# CONNECTIONS 4 #115



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> I followed a plow all the way to work. It was a slow go, (and they smeared the road) but everyone else who was with me was going slow too. The ramps off and on the highway were a bit of a problem as the plows had dumped their snow there, but I pushed through.
> I'm only allowed 3 sick days, so I go in unless I can't move. If I call in 24 hours beforehand, I can use my overtime bank, but how often can one predict that they will be sick in 24 hours. :sm07:
> There are a lot of people sneezing and coughing at work, so we all should be sick soon. (I think my employer's sick time policy is stupid, but our union's alternative plan was more stupid!)


That's a terrible sick time policy. Be safe as you travel to and from today. xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> I tried knitting a couple rounds on the socks and remembered why I don't knit black socks at night. But the hat is going well. (I put a lifeline in and I'm sure that made the knitting better)
> 
> :sm01:


No, knitting with black at night definitely does not go well. xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

London Girl said:


> I'm so sorry, it's always sad when we lose someone close that we've known for a very long time. However, as you say, she is at peace now and free from that awful condition. Big hugs for you and Mr Ric xxxxxxxx


Thank you, June. xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

martina said:


> My condolences. May this lady rest in peace.


Thank you, martina! xxxooo


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

Hello everyone, here I am at almost 1am, and watchhing a sitcom about the Royals, it isn't too bad so far, but I have only just started to watch it. I haven't really got much to say, as I haven't done much for a while.

I have now got a new lounge, to replace the haunted one, and this one doesn't do it's own thing, mainly because this one has manual controls .... it took me a while to get used to that again, it was so easy with the electronic controls! ????????????


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

martina said:


> Take care with those knees.


Absolutely, still have the crutches but don't want to be using them again!!! xx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

jinx said:


> It would be great to have a doctor make house calls. Imagine all the germs you pick up in a doctors office.


As long as the doc didn't bring them with him!! :sm06: :sm22: :sm25: :sm23: xxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Xiang said:


> Hello everyone, here I am at almost 1am, and watchhing a sitcom about the Royals, it isn't too bad so far, but I have only just started to watch it. I haven't really got much to say, as I haven't done much for a while.
> 
> I have now got a new lounge, to replace the haunted one, and this one doesn't do it's own thing, mainly because this one has manual controls .... it took me a while to get used to that again, it was so easy with the electronic controls! ????????????


Easy but spooky? You're better off with tame old manual, enjoy your lounging!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Just got back from the cinema, we saw Jumanji and loved it, very funny in places! Got home to find that I have finally sold, on EBay, the tiles I bought for the bathroom, then changed my mind (woman's prerogative, right?) They've been on there for weeks so I will be really glad to be rid of them!! xxxx


----------



## Islander (Aug 25, 2014)

nitz8catz said:


> I have pictures from our visit to British Columbia playing in a slideshow on my computer at work, so I can at least look at the green of the Banana Belt.
> I'm a little weird that I like driving through snow and drifts, when I don't need to be somewhere at a certain time, and when the sun is out. Might have something to do with the drifted road that I used to drive on for 25 years.
> I just complain about the snowplows because they used to do a MUCH better job, and I'm not pleased with their declining performance. Unfortunately, a lot of us have complained, and the contract was changed to a new company with better equipment, and they still don't do as good a job as they used to even 10 years ago.


My Dad worked for highways for 40 yrs and then became supervisor/manager of his yard before he took early retirement. The operators were much better back then, lifting their blades before passing driveways, and even giving lanes a swipe for people that they knew might need emergency care or were disabled. Back then they prided themselves in doing a good job. I wish now I had been able to ride the plows with him at night, my Mom would occasionally go out with him. Probably not allowed now due to liability issues. You are right though, plowing now is very pathetic. Not sure what kind of contract we have out here but they come through when there is just a dusting on the roads... total waste of money and good time. They are all privatized here now.


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

jinx said:


> It would be great to have a doctor make house calls. Imagine all the germs you pick up in a doctors office.


Ours will come out if you are too ill to go to the surgery. xx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Ours will come out if you are too ill to go to the surgery. xx


Ours say that if you are too ill to get to the surgery, you need to call an ambulance when probably all you need is antibiotics!! Ah, the good old days!!! :sm23: xxxx


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> We're hovering around the freezing mark and the thawing/freezing is creating black ice that you can't see until you slip on it. There was a patch of it on the sidewalk to the parking garage last night. I'm surprised someone didn't slip on it. We're expecting a lot of rain with the higher temperatures on Thursday. I need to get the foot of snow off the shed beside the house before the rain, or that roof will be caving in. It's done it before, and we had to bang it back into shape. I don't want to do that again.


Ice is why the schools was delayed yesterday, I don't like it we had a skating rink for a sidewalk about 4 years ago that lasted all of January, made it really hard to go anywhere.


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> I've travelled through Kentucky and Tenessee when there was ice on the roads. I understand why they closed all the schools. :sm19:
> You don't have ice tires down there, so be careful on the roads.


I did slide going out of the driveway yesterday but nothing was coming so all good!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> Ice is why the schools was delayed yesterday, I don't like it we had a skating rink for a sidewalk about 4 years ago that lasted all of January, made it really hard to go anywhere.


...and so dangerous, when you fall, you can't save yourself fromgoing down hard. I never understand people that skate on ice and risk a heavy fall!!xxx


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

London Girl said:


> It is a lot of fun and we all seem to know each other now. here were 4 new tracks which were challenging at first but I like them all - except 'Physical' by Olivia Newton-John,we have to do squats to that and my knees really don't like that!! :sm06: :sm13: :sm22: :sm25: :sm23: xxxx


Aw but I love that song!! :sm09: :sm09: I agree though I wouldn't be able to do the squats at all!


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Just got back from the cinema, we saw Jumanji and loved it, very funny in places! Got home to find that I have finally sold, on EBay, the tiles I bought for the bathroom, then changed my mind (woman's prerogative, right?) They've been on there for weeks so I will be really glad to be rid of them!! xxxx


I want to see Jumanji and glad you finally sold the tiles!


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> No, knitting with black at night definitely does not go well. xxxooo


I try not to knit with black at all crochet is not to bad!


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

London Girl said:


> ...and so dangerous, when you fall, you can't save yourself fromgoing down hard. I never understand people that skate on ice and risk a heavy fall!!xxx


I don't either, that being said I love the figure skating on the olympics and when they get ready to do those specials airborne moves I Kringle hoping they stick the landing!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Just got back from the cinema, we saw Jumanji and loved it, very funny in places! Got home to find that I have finally sold, on EBay, the tiles I bought for the bathroom, then changed my mind (woman's prerogative, right?) They've been on there for weeks so I will be really glad to be rid of them!! xxxx


Great on getting those tiles sold! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> I try not to knit with black at all crochet is not to bad!


I agree - crochet isn't too bad. xxxooo


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

Right, I was going to do some catchup, but Iam finding it difficult to concentrate on reading,, so I am going to do some knitting , I haven't done any for quite a while so it is time to pull myself together and get some things done! Have a great day! xoxoxo

Take 2 of this post, because I forgot to actually post it last night! ????????????


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

Hi Pam, I received a lovely surprise in the mail today - mail from you and Mr Ric. Thank you very much, it is a beautiful card. I hope your Christmas was a wonderful time also! xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

jinx said:


> Morning. Hope you enjoy your lunch. I was having a good morning until you reminded me it was Monday. "Rainy days and Monday's always get me down."


I love rainy days, mainly because we get so few of them, in this region! When DD4 was 2, we had this glorious rainstorm, we were all outside when it began, and DD4 became hysterical, because we had been in an extended drought when she was born, so she had never experienced rain before. I had to teach her about rain, and how much fun can be had, by playing in the water! The sprinkler came out, and water play, & education, began in ernest! By the time I had finished her education regarding fun & water; after that, I couldn't keep her inside when it begins raining .... which was VERY good to see, especially with the memory of her first rain experience very fresh in my memory; that was a very sad day for me, as I was consoling a child who was terrified of the water coming down from the sky, it took me quite a few hours to calm her down - it was a really horrible day, but thankfully we fixed that problem!


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> Our roads are a mess here too sometime last night it got really windy and it seems to have created an ice problem but school is only delayed an hour while all the Kentucky schools are closed so I am off in about half an hour to see how far I get!


One would think that it would be a much safer option0 to cancel school for the day, and remove the danger of the parent having to drive in, what I believe, are extremely dangerous conditions! I am really glad that those conditions don't occur in my area; even though we experience almost the exact opposite of your conditions, I much prefer my area! ????????


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

jinx said:


> Gee whiz. I have a hard time understand your English compared to my Americanized English. Now you throw french at me. I need good luck to keep up with you.
> :sm23: :sm04:


I'm in the same boat there Jinx, I can pick up most of the meanings of French, but not all of it is easy to get; but at least Aussie English is not too far from most of the original English! There are still some words that can, and do, cause a little confusion, sometimes hilarious confusion! ????????????????


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Xiang said:


> Hi Pam, I received a lovely surprise in the mail today - mail from you and Mr Ric. Thank you very much, it is a beautiful card. I hope your Christmas was a wonderful time also! xoxoxo


I can't believe it took that long to get there - I sent it out the beginning of December! Glad it finally arrived. xxxooo


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> My GGF on my mother's side was Mennonite (Amish). He left his community and family (and was ostracized by them) to marry the girl of his dreams who was Baptist. She ended up dying in childbirth and he was left with 6 children. One of the maiden aunts took the four children under 10 to raise, and my grandfather and his brother were sent to a Mennonite uncle to work on his farm.
> My father's family were part of the Dutch Reformed church, but there weren't any of those churches in the village that they immigrated to here in Canada, so my father joined the Anglican church.


That would have been quite an interesting upbringing, simply because I don't think I have met anyone who lives that way of life. Although I think there are some Mennonites (I am not sure if they are ) living in a small town, on the other side of the Flinders Ranges. I do know that they dressed differently, and were a little different socially to the majority of their fellow towns people!


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Bundle of laughs, weren't they?!!!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: xxx


Possibly due to the troubles that Karen was going through during that time! ???? :sm03:


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Yes it's small baby blanket. The striped thing is a hat, as sort of elf hat with bobble. xx


I thought it might have been, you do wonderful work! xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> Had some sad news today. Mr Ric's sister passed away last night. Not totally unexpected. She lived in Texas. She had Alzheimer's and has been living with her daughter and her husband. She went very peacefully and it's a blessing for her to not have to suffer in that disease any longer. It saddens us, though. She was a lovely, kind and generous woman and we will miss her greatly. xxxooo


So sorry for your loss, but now she can rest in peace! xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:10 am EST and -1'C (30'F). The snow has stopped and we have about 1 foot accumulation on the garage and the shed beside the house. The opossum couldn't make it through the snow. I'll be taking mumâs car today as mine is going to the garage for maintenance.
> I got some work done on the hat last night and I'm pleased with it.


Looking good, I need some motivation, as I want to get my jacket finished; so I really need to get a bit more pushy with myself! I think that will begin once I have caught up a bit more on hear! :sm16: :sm16:


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> It's annoying that statistics are more important than old fashioned doctoring. Mum's guy Stuart still has a doctor who makes house calls.


That would have been good, but there was nothing the doc could do anyway, and I prefer not having the doc here, when I am sick, because the house is more of a mess than usual! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> I followed a plow all the way to work. It was a slow go, (and they smeared the road) but everyone else who was with me was going slow too. The ramps off and on the highway were a bit of a problem as the plows had dumped their snow there, but I pushed through.
> I'm only allowed 3 sick days, so I go in unless I can't move. If I call in 24 hours beforehand, I can use my overtime bank, but how often can one predict that they will be sick in 24 hours. :sm07:
> There are a lot of people sneezing and coughing at work, so we all should be sick soon. (I think my employer's sick time policy is stupid, but our union's alternative plan was more stupid!)


I used to have an annual sick leave allowance of 12 days, and as I get sick very rarely, by the time I was ready to retire, I think I had accumulated about 6 months worth. I wish I had thought to check how much I had left, before I completely retired! ????????


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

Xiang said:


> I thought it might have been, you do wonderful work! xoxoxo


Thank you, I love it when an easy pattern turns out looking complicated. xx :sm09:


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

Barn-dweller said:


> Thank you, I love it when an easy pattern turns out looking complicated. xx :sm09:


Good morning all from a much better Wales today. We can actually see down the valley today and there was quite a nice sunrise. It's a bit cloudy now but warmer than it has been lately. Nothing planned for the day. Have told the estate agent what our final figure is for the house so see what that brings, if not the search for a buyer will be back to stage 1 again. Oh well maybe tomorrow. See you all later. xx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Pam, so sorry to hear your sad news. My condolences and love to you and Ric. xx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Sorry I've been missing, just been rather busy. Had the KnitWIts here Monday morning, about 16 of them turned up so a house full.. Then we took DD out for a birthday lunch as the rest of the family had gone back to school.

Yesterday the coven was here and it was nice to catch up after Christmas ad then I spent all yesterday afternoon in my craft room working on my book cover and catching up on a load of emails.

This morning I have a check up at the dentist and then we will go to the supermarket and pick up fish and chips on the way home. This evening is the WI and a talk by a Probation Officer so I will take some crochet to do.

Hope everyone is ok, I'm a bit behind with what you've been up to. Jacky hope your buyer likes your final offer. xx


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

Hilarious confusion has indeed occurred on Connection. I keep trying to remember the name that June? used and to us it part of a man's anatomy.


Xiang said:


> I'm in the same boat there Jinx, I can pick up most of the meanings of French, but not all of it is easy to get; but at least Aussie English is not too far from most of the original English! There are still some words that can, and do, cause a little confusion, sometimes hilarious confusion! ????????????????


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

Xiang said:


> That would have been good, but there was nothing the doc could do anyway, and I prefer not having the doc here, when I am sick, because the house is more of a mess than usual! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:


I keep hearing reports that if thermaflu is given shortly after the onset of flu the symptom are lessened. Also a patient would not be sick for as many days. I think the statistics are suppose to help them do a better job the next year. Well, they sure messed that up this year. Then again if you get the flu after having the shot you should not be as sick as if you did not have it. That sure was not true in your case. Glad you are feeling better now.


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

Morning. Hoping for the best outcome on the sale of your property.


Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a much better Wales today. We can actually see down the valley today and there was quite a nice sunrise. It's a bit cloudy now but warmer than it has been lately. Nothing planned for the day. Have told the estate agent what our final figure is for the house so see what that brings, if not the search for a buyer will be back to stage 1 again. Oh well maybe tomorrow. See you all later. xx


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

Morning. You were missed. Fish and chips, it must be Friday. ;^) You are so busy you make me dizzy.


PurpleFi said:


> Sorry I've been missing, just been rather busy. Had the KnitWIts here Monday morning, about 16 of them turned up so a house full.. Then we took DD out for a birthday lunch as the rest of the family had gone back to school.
> 
> Yesterday the coven was here and it was nice to catch up after Christmas ad then I spent all yesterday afternoon in my craft room working on my book cover and catching up on a load of emails.
> 
> ...


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

jinx said:


> Morning. Hoping for the best outcome on the sale of your property.


Morning, not expecting too much but can live in hope. xx


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:43 am EST and -3'C (27'F). I have a loaner car. The garage broke something while they were replacing my timing belt. (Every time that they have replaced a belt on this car, something else has broke.) 
The temperature is going up, but mid-afternoon we will get a little ice as the temperature goes above freezing. Not sure I like that with an unfamiliar car.
I did a little more on the hat.


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:43 am EST and -3'C (27'F). I have a loaner car. The garage broke something while they were replacing my timing belt. (Every time that they have replaced a belt on this car, something else has broke.)
> The temperature is going up, but mid-afternoon we will get a little ice as the temperature goes above freezing. Not sure I like that with an unfamiliar car.
> I did a little more on the hat.


Looking good. xx :sm24:


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Sorry I've been missing, just been rather busy. Had the KnitWIts here Monday morning, about 16 of them turned up so a house full.. Then we took DD out for a birthday lunch as the rest of the family had gone back to school.
> 
> Yesterday the coven was here and it was nice to catch up after Christmas ad then I spent all yesterday afternoon in my craft room working on my book cover and catching up on a load of emails.
> 
> ...


Busy as usual. I hope your dentist gives you a perfect checkup.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a much better Wales today. We can actually see down the valley today and there was quite a nice sunrise. It's a bit cloudy now but warmer than it has been lately. Nothing planned for the day. Have told the estate agent what our final figure is for the house so see what that brings, if not the search for a buyer will be back to stage 1 again. Oh well maybe tomorrow. See you all later. xx


Hang in there. The market usually heats up in the spring.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Xiang said:


> I used to have an annual sick leave allowance of 12 days, and as I get sick very rarely, by the time I was ready to retire, I think I had accumulated about 6 months worth. I wish I had thought to check how much I had left, before I completely retired! ????????


I've accumulated more than 6 months worth. If I was to get seriously sick, I'd still have a paycheck for a long time. Right now, my employer will pay out a maximum of 6 months sick time bank, but I'm sure that will disappear with the next contract negotiation.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Xiang said:


> Looking good, I need some motivation, as I want to get my jacket finished; so I really need to get a bit more pushy with myself! I think that will begin once I have caught up a bit more on hear! :sm16: :sm16:


Sending you knitting mojo. :sm01:


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Hang in there. The market usually heats up in the spring.


That is so true. Many things heat up in the spring. :sm02:


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

jinx said:


> That is so true. Many things heat up in the spring. :sm02:


Even the weather sometimes. xx :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Xiang said:


> That would have been quite an interesting upbringing, simply because I don't think I have met anyone who lives that way of life. Although I think there are some Mennonites (I am not sure if they are ) living in a small town, on the other side of the Flinders Ranges. I do know that they dressed differently, and were a little different socially to the majority of their fellow towns people!


The Mennonites seem to be the least extreme of the Amish people. They dress "old-fashioned" and drive horse and buggies and bicycles, but they do use tractors in the fields, and drive a car when they are going long distance. The county where they are most concentrated insisted that their barns have electric lights not oil lamps (for safety reasons) so they complied, but most have solar panels or small wind turbines to supply that electricity. Some even have horse generators. They are not isolationists, but they do things there own way.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

I need to sign off. I'll be going slow with this "strange to me" car.
Everyone have a great day,


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Xiang said:


> So sorry for your loss, but now she can rest in peace! xoxoxo


Thank you, Judi. Our thoughts exactly! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Pam, so sorry to hear your sad news. My condolences and love to you and Ric. xx


Thank you, Josephine. xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Sorry I've been missing, just been rather busy. Had the KnitWIts here Monday morning, about 16 of them turned up so a house full.. Then we took DD out for a birthday lunch as the rest of the family had gone back to school.
> 
> Yesterday the coven was here and it was nice to catch up after Christmas ad then I spent all yesterday afternoon in my craft room working on my book cover and catching up on a load of emails.
> 
> ...


Busy lady! We have dental check-ups today, too. Should be able to get my walk in this morning. Not much else planned. xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Morning, not expecting too much but can live in hope. xx


I hope so, too, for you and your DH to get this all behind you. xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:43 am EST and -3'C (27'F). I have a loaner car. The garage broke something while they were replacing my timing belt. (Every time that they have replaced a belt on this car, something else has broke.)
> The temperature is going up, but mid-afternoon we will get a little ice as the temperature goes above freezing. Not sure I like that with an unfamiliar car.
> I did a little more on the hat.


The hat is coming along nicely! Sorry to hear about your car issues and I have to agree about having a loaner with your bad weather. I wouldn't be too happy about that either. Be safe! xxxooo


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

Islander said:


> Cool name for a car... of Stephen King fame?


Yup that's the one.It's his favorite car


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Oh good for your DH, having done such a great job on Christine, he'll be well up on doing the next one, can't wait to see pics!! xxxx


We are all excited for him. He's almost finished with making KITT from knight rider.


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

Dd2 just let me know she got the new job she was trying for. She is theNew marketing director at a nursing home. It means a big raise and not too hard physically. She's had alot of back issues since she had sweet pea.


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

Today is dd1s birthday. 26yrs old today.


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

So sorry Pam .. 
I don't know your beliefs but i always try to see the loss not as goodbye.. But just till i see you again.
Warm hugs love.


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

I love the carpenters too. And that song is the one i use whenever i get an annoying song stuck in my head. "On top of the world."


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

I'm going to take a little nap now..
Xoxo


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

linkan said:


> Today is dd1s birthday. 26yrs old today.


I was right I am impressed with my self, Happy Birthday Jen!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

linkan said:


> Dd2 just let me know she got the new job she was trying for. She is theNew marketing director at a nursing home. It means a big raise and not too hard physically. She's had alot of back issues since she had sweet pea.


That's fantastic. Kudos to her.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

linkan said:


> Dd2 just let me know she got the new job she was trying for. She is theNew marketing director at a nursing home. It means a big raise and not too hard physically. She's had alot of back issues since she had sweet pea.


Congratulations to her! Well done! :sm24: xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

linkan said:


> Today is dd1s birthday. 26yrs old today.


Happy birthday to her! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

linkan said:


> So sorry Pam ..
> I don't know your beliefs but i always try to see the loss not as goodbye.. But just till i see you again.
> Warm hugs love.


Thank you, Angela. I see it that way, too. xxxooo


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Xiang said:


> Hi Pam, I received a lovely surprise in the mail today - mail from you and Mr Ric. Thank you very much, it is a beautiful card. I hope your Christmas was a wonderful time also! xoxoxo


Maybe that one is for next Christmas?!! :sm23: Gotta love our Post Offices!! xxxx


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

I have caught up again, but find I haven't answered anybody! So, what can I remember: Nitzi, the hat is coming on well, very neat; Susan, please don't catch any bugs, but well done for visiting your friends, I'm sure they appreciated your company; Pam, I'm sorry for your loss, but I think you probably lost her earlier anyway, Alzheimers is the thief of a life before death; June, well done on selling the tiles; Linky, Happy birthday DD1 and congratulations to DD2; Purple, slow down, you're making the world spin faster. Barny, I hope your offer is accepted. Everyone else, I love you all.

It has been a beautiful day here today.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Xiang said:


> I love rainy days, mainly because we get so few of them, in this region! When DD4 was 2, we had this glorious rainstorm, we were all outside when it began, and DD4 became hysterical, because we had been in an extended drought when she was born, so she had never experienced rain before. I had to teach her about rain, and how much fun can be had, by playing in the water! The sprinkler came out, and water play, & education, began in ernest! By the time I had finished her education regarding fun & water; after that, I couldn't keep her inside when it begins raining .... which was VERY good to see, especially with the memory of her first rain experience very fresh in my memory; that was a very sad day for me, as I was consoling a child who was terrified of the water coming down from the sky, it took me quite a few hours to calm her down - it was a really horrible day, but thankfully we fixed that problem!


I remember when mine were maybe 4 and 6 years old, we went out to collect a parcel from the post office.On the way home, it began to rain like the end of the world and we sheltered in a pedestrian tunnel under the railway bridge. I thought my tough little daredevil son would love it but the cars driving through the deep water in the road were sending up waves at either end of the tunnel and the poor little chap was petrified!! We had to pick them both up and wade through the thigh-high water to get home, him screaming the whole way!! Of course, the minute we got in the house, the rain stopped and the sun came out! That's September for you!!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: xxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Xiang said:


> Possibly due to the troubles that Karen was going through during that time! ???? :sm03:


Yes, she was a very troubled soul, such a shame.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

I need some help on making meat pies. I bought myself a pie maker and made chicken pot pies as the test drive. I used my own dough and filling using up leftover chicken plus sauted onions and celery plus frozen mixed vegetables. Everything is pretty good except the top didn’t brown as much as the bottom and I had a difficult time getting each pie out. I ended up waiting until it was all cool and lifted each out with my fingers. I needed to heat up the pie in the microwave for eating. Any hints for me to get a nicely browned top and easy extraction of hot pies? Thanks.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Xiang said:


> I used to have an annual sick leave allowance of 12 days, and as I get sick very rarely, by the time I was ready to retire, I think I had accumulated about 6 months worth. I wish I had thought to check how much I had left, before I completely retired! ????????


My DH only had two weeks genuine sick leave in 42 years of working, when he had flu. Mind you, he had plenty of non-genuine sick leave to go to the races!! :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

jinx said:


> Hilarious confusion has indeed occurred on Connection. I keep trying to remember the name that June? used and to us it part of a man's anatomy.


Keep your pecker up?!! xxxx https://www.phrases.org.uk/meanings/217400.html


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:43 am EST and -3'C (27'F). I have a loaner car. The garage broke something while they were replacing my timing belt. (Every time that they have replaced a belt on this car, something else has broke.)
> The temperature is going up, but mid-afternoon we will get a little ice as the temperature goes above freezing. Not sure I like that with an unfamiliar car.
> I did a little more on the hat.


That hat is going to be lovely, you are a very neat knitter!! I think you should tell the garage not to let kids mess about with your car, they obviously don't know what they are doing!!! xxxx :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

linkan said:


> Dd2 just let me know she got the new job she was trying for. She is theNew marketing director at a nursing home. It means a big raise and not too hard physically. She's had alot of back issues since she had sweet pea.


Good luck to your DD in the new job and a very very happy birthday to Miss J, love and hugs to both of you!! xxxxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I need some help on making meat pies. I bought myself a pie maker and made chicken pot pies as the test drive. I used my own dough and filling using up leftover chicken plus sauted onions and celery plus frozen mixed vegetables. Everything is pretty good except the top didn't brown as much as the bottom and I had a difficult time getting each pie out. I ended up waiting until it was all cool and lifted each out with my fingers. I needed to heat up the pie in the microwave for eating. Any hints for me to get a nicely browned top and easy extraction of hot pies? Thanks.


Not sure what a pie-maker is, would be interested to get a link! I would never re-heat pastry in the microwave, it will go soggy and ruin your pie!!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Had a lovely day today, Took an old friend who is 88 to the hospital for a blood test this morning, found out it was her birthday yesterday, nothing from her family, so after her test, I took her to the hospital café and bought her a coffee and a sticky bun and we had a nice chat.

Then I met up with another friend and we had intended to go to Bluewater, our big mall, but it was such a lovely day that instead, we walked round a country park. It was a bit muddy in places but managed to get round without getting too filthy!! Lots of love to you all!! xxxxxx


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Evening girls. I'm at Stephens. Home tomorrow. I went sick visiting yesterday and today I just had coffee with marg. I planning a grocery shop tomorrow. There's nothing much happened here. I'll catch up.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> I got my needles and look what I started


I've never heard of knit blockers. What are they for?


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> Had some sad news today. Mr Ric's sister passed away last night. Not totally unexpected. She lived in Texas. She had Alzheimer's and has been living with her daughter and her husband. She went very peacefully and it's a blessing for her to not have to suffer in that disease any longer. It saddens us, though. She was a lovely, kind and generous woman and we will miss her greatly. xxxooo


Pam I'm so sorry for yours and rics sad news. It sounds to be a blessing in one way. The trouble is that it's not pleasant to lose loved ones. Sending you hugcs. Xxx


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Not sure what a pie-maker is, would be interested to get a link! I would never re-heat pastry in the microwave, it will go soggy and ruin your pie!!!


It only needed a little warm up and the crust on sides and bottom were beautiful; but not the top. Maybe a quick broil in the toaster oven next time.


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> I've never heard of knit blockers. What are they for?


They are used to block items the long ones have 8 prongs and the small one has 4 I haven't used them yet but that cow would have looked better if I had these to hold the shape instead of the plastic pins I used!


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

It was a really pretty day today got up to 60F so I went to the grocery store did we ever need that! It is supposed to turn cold again by Friday and snow!


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

binkbrice said:


> They are used to block items the long ones have 8 prongs and the small one has 4 I haven't used them yet but that cow would have looked better if I had these to hold the shape instead of the plastic pins I used!


Not sure the cow would like having those stuck in her. xx :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Not sure the cow would like having those stuck in her. xx :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:


I don't think she would either :sm09: :sm09: I meant cowl!


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> They are used to block items the long ones have 8 prongs and the small one has 4 I haven't used them yet but that cow would have looked better if I had these to hold the shape instead of the plastic pins I used!


It is hard to hold a cow down with plastic pins. However you did a great job and the cowl looked great. 
:sm23:


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Pam I'm so sorry for yours and rics sad news. It sounds to be a blessing in one way. The trouble is that it's not pleasant to lose loved ones. Sending you hugcs. Xxx


Thank you, Susan! She was a very sweet person, a wonderful sister and sister-in-law and will be missed. But, she's in a better place now and we all have many great memories of her. xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> They are used to block items the long ones have 8 prongs and the small one has 4 I haven't used them yet but that cow would have looked better if I had these to hold the shape instead of the plastic pins I used!


I have some, too, and have used them and they work great! :sm24: xxxooo


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Sending you knitting mojo. :sm01:


Thanks Mav, I really need that for this project, I should have had it finished it about 6 weeks ago, at least,

I used to be able to finish a project within a few weeks, not in a few months or more. So it is well and truly time to stop procrastinating; I might even begin to see ALL of my projects completed, I was going to say 'before May'; but that is putting a far too strict timeline for myself, so there is no deadline date, because I need to have an open ended finishing time!????

I had a much better post written, but when I pressed 'send', the entire post just disappeared!????????????

And on that note, I shall get on with my knitting ...... there is so many other things I want to make, but the current one has to be finished, before I begin a new project! ????????????????


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

Morning all from a cloudy Wales. Viewers this afternoon so need to get the hoover out again, everything else looks OK so will leave it as it is. DH has picked up a cold from somewhere and the selfish B won't go off to the spare bedroom (rule of the house, if you are contagious you go in the spare room to keep your germs to yourself) so looking forward to that pleasure soon although trying hard to avoid it. Not heard back yet from our interested party probably letting us stew although he is the one in rented accommodation and needs to move quickly. Off to get the hoover out, back soon. xx


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Not sure the cow would like having those stuck in her. xx :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:


My thought entirely.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Good morning all, I'm off out with Jill today but will catch up with you all when I get home! Lots of love xxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

London Girl said:


> Good morning all, I'm off out with Jill today but will catch up with you all when I get home! Lots of love xxxx


Good morning, have fun. xxxx


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

Good morning. I've been in hospital since Monday night. I thought the hernia repair had undone and they were going to operate again. Any way it turns out after scans and x-rays and starving for I don't know how long (actually the starving bit was ok as I didn't want to eat) that I have a pocket of blood and other bits of rubbish and I need a long course of antibiotics to get rid of it. I was let home yesterday at lunchtime. I'm feeling a lot better after a good solid sleep that was longer than 2 hours!


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

lifeline said:


> Good morning. I've been in hospital since Monday night. I thought the hernia repair had undone and they were going to operate again. Any way it turns out after scans and x-rays and starving for I don't know how long (actually the starving bit was ok as I didn't want to eat) that I have a pocket of blood and other bits of rubbish and I need a long course of antibiotics to get rid of it. I was let home yesterday at lunchtime. I'm feeling a lot better after a good solid sleep that was longer than 2 hours!


Oh what a shame, hope you get better soon. Obviously work doesn't agree with you, did you actually get back? Look after yourself. xx


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Morning girls. I slept well last night. I'm on the college run today, then going to see Albert with some flowers then grocery shopping. Matthew is taking his mock A levels.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

lifeline said:


> Good morning. I've been in hospital since Monday night. I thought the hernia repair had undone and they were going to operate again. Any way it turns out after scans and x-rays and starving for I don't know how long (actually the starving bit was ok as I didn't want to eat) that I have a pocket of blood and other bits of rubbish and I need a long course of antibiotics to get rid of it. I was let home yesterday at lunchtime. I'm feeling a lot better after a good solid sleep that was longer than 2 hours!


Sorry to hear your news Rebecca. Do as you are told and look after yourself. Don't rush back to work. Sending you healing hugs.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:19 am EST and 5'C (41'F) Yes, that IS the correct temperature. It's spitting at the moment with showers forecast all day. It's SPRING, for one day.
I took the loaner back, gave them $1000 CAD and I got my car back. It does sound better, if a little louder, but someone spilled oil on the back of the engine and it smells like burning oil. I'll be keeping an eye on that.
And I did a little more knitting on the hat. The motif looks a little like lollipops on sticks.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Morning girls. I slept well last night. I'm on the college run today, then going to see Albert with some flowers then grocery shopping. Matthew is taking his mock A levels.


Good morning Susan. We don't have mock tests over here. That's a good idea. Good luck to Matthew.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

lifeline said:


> Good morning. I've been in hospital since Monday night. I thought the hernia repair had undone and they were going to operate again. Any way it turns out after scans and x-rays and starving for I don't know how long (actually the starving bit was ok as I didn't want to eat) that I have a pocket of blood and other bits of rubbish and I need a long course of antibiotics to get rid of it. I was let home yesterday at lunchtime. I'm feeling a lot better after a good solid sleep that was longer than 2 hours!


I'm sorry that you are feeling so bad. I hope the antibiotics works quickly. Take it easy.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

lifeline said:


> Good morning. I've been in hospital since Monday night. I thought the hernia repair had undone and they were going to operate again. Any way it turns out after scans and x-rays and starving for I don't know how long (actually the starving bit was ok as I didn't want to eat) that I have a pocket of blood and other bits of rubbish and I need a long course of antibiotics to get rid of it. I was let home yesterday at lunchtime. I'm feeling a lot better after a good solid sleep that was longer than 2 hours!


I don't like the sound of that at all. I just hope that the antibiotics work. Say home and get some more sleep.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Xiang said:


> Thanks Mav, I really need that for this project, I should have had it finished it about 6 weeks ago, at least,
> 
> I used to be able to finish a project within a few weeks, not in a few months or more. So it is well and truly time to stop procrastinating; I might even begin to see ALL of my projects completed, I was going to say 'before May'; but that is putting a far too strict timeline for myself, so there is no deadline date, because I need to have an open ended finishing time!????
> 
> ...


Mum will be cat-sitting at my sister's house later this month. I'm going to take the opportunity to organize my stash while she isn't here to complain about yarn spread out. I have projects that I want to do, I know I've purchased the yarn for them, but I can't find them in this house.
I seriously misjudge how long it takes to knit a project. I want to make some sweaters, but that is a huge commitment of time. If I make a sweater in pieces, completion of each piece feels like I've accomplished something, but I HATE seaming. (And I do a lousy job, even after taking classes)

:sm17: :sm13:


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Morning all from a cloudy Wales. Viewers this afternoon so need to get the hoover out again, everything else looks OK so will leave it as it is. DH has picked up a cold from somewhere and the selfish B won't go off to the spare bedroom (rule of the house, if you are contagious you go in the spare room to keep your germs to yourself) so looking forward to that pleasure soon although trying hard to avoid it. Not heard back yet from our interested party probably letting us stew although he is the one in rented accommodation and needs to move quickly. Off to get the hoover out, back soon. xx


I hope your viewing goes well and you hear back soon from one of the viewers. Hopefully, with good news.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> They are used to block items the long ones have 8 prongs and the small one has 4 I haven't used them yet but that cow would have looked better if I had these to hold the shape instead of the plastic pins I used!





Miss Pam said:


> I have some, too, and have used them and they work great! :sm24: xxxooo


I saw some of those at my LYS. So far the blocking wires and the pins that came with them have worked for me. But the blockers would definitely be easier than all those pins. I'll have to have another look at them since you've both recommended them.
(Sorry about the cow :sm09: )


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> It was a really pretty day today got up to 60F so I went to the grocery store did we ever need that! It is supposed to turn cold again by Friday and snow!


It looks like I'm a day behind you with the weather, but we are getting freezing rain on Friday. I would have preferred the snow.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> It only needed a little warm up and the crust on sides and bottom were beautiful; but not the top. Maybe a quick broil in the toaster oven next time.


Is your pie-maker like this one?
The picture is a Breville. I have one somewhat like it, but mine has interchangeable plates (and is a no-name brand). I spray "Pam" non-stick spray on the grill before I put the pastry in. Especially the top. I don't know why, but the top on mine sticks more than the bottom.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Had a lovely day today, Took an old friend who is 88 to the hospital for a blood test this morning, found out it was her birthday yesterday, nothing from her family, so after her test, I took her to the hospital café and bought her a coffee and a sticky bun and we had a nice chat.
> 
> Then I met up with another friend and we had intended to go to Bluewater, our big mall, but it was such a lovely day that instead, we walked round a country park. It was a bit muddy in places but managed to get round without getting too filthy!! Lots of love to you all!! xxxxxx


Aww, I'm glad that you and your friend were able to celebrate her birthday.
I would like to walk around a park right now, but I'd end up covered in snow and mud. And tomorrow, I'd be slip sliding away. I'll stick to walking in the mall for now.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

London Girl said:


> That hat is going to be lovely, you are a very neat knitter!! I think you should tell the garage not to let kids mess about with your car, they obviously don't know what they are doing!!! xxxx :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:


I have the choice of a garage behind my house that can only get refurbished parts, this garage with the mechanics who keep breaking my car, and the garage in Peterborough with the service bit**. I need a new garage.

Thank you for the kind comments about my knitting.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

jinx said:


> Hilarious confusion has indeed occurred on Connection. I keep trying to remember the name that June? used and to us it part of a man's anatomy.





London Girl said:


> Keep your pecker up?!! xxxx https://www.phrases.org.uk/meanings/217400.html


Or my town's "Float your Fanny down the Ganny" festival, which just wouldn't be said outloud in England.

:sm01:


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

I'm going to sign off now.
Everyone have a great day.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

lifeline said:


> Good morning. I've been in hospital since Monday night. I thought the hernia repair had undone and they were going to operate again. Any way it turns out after scans and x-rays and starving for I don't know how long (actually the starving bit was ok as I didn't want to eat) that I have a pocket of blood and other bits of rubbish and I need a long course of antibiotics to get rid of it. I was let home yesterday at lunchtime. I'm feeling a lot better after a good solid sleep that was longer than 2 hours!


Oh poor you, so sorry for this set back. That is just what I had after being sterilized about 40 years ago. I know exactly how you are feeling. You need lots and lots of rest. Sending all my love and healing hugs. xxx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Mum will be cat-sitting at my sister's house later this month. I'm going to take the opportunity to organize my stash while she isn't here to complain about yarn spread out. I have projects that I want to do, I know I've purchased the yarn for them, but I can't find them in this house.
> I seriously misjudge how long it takes to knit a project. I want to make some sweaters, but that is a huge commitment of time. If I make a sweater in pieces, completion of each piece feels like I've accomplished something, but I HATE seaming. (And I do a lousy job, even after taking classes)
> 
> :sm17: :sm13:


Then you will just have to come over here with your pieces and I will sew them up for you. xxxx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:19 am EST and 5'C (41'F) Yes, that IS the correct temperature. It's spitting at the moment with showers forecast all day. It's SPRING, for one day.
> I took the loaner back, gave them $1000 CAD and I got my car back. It does sound better, if a little louder, but someone spilled oil on the back of the engine and it smells like burning oil. I'll be keeping an eye on that.
> And I did a little more knitting on the hat. The motif looks a little like lollipops on sticks.


That is just lovely and I bet it will be very warm. Gld you got your car back. xxx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Good afternoon from a grey and damp Surrey. I slept until 11 am, but now having had several coffees I seem to be awake.

WI was fun last night, we had a talk by a probation officer, definitely a job I would not like to do, with some rather unsavoury tales. But my friends and I sat and knitted and crochets and behaved like naughty school girls. And --------- drum roll please -------- I won the raffle a gift voucher for our local garden centre.

Did a bit more on my book cover yesterday after I done some laundry and ironing, Also had a small filling at the dentist.

Might drag Mr P out to have a look at kitchen units or I might just sit and sew.


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Oh what a shame, hope you get better soon. Obviously work doesn't agree with you, did you actually get back? Look after yourself. xx


I went in on Monday, but wasn't really feeling great


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Sorry to hear your news Rebecca. Do as you are told and look after yourself. Don't rush back to work. Sending you healing hugs.


Thanks Susan, getting lots of rest


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:19 am EST and 5'C (41'F) Yes, that IS the correct temperature. It's spitting at the moment with showers forecast all day. It's SPRING, for one day.
> I took the loaner back, gave them $1000 CAD and I got my car back. It does sound better, if a little louder, but someone spilled oil on the back of the engine and it smells like burning oil. I'll be keeping an eye on that.
> And I did a little more knitting on the hat. The motif looks a little like lollipops on sticks.


It's looking good. What pattern are you using?


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> I'm sorry that you are feeling so bad. I hope the antibiotics works quickly. Take it easy.


I hope so too


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> I don't like the sound of that at all. I just hope that the antibiotics work. Say home and get some more sleep.


They should work, they are super strength and a long course


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Oh poor you, so sorry for this set back. That is just what I had after being sterilized about 40 years ago. I know exactly how you are feeling. You need lots and lots of rest. Sending all my love and healing hugs. xxx


Thank you. Looking after myself :sm02:


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Is your pie-maker like this one?
> The picture is a Breville. I have one somewhat like it, but mine has interchangeable plates (and is a no-name brand). I spray "Pam" non-stick spray on the grill before I put the pastry in. Especially the top. I don't know why, but the top on mine sticks more than the bottom.


Yes, it is like that. Does the top get browned?


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Morning all from a cloudy Wales. Viewers this afternoon so need to get the hoover out again, everything else looks OK so will leave it as it is. DH has picked up a cold from somewhere and the selfish B won't go off to the spare bedroom (rule of the house, if you are contagious you go in the spare room to keep your germs to yourself) so looking forward to that pleasure soon although trying hard to avoid it. Not heard back yet from our interested party probably letting us stew although he is the one in rented accommodation and needs to move quickly. Off to get the hoover out, back soon. xx


Fingers crossed for you today. I also hope you don't get that cold. xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Good morning all, I'm off out with Jill today but will catch up with you all when I get home! Lots of love xxxx


Have a fun day out! I'll be meeting up with a couple of friends late this afternoon. We've got a rainy and windy day here today, so won't be spending much time outside. xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

lifeline said:


> Good morning. I've been in hospital since Monday night. I thought the hernia repair had undone and they were going to operate again. Any way it turns out after scans and x-rays and starving for I don't know how long (actually the starving bit was ok as I didn't want to eat) that I have a pocket of blood and other bits of rubbish and I need a long course of antibiotics to get rid of it. I was let home yesterday at lunchtime. I'm feeling a lot better after a good solid sleep that was longer than 2 hours!


Oh, Rebecca, I'm so sorry you're going through all that! I hope the antibiotics work quickly. Glad you don't need more surgery and that you're home and feeling a lot better. Sending you many comforting and healing hugs and lots of love! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:19 am EST and 5'C (41'F) Yes, that IS the correct temperature. It's spitting at the moment with showers forecast all day. It's SPRING, for one day.
> I took the loaner back, gave them $1000 CAD and I got my car back. It does sound better, if a little louder, but someone spilled oil on the back of the engine and it smells like burning oil. I'll be keeping an eye on that.
> And I did a little more knitting on the hat. The motif looks a little like lollipops on sticks.


Glad you've got your car back -- ouch on the price of the repairs! The hat looks great! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Morning girls. I slept well last night. I'm on the college run today, then going to see Albert with some flowers then grocery shopping. Matthew is taking his mock A levels.


Glad you slept well. Be safe heading home. That's a good idea about the mock testing. xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> I saw some of those at my LYS. So far the blocking wires and the pins that came with them have worked for me. But the blockers would definitely be easier than all those pins. I'll have to have another look at them since you've both recommended them.
> (Sorry about the cow :sm09: )


The blockers work great when you just can't use wires. xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good afternoon from a grey and damp Surrey. I slept until 11 am, but now having had several coffees I seem to be awake.
> 
> WI was fun last night, we had a talk by a probation officer, definitely a job I would not like to do, with some rather unsavoury tales. But my friends and I sat and knitted and crochets and behaved like naughty school girls. And --------- drum roll please -------- I won the raffle a gift voucher for our local garden centre.
> 
> ...


Well done on the raffle prize! Our trip to the dentist was uneventful -- thankfully! All good for another six months. xxxooo


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good afternoon from a grey and damp Surrey. I slept until 11 am, but now having had several coffees I seem to be awake.
> 
> WI was fun last night, we had a talk by a probation officer, definitely a job I would not like to do, with some rather unsavoury tales. But my friends and I sat and knitted and crochets and behaved like naughty school girls. And --------- drum roll please -------- I won the raffle a gift voucher for our local garden centre.
> 
> ...


WI sounds fun :sm23: and congratulations on the win


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> Oh, Rebecca, I'm so sorry you're going through all that! I hope the antibiotics work quickly. Glad you don't need more surgery and that you're home and feeling a lot better. Sending you many comforting and healing hugs and lots of love! xxxooo


Thank you Pam.

And I think I missed something, you had a family loss? Sorry to hear that, comforting hugs to you.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

lifeline said:


> They should work, they are super strength and a long course


They should do the job, but get plenty of rest too.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

lifeline said:


> Thank you Pam.
> 
> And I think I missed something, you had a family loss? Sorry to hear that, comforting hugs to you.


Thank you, Rebecca. Yes, Ric's wonderful sister passed away on Sunday evening. She was pretty advanced in Alzheimer's, so it's a blessing for her. She has been living in Texas with her daughter, so has been very well taken care of. xxxooo


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> It only needed a little warm up and the crust on sides and bottom were beautiful; but not the top. Maybe a quick broil in the toaster oven next time.


Yep, that sounds good, what is a pie-maker? xxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> It was a really pretty day today got up to 60F so I went to the grocery store did we ever need that! It is supposed to turn cold again by Friday and snow!


Glad you got stocked up for a while, you gotta eat!!! xxxxx :sm23:


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> I don't think she would either :sm09: :sm09: I meant cowl!


 :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Xiang said:


> Thanks Mav, I really need that for this project, I should have had it finished it about 6 weeks ago, at least,
> 
> I used to be able to finish a project within a few weeks, not in a few months or more. So it is well and truly time to stop procrastinating; I might even begin to see ALL of my projects completed, I was going to say 'before May'; but that is putting a far too strict timeline for myself, so there is no deadline date, because I need to have an open ended finishing time!????
> 
> ...


That's the only way really, isn't it? I get a bit fed up and overwhelmed if I have to many things on the go!!xxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

London Girl said:


> Yep, that sounds good, what is a pie-maker? xxxx


It forms and cooks pies. xxxx :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Morning all from a cloudy Wales. Viewers this afternoon so need to get the hoover out again, everything else looks OK so will leave it as it is. DH has picked up a cold from somewhere and the selfish B won't go off to the spare bedroom (rule of the house, if you are contagious you go in the spare room to keep your germs to yourself) so looking forward to that pleasure soon although trying hard to avoid it. Not heard back yet from our interested party probably letting us stew although he is the one in rented accommodation and needs to move quickly. Off to get the hoover out, back soon. xx


Good luck love, looking forward to hearing how it went!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

lifeline said:


> Good morning. I've been in hospital since Monday night. I thought the hernia repair had undone and they were going to operate again. Any way it turns out after scans and x-rays and starving for I don't know how long (actually the starving bit was ok as I didn't want to eat) that I have a pocket of blood and other bits of rubbish and I need a long course of antibiotics to get rid of it. I was let home yesterday at lunchtime. I'm feeling a lot better after a good solid sleep that was longer than 2 hours!


Oh sweetheart, I'm so sorry to hear that, you poor thing!! Get better very soon and don't be ill again!!! :sm23: xxxxxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:19 am EST and 5'C (41'F) Yes, that IS the correct temperature. It's spitting at the moment with showers forecast all day. It's SPRING, for one day.
> I took the loaner back, gave them $1000 CAD and I got my car back. It does sound better, if a little louder, but someone spilled oil on the back of the engine and it smells like burning oil. I'll be keeping an eye on that.
> And I did a little more knitting on the hat. The motif looks a little like lollipops on sticks.


Cars eh? They are rubbish most of the time yet we can't do without them. Sounds like men as well!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: xxxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:19 am EST and 5'C (41'F) Yes, that IS the correct temperature. It's spitting at the moment with showers forecast all day. It's SPRING, for one day.
> I took the loaner back, gave them $1000 CAD and I got my car back. It does sound better, if a little louder, but someone spilled oil on the back of the engine and it smells like burning oil. I'll be keeping an eye on that.
> And I did a little more knitting on the hat. The motif looks a little like lollipops on sticks.


I meant to say that your hat is looking great!!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Is your pie-maker like this one?
> The picture is a Breville. I have one somewhat like it, but mine has interchangeable plates (and is a no-name brand). I spray "Pam" non-stick spray on the grill before I put the pastry in. Especially the top. I don't know why, but the top on mine sticks more than the bottom.


That looks like fun but I tend to buy my pies ready made and frozen!! :sm12: :sm12: :sm23: xxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

London Girl said:


> Good luck love, looking forward to hearing how it went!! xxxx


Well he's been and gone, just a quick look as he was travelling between jobs BUT he couldn't get over the height of the ceiling in the lounge and couldn't stop looking at it. Liked the office as he works from home sometimes, adored the garden and all the space out there and when he saw the space in the garage/workshop was amazed. Apparently his wife/partner want to start a business and that would be perfect. Left saying he wanted her to see the place as soon as possible so I am being cautiously optimistic that perhaps they might be back. Asked the estate agent to chase them up asap so will wait with baited breath now. xx


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

London Girl said:


> Cars eh? They are rubbish most of the time yet we can't do without them. Sounds like men as well!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: xxxxx


I've got one going free and I don't mean my car. xxxx :sm16:


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Well he's been and gone, just a quick look as he was travelling between jobs BUT he couldn't get over the height of the ceiling in the lounge and couldn't stop looking at it. Liked the office as he works from home sometimes, adored the garden and all the space out there and when he saw the space in the garage/workshop was amazed. Apparently his wife/partner want to start a business and that would be perfect. Left saying he wanted her to see the place as soon as possible so I am being cautiously optimistic that perhaps they might be back. Asked the estate agent to chase them up asap so will wait with baited breath now. xx


Legs, fingers, toes and eyes crossed for you honey!!! xxxxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Had a lovely day today, got the train to London Bridge, the station has been completely rebuilt over the last three years and is finally finished and I am glad to report that it has my seal of approval!!! We then walked along the South bank and over the river to try and get tickets for a play called Glengarry, Glen Ross, which we did, great seats and pretty cheap! Didn't have time for lunch, just a drink. The play was pretty short, 90 minutes plus intermission. I kind of enjoyed it, there were a lot of well known actors in it, including Christian Slater. It was about real estate salesmen in the 19980s, all very cut throat but funny in places. Desperate for some food now so I'm off to rustle something up!! xxxxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

London Girl said:


> Had a lovely day today, got the train to London Bridge, the station has been completely rebuilt over the last three years and is finally finished and I am glad to report that it has my seal of approval!!! We then walked along the South bank and over the river to try and get tickets for a play called Glengarry, Glen Ross, which we did, great seats and pretty cheap! Didn't have time for lunch, just a drink. The play was pretty short, 90 minutes plus intermission. I kind of enjoyed it, there were a lot of well known actors in it, including Christian Slater. It was about real estate salesmen in the 19980s, all very cut throat but funny in places. Desperate for some food now so I'm off to rustle something up!! xxxxxx


Sounds like a good day out if somewhat slimming, I'm sure you will make up for it now. xxxx :sm09: :sm09:


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Well he's been and gone, just a quick look as he was travelling between jobs BUT he couldn't get over the height of the ceiling in the lounge and couldn't stop looking at it. Liked the office as he works from home sometimes, adored the garden and all the space out there and when he saw the space in the garage/workshop was amazed. Apparently his wife/partner want to start a business and that would be perfect. Left saying he wanted her to see the place as soon as possible so I am being cautiously optimistic that perhaps they might be back. Asked the estate agent to chase them up asap so will wait with baited breath now. xx


That sounds promising! xxxooo


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Yep, that sounds good, what is a pie-maker? xxxx


Like what was posted earlier, but with deeper wells.

https://www.hsn.com/products/wolfgang-puck-nonstick-pie-and-dessert-maker/8388496?sz=5&sf=QC0098&ac=&utm_source=google&utm_medium=cpc&utm_term=&utm_campaign=G_SEM_BR_DSA_Kitchen-Food_All_All&utm_content=BeBirlEN_pcrid_227474378876_pkw__pmt_b_pdv_t_slid_&gclid=EAIaIQobChMI1v-xucLQ2AIVAQbTCh2stwF8EAAYAiAAEgKSBfD_BwE&dclid=CI_mrsPC0NgCFct9AQodAB8Nlw


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Well he's been and gone, just a quick look as he was travelling between jobs BUT he couldn't get over the height of the ceiling in the lounge and couldn't stop looking at it. Liked the office as he works from home sometimes, adored the garden and all the space out there and when he saw the space in the garage/workshop was amazed. Apparently his wife/partner want to start a business and that would be perfect. Left saying he wanted her to see the place as soon as possible so I am being cautiously optimistic that perhaps they might be back. Asked the estate agent to chase them up asap so will wait with baited breath now. xx


fingers crossed


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Had a lovely day today, got the train to London Bridge, the station has been completely rebuilt over the last three years and is finally finished and I am glad to report that it has my seal of approval!!! We then walked along the South bank and over the river to try and get tickets for a play called Glengarry, Glen Ross, which we did, great seats and pretty cheap! Didn't have time for lunch, just a drink. The play was pretty short, 90 minutes plus intermission. I kind of enjoyed it, there were a lot of well known actors in it, including Christian Slater. It was about real estate salesmen in the 19980s, all very cut throat but funny in places. Desperate for some food now so I'm off to rustle something up!! xxxxxx


My brother was back over in that area and told me about the station being rebuilt. That's a David Mamet play that is presented here in Chicago quite often. It's a typical Mamet play with stacatto dialogue.


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Oh sweetheart, I'm so sorry to hear that, you poor thing!! Get better very soon and don't be ill again!!! :sm23: xxxxxxx


Thank you. Just a bit washed out and delicate


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Well he's been and gone, just a quick look as he was travelling between jobs BUT he couldn't get over the height of the ceiling in the lounge and couldn't stop looking at it. Liked the office as he works from home sometimes, adored the garden and all the space out there and when he saw the space in the garage/workshop was amazed. Apparently his wife/partner want to start a business and that would be perfect. Left saying he wanted her to see the place as soon as possible so I am being cautiously optimistic that perhaps they might be back. Asked the estate agent to chase them up asap so will wait with baited breath now. xx


That all sounds positive


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Had a lovely day today, got the train to London Bridge, the station has been completely rebuilt over the last three years and is finally finished and I am glad to report that it has my seal of approval!!! We then walked along the South bank and over the river to try and get tickets for a play called Glengarry, Glen Ross, which we did, great seats and pretty cheap! Didn't have time for lunch, just a drink. The play was pretty short, 90 minutes plus intermission. I kind of enjoyed it, there were a lot of well known actors in it, including Christian Slater. It was about real estate salesmen in the 19980s, all very cut throat but funny in places. Desperate for some food now so I'm off to rustle something up!! xxxxxx


Fun


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> I've got one going free and I don't mean my car. xxxx :sm16:


Me too!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: xxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Sounds like a good day out if somewhat slimming, I'm sure you will make up for it now. xxxx :sm09: :sm09:


Yep, bangers and mash for tea, yummy!! xxxxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Like what was posted earlier, but with deeper wells.
> 
> https://www.hsn.com/products/wolfgang-puck-nonstick-pie-and-dessert-maker/8388496?sz=5&sf=QC0098&ac=&utm_source=google&utm_medium=cpc&utm_term=&utm_campaign=G_SEM_BR_DSA_Kitchen-Food_All_All&utm_content=BeBirlEN_pcrid_227474378876_pkw__pmt_b_pdv_t_slid_&gclid=EAIaIQobChMI1v-xucLQ2AIVAQbTCh2stwF8EAAYAiAAEgKSBfD_BwE&dclid=CI_mrsPC0NgCFct9AQodAB8Nlw


Oh yes, I have seen those, they look like fun!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> My brother was back over in that area and told me aboutthe station being rebuilt. That's a David Mamet play that is presented here in Chicago quite often. It's a typical Mamet play with stacatto dialogue.


Yes, that sounds just like it, a lot of shouting and a LOT of swearing!!! It was cleverly done though and well acted.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

lifeline said:


> Thank you. Just a bit washed out and delicate


Healing, comforting hugs winging their way to you now!!! xxxxxxx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Well he's been and gone, just a quick look as he was travelling between jobs BUT he couldn't get over the height of the ceiling in the lounge and couldn't stop looking at it. Liked the office as he works from home sometimes, adored the garden and all the space out there and when he saw the space in the garage/workshop was amazed. Apparently his wife/partner want to start a business and that would be perfect. Left saying he wanted her to see the place as soon as possible so I am being cautiously optimistic that perhaps they might be back. Asked the estate agent to chase them up asap so will wait with baited breath now. xx


That does sound better but I won't tempt fate xxx


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

PurpleFi said:


> That does sound better but I won't tempt fate xxx


No we'll just wait and see. xx


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

Sorry this happened to you. Stands to reason you would be a bit washed out and delicate. Hoping you get rid of the infection and feel peppier very soon.


lifeline said:


> Thank you. Just a bit washed out and delicate


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

I am waiting to see a bidding war between the new viewer and the one that has been bidding. I feel good vibes coming from your direction.


Barn-dweller said:


> No we'll just wait and see. xx


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Yep, bangers and mash for tea, yummy!! xxxxxx


I am just smiling like an idiot. (Be Nice) Imaging what we refer to as bangers and a bit of whiskey mash being yummy.


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

jinx said:


> I am waiting to see a bidding war between the new viewer and the one that has been bidding. I feel good vibes coming from your direction.


A bidding war would be fantastic, but who knows. xx


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

Wondering if you coated the top of the crust with butter to make it brown?


RookieRetiree said:


> Like what was posted earlier, but with deeper wells.
> 
> https://www.hsn.com/products/wolfgang-puck-nonstick-pie-and-dessert-maker/8388496?sz=5&sf=QC0098&ac=&utm_source=google&utm_medium=cpc&utm_term=&utm_campaign=G_SEM_BR_DSA_Kitchen-Food_All_All&utm_content=BeBirlEN_pcrid_227474378876_pkw__pmt_b_pdv_t_slid_&gclid=EAIaIQobChMI1v-xucLQ2AIVAQbTCh2stwF8EAAYAiAAEgKSBfD_BwE&dclid=CI_mrsPC0NgCFct9AQodAB8Nlw


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

I go one step farther. I buy them ready made and already baked.


London Girl said:


> That looks like fun but I tend to buy my pies ready made and frozen!! :sm12: :sm12: :sm23: xxxx


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Had a lovely day today, got the train to London Bridge, the station has been completely rebuilt over the last three years and is finally finished and I am glad to report that it has my seal of approval!!! We then walked along the South bank and over the river to try and get tickets for a play called Glengarry, Glen Ross, which we did, great seats and pretty cheap! Didn't have time for lunch, just a drink. The play was pretty short, 90 minutes plus intermission. I kind of enjoyed it, there were a lot of well known actors in it, including Christian Slater. It was about real estate salesmen in the 19980s, all very cut throat but funny in places. Desperate for some food now so I'm off to rustle something up!! xxxxxx


Sounds like a wonderful place to visit. We often hear of London Bridge. Kids game, "London Bridge is Falling Down." I told Mr. Wonderful I was going to London to see the Bridge. He said "great, just be home before dark." 
:sm02: :sm09: :sm11:


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

jinx said:


> I am just smiling like an idiot. (Be Nice) Imaging what we refer to as bangers and a bit of whiskey mash being yummy.


Sausages, mashed potatoes, peas and gravy!! :sm23: Love your new avatar, jinx!! X


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

London Girl said:


> Sausages, mashed potatoes, peas and gravy!! :sm23: Love your new avatar, jinx!! X


Stop it, you're making me hungry. xxxx :sm09:


----------



## Islander (Aug 25, 2014)

jinx said:


> I am just smiling like an idiot. (Be Nice) Imaging what we refer to as bangers and a bit of whiskey mash being yummy.


My grandmother used to say sometimes when she "had to" she could be a dumb old lady, but only when she had to. She was the smartest woman I've ever met. :sm02:


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> It looks like I'm a day behind you with the weather, but we are getting freezing rain on Friday. I would have preferred the snow.


We are getting freezing rain first then snow they already called school for tomorrow not even knowing if we are going to get anything, I think they should make that call in the morning if we actually get the weather called for!


----------



## Islander (Aug 25, 2014)

London Girl said:


> I meant to say that your hat is looking great!!! xxxx


I second this Mav. xoxox


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> I saw some of those at my LYS. So far the blocking wires and the pins that came with them have worked for me. But the blockers would definitely be easier than all those pins. I'll have to have another look at them since you've both recommended them.
> (Sorry about the cow :sm09: )


I'm not going to live this one down am I :sm09: :sm09:


----------



## Islander (Aug 25, 2014)

Miss Pam said:


> Have a fun day out! I'll be meeting up with a couple of friends late this afternoon. We've got a rainy and windy day here today, so won't be spending much time outside. xxxooo


We got a few more inches of snow...hope you had fun with your friends in spite of the weather Pam. xoxo


----------



## Islander (Aug 25, 2014)

lifeline said:


> Thank you. Looking after myself :sm02:


Wishing you a speedy recovery Rebecca. ???? xoxoxo


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> I'm not going to live this one down am I :sm09: :sm09:[/quote
> June knit a cowl for your cow. Isn't it nice how we all help one another?
> :sm23: :sm04:


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Sausages, mashed potatoes, peas and gravy!! :sm23: Love your new avatar, jinx!! X


Thanks for clarifing that for me. I made the hat this a.m. It is so easy and quick to make them top down and just knit the earflaps along with the hat. However, I do not like the little bit of pointiness on every top down pattern I have made. Anyone have a tried and true method to knit a flatter top down Hat?


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> We are getting freezing rain first then snow they already called school for tomorrow not even knowing if we are going to get anything, I think they should make that call in the morning if we actually get the weather called for!


The weather forecasters are not always right. Does not seem right to call off school because you might get terrible weather. Often they wait until all the kids get to school and then cancel and send them back home.


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

lifeline said:


> I went in on Monday, but wasn't really feeling great


Hope you feel better soon!


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Had a lovely day today, got the train to London Bridge, the station has been completely rebuilt over the last three years and is finally finished and I am glad to report that it has my seal of approval!!! We then walked along the South bank and over the river to try and get tickets for a play called Glengarry, Glen Ross, which we did, great seats and pretty cheap! Didn't have time for lunch, just a drink. The play was pretty short, 90 minutes plus intermission. I kind of enjoyed it, there were a lot of well known actors in it, including Christian Slater. It was about real estate salesmen in the 19980s, all very cut throat but funny in places. Desperate for some food now so I'm off to rustle something up!! xxxxxx


I love Christian Slater!!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Islander said:


> We got a few more inches of snow...hope you had fun with your friends in spite of the weather Pam. xoxo


Thanks, Trish. So far that crazy weather has gone around us. Hopefully it will continue to do so. :sm02: Sorry you've gotten more snow. Stay safe. :sm02: xxxooo


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

jinx said:


> Wondering if you coated the top of the crust with butter to make it brown?


Or maybe an egg wash or does that just make it shiny....I don't really know....so I googled it and it says just water hmmm go figure!


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

jinx said:


> The weather forecasters are not always right. Does not seem right to call off school because you might get terrible weather. Often they wait until all the kids get to school and then cancel and send them back home.


That's what I was thinking if it was already snowing and not 65F I could understand calling it off, a day early!


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:19 am EST and 5'C (41'F) Yes, that IS the correct temperature. It's spitting at the moment with showers forecast all day. It's SPRING, for one day.
> I took the loaner back, gave them $1000 CAD and I got my car back. It does sound better, if a little louder, but someone spilled oil on the back of the engine and it smells like burning oil. I'll be keeping an eye on that.
> And I did a little more knitting on the hat. The motif looks a little like lollipops on sticks.


Absolutely beautiful work. . you are so gifted.


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

London Girl said:


> That looks like fun but I tend to buy my pies ready made and frozen!! :sm12: :sm12: :sm23: xxxx


One of my girls recently introduced me to koolaid pie. They are awesome, and super easy to make.
One packet of koolaid 
One tub of cool whip
One can of sweetened condensed milk
I buy the already made Graham cracker crust.
Stir it all together let it sit in fridge for an hour and tada. The kids loooved it. I made mixed berry one at Christmas.


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Aww, I'm glad that you and your friend were able to celebrate her birthday.
> I would like to walk around a park right now, but I'd end up covered in snow and mud. And tomorrow, I'd be slip sliding away. I'll stick to walking in the mall for now.


Slip sliding away.. Slip sliding awwaay. . you know the nearer your destination the more your slip sliding away. 
I love me some Simon and Garfunkel.


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

Serenade over.. Sleepy time. 
Xoxo


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

binkbrice said:


> I'm not going to live this one down am I :sm09: :sm09:


Nope. xx :sm15: :sm15:


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

Good morning from a frosty, foggy Wales. Supposed to be going shopping later but will see how thick this fog gets. Still feeling positive about yesterday's viewer hope I'm not in for a big let-down, but will take my phone with me just in case. At least I can lay off the housework for a while. I'm in the process of using all my chunky yarn making a blanket, goodness knows what it will look like when finished as I'm just using up the yarn as it comes along, it's lovely and warm on my lap when I'm knitting. xx


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

Just had my big let-down. Had an e-mail from the estate agents, our viewer loved the place but felt it was too isolated. So back to negotiations with other interested party. Not a good start to my day. xx :sm03: :sm13:


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> We are getting freezing rain first then snow they already called school for tomorrow not even knowing if we are going to get anything, I think they should make that call in the morning if we actually get the weather called for!


Freezing rain sounds really nasty, hope you get sunshine, blue skies and 60'F!!! xxxxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> I'm not going to live this one down am I :sm09: :sm09:


We all need a laugh, so thank you for that!!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Islander said:


> We got a few more inches of snow...hope you had fun with your friends in spite of the weather Pam. xoxo


Stay safe and warm honey!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

jinx said:


> binkbrice said:
> 
> 
> > I'm not going to live this one down am I :sm09: :sm09:[/quote
> ...


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

jinx said:


> Thanks for clarifing that for me. I made the hat this a.m. It is so easy and quick to make them top down and just knit the earflaps along with the hat. However, I do not like the little bit of pointiness on every top down pattern I have made. Anyone have a tried and true method to knit a flatter top down Hat?


I wonder if making the increases quicker would work. It's what I do to get a round toe on toe up socks.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> I love Christian Slater!!


Yeah, he was great, Mr Smooth!!xxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

linkan said:


> One of my girls recently introduced me to koolaid pie. They are awesome, and super easy to make.
> One packet of koolaid
> One tub of cool whip
> One can of sweetened condensed milk
> ...


Sounds great, sadly we can't get Koolaid, Cool Whip or Graham crackers/crust over here! :sm14: :sm22: :sm25: :sm23: xxxxxxx


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> Or maybe an egg wash or does that just make it shiny....I don't really know....so I googled it and it says just water hmmm go figure!


Very interesting. I have some left over meatloaf and am going to encase that with veggies and a piquant sauce for the next try and plan to use puff pastry (from freezer sectionof grocery store). We'll see what happens.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

linkan said:


> Slip sliding away.. Slip sliding awwaay. . you know the nearer your destination the more your slip sliding away.
> I love me some Simon and Garfunkel.


Recognised that straight away, they made some lovely music together and separately!! xxxx


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

linkan said:


> Slip sliding away.. Slip sliding awwaay. . you know the nearer your destination the more your slip sliding away.
> I love me some Simon and Garfunkel.


Me too!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning from a frosty, foggy Wales. Supposed to be going shopping later but will see how thick this fog gets. Still feeling positive about yesterday's viewer hope I'm not in for a big let-down, but will take my phone with me just in case. At least I can lay off the housework for a while. I'm in the process of using all my chunky yarn making a blanket, goodness knows what it will look like when finished as I'm just using up the yarn as it comes along, it's lovely and warm on my lap when I'm knitting. xx


Then maybe that's where it is destined to be used!! xxxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Just had my big let-down. Had an e-mail from the estate agents, our viewer loved the place but felt it was too isolated. So back to negotiations with other interested party. Not a good start to my day. xx :sm03: :sm13:


Oh b****r!!! What a disappointment for you, so sorry but you still have Mr Cheapskate, maybe that's the way to go? Big hugs for you! xxxxxx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Just had my big let-down. Had an e-mail from the estate agents, our viewer loved the place but felt it was too isolated. So back to negotiations with other interested party. Not a good start to my day. xx :sm03: :sm13:


So sorry to hear that Jacky, hope the other interested party are stil in there. Sending lots of love and hugs xxxx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Sounds great, sadly we can't get Koolaid, Cool Whip or Graham crackers/crust over here! :sm14: :sm22: :sm25: :sm23: xxxxxxx


But condensed milk straight out of the tin is lovely. xxxxx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Good morning from a grey Surrey. Not going to the craft cafe today as I have a meeting about the local arts festival this afternoon. I must try not to volunteer for too much!!!

Yesterday I cut up the oranges and got them into soak for marmalade and I will get it made when I come back from the meeting..

Happy Friday everyone xxxxxx


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:29 am EST and I'm late, My alarm clock didn't go off. It's 8'C (46'F) and raining and misty at the moment. Around lunch time the temperature will be going to freezing and freezing rain is expected. But it should be all cleared up by the time I get on the highway to go home. 
I finished the colourwork part of the hat last night and started into the decrease section but my stitch markers left big ladders so I'm going to frog back those rows and try doing the decreases without the stitch markers.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a grey Surrey. Not going to the craft cafe today as I have a meeting about the local arts festival this afternoon. I must try not to volunteer for too much!!!
> 
> Yesterday I cut up the oranges and got them into soak for marmalade and I will get it made when I come back from the meeting..
> 
> Happy Friday everyone xxxxxx


I don't like store-bought marmalade but your marmalade is yummy.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> I don't like store-bought marmalade but your marmalade is yummy.


Come and get some. xxx


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Very interesting. I have some left over meatloaf and am going to encase that with veggies and a piquant sauce for the next try and plan to use puff pastry (from freezer sectionof grocery store). We'll see what happens.


That sounds yummy.
You asked about the tops of my pies. Since I have a problem with the top sticking, quite often the whole pie is pulled up when I lift the lid. My tops are more browned than the bottoms.
I've also used the Pilsbury biscuit dough for sweeter pies.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I wonder if making the increases quicker would work. It's what I do to get a round toe on toe up socks.


I tried doing that on the black socks and the toe is still pointier than I like.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Just had my big let-down. Had an e-mail from the estate agents, our viewer loved the place but felt it was too isolated. So back to negotiations with other interested party. Not a good start to my day. xx :sm03: :sm13:


Then I hope you get another viewer soon.
You need another one to get the cheapskate to raise his offer.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning from a frosty, foggy Wales. Supposed to be going shopping later but will see how thick this fog gets. Still feeling positive about yesterday's viewer hope I'm not in for a big let-down, but will take my phone with me just in case. At least I can lay off the housework for a while. I'm in the process of using all my chunky yarn making a blanket, goodness knows what it will look like when finished as I'm just using up the yarn as it comes along, it's lovely and warm on my lap when I'm knitting. xx


I used my chunky to knit that green shoulder cape. It's toasty warm. I'm thinking of making gauntlets with the leftover yarn for those rare times that I need something on my arms.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

linkan said:


> One of my girls recently introduced me to koolaid pie. They are awesome, and super easy to make.
> One packet of koolaid
> One tub of cool whip
> One can of sweetened condensed milk
> ...


Mum would love that. She has the sweet tooth in the family.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

linkan said:


> Absolutely beautiful work. . you are so gifted.


Thank you. I'd like to thank the designer - Ambah O'Brien. It's the Lorah Hat
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/lorah-hat
and my friend Marit, who is the dyer behind Gobsmacked yarn.
http://gobsmackedyarn.wordpress.com/


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

jinx said:


> The weather forecasters are not always right. Does not seem right to call off school because you might get terrible weather. Often they wait until all the kids get to school and then cancel and send them back home.


All the buses this side of Toronto are cancelled. Most of our schools let out around 2:30 (??:??) and that is when the ice is predicted.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

jinx said:


> Thanks for clarifing that for me. I made the hat this a.m. It is so easy and quick to make them top down and just knit the earflaps along with the hat. However, I do not like the little bit of pointiness on every top down pattern I have made. Anyone have a tried and true method to knit a flatter top down Hat?


I could use a hat like that. I wonder if I could make it double-layer. I like double-layer hats.
Could you hide the pointiness with a pom-pom?


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

jinx said:


> binkbrice said:
> 
> 
> > I'm not going to live this one down am I :sm09: :sm09:[/quote
> ...


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Islander said:


> We got a few more inches of snow...hope you had fun with your friends in spite of the weather Pam. xoxo


I'll take your snow. Sorry you are getting so much white this year.
We had rain overnight and most of our snow is gone now except the big banks. The kids made a fort in the pile in the centre of the court. They had snowmen and Christmas trees there too. Then the town came and took it all away yesterday.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Come and get some. xxx


I need to pay off the repairs to my car first. But you are definitely tempting me. :sm01:


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

I need to sign off now and grab some breakfast before I hit the road. It should be a light drive today. The scared people will all stay off the road.
Everyone have a great day.


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Ah, _that's_ what it was for!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: xxx


Yes, that is your story, just stick to it.

:sm23: :sm24: :sm04:


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> That's what I was thinking if it was already snowing and not 65F I could understand calling it off, a day early!


I agree with your thinking on that. xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Just had my big let-down. Had an e-mail from the estate agents, our viewer loved the place but felt it was too isolated. So back to negotiations with other interested party. Not a good start to my day. xx :sm03: :sm13:


Oh, darn! That is a big let-down! Thinking of you and sending you comforting hugs! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:29 am EST and I'm late, My alarm clock didn't go off. It's 8'C (46'F) and raining and misty at the moment. Around lunch time the temperature will be going to freezing and freezing rain is expected. But it should be all cleared up by the time I get on the highway to go home.
> I finished the colourwork part of the hat last night and started into the decrease section but my stitch markers left big ladders so I'm going to frog back those rows and try doing the decreases without the stitch markers.


The hat is looking great. Be safe! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Off to get ready shortly for a get together with a couple of knitting friends. I hope you all have a great day/afternoon/evening. xxxooo


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:29 am EST and I'm late, My alarm clock didn't go off. It's 8'C (46'F) and raining and misty at the moment. Around lunch time the temperature will be going to freezing and freezing rain is expected. But it should be all cleared up by the time I get on the highway to go home.
> I finished the colourwork part of the hat last night and started into the decrease section but my stitch markers left big ladders so I'm going to frog back those rows and try doing the decreases without the stitch markers.


I can't see ladders, it looks perfect to me!! Sorry to hear that Like Linky and Binky, you also have freezing rain, take care!! xxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> I used my chunky to knit that green shoulder cape. It's toasty warm. I'm thinking of making gauntlets with the leftover yarn for those rare times that I need something on my arms.


They would look fab with the cape!!


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

linkan said:


> One of my girls recently introduced me to koolaid pie. They are awesome, and super easy to make.
> One packet of koolaid
> One tub of cool whip
> One can of sweetened condensed milk
> ...


It was soooo good!!


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Freezing rain sounds really nasty, hope you get sunshine, blue skies and 60'F!!! xxxxxx


Nope it's 33F and starting to sleet still no snow!


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

London Girl said:


> We all need a laugh, so thank you for that!!! xxxx


Your welcome :sm09: :sm09: :sm02:


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Just had my big let-down. Had an e-mail from the estate agents, our viewer loved the place but felt it was too isolated. So back to negotiations with other interested party. Not a good start to my day. xx :sm03: :sm13:


That's to bad! But at least you do have someone making offers fingers crossed that he makes a more reasonable offer!


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:29 am EST and I'm late, My alarm clock didn't go off. It's 8'C (46'F) and raining and misty at the moment. Around lunch time the temperature will be going to freezing and freezing rain is expected. But it should be all cleared up by the time I get on the highway to go home.
> I finished the colourwork part of the hat last night and started into the decrease section but my stitch markers left big ladders so I'm going to frog back those rows and try doing the decreases without the stitch markers.


That is really nice!


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

linkan said:


> Dd2 just let me know she got the new job she was trying for. She is theNew marketing director at a nursing home. It means a big raise and not too hard physically. She's had alot of back issues since she had sweet pea.


That is excellent, will done DD2! All the best in your new position! xoxoxo ????????????????????


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

Hello all, just dropped by to see how you are all getting on, and hoping that nobody has been snowed in yet! I have had my 2 hours sleep, and as I will now be awake for a few more hours, am doing some catchup on here, and I still have quite a bit to get through. I hope you are all keeping safe and warm.

There has been quite a bit on the news, regarding post horrific fire, followed by the devastating mud slide. I must have missed some of the covering of the complete story, as there must have been some fairly major rain also, for the slide to be that severe. Myheart and thoughts are with all of the people who are suffering, due to not only the loss of property (which can eventually be replaced), but more importantly, the loss of family and friends! ????


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

linkan said:


> Today is dd1s birthday. 26yrs old today.


Happy belated birthday to DD2, ????????????????????????????????????????????????????
she is almost a month younger than my DD5


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> I tried doing that on the black socks and the toe is still pointier than I like.


The socks that I posted the other day I did one right after the other and the first one is square and the second one, even though I could swear I did them the same, is rounder than the first go figure.


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> The Mennonites seem to be the least extreme of the Amish people. They dress "old-fashioned" and drive horse and buggies and bicycles, but they do use tractors in the fields, and drive a car when they are going long distance. The county where they are most concentrated insisted that their barns have electric lights not oil lamps (for safety reasons) so they complied, but most have solar panels or small wind turbines to supply that electricity. Some even have horse generators. They are not isolationists, but they do things there own way.


Yep, your description of the Mennonites sounds like the people that I have been told about. They are living in a small rural town, about an hours drive from where I live, through the ranges. It is a beautiful part of the country, even though there is no view of the coast and the sea! ???????????? I need to have an unrestricted view of a body of water, preferrably ocean water, but a small stream will do; otherwise I tend to get a little despondent!????????????????????


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Well he's been and gone, just a quick look as he was travelling between jobs BUT he couldn't get over the height of the ceiling in the lounge and couldn't stop looking at it. Liked the office as he works from home sometimes, adored the garden and all the space out there and when he saw the space in the garage/workshop was amazed. Apparently his wife/partner want to start a business and that would be perfect. Left saying he wanted her to see the place as soon as possible so I am being cautiously optimistic that perhaps they might be back. Asked the estate agent to chase them up asap so will wait with baited breath now. xx


OK, just my fingers crossed this time as it may be too long to cross everything else.


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

London Girl said:


> I remember when mine were maybe 4 and 6 years old, we went out to collect a parcel from the post office.On the way home, it began to rain like the end of the world and we sheltered in a pedestrian tunnel under the railway bridge. I thought my tough little daredevil son would love it but the cars driving through the deep water in the road were sending up waves at either end of the tunnel and the poor little chap was petrified!! We had to pick them both up and wade through the thigh-high water to get home, him screaming the whole way!! Of course, the minute we got in the house, the rain stopped and the sun came out! That's September for you!!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: xxx


And you are right about the rain stopping, once one has entered the shelter of one's nice warm & dry house! ????????????☔☁☔☁????????


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

jinx said:


> I am waiting to see a bidding war between the new viewer and the one that has been bidding. I feel good vibes coming from your direction.


love the blue of your new avatar hat.


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

London Girl said:


> My DH only had two weeks genuine sick leave in 42 years of working, when he had flu. Mind you, he had plenty of non-genuine sick leave to go to the races!! :sm23: :sm23:


????????????????????


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Just had my big let-down. Had an e-mail from the estate agents, our viewer loved the place but felt it was too isolated. So back to negotiations with other interested party. Not a good start to my day. xx :sm03: :sm13:


Oh b...... I was really hopeful there.


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Keep your pecker up?!! xxxx https://www.phrases.org.uk/meanings/217400.html


That's brilliant, Australians still use many of the sayings that the ancestors brought out with them, and new ones have been added to these, as immigrants from around the world have come to this country. They original sayings don't get used as much now, though!????????


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

SaxonLady said:


> Oh b...... I was really hopeful there.


So was I. Had another offer from our original one, not really where we want to be with it but DH is tempted so will let him sweat while we think about it, one more person interested in seeing the place but not appointment yet. xx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> Nope it's 33F and starting to sleet still no snow!


 :sm22: :sm03: :sm25: :sm26: xxxx


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

I went to the doc's for a bloodletting today to see if I'm diabetic yet! Nurse couldn't find a vein! So I had to go to the hospital. They found it immediately. Now I wait for results. I'm dreading them as I ate a large brownie yesterday before they rang and made the appointment. They do that deliberately I think!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Xiang said:


> Hello all, just dropped by to see how you are all getting on, and hoping that nobody has been snowed in yet! I have had my 2 hours sleep, and as I will now be awake for a few more hours, am doing some catchup on here, and I still have quite a bit to get through. I hope you are all keeping safe and warm.
> 
> There has been quite a bit on the news, regarding post horrific fire, followed by the devastating mud slide. I must have missed some of the covering of the complete story, as there must have been some fairly major rain also, for the slide to be that severe. Myheart and thoughts are with all of the people who are suffering, due to not only the loss of property (which can eventually be replaced), but more importantly, the loss of family and friends! ????


I couldn't agree with you more, Judi, well said! Do I take it your new meds are not helping with the sleep thing? I feel for you!! xxxxx


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Had a lovely day today, Took an old friend who is 88 to the hospital for a blood test this morning, found out it was her birthday yesterday, nothing from her family, so after her test, I took her to the hospital café and bought her a coffee and a sticky bun and we had a nice chat.
> 
> Then I met up with another friend and we had intended to go to Bluewater, our big mall, but it was such a lovely day that instead, we walked round a country park. It was a bit muddy in places but managed to get round without getting too filthy!! Lots of love to you all!! xxxxxx


Sounds like a wonderful day, shame about your friend not having even a phone call from her family; don't they realise that she won't live forever, then it will be too late to visit her. I think I would be devastated, if my children ever do that to me! :sm25: :sm25:


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Xiang said:


> Yep, your description of the Mennonites sounds like the people that I have been told about. They are living in a small rural town, about an hours drive from where I live, through the ranges. It is a beautiful part of the country, even though there is no view of the coast and the sea! ???????????? I need to have an unrestricted view of a body of water, preferrably ocean water, but a small stream will do; otherwise I tend to get a little despondent!????????????????????


I have a slight case of that water thing, which is why I loved living in Cornwall with an uninterrupted view of Falmouth Harbour. These days< I have to be content with the occasional trip to the coast but it's worth it to be near my gks!!! xx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> So was I. Had another offer from our original one, not really where we want to be with it but DH is tempted so will let him sweat while we think about it, one more person interested in seeing the place but not appointment yet. xx


Still a lot to be hopeful for there love, you hang in there girl!! xxxx


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:19 am EST and 5'C (41'F) Yes, that IS the correct temperature. It's spitting at the moment with showers forecast all day. It's SPRING, for one day.
> I took the loaner back, gave them $1000 CAD and I got my car back. It does sound better, if a little louder, but someone spilled oil on the back of the engine and it smells like burning oil. I'll be keeping an eye on that.
> And I did a little more knitting on the hat. The motif looks a little like lollipops on sticks.


That is excellent, who is the lucky recipient? If you aren't keeping it for yourself, they should love it! xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

jinx said:


> I am just smiling like an idiot. (Be Nice) Imaging what we refer to as bangers and a bit of whiskey mash being yummy.


Would the American version of 'banger' possibly be a very old, possibly rust encrusted, car?

We also have bangers and mash here!


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

London Girl said:


> Still a lot to be hopeful for there love, you hang in there girl!! xxxx


Have started looking at places over t'other side of the country and have found about 16, now to see if DH approves of any of them. xxxx :sm16: :sm16:


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

Xiang said:


> Would the American version of 'banger' possibly be a very old, possibly rust encrusted, car?
> 
> We also have bangers and mash here!


Thought the Australian slang for them were snags. xx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Xiang said:


> Would the American version of 'banger' possibly be a very old, possibly rust encrusted, car?
> 
> We also have bangers and mash here!


A banger is also a car of that description here in the UK, in fact, I drive one!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: I thought sausages were 'snags' in Oz?!!xx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Thought the Australian slang for them were snags. xx


Hahahaha we did it again!!!xxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Have started looking at places over t'other side of the country and have found about 16, now to see if DH approves of any of them. xxxx :sm16: :sm16:


Ooooh, it's getting exciting!!! xxxx


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:29 am EST and I'm late, My alarm clock didn't go off. It's 8'C (46'F) and raining and misty at the moment. Around lunch time the temperature will be going to freezing and freezing rain is expected. But it should be all cleared up by the time I get on the highway to go home.
> I finished the colourwork part of the hat last night and started into the decrease section but my stitch markers left big ladders so I'm going to frog back those rows and try doing the decreases without the stitch markers.


Mav the ladders that the stitch markers cause, usually come out with blocking! None of the items that I use the markers for, have had ladders remain in them, after they have been washed & blocked. xoxoxo


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

London Girl said:


> I have a slight case of that water thing, which is why I loved living in Cornwall with an uninterrupted view of Falmouth Harbour. These days< I have to be content with the occasional trip to the coast but it's worth it to be near my gks!!! xx


Ireallydohave everything, don't I?


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

Xiang said:


> Would the American version of 'banger' possibly be a very old, possibly rust encrusted, car?
> 
> We also have bangers and mash here!


We have sausages, old cars and noisy fireworks here!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> Ireallydohave everything, don't I?


Yep, never take it for granted!! Xx


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Yep, never take it for granted!! Xx


I don't! Especially since I added Connections to my life!


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

London Girl said:


> I couldn't agree with you more, Judi, well said! Do I take it your new meds are not helping with the sleep thing? I feel for you!! xxxxx


I had to come off them, because they were having a bad influence on my urethra, and I didn't like the outcome at all! The medication change did give me a good sleep (almost all night) on the first night, but my systm took control again, and I am back to having intermitent sleep sessions, I went back to Cymbalta; and the side effect from the other (Effexor) tablet stopped happening, almost immediately; but I think I have found a remedy for my sleep deprivation, warm milk, with honey & vanilla seems to work, but I have yet to see if it will be a long term strategy for me!

I had the warm milk drink about an hour ago, and I am beginning to have difficulty with keeping my eyes open, and the words of the post, that I am writing now, are beginning to vet very blurry also; so I think I will sign of now, and go to bed while the seemingly optimum time is here.

Enjoy whatever is left of your day!

Jacky - I hope you get a new offer, in the extremely near future, or the person, putting in offers now, gives you an offer in the appropriate amount!? xoxoxo

Good night all!????


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Thought the Australian slang for them were snags. xx


Yes it is, but we still have bangers and mash.
I'm off to bed now, to hoefull vet another couple of hours sleep! xoxoxo


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Xiang said:


> Yes it is, but we still have bangers and mash.
> I'm off to bed now, to hoefull vet another couple of hours sleep! xoxoxo


Night night Judi,, sleep well. I find that Cymbalta is the best meds for me. xx


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> So was I. Had another offer from our original one, not really where we want to be with it but DH is tempted so will let him sweat while we think about it, one more person interested in seeing the place but not appointment yet. xx


Fingers crossed! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

London Girl said:


> I have a slight case of that water thing, which is why I loved living in Cornwall with an uninterrupted view of Falmouth Harbour. These days< I have to be content with the occasional trip to the coast but it's worth it to be near my gks!!! xx


I have a bit of that water thing, too. It's going to be hard to move away from here for that reason. xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Ooooh, it's getting exciting!!! xxxx


 :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> Ireallydohave everything, don't I?


You definitely do! xxxooo


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

I have the same water need and I love going to the river since it is the closest thing for me!!


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> I have the same water need and I love going to the river since it is the closest thing for me!!


It's a primitive thing. The one thing we need more than anything else is water.


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

Dh sprouted an extra head and arms, I can't believe he is going to be 5 next Sunday!!


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

Now it's snowing after an inch of ice on everything and his dad still thinks he should pick him up really!


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

binkbrice said:


> Dh sprouted an extra head and arms, I can't believe he is going to be 5 next Sunday!!


Love it. xx :sm09: :sm09:


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

Thank you. I was working on using up all my small balls of acrylic yarn. I successfully completed 89 hats and donated them. All the small balls are gone and tiny balls have replaced them. Tiny balls go into great grand knitting basket. She is thrilled. Anyhow now I started using yarn that I only have one skein of.
Do you think I will get rid of all the odds yarns before I break down and buy more? I think I can.


SaxonLady said:


> love the blue of your new avatar hat.


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> I went to the doc's for a bloodletting today to see if I'm diabetic yet! Nurse couldn't find a vein! So I had to go to the hospital. They found it immediately. Now I wait for results. I'm dreading them as I ate a large brownie yesterday before they rang and made the appointment. They do that deliberately I think!


Do you really call it bloodletting? Hate when they do not get it on the first jab. Whenever I have to fast before a blood draw I get jabbed a few times. What do they expect? When a person is dehydrated it is harder to get a vein. Sure hope the results are negative. As you know diabetes is no fun.


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

Xiang said:


> Would the American version of 'banger' possibly be a very old, possibly rust encrusted, car?
> 
> We also have bangers and mash here!


Um, er, ah, quick personal time between a man and woman.


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

Xiang said:


> I had to come off them, because they were having a bad influence on my urethra, and I didn't like the outcome at all! The medication change did give me a good sleep (almost all night) on the first night, but my systm took control again, and I am back to having intermitent sleep sessions, I went back to Cymbalta; and the side effect from the other (Effexor) tablet stopped happening, almost immediately; but I think I have found a remedy for my sleep deprivation, warm milk, with honey & vanilla seems to work, but I have yet to see if it will be a long term strategy for me!
> 
> I had the warm milk drink about an hour ago, and I am beginning to have difficulty with keeping my eyes open, and the words of the post, that I am writing now, are beginning to vet very blurry also; so I think I will sign of now, and go to bed while the seemingly optimum time is here.
> 
> ...


I feel bad for you with those sleep issues. One reason I like Connections is because when I get up at 1 or 2 a.m. the ladies from across the pond are up and chatting. Sweet dreams.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> Now it's snowing after an inch of ice on everything and his dad still thinks he should pick him up really!


Great photo! Unbelievable his dad thinks he should be driving in that kind of weather. :sm25: xxxooo


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

jinx said:


> I feel bad for you with those sleep issues. One reason I like Connections is because when I get up at 1 or 2 a.m. the ladies from across the pond are up and chatting. Sweet dreams.


Hi Jinx, it's midnight here and I'm in bed with Bentley curled up on my feet. So nice to know there's always some one to chat to xxx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> Great photo! Unbelievable his dad thinks he should be driving in that kind of weather. :sm25: xxxooo


What she said.xxx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

jinx said:


> I feel bad for you with those sleep issues. One reason I like Connections is because when I get up at 1 or 2 a.m. the ladies from across the pond are up and chatting. Sweet dreams.


Ps I love your blue hat. Looks nice and cosy xx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

jinx said:


> Um, er, ah, quick personal time between a man and woman.


????????


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Hi Jinx, it's midnight here and I'm in bed with Bentley curled up on my feet. So nice to know there's always some one to chat to xxx


Sleep well, Josephine! xxxooo


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

It is down right nasty outside. . frozen rain and now snow on top of it. 

But i have gotten alot done on my knitting
It's a cabled headband for Jen


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

linkan said:


> It is down right nasty outside. . frozen rain and now snow on top of it.
> 
> But i have gotten alot done on my knitting
> It's a cabled headband for Jen


Stay safe! The headband is going to be great! xxxooo


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> Sleep well, Josephine! xxxooo


Thanks Pam. Enjoy the rest of your day xxx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

linkan said:


> It is down right nasty outside. . frozen rain and now snow on top of it.
> 
> But i have gotten alot done on my knitting
> It's a cabled headband for Jen


That looks great and I love the colour. Xx


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Thanks Pam. Enjoy the rest of your day xxx


Thank you. Enjoying some quiet knitting time. xxxooo


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> Thank you. Enjoying some quiet knitting time. xxxooo


Sounds good xx


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

London Girl said:


> A banger is also a car of that description here in the UK, in fact, I drive one!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: I thought sausages were 'snags' in Oz?!!xx


Both you & Jackie thought correctly, we have snags on the bbq, but we also have bangers & mash; which for me is grilled sausages with mashed potatoes; most other people also have an array of other veggies with the meal. With hind sight, we could have picked the saying up, while watching some of the British shows, but my grandfather's family came out from the UK, and his family, but I think it may have come from mum's family, his wife was a teacher and I really don't think we would have been allowed to get away with it as she was a stickler for us to use "correct English" I have a very early memory of "Bangers & Mash", and we always had gravy all over the meal - VERY delish! ????????????????????


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Hi Jinx, it's midnight here and I'm in bed with Bentley curled up on my feet. So nice to know there's always some one to chat to xxx


It is 8 p.m. I am here ready to chat and you went to bed already. Nite Nite.


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

Oh pretty. Nice work.


linkan said:


> It is down right nasty outside. . frozen rain and now snow on top of it.
> 
> But i have gotten alot done on my knitting
> It's a cabled headband for Jen


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

London Girl said:


> I have a slight case of that water thing, which is why I loved living in Cornwall with an uninterrupted view of Falmouth Harbour. These days< I have to be content with the occasional trip to the coast but it's worth it to be near my gks!!! xx


As far as the GK's are concerned, I am very fortunate that they are all in close vicinity to me; but it got quite close, a few times, when I thought that either one; or both, families might have to leave town in search of employment for the men; but thankfully both men were able to get continuous employment in the town, or in one of the other towns in the region! xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Night night Judi,, sleep well. I find that Cymbalta is the best meds for me. xx


Thanks Josephine, I managed to have two hours in the immediate time, then another couple later in the morning. I am never tired, even if I only had a few hours of sleep. Now I basically sleep whin my eyes close, and remain awake and do some knitting or sewing (now that I know that my machine isn't loud enough to wake DH, if I feel like sewing) xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

jinx said:


> Um, er, ah, quick personal time between a man and woman.


 :sm12: :sm12: :sm12:


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

jinx said:


> I feel bad for you with those sleep issues. One reason I like Connections is because when I get up at 1 or 2 a.m. the ladies from across the pond are up and chatting. Sweet dreams.


Thank you! Most of the time, the short sleep hours don't affect me too much. I don't always have minimal sleep each night, sometimes I will actually sleep for 12 hours, but it won't be so much a restful, rejuvinatig sleep; I am more likely to wake disorientated, a bit confused as to what day it is, but that is easy to work out! ????????????????


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

linkan said:


> It is down right nasty outside. . frozen rain and now snow on top of it.
> 
> But i have gotten alot done on my knitting
> It's a cabled headband for Jen


I have almost finished a seed stitch scarf for DH it's almost as long as I am tall, I forgot that I could watch you tube on our tv so I was watching some knitting videos and just knitting away on the scarf I did have two rows that I knit something I should have purled but he said he would never know and I decided I could live with it!


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> Dh sprouted an extra head and arms, I can't believe he is going to be 5 next Sunday!!


Hehehe, five it hardly seems possible


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

jinx said:


> Thank you. I was working on using up all my small balls of acrylic yarn. I successfully completed 89 hats and donated them. All the small balls are gone and tiny balls have replaced them. Tiny balls go into great grand knitting basket. She is thrilled. Anyhow now I started using yarn that I only have one skein of.
> Do you think I will get rid of all the odds yarns before I break down and buy more? I think I can.


Wow, well done. That is amazing will power.


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

linkan said:


> It is down right nasty outside. . frozen rain and now snow on top of it.
> 
> But i have gotten alot done on my knitting
> It's a cabled headband for Jen


Pretty


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> I have a bit of that water thing, too. It's going to be hard to move away from here for that reason. xxxooo


Hopefully, you'll find some more lovely water wherever you go! I have the River Thames for almost immediate relief!! xxxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

Good morning all from a dull Wales, busy looking through houses as things might be moving and definitely will be if we accept the offer we had. If we do then it will be all systems go so going to have a nice restful day today while I can. Will do some armchair house hunting. Will have to also start sorting out what we need to get rid of or don't need anymore. Log splitter is top of the list :sm15: although we will leave that for the next victim. Back to my houses and map, see you later. xx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> Dh sprouted an extra head and arms, I can't believe he is going to be 5 next Sunday!!


What a great picture!!! That 5 years has flown, he looks so grown up, so pleased he has a lovely life with you now!! xxxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

jinx said:


> Thank you. I was working on using up all my small balls of acrylic yarn. I successfully completed 89 hats and donated them. All the small balls are gone and tiny balls have replaced them. Tiny balls go into great grand knitting basket. She is thrilled. Anyhow now I started using yarn that I only have one skein of.
> Do you think I will get rid of all the odds yarns before I break down and buy more? I think I can.


Good luck with that! I am on the same mission but I'm so easily distracted by yarn for sale!! xxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> I went to the doc's for a bloodletting today to see if I'm diabetic yet! Nurse couldn't find a vein! So I had to go to the hospital. They found it immediately. Now I wait for results. I'm dreading them as I ate a large brownie yesterday before they rang and made the appointment. They do that deliberately I think!


Hope you get a good result! I am supposedly pre-diabetic but what is life without brownies?!! xxxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

jinx said:


> Um, er, ah, quick personal time between a man and woman.


Oh. Nicely put!! :sm12: :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: xxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

linkan said:


> It is down right nasty outside. . frozen rain and now snow on top of it.
> 
> But i have gotten alot done on my knitting
> It's a cabled headband for Jen


Pretty!! Love the colour!! xxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Xiang said:


> Both you & Jackie thought correctly, we have snags on the bbq, but we also have bangers & mash; which for me is grilled sausages with mashed potatoes; most other people also have an array of other veggies with the meal. With hind sight, we could have picked the saying up, while watching some of the British shows, but my grandfather's family came out from the UK, and his family, but I think it may have come from mum's family, his wife was a teacher and I really don't think we would have been allowed to get away with it as she was a stickler for us to use "correct English" I have a very early memory of "Bangers & Mash", and we always had gravy all over the meal - VERY delish! ????????????????????


https://www.bing.com/videos/search?q=bangers+%26+mash+peter+sellers&view=detail&mid=2D33BCFA48C8ECFAE77F2D33BCFA48C8ECFAE77F&FORM=VIRE


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

lifeline said:


> Pretty


How are you feeling now Becca? xxxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a dull Wales, busy looking through houses as things might be moving and definitely will be if we accept the offer we had. If we do then it will be all systems go so going to have a nice restful day today while I can. Will do some armchair house hunting. Will have to also start sorting out what we need to get rid of or don't need anymore. Log splitter is top of the list :sm15: although we will leave that for the next victim. Back to my houses and map, see you later. xx


Now you've got to the fun bit, I love shopping for houses, still do it when I have no intention of moving, just to be nosy!!! Have fun and hope you find something you just love!! xxxx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a dull Wales, busy looking through houses as things might be moving and definitely will be if we accept the offer we had. If we do then it will be all systems go so going to have a nice restful day today while I can. Will do some armchair house hunting. Will have to also start sorting out what we need to get rid of or don't need anymore. Log splitter is top of the list :sm15: although we will leave that for the next victim. Back to my houses and map, see you later. xx


That sounds much more positive Jacky, keeping everything crossed for you. xxxx


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> I got my needles and look what I started


I've never seen knitblockers. No idea what theynaregood start on your project


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

jollypolly said:


> I've never seen knitblockers. No idea what theynaregood start on your project


Hi Polly, neither had I. You learn so much here. xxx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Good morning (just) from Surrey. Had a really good meeting about the arts festival. I can see that the next few months are going to be very busy but I think it will be well worth it.

Finished my book cover last night Mr P said it started off like the Lindisfarne Gospel and ended up looking like a book of witches potitions! Anyway I'm pleased with it. Now to make a more simple patchwork one. I'll post a photo in a minute cos it's on my phone.

Going to get the marmalade finished today and then I have a load of emails to type. After that it's time for me.

Happy Saturday everyone and hope you are having a good week end. xxx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

My book cover


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Yeah, I think that's a pun :sm24: Cats and dogs are animals, after all and their one driving force is survival. I can just imagine the look of horror on your Dh's face!! I think I might have been tempted to wrestle the steak from the cat, run it under very hot tap water and put it back on the plate!!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:


I think because we hadn't had it and didn't know what diseases it might have it wasn't an option. I do think we should;d have given it a second chance but hub wouldn't The owners took it back so I know it found another home they were nice people. I'm so far behind here been sick with a virus that wouldn't quit still blowing my nose full time. My friend suggested a movie tomorrow but I just woke to freezing rain so it's a 'wait and see' time. Flu season scares me because I get dangerously sick when I get the flu so movie theater might be too close to too many people. On tv they are showing the funeral of one of 4 people murdered in this city two were children. They caught the murderers saying it's due to a robbery. So depressing


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> My book cover


WOW!!! Beautiful. Is it felted?


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

linkan said:


> It is down right nasty outside. . frozen rain and now snow on top of it.
> 
> But i have gotten alot done on my knitting
> It's a cabled headband for Jen


Lovely pattern and color. Nice gift. It's 7 am and words won't come I woke to kitty 1 then kitty 2 on me so now I'm awake listening to freezing rain on the air conditioner. I've been too sick to even watch tv or come here til yesterday My library books were misplaced but st. Anthony helped me find them Took all my energy to go thru the one book shelf I had not considered. In doing that I hurt my wrist and the dog jumped on me causing me to teeter backward which injured my minuscus knee so now I have two painful areas. But my cold is mending Doctor gave me antibiotics and nasal spray for inflamed sinus I hope you don't have to go out with snow on top of freezing rain one friend fell getting her mail and needed physical therapy in December.


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

I've started a pattern for a size 2/3 baby coat . Not much done once I got sick. I didn't know front pockets were so involved. It also has a cable and double breasted front strip which seems to be added on because it's a different color. Kind of peachy light pink with grey panel. I hope it's not beyond my skill level. It has an attached hood too. Nice coat if I can do it. Sweater weight yarn.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> My book cover


Gorgeous, it would sell for a fortune were you of a mind to sell it!!! Absolutely unique!! xxxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

jollypolly said:


> I think because we hadn't had it and didn't know what diseases it might have it wasn't an option. I do think we should;d have given it a second chance but hub wouldn't The owners took it back so I know it found another home they were nice people. I'm so far behind here been sick with a virus that wouldn't quit still blowing my nose full time. My friend suggested a movie tomorrow but I just woke to freezing rain so it's a 'wait and see' time. Flu season scares me because I get dangerously sick when I get the flu so movie theater might be too close to too many people. On tv they are showing the funeral of one of 4 people murdered in this city two were children. They caught the murderers saying it's due to a robbery. So depressing


It is depressing, Polly but try not to let it get you down. Sorry to hear you've been so poorly, sounds like the same thing that Chris has had, hope you both get better very soon!! xxxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

jollypolly said:


> I've started a pattern for a size 2/3 baby coat . Not much done once I got sick. I didn't know front pockets were so involved. It also has a cable and double breasted front strip which seems to be added on because it's a different color. Kind of peachy light pink with grey panel. I hope it's not beyond my skill level. It has an attached hood too. Nice coat if I can do it. Sweater weight yarn.


That does sound complicated but I have absolute faith that you can do it Polly and I hope you can post a picture when it's done. I would love to see more of your lovely work!!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a dull Wales, busy looking through houses as things might be moving and definitely will be if we accept the offer we had. If we do then it will be all systems go so going to have a nice restful day today while I can. Will do some armchair house hunting. Will have to also start sorting out what we need to get rid of or don't need anymore. Log splitter is top of the list :sm15: although we will leave that for the next victim. Back to my houses and map, see you later. xx


Fingers crossed for you! xxxooo


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

You are better than I am. I cannot watch a knitting video while knitting. I find myself working the stitches the video is talking about instead of my pattern.


binkbrice said:


> I have almost finished a seed stitch scarf for DH it's almost as long as I am tall, I forgot that I could watch you tube on our tv so I was watching some knitting videos and just knitting away on the scarf I did have two rows that I knit something I should have purled but he said he would never know and I decided I could live with it!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> My book cover


That looks great! Clever you! Well done. :sm24: xxxooo


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> My book cover


Amazingly wonderful!
:sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> My book cover


Lovely


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

London Girl said:


> How are you feeling now Becca? xxxxx


A little tired and a tender tum. Having a very lazy day. Just finished the book I had had the foresight to take in to A&E on Monday night but at no point could I concentrate on it through out my hospital stay.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

lifeline said:


> A little tired and a tender tum. Having a very lazy day. Just finished the book I had had the foresight to take in to A&E on Monday night but at no point could I concentrate on it through out my hospital stay.


Glad you're feeling better. Definitely continue to get as much rest as you can. Sending more healing hugs to you. xxxooo


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

linkan said:


> It is down right nasty outside. . frozen rain and now snow on top of it.
> 
> But i have gotten alot done on my knitting
> It's a cabled headband for Jen


That is lovely, and should be nice and warm. xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> My book cover


Very nice! xoxoxo


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

jollypolly said:


> WOW!!! Beautiful. Is it felted?


Yes it is needlefeltrd x


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Gorgeous, it would sell for a fortune were you of a mind to sell it!!! Absolutely unique!! xxxxx


Thank you Honey xxx


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> Glad you're feeling better. Definitely continue to get as much rest as you can. Sending more healing hugs to you. xxxooo


Thank you. It doesn't feel like the antibiotics are working yet but they did say it will take weeks to clear.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> Dh sprouted an extra head and arms, I can't believe he is going to be 5 next Sunday!!


and a prominent belly button!


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

jinx said:


> Um, er, ah, quick personal time between a man and woman.


um, that's just a bang.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Hope you get a good result! I am supposedly pre-diabetic but what is life without brownies?!! xxxxx


I am pre-diabetic (or was, a year ago!) hence the check up.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

London Girl said:


> https://www.bing.com/videos/search?q=bangers+%26+mash+peter+sellers&view=detail&mid=2D33BCFA48C8ECFAE77F2D33BCFA48C8ECFAE77F&FORM=VIRE


I had forgotten that song. They were so good together.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Hi Polly, neither had I. You learn so much here. xxx


I have some. I also have pins and wires (which are actually welding rods).


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> My book cover


all I can say is AMAZING.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

I had a wonderful experience today. I attended the ceremony for two World War Two Normandy veterans to get their Legion D'Honneur (Chevalier Grade). One was amazing. I don't know how he survived. He flew 42 missions as a navigator on Sterling bombers. He flew out ammunition etc to France during and after the landings, keeping the soldiers supplied with all they needed. Later he flew on bombing raids over Berlin. That would have been no joke in a Sterling, as they flight at almost half the height of the larger bombers, so you got flack from below and bombs from above! Later he bombed the V1 bomber factories, keeping Hitler concentrating on anything but Normandy plus keeping us safer in London. The ceremony was very moving, with the Lord Lieutenant and the local French Official. I have never heard such a strong French accent. I think he learned from a book. His vocabulary was brilliant. There were a lot of family members from all over the world, plus the Station Commander from RAF Lakenheath where Roy learned to fly and navigate.

I got a cuddle from the Lord Lieutenant, who introduced me to her new clerk as an absolutely amazing lady. I've gone up three hat sizes!


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

Flt Lt Roy Smith is now a Chevalier. Chevalier Roi surely doesn't work.


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

London Girl said:


> What a great picture!!! That 5 years has flown, he looks so grown up, so pleased he has a lovely life with you now!! xxxxx


I know I can't believe it either!


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Now you've got to the fun bit, I love shopping for houses, still do it when I have no intention of moving, just to be nosy!!! Have fun and hope you find something you just love!! xxxx


I often thought of becoming a real estate agent for that reason I just love houses and the different ways to arrange them!


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> My book cover


Very nice!


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> and a prominent belly button!


 :sm09: :sm09:


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> I had a wonderful experience today. I attended the ceremony for two World War Two Normandy veterans to get their Legion D'Honneur (Chevalier Grade). One was amazing. I don't know how he survived. He flew 42 missions as a navigator on Sterling bombers. He flew out ammunition etc to France during and after the landings, keeping the soldiers supplied with all they needed. Later he flew on bombing raids over Berlin. That would have been no joke in a Sterling, as they flight at almost half the height of the larger bombers, so you got flack from below and bombs from above! Later he bombed the V1 bomber factories, keeping Hitler concentrating on anything but Normandy plus keeping us safer in London. The ceremony was very moving, with the Lord Lieutenant and the local French Official. I have never heard such a strong French accent. I think he learned from a book. His vocabulary was brilliant. There were a lot of family members from all over the world, plus the Station Commander from RAF Lakenheath where Roy learned to fly and navigate.
> 
> I got a cuddle from the Lord Lieutenant, who introduced me to her new clerk as an absolutely amazing lady. I've gone up three hat sizes!


You are an amazing lady!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

lifeline said:


> A little tired and a tender tum. Having a very lazy day. Just finished the book I had had the foresight to take in to A&E on Monday night but at no point could I concentrate on it through out my hospital stay.


No, that's one of the worst things about being in hospital, always so much going on, very hard to concentrate!! Rest up girl, get your strength back! xxxxxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

lifeline said:


> Thank you. It doesn't feel like the antibiotics are working yet but they did say it will take weeks to clear.


Are you going back to work? I hope you don't have to, you need to give the ABs a good chance of sorting you out!! xxxx


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

lifeline said:


> Thank you. It doesn't feel like the antibiotics are working yet but they did say it will take weeks to clear.


Weeks?!! Long, slow recovery. :sm03: xxxooo


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> I have some. I also have pins and wires (which are actually welding rods).


I have my grandma's long DPNS, goodness knows what she knitted on those!!!!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> I have some. I also have pins and wires (which are actually welding rods).


My wires are welding rods, too. :sm02: xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> You are an amazing lady!


And what an amazing day! :sm02: xxxooo


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> I had a wonderful experience today. I attended the ceremony for two World War Two Normandy veterans to get their Legion D'Honneur (Chevalier Grade). One was amazing. I don't know how he survived. He flew 42 missions as a navigator on Sterling bombers. He flew out ammunition etc to France during and after the landings, keeping the soldiers supplied with all they needed. Later he flew on bombing raids over Berlin. That would have been no joke in a Sterling, as they flight at almost half the height of the larger bombers, so you got flack from below and bombs from above! Later he bombed the V1 bomber factories, keeping Hitler concentrating on anything but Normandy plus keeping us safer in London. The ceremony was very moving, with the Lord Lieutenant and the local French Official. I have never heard such a strong French accent. I think he learned from a book. His vocabulary was brilliant. There were a lot of family members from all over the world, plus the Station Commander from RAF Lakenheath where Roy learned to fly and navigate.
> 
> I got a cuddle from the Lord Lieutenant, who introduced me to her new clerk as an absolutely amazing lady. I've gone up three hat sizes!


What a hero, there can't be too many of them left now. Have been reading Ellie Dean books, very well researched novels of WWII in the South of England. Amazing that anyone survived the deprivation and constant bombardment, nevermind the flying boys and the Atlantic convoys and the guys on the ground!! I knew it was no picnic but really had no idea how unbelievably dreadful it really was!!

Glad you got recognition from the LL, you deserve it!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> Flt Lt Roy Smith is now a Chevalier. Chevalier Roi surely doesn't work.


That would be Sir King, wouldn't it?!! I'm sure he deserves it!!! xxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Had a busy day today, we had some guys in to check out whether our dodgy windows could be repaired or would have to be replaced. It was one nil, one repaired and one to be replaced, don't know the cost yet! :sm06: Then a guy came to collect the tiles I sold on Ebay, glad to have them out of my sewing room!!

This afternoon, I went into see Jill with my traveling sewing machine to shorten some new net curtains she had bought. That all went well so we opened some wine and booked a holiday to the Isle of Wight in October, it happens every time we have a drink!! Going to see how the dinner is doing now, lots of love to you all!! xxxxxx


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Had a busy day today, we had some guys in to check out whether our dodgy windows could be repaired or would have to be replaced. It was one nil, one repaired and one to be replaced, don't know the cost yet! :sm06: Then a guy came to collect the tiles I sold on Ebay, glad to have them out of my sewing room!!
> 
> This afternoon, I went into see Jill with my traveling sewing machine to shorten some new net curtains she had bought. That all went well so we opened some wine and booked a holiday to the Isle of Wight in October, it happens every time we have a drink!! Going to see how the dinner is doing now, lots of love to you all!! xxxxxx


What a day you have had I have just been cleaning and trying to forget the fact that something is wrong with my car and I have to try and drive it to the shop on Monday and hope it is a quick easy and inexpensive repair, not holding my breathe on that though, and see if I get it back before Thursday if not I will be rescheduling my small procedure!


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

London Girl said:


> I have my grandma's long DPNS, goodness knows what she knitted on those!!!!


Linky bought some long ones and I was wondering the same thing not to mention how would you manage them!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> What a day you have had I have just been cleaning and trying to forget the fact that something is wrong with my car and I have to try and drive it to the shop on Monday and hope it is a quick easy and inexpensive repair, not holding my breathe on that though, and see if I get it back before Thursday if not I will be rescheduling my small procedure!


I truly hope that both the car prob and your procedure go really well and cost you nothing! Hugs to you sweetheart!! xxxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

London Girl said:


> Had a busy day today, we had some guys in to check out whether our dodgy windows could be repaired or would have to be replaced. It was one nil, one repaired and one to be replaced, don't know the cost yet! :sm06: Then a guy came to collect the tiles I sold on Ebay, glad to have them out of my sewing room!!
> 
> This afternoon, I went into see Jill with my traveling sewing machine to shorten some new net curtains she had bought. That all went well so we opened some wine and booked a holiday to the Isle of Wight in October, it happens every time we have a drink!! Going to see how the dinner is doing now, lots of love to you all!! xxxxxx


Where abouts in the IOW, have had lots of holidays there. xxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Where abouts in the IOW, have had lots of holidays there. xxxx


Based in Shanklin, I think, it's only a four day coach trip!! xxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

London Girl said:


> Based in Shanklin, I think, it's only a four day coach trip!! xxxx


Hope you like steep hills. xxxx :sm15: :sm15:


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Evening girls. I'm still having lots of probes with my laptop emails. So I'm going to just use my iPod for mail. I didn't see yours June until a few days later. I shall try and pull my socks up. Some days I can't be bothered and don't care as much as I should. I know from the moment I wake up what kind of day it is.

I've got my osteo Perosis bothering me today and my knees are painful. Well, that's enough of that moaning. It's nice to talk with you all again. 

I think I'm on 286 so I can catch up a bit.

Barny...I hope his wife loves your house and then you'll be in a rush to sell it.

Rebecca...hope you are feeling better. 

I shall catch up now.

Obtw marg and John are going away on Monday til Friday. They are going on a shearings bus to the Cotswolds .so won't be having tea. I prefer a train to a bus....


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Or my town's "Float your Fanny down the Ganny" festival, which just wouldn't be said outloud in England.
> 
> :sm01:


Trouble is in this modern day life many fannys do get floated about un UK. . Just saying :sm12:


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

grandma susan said:


> Trouble is in this modern day life many fannys do get floated about un UK. . Just saying :sm12:


Would have thought it was too cold for that. xx :sm15: :sm15: :sm12:


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> I'm not going to live this one down am I :sm09: :sm09:


Well poor June hasn't lived her cowl down yet has she. There's still plenty gas in that yet...xx


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> Dh sprouted an extra head and arms, I can't believe he is going to be 5 next Sunday!!


Michaels never changed has he. He's gorgeous


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

linkan said:


> It is down right nasty outside. . frozen rain and now snow on top of it.
> 
> But i have gotten alot done on my knitting
> It's a cabled headband for Jen


Looks lovely...how r you keeping lately? Well, I hope.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> My book cover


Ooooo pretty


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

Xiang said:


> So sorry for your loss, but now she can rest in peace! xoxoxo


So sorry. I just saw this post.


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:43 am EST and -3'C (27'F). I have a loaner car. The garage broke something while they were replacing my timing belt. (Every time that they have replaced a belt on this car, something else has broke.)
> The temperature is going up, but mid-afternoon we will get a little ice as the temperature goes above freezing. Not sure I like that with an unfamiliar car.
> I did a little more on the hat.


Ooo pretty pattern. I've put my baby coat down because my wrist is aching I think because I lifted heavy books looking for the missing one.
Friends want to see the movie The Post but weather is bad and my knee and wrist hurt so I'm staying in. Also trying to avoid flu. Once it starts to get dark outside I start to wish I'd done something all day but best to stay in..Son has store something that gives him a big discount but expires Monday so we may venture there tomorrow big and tall store items are very costly. Look foreward to seeing your hat when completed.


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> The Mennonites seem to be the least extreme of the Amish people. They dress "old-fashioned" and drive horse and buggies and bicycles, but they do use tractors in the fields, and drive a car when they are going long distance. The county where they are most concentrated insisted that their barns have electric lights not oil lamps (for safety reasons) so they complied, but most have solar panels or small wind turbines to supply that electricity. Some even have horse generators. They are not isolationists, but they do things there own way.


I went on a tour and saw their property. They do simplify but have close community and friendships. They are said to be quite rich. I loved the quilts they exhibited and sold. I bought a pillow with raised sunburst I do think it's a male dominated group with women subordinate. I may be wrong. Also I wouldn't like to not have washers and irons and such for all the work women do


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> The hat is coming along nicely! Sorry to hear about your car issues and I have to agree about having a loaner with your bad weather. I wouldn't be too happy about that either. Be safe! xxxooo


When I had a loaner it poured rain and I tried to use windshield wipers and put on the water spray which I couldn't turn off. Had to pull off the road to figure it out. Might know it would rain just then


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

linkan said:


> Dd2 just let me know she got the new job she was trying for. She is theNew marketing director at a nursing home. It means a big raise and not too hard physically. She's had alot of back issues since she had sweet pea.


Wonderful news..I feel happy for her.


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

linkan said:


> Today is dd1s birthday. 26yrs old today.


Happy Birthday ????


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Maybe that one is for next Christmas?!! :sm23: Gotta love our Post Offices!! xxxx


I didn't get my friend's Thanksgiving card but found it under a tray in the kitchen a few days ago no idea how it happened unless I took in the mail and set the tray on it. My friend didn't yet get the Christmas card I sent. Must have disappeared.


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Keep your pecker up?!! xxxx https://www.phrases.org.uk/meanings/217400.html


Naturally! Pun intended.


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Had a lovely day today, Took an old friend who is 88 to the hospital for a blood test this morning, found out it was her birthday yesterday, nothing from her family, so after her test, I took her to the hospital café and bought her a coffee and a sticky bun and we had a nice chat.
> 
> Then I met up with another friend and we had intended to go to Bluewater, our big mall, but it was such a lovely day that instead, we walked round a country park. It was a bit muddy in places but managed to get round without getting too filthy!! Lots of love to you all!! xxxxxx


So nice you remembered her birthday tho late..your day sounded serene.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

London Girl said:


> I truly hope that both the car prob and your procedure go really well and cost you nothing! Hugs to you sweetheart!! xxxxx


Me, too, Lisa! xxxooo


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> Glad you're feeling better. Definitely continue to get as much rest as you can. Sending more healing hugs to you. xxxooo


I agree with Pam completely! xoxoxo


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

I finished DH's scarf and I think he actually likes it!


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> I finished DH's scarf and I think he actually likes it!


And why shouldn't he, the pattern is just right for a man! xoxoxo


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> They are used to block items the long ones have 8 prongs and the small one has 4 I haven't used them yet but that cow would have looked better if I had these to hold the shape instead of the plastic pins I used!


Do you stick the prongs in a board like pins or put the whole device inside say a sock? I learn something new here constantly


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

Every time I turn on tv something has gone amisss. I'd wanted some amusement but the man said streets in the next city and all of my town were to boil water due to a main break to be fixed soon. My friend phoned to tell me just as I was rewinding to hear if I'd gotten it right. Then I called my friend but forgot she has well water. My main concern is that my kitties sit by the bowls waiting for cool water added to their bowls and will be concerned when I don't do it. I thought to get clean snow from back yard but friend heard that's not pure. I had water in a jug to water plants so I put it in while Mooch waited and kept some for Suzi. I hope it wasn't there long cause I don't recall when I filled the jug. Don't think it was too long ago. Is there ever a dull moment. If it's fixed I'm not sure how much to run out of the faucets so no bad water will come and it's colder than a seal's tush tonight. What happens if people don't turn on their TVs? I'm unhappy because I've had wrist in ace bandage and wasted a good stay-in-and-knit day. This pattern has a column of cables from pocket to shoulder both sides. I want to finish them soooo much.


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> I don't think she would either :sm09: :sm09: I meant cowl!


Gave me a smile just when I needed it. I had made a giood guess when I read. When I text my friend I have to put say (cow=cowl) in the next bubble and she has to correct too Your near miss was cute.


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Morning all from a cloudy Wales. Viewers this afternoon so need to get the hoover out again, everything else looks OK so will leave it as it is. DH has picked up a cold from somewhere and the selfish B won't go off to the spare bedroom (rule of the house, if you are contagious you go in the spare room to keep your germs to yourself) so looking forward to that pleasure soon although trying hard to avoid it. Not heard back yet from our interested party probably letting us stew although he is the one in rented accommodation and needs to move quickly. Off to get the hoover out, back soon. xx


Tell hub if you get sick he will have to do allll the chores. That might motivate him to not share his germs


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:19 am EST and 5'C (41'F) Yes, that IS the correct temperature. It's spitting at the moment with showers forecast all day. It's SPRING, for one day.
> I took the loaner back, gave them $1000 CAD and I got my car back. It does sound better, if a little louder, but someone spilled oil on the back of the engine and it smells like burning oil. I'll be keeping an eye on that.
> And I did a little more knitting on the hat. The motif looks a little like lollipops on sticks.


Coming along fine. I like the blue dots and the lollipops.


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Mum will be cat-sitting at my sister's house later this month. I'm going to take lthe opportunity to organize my stash while she isn't here to complain about yarn spread out. I have projects that I want to do, I know I've purchased the yarn for them, but I can't find them in this house.
> I seriously misjudge how long it takes to knit a project. I want to make some sweaters, but that is a huge commitment of time. If I make a sweater in pieces, completion of each piece feels like I've accomplished something, but I HATE seaming. (And I do a lousy job, even after taking classes)
> 
> :sm17: :sm13:


Same here and I slip stitched the first stitch on the back thinking it would lie flat...no reason the back of a sweater should...and I didn't slip the first stitch on the left front nor will on the right so how I will seam it is the question. I didn't want to take the back apart to do over and I couldn't manage the slip on the front which has pockets and cables and I first thought left front was the piece facing me as I knitted then I read it has button placement so knew it was the left as worn so had to remove and start over....it's been rough going.l


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> I hope your viewing goes well and you hear back soon from one of the viewers. Hopefully, with good news.


The sellers of my house said they would sell to the first persons who would pay the amount they were asking and that sure moved me to buy fast..might work for you.


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Is your pie-maker like this one?
> The picture is a Breville. I have one somewhat like it, but mine has interchangeable plates (and is a no-name brand). I spray "Pam" non-stick spray on the grill before I put the pastry in. Especially the top. I don't know why, but the top on mine sticks more than the bottom.


Oh...I want one.


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Or my town's "Float your Fanny down the Ganny" festival, which just wouldn't be said outloud in England.
> 
> :sm01:


How so????


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good afternoon from a grey and damp Surrey. I slept until 11 am, but now having had several coffees I seem to be awake.
> 
> WI was fun last night, we had a talk by a probation officer, definitely a job I would not like to do, with some rather unsavoury tales. But my friends and I sat and knitted and crochets and behaved like naughty school girls. And --------- drum roll please -------- I won the raffle a gift voucher for our local garden centre.
> 
> ...


So glad you won the raffle...you will put it to good use. Your book cover was lovely.


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

London Girl said:


> That does sound complicated but I have absolute faith that you can do it Polly and I hope you can post a picture when it's done. I would love to see more of your lovely work!!


I have no idea how to post pictures. I love seeing yours and would show mine if I knew how.


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Yes it is needlefeltrd x


You have so many talents, music and all. The cover is just grand.


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> I had a wonderful experience today. I attended the ceremony for two World War Two Normandy veterans to get their Legion D'Honneur (Chevalier Grade). One was amazing. I don't know how he survived. He flew 42 missions as a navigator on Sterling bombers. He flew out ammunition etc to France during and after the landings, keeping the soldiers supplied with all they needed. Later he flew on bombing raids over Berlin. That would have been no joke in a Sterling, as they flight at almost half the height of the larger bombers, so you got flack from below and bombs from above! Later he bombed the V1 bomber factories, keeping Hitler concentrating on anything but Normandy plus keeping us safer in London. The ceremony was very moving, with the Lord Lieutenant and the local French Official. I have never heard such a strong French accent. I think he learned from a book. His vocabulary was brilliant. There were a lot of family members from all over the world, plus the Station Commander from RAF Lakenheath where Roy learned to fly and navigate.
> 
> I got a cuddle from the Lord Lieutenant, who introduced me to her new clerk as an absolutely amazing lady. I've gone up three hat sizes!


Hawaii got a false alarm announcement they were being attacked. Can you believe it! Someone hit the wrong button.


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> I finished DH's scarf and I think he actually likes it!


It is good looking and warm I bet. Lucky him that you have the talent to make it.


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

Apology for so many posts as I caught up.


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

jollypolly said:


> Do you stick the prongs in a board like pins or put the whole device inside say a sock? I learn something new here constantly


Yes they are used instead of pins and blocking board!


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

Xiang said:


> And why shouldn't he, the pattern is just right for a man! xoxoxo


I just did seed stitch and 3 garter stitch border till it was as long as he wanted it!


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> I just did seed stitch and 3 garter stitch border till it was as long as he wanted it!


Not to mention he usually is hot so the request for a scarf shocked me!


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

binkbrice said:


> I finished DH's scarf and I think he actually likes it!


And so he should, it's lovely. xx


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

Morning all from a fairly bright Wales, DH thinks we will accept the offer on the house begrudgingly so from now on it will be all systems go. Need some trips over to Lincoln and Norfolk soon to start looking but with appointments and DH's eve surgery having trouble fitting them in. Also need a serious de-clutter in the house so think I will get very strict with myself and start up in my den. There's so much I know I won't use again like all my cross-stitch stuff, my eyes aren't up to it anymore, so will start there. I also have boxes of shells which I am unlikely to use and goodness knows what else, so I shall start up there this morning. I might be gone a little while :sm09: but will be back later. Hope you all have a more peaceful Sunday than it looks like I'm going to have. xx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> I finished DH's scarf and I think he actually likes it!


That looks nice and cosy. xx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Morning all from a fairly bright Wales, DH thinks we will accept the offer on the house begrudgingly so from now on it will be all systems go. Need some trips over to Lincoln and Norfolk soon to start looking but with appointments and DH's eve surgery having trouble fitting them in. Also need a serious de-clutter in the house so think I will get very strict with myself and start up in my den. There's so much I know I won't use again like all my cross-stitch stuff, my eyes aren't up to it anymore, so will start there. I also have boxes of shells which I am unlikely to use and goodness knows what else, so I shall start up there this morning. I might be gone a little while :sm09: but will be back later. Hope you all have a more peaceful Sunday than it looks like I'm going to have. xx


So glad he has decided to accept the offer, a bird in the hand and all that. I found it very theraputic decluttering and you have a great reason to get on with it now. You have chosen a lovely part of the country to move to and it will be so much easier for you to travel around from there. Sending you lots of decluttering vibes. xxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Hope you like steep hills. xxxx :sm15: :sm15:


Love 'em, lived in Cornwall, didn't I?!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: xxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Evening girls. I'm still having lots of probes with my laptop emails. So I'm going to just use my iPod for mail. I didn't see yours June until a few days later. I shall try and pull my socks up. Some days I can't be bothered and don't care as much as I should. I know from the moment I wake up what kind of day it is.
> 
> I've got my osteo Perosis bothering me today and my knees are painful. Well, that's enough of that moaning. It's nice to talk with you all again.
> 
> ...


So sorry you are in pain love, take it easy. That is quite a hike on a coach, from where you are to the Cotswolds, I would rather do it by train too!! xxxxx


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Are you going back to work? I hope you don't have to, you need to give the ABs a good chance of sorting you out!! xxxx


Unfortunately yes back to work. I cannot afford to miss any more time, already trying to work out where the lost money will come from or where we can cut back! And I would rather be at work than being at home worrying. At least this way I can hit the sack when I get home if necessary :sm02:


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> I just did seed stitch and 3 garter stitch border till it was as long as he wanted it!


And that must have been how he wanted it to be, not to intricate, simply a nice pattern. xoxoxo


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

jollypolly said:


> Ooo pretty pattern. I've put my baby coat down because my wrist is aching I think because I lifted heavy books looking for the missing one.
> Friends want to see the movie The Post but weather is bad and my knee and wrist hurt so I'm staying in. Also trying to avoid flu. Once it starts to get dark outside I start to wish I'd done something all day but best to stay in..Son has store something that gives him a big discount but expires Monday so we may venture there tomorrow big and tall store items are very costly. Look foreward to seeing your hat when completed.


Hi Polly! i hope to see that film next week, I'll watch anything with Tom Hanks in it!! Hope you feel free of this flu thing very soon!! xxxx


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> Weeks?!! Long, slow recovery. :sm03: xxxooo


Yes couldn't believe it when they said weeks!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

jollypolly said:


> I went on a tour and saw their property. They do simplify but have close community and friendships. They are said to be quite rich. I loved the quilts they exhibited and sold. I bought a pillow with raised sunburst I do think it's a male dominated group with women subordinate. I may be wrong. Also I wouldn't like to not have washers and irons and such for all the work women do


The men probably think it keeps the women out of mischief, having to do so much manual housework!! Mind you, that probably leaves them too tired to get into mischief with their husband too!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: xxxx


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Evening girls. I'm still having lots of probes with my laptop emails. So I'm going to just use my iPod for mail. I didn't see yours June until a few days later. I shall try and pull my socks up. Some days I can't be bothered and don't care as much as I should. I know from the moment I wake up what kind of day it is.
> 
> I've got my osteo Perosis bothering me today and my knees are painful. Well, that's enough of that moaning. It's nice to talk with you all again.
> 
> ...


Sorry you are not feeling too good Susan. Get better soon xxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> I finished DH's scarf and I think he actually likes it!


And why wouldn't he? It's lovely and softly masculine. Sounds like you all need scarves over there at the moment, it will serve him well!! xxxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

jollypolly said:


> Every time I turn on tv something has gone amisss. I'd wanted some amusement but the man said streets in the next city and all of my town were to boil water due to a main break to be fixed soon. My friend phoned to tell me just as I was rewinding to hear if I'd gotten it right. Then I called my friend but forgot she has well water. My main concern is that my kitties sit by the bowls waiting for cool water added to their bowls and will be concerned when I don't do it. I thought to get clean snow from back yard but friend heard that's not pure. I had water in a jug to water plants so I put it in while Mooch waited and kept some for Suzi. I hope it wasn't there long cause I don't recall when I filled the jug. Don't think it was too long ago. Is there ever a dull moment. If it's fixed I'm not sure how much to run out of the faucets so no bad water will come and it's colder than a seal's tush tonight. What happens if people don't turn on their TVs? I'm unhappy because I've had wrist in ace bandage and wasted a good stay-in-and-knit day. This pattern has a column of cables from pocket to shoulder both sides. I want to finish them soooo much.


Hope they have sorted out your water by the time you read this dear. Also hope your wrist lets you finish the cable coat soon! xxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

jollypolly said:


> Same here and I slip stitched the first stitch on the back thinking it would lie flat...no reason the back of a sweater should...and I didn't slip the first stitch on the left front nor will on the right so how I will seam it is the question. I didn't want to take the back apart to do over and I couldn't manage the slip on the front which has pockets and cables and I first thought left front was the piece facing me as I knitted then I read it has button placement so knew it was the left as worn so had to remove and start over....it's been rough going.l


But think how pleased and proud you will be when it's done!! Did you say it was for a child? Anyone in particular? xxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

jollypolly said:


> How so????


Over in the UK fanny means lady parts!!! :sm23: x


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

jollypolly said:


> I have no idea how to post pictures. I love seeing yours and would show mine if I knew how.


I understand but it really is quite easy. Just click on 'choose file' under where you type a post, click on the picture you want to post, click on 'add attachment' (next to 'choose file'} hit 'send' and away you go!! Go on, give it a go, we're very patient on here while you learn!!! xxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

London Girl said:


> Love 'em, lived in Cornwall, didn't I?!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: xxxx


True, forgot that. xxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

jollypolly said:


> Hawaii got a false alarm announcement they were being attacked. Can you believe it! Someone hit the wrong button.


They won't be looking forward to going into work tomorrow will they?! That was terrible, the poor people must have been absolutely panic-stricken!! :sm14:


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Morning all from a fairly bright Wales, DH thinks we will accept the offer on the house begrudgingly so from now on it will be all systems go. Need some trips over to Lincoln and Norfolk soon to start looking but with appointments and DH's eve surgery having trouble fitting them in. Also need a serious de-clutter in the house so think I will get very strict with myself and start up in my den. There's so much I know I won't use again like all my cross-stitch stuff, my eyes aren't up to it anymore, so will start there. I also have boxes of shells which I am unlikely to use and goodness knows what else, so I shall start up there this morning. I might be gone a little while :sm09: but will be back later. Hope you all have a more peaceful Sunday than it looks like I'm going to have. xx


Congratulations, or is it too early yet? Anyway this will be a great chance to sort out what you really want out of what you have! I hope you find a house, that you love, for the right price, and in the right place! xoxoxo


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

jollypolly said:


> Apology for so many posts as I caught up.


No need, love reading your posts! x


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

lifeline said:


> Unfortunately yes back to work. I cannot afford to miss any more time, already trying to work out where the lost money will come from or where we can cut back! And I would rather be at work than being at home worrying. At least this way I can hit the sack when I get home if necessary :sm02:


Just don't overdo it then, be very careful. xx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> Yes they are used instead of pins and blocking board!


Do you not stab them into a blocking board Lisa?xx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Morning all from a fairly bright Wales, DH thinks we will accept the offer on the house begrudgingly so from now on it will be all systems go. Need some trips over to Lincoln and Norfolk soon to start looking but with appointments and DH's eve surgery having trouble fitting them in. Also need a serious de-clutter in the house so think I will get very strict with myself and start up in my den. There's so much I know I won't use again like all my cross-stitch stuff, my eyes aren't up to it anymore, so will start there. I also have boxes of shells which I am unlikely to use and goodness knows what else, so I shall start up there this morning. I might be gone a little while :sm09: but will be back later. Hope you all have a more peaceful Sunday than it looks like I'm going to have. xx


Oh bless you, wish I could come and help you, you could throw me what you are ditching and I could be putting it on Ebay!!! So excited for you!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

lifeline said:


> Unfortunately yes back to work. I cannot afford to miss any more time, already trying to work out where the lost money will come from or where we can cut back! And I would rather be at work than being at home worrying. At least this way I can hit the sack when I get home if necessary :sm02:


So sorry you are pressured by circumstances to carry on working dear. All I can say is rest when you can and know when you've reached your limit, you'll survive, you're a strong lady!! xxxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> True, forgot that. xxxx


Get on with your decluttering!!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: xxxx


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> I finished DH's scarf and I think he actually likes it!


As well he should like it. It is a great looking manly scarf.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Xiang said:


> Congratulations, or is it too early yet? Anyway this will be a great chance to sort out what you really want out of what you have! I hope you find a house, that you love, for the right price, and in the right place! xoxoxo


Hear hear!! xxxx


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

Thanks for posting. I enjoy hearing from you. We buy bottles of drinking water. Maybe you will want to get a few of those bottles until you get the all clear to use your water. Those bottles came in handy for drinking and cooking when our well broke the other week.


jollypolly said:


> Apology for so many posts as I caught up.


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Morning all from a fairly bright Wales, DH thinks we will accept the offer on the house begrudgingly so from now on it will be all systems go. Need some trips over to Lincoln and Norfolk soon to start looking but with appointments and DH's eve surgery having trouble fitting them in. Also need a serious de-clutter in the house so think I will get very strict with myself and start up in my den. There's so much I know I won't use again like all my cross-stitch stuff, my eyes aren't up to it anymore, so will start there. I also have boxes of shells which I am unlikely to use and goodness knows what else, so I shall start up there this morning. I might be gone a little while :sm09: but will be back later. Hope you all have a more peaceful Sunday than it looks like I'm going to have. xx


Oh my gosh did I get a shock reading your post. I thought it was Saturday. I need another cuppa. 
One hurdle is over with on your journey to a new home. Sounds like you have a good plan to start de-cluttering right now.


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

London Girl said:


> I understand but it really is quite easy. Just click on 'choose file' under where you type a post, click on the picture you want to post, click on 'add attachment' (next to 'choose file'} hit 'send' and away you go!! Go on, give it a go, we're very patient on here while you learn!!! xxxx


So right June, it is easy. Of course we need to have pictures saved to our computers for this to work.


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

London Girl said:


> Get on with your decluttering!!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: xxxx


Yes Miss. xxxx :sm23:


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

jinx said:


> Oh my gosh did I get a shock reading your post. I thought it was Saturday. I need another cuppa.
> One hurdle is over with on your journey to a new home. Sounds like you have a good plan to start de-cluttering right now.


Have to start now as the buyer wants to move as quickly as possible so will have to use some delaying tactics so we can get organised. xx


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> You are an amazing lady!


Thank you. We all are. What we will be remembered for is as mothers and grandmothers.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> And what an amazing day! :sm02: xxxooo


That's more to the point. There were people there who were more amazing than I.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

London Girl said:


> What a hero, there can't be too many of them left now. Have been reading Ellie Dean books, very well researched novels of WWII in the South of England. Amazing that anyone survived the deprivation and constant bombardment, nevermind the flying boys and the Atlantic convoys and the guys on the ground!! I knew it was no picnic but really had no idea how unbelievably dreadful it really was!!
> 
> Glad you got recognition from the LL, you deserve it!! xxxx


I liked the cuddle best.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

London Girl said:


> That would be Sir King, wouldn't it?!! I'm sure he deserves it!!! xxx


They all do, but he more than most I've met. He was also lovely with it.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Had a busy day today, we had some guys in to check out whether our dodgy windows could be repaired or would have to be replaced. It was one nil, one repaired and one to be replaced, don't know the cost yet! :sm06: Then a guy came to collect the tiles I sold on Ebay, glad to have them out of my sewing room!!
> 
> This afternoon, I went into see Jill with my traveling sewing machine to shorten some new net curtains she had bought. That all went well so we opened some wine and booked a holiday to the Isle of Wight in October, it happens every time we have a drink!! Going to see how the dinner is doing now, lots of love to you all!! xxxxxx


Irrepressible pair!


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Where abouts in the IOW, have had lots of holidays there. xxxx


A very relaxing place wherever they go.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Based in Shanklin, I think, it's only a four day coach trip!! xxxx


Time to go all over. With a coach that knows where it's going.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Evening girls. I'm still having lots of probes with my laptop emails. So I'm going to just use my iPod for mail. I didn't see yours June until a few days later. I shall try and pull my socks up. Some days I can't be bothered and don't care as much as I should. I know from the moment I wake up what kind of day it is.
> 
> I've got my osteo Perosis bothering me today and my knees are painful. Well, that's enough of that moaning. It's nice to talk with you all again.
> 
> ...


It's only natural that you should have off days. We here whenever you can face us. Some days I just want to read the comments and not bother to answer, but it passes. 
I prefer train journeys: More leg room. However, coaches can go almost anywhere.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

jollypolly said:


> Hawaii got a false alarm announcement they were being attacked. Can you believe it! Someone hit the wrong button.


I heard that on the news today. Incredible, and even worse that it took so long to let them know it was a false alarm.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

jollypolly said:


> Apology for so many posts as I caught up.


Why are you apologising? Should I? I'm doing a lot of talking today! Just think. If we were together in person, we would never shut up!!


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Do you not stab them into a blocking board Lisa?xx


Ideal with lace.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

It's a lovely sunny day here, but I must get some work done. I've been very lazy lately.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

jinx said:


> So right June, it is easy. Of course we need to have pictures saved to our computers for this to work.


Yes, that's the biggest pain for me, have to transfer from my phone to the computer, then downsize them or they take forever to load onto KP!! xxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Have to start now as the buyer wants to move as quickly as possible so will have to use some delaying tactics so we can get organised. xx


So it's all done and definite then?!!! Wow, once you start, you can't half move girl!! Really happy for you and I know you will find somewhere that is perfect for you so you can get to our meet ups more easily!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> It's a lovely sunny day here, but I must get some work done. I've been very lazy lately.


Chilly and grey here today - again!! xxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

SaxonLady said:


> Thank you. We all are. What we will be remembered for is as mothers and grandmothers.


Oh dear, I will be forgotten then. xx :sm23: :sm23: :sm16:


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

SaxonLady said:


> Why are you apologising? Should I? I'm doing a lot of talking today! Just think. If we were together in person, we would never shut up!!


We don't. xx :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

London Girl said:


> So it's all done and definite then?!!! Wow, once you start, you can't half move girl!! Really happy for you and I know you will find somewhere that is perfect for you so you can get to our meet ups more easily!! xxxx


Well not quite, DH has to go in tomorrow and say yes but the buyer doesn't want a survey done, which takes a while sometimes, obviously he doesn't need a mortgage and is in rented accommodation so wants to move as quick as possible. xxxx


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> I finished DH's scarf and I think he actually likes it!


It looks great! :sm24: xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Morning all from a fairly bright Wales, DH thinks we will accept the offer on the house begrudgingly so from now on it will be all systems go. Need some trips over to Lincoln and Norfolk soon to start looking but with appointments and DH's eve surgery having trouble fitting them in. Also need a serious de-clutter in the house so think I will get very strict with myself and start up in my den. There's so much I know I won't use again like all my cross-stitch stuff, my eyes aren't up to it anymore, so will start there. I also have boxes of shells which I am unlikely to use and goodness knows what else, so I shall start up there this morning. I might be gone a little while :sm09: but will be back later. Hope you all have a more peaceful Sunday than it looks like I'm going to have. xx


That is wonderful news!!! So happy for you! xxxooo


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Oh dear, I will be forgotten then. xx :sm23: :sm23: :sm16:


I was going to add.....and good friends!!! xxxx :sm23:


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Yes, that's the biggest pain for me, have to transfer from my phone to the computer, then downsize them or they take forever to load onto KP!! xxx


Have you tried posted them direct from your phone? That's what I do. xx


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Just don't overdo it then, be very careful. xx


Ditto from me, Rebecca! We want you to get completely better soon and hopefully not too worn out from going to work. xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Do you not stab them into a blocking board Lisa?xx


Yes, that's what I do with them. xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

jinx said:


> Oh my gosh did I get a shock reading your post. I thought it was Saturday. I need another cuppa.
> One hurdle is over with on your journey to a new home. Sounds like you have a good plan to start de-cluttering right now.


I did a bit of decluttering last year, but sort of fizzled out waiting to get all the Sound Transit stuff sorted out -- still no word from them, very frustrating. I'm going to work on getting some more decluttering done. I think I'll set myself a goal to pack a box every day and as I go through that process will find more things to get rid of. I can hope. :sm02: xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Good morning. It's another dry morning here, so will be heading out in a bit for my walk. Got one in yesterday. So great when it's not raining when I want to be out walking. I hope you all are having a great day/afternoon/evening. Love you all lots! :sm02: xxxooo


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> I did a bit of decluttering last year, but sort of fizzled out waiting to get all the Sound Transit stuff sorted out -- still no word from them, very frustrating. I'm going to work on getting some more decluttering done. I think I'll set myself a goal to pack a box every day and as I go through that process will find more things to get rid of. I can hope. :sm02: xxxooo


I have the feeling you will hear from Sound Transit and they will expect you to move and move quickly. It often seems they drag their heels and all of sudden everyone should jump through hoops to accommodate their schedules. 
Good luck with your decluttering. I cleaned out a closet and had almost two completely empty shelves. That was 2 months ago. Amazingly the shelves are full and crowded again. How does that happen? Elves?


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

London Girl said:


> I was going to add.....and good friends!!! xxxx :sm23:


Aw, thanks. xxxx ????


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

Miss Pam said:


> I did a bit of decluttering last year, but sort of fizzled out waiting to get all the Sound Transit stuff sorted out -- still no word from them, very frustrating. I'm going to work on getting some more decluttering done. I think I'll set myself a goal to pack a box every day and as I go through that process will find more things to get rid of. I can hope. :sm02: xxxooo


I never in a million years though we would be on the move (hopefully) before you, they are certainly not rushing to build whatever they are going to build there or is it a road, I can't remember. xx


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

jinx said:


> I have the feeling you will hear from Sound Transit and they will expect you to move and move quickly. It often seems they drag their heels and all of sudden everyone should jump through hoops to accommodate their schedules.
> Good luck with your decluttering. I cleaned out a closet and had almost two completely empty shelves. That was 2 months ago. Amazingly the shelves are full and crowded again. How does that happen? Elves?


It is amazing how that happens! :sm16: xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> I never in a million years though we would be on the move (hopefully) before you, they are certainly not rushing to build whatever they are going to build there or is it a road, I can't remember. xx


It's a light rail track and a stop and station and a 500 car parking structure. Supposed to be finished and operating in 2024, so obviously not too much of a crunch for them, although they do want us out of here -- they just don't want to pay us what they should. A pain in the you know what for us! xxxooo


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Have you tried posted them direct from your phone? That's what I do. xx


Yes, I have tried but they never appear on the forum, in spite of looking as if they are going to!!!xx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> I did a bit of decluttering last year, but sort of fizzled out waiting to get all the Sound Transit stuff sorted out -- still no word from them, very frustrating. I'm going to work on getting some more decluttering done. I think I'll set myself a goal to pack a box every day and as I go through that process will find more things to get rid of. I can hope. :sm02: xxxooo


It must be such a drag, trying to clear out stuff when you still don't know what is happening when, I so admire your calm demeanor and truly hope you are put out of your misery soon!! Any news on the sale of the other house? xxxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Well, I have had a very lazy afternoon! I am knitting myself a Bamboozle sweater https://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/bamboozle-tunic-with-lace-panel and lost a couple of stitches while TV knitting last night so I have put it all right again now while watching a two hour documentary about The Hollies pop group, really interesting and lots of my favourite music!

Hope everyone is pain free and happy!! xxxxx


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Well, I have had a very lazy afternoon! I am knitting myself a Bamboozle sweater https://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/bamboozle-tunic-with-lace-panel and lost a couple of stitches while TV knitting last night so I have put it all right again now while watching a two hour documentary about The Hollies pop group, really interesting and lots of my favourite music!
> 
> Hope everyone is pain free and happy!! xxxxx


That is a very nice pattern. What color?
You should have been here I could have used some help. Mr. Wonderful needed a hospital bed last year. That bed has been in the bedroom along side a queen sized bed all this time. There just wasn't enough room. Last night my grandson pick up the bed. Today I am moving furniture, roombaing (hoovering) dusting ceiling and light fixtures, cleaning dresser drawers etc. I am hot and tired. Did not want to quit before I was finished, but I needed a break. I know I will finish because everything is on the bed and I cannot use the bed until I clear it.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

jinx said:


> That is a very nice pattern. What color?
> You should have been here I could have used some help. Mr. Wonderful needed a hospital bed last year. That bed has been in the bedroom along side a queen sized bed all this time. There just wasn't enough room. Last night my grandson pick up the bed. Today I am moving furniture, roombaing (hoovering) dusting ceiling and light fixtures, cleaning dresser drawers etc. I am hot and tired. Did not want to quit before I was finished, but I needed a break. I know I will finish because everything is on the bed and I cannot use the bed until I clear it.


Oh dear, I would have helped willingly - if my arms had been long enough to reach Wisconsin - as long as I could get back before dark! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: Glad you got rid of the bed, hope it's not needed again but you won't know what to do with all that space!!

I am knitting the sweater in white Wendy Milano Crepe DK, it's quite shiny and is working up nicely! xx


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Oh dear, I would have helped willingly - if my arms had been long enough to reach Wisconsin - as long as I could get back before dark! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: Glad you got rid of the bed, hope it's not needed again but you won't know what to do with all that space!!
> 
> I am knitting the sweater in white Wendy Milano Crepe DK, it's quite shiny and is working up nicely! xx


I have already added bedside tables and lamps. I am sure it will be filled quickly.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

jinx said:


> I have already added bedside tables and lamps. I am sure it will be filled quickly.


Hmmm, just like your closet!!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: xxx


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Morning all from a fairly bright Wales, DH thinks we will accept the offer on the house begrudgingly so from now on it will be all systems go. Need some trips over to Lincoln and Norfolk soon to start looking but with appointments and DH's eve surgery having trouble fitting them in. Also need a serious de-clutter in the house so think I will get very strict with myself and start up in my den. There's so much I know I won't use again like all my cross-stitch stuff, my eyes aren't up to it anymore, so will start there. I also have boxes of shells which I am unlikely to use and goodness knows what else, so I shall start up there this morning. I might be gone a little while :sm09: but will be back later. Hope you all have a more peaceful Sunday than it looks like I'm going to have. xx


That is awesome!!!


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

London Girl said:


> And why wouldn't he? It's lovely and softly masculine. Sounds like you all need scarves over there at the moment, it will serve him well!! xxxxx


Yes it is cold here right now and he has already test out how warm it is by going out and starting our vehicles!


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Hmmm, just like your closet!!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: xxx


Exactly like that. My yarn closet has some spare room and I am keeping my promise not to buy more yarn.
Thanks for the offer to help.


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Do you not stab them into a blocking board Lisa?xx


Yes you do I don't know why I added blocking board......although I guess if you blocked it on the floor they would go into the carpet or a bed...but I wouldn't want to make holes in my mattress!


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Yes, that's the biggest pain for me, have to transfer from my phone to the computer, then downsize them or they take forever to load onto KP!! xxx


I just take a picture with my iPad and then upload it!!


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Well, I have had a very lazy afternoon! I am knitting myself a Bamboozle sweater https://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/bamboozle-tunic-with-lace-panel and lost a couple of stitches while TV knitting last night so I have put it all right again now while watching a two hour documentary about The Hollies pop group, really interesting and lots of my favourite music!
> 
> Hope everyone is pain free and happy!! xxxxx


That is very pretty! I want to knit the Granito by Joji Locatelli, I might do it for nephews wife since she is sooo tiny!!

I just bought this pattern and all I can say is........what!!


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

London Girl said:


> Well, I have had a very lazy afternoon! I am knitting myself a Bamboozle sweater https://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/bamboozle-tunic-with-lace-panel and lost a couple of stitches while TV knitting last night so I have put it all right again now while watching a two hour documentary about The Hollies pop group, really interesting and lots of my favourite music!
> 
> Hope everyone is pain free and happy!! xxxxx


Love the look of that pattern, can't wait to see it finished. xxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> Yes you do I don't know why I added blocking board......although I guess if you blocked it on the floor they would go into the carpet or a bed...but I wouldn't want to make holes in my mattress!


Indeed! I did get excited for a moment, thinking that I wouldn't have to keep dragging my mats out from the back of DH's wardrobe if I didn't need to. Hey ho, if it seems to good to be true, it probably is!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> I just take a picture with my iPad and then upload it!!


When I win the lottery, I'll get an iPad!! :sm09: :sm09: :sm09: xxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> That is very pretty! I want to knit the Granito by Joji Locatelli, I might do it for nephews wife since she is sooo tiny!!


That's very nice looking, love the pockets!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Love the look of that pattern, can't wait to see it finished. xxxx


Nor me, expect to see it just as the temps hit 28'C!! Not the fastest knitter in the world! :sm04: :sm04: :sm04: xxxx


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Oh dear, I will be forgotten then. xx :sm23: :sm23: :sm16:


not by us you won't. Nor will any other real friends forget you.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> We don't. xx :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:


we certainly don't.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Hello girls, Its a very windy nighjt. GS2 and DS and DIL seem to have this flu virus that is going round. We were up with Stephen at 4.30am. Then by lunch time he seemed not too bad. GS has asthma so we have to be careful. 

I came home at 1ish and had a cup of tea with marg before she goes away in the morning. Hope she has a great time.


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

London Girl said:


> That's very nice looking, love the pockets!!


I think I want to do it as a fade and I have no intentions of putting in the pockets :sm16: :sm02:


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

grandma susan said:


> Hello girls, Its a very windy nighjt. GS2 and DS and DIL seem to have this flu virus that is going round. We were up with Stephen at 4.30am. Then by lunch time he seemed not too bad. GS has asthma so we have to be careful.
> 
> I came home at 1ish and had a cup of tea with marg before she goes away in the morning. Hope she has a great time.


Hope you got out before the flu virus got you. xx


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Hello girls, Its a very windy nighjt. GS2 and DS and DIL seem to have this flu virus that is going round. We were up with Stephen at 4.30am. Then by lunch time he seemed not too bad. GS has asthma so we have to be careful.
> 
> I came home at 1ish and had a cup of tea with marg before she goes away in the morning. Hope she has a great time.


I hope they feel better soon and that they didn't share their illness with you, my brother in law has been sick for over a week now with it!


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Well not quite, DH has to go in tomorrow and say yes but the buyer doesn't want a survey done, which takes a while sometimes, obviously he doesn't need a mortgage and is in rented accommodation so wants to move as quick as possible. xxxx


Great news :sm24:


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> Yes, that's what I do with them. xxxooo


Do you need a lot of boxes of them for a scarf or shawl? I keep thinking of getting some and just wondering what would be a good quantity


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Hello girls, Its a very windy nighjt. GS2 and DS and DIL seem to have this flu virus that is going round. We were up with Stephen at 4.30am. Then by lunch time he seemed not too bad. GS has asthma so we have to be careful.
> 
> I came home at 1ish and had a cup of tea with marg before she goes away in the morning. Hope she has a great time.


It seems to be a really nasty virus and probably the one that our Chris has. Hope your boys are all ok and get over it quickly. And Chris, if you are reading this, sincerely hope you are also on the mend, we miss you!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> I think I want to do it as a fade and I have no intentions of putting in the pockets :sm16: :sm02:


Sorry, being a bit dim, what's a 'fade'? xxxx


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

London Girl said:


> It must be such a drag, trying to clear out stuff when you still don't know what is happening when, I so admire your calm demeanor and truly hope you are put out of your misery soon!! Any news on the sale of the other house? xxxxx


Thank you. It definitely is a drag! And, no, no news on the other house. Mr Ric is dragging his feet there and sidetracks himself with other projects. I have to think it will all come together when it's meant to. :sm02: xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Well, I have had a very lazy afternoon! I am knitting myself a Bamboozle sweater https://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/bamboozle-tunic-with-lace-panel and lost a couple of stitches while TV knitting last night so I have put it all right again now while watching a two hour documentary about The Hollies pop group, really interesting and lots of my favourite music!
> 
> Hope everyone is pain free and happy!! xxxxx


That's a great looking sweater. Glad you got it put right. Sounds like a fun documentary to watch. :sm24: xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> not by us you won't. Nor will any other real friends forget you.


Exactly right! :sm24: xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Hello girls, Its a very windy nighjt. GS2 and DS and DIL seem to have this flu virus that is going round. We were up with Stephen at 4.30am. Then by lunch time he seemed not too bad. GS has asthma so we have to be careful.
> 
> I came home at 1ish and had a cup of tea with marg before she goes away in the morning. Hope she has a great time.


I hope they all get better soon and I hope you don't get it! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

lifeline said:


> Do you need a lot of boxes of them for a scarf or shawl? I keep thinking of getting some and just wondering what would be a good quantity


I've got two boxes of them and for the most part seem to have enough. Depending on the project, I might use a combination of wires, blocking pins and these blockers. Seems to work out. xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

London Girl said:


> It seems to be a really nasty virus and probably the one that our Chris has. Hope your boys are all ok and get over it quickly. And Chris, if you are reading this, sincerely hope you are also on the mend, we miss you!! xxxx


I hope so, too, Chris. You are definitely missed! Sending you many healing hugs! xxxooo


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Sorry, being a bit dim, what's a 'fade'? xxxx


https://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/so-faded

Like this I bought the little faded pattern to see how she does it and I am going to make the little Great nieces one!


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> I hope so, too, Chris. You are definitely missed! Sending you many healing hugs! xxxooo


I hope she is feeling better soon too!


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> My book cover


That's absolutely gorgeous... I think i missed what book its for.


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Well, I have had a very lazy afternoon! I am knitting myself a Bamboozle sweater https://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/bamboozle-tunic-with-lace-panel and lost a couple of stitches while TV knitting last night so I have put it all right again now while watching a two hour documentary about The Hollies pop group, really interesting and lots of my favourite music!
> 
> Hope everyone is pain free and happy!! xxxxx


That's beautiful! I can't wait to see the finished product.


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> I finished DH's scarf and I think he actually likes it!


That's really nice sis


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

linkan said:


> That's really nice sis


Thank you!


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

linkan said:


> That's absolutely gorgeous... I think i missed what book its for.


It's a cover for may next sketch book xx


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

London Girl said:


> So sorry you are in pain love, take it easy. That is quite a hike on a coach, from where you are to the Cotswolds, I would rather do it by train too!! xxxxx


I'm far behind also. So I hope you are having a good day.


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

Good morning all from a miserable, wet and windy Wales. Back to sorting my den out today as we are definitely saying yes to the buyer. Nearly having second thoughts when I think of everything I have to do. Will probably go off next weekend and have a reccé at some bungalows in Norfolk, maybe Lincoln as well, will see how the time goes. See you later if I can find my way out of the den. xx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a miserable, wet and windy Wales. Back to sorting my den out today as we are definitely saying yes to the buyer. Nearly having second thoughts when I think of everything I have to do. Will probably go off next weekend and have a reccé at some bungalows in Norfolk, maybe Lincoln as well, will see how the time goes. See you later if I can find my way out of the den. xx


Good luck with the sorting. xx


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a miserable, wet and windy Wales. Back to sorting my den out today as we are definitely saying yes to the buyer. Nearly having second thoughts when I think of everything I have to do. Will probably go off next weekend and have a reccé at some bungalows in Norfolk, maybe Lincoln as well, will see how the time goes. See you later if I can find my way out of the den. xx


Morning. Just think of the things you won't have to do including chopping wood. That might make the sorting easier to do.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Good morning from a wet, windy and grey Surrey. Not a day for going out which is a good thing as it is Chaos here this morning. Going to teach Dorset Buttons to the group. Spent last evening sorting out Dorset buttons and found whole box full that I had made. Guess I had better make them into something. Will probably use a few on my next needle felt project.

I had a very excited DD on the phone yesterday say the house next door to her is up for sale and would we like to move there. The house is identical to hers and she is only about 15 minutes away from us. It sounds tempting and I wouldn't mind living next door to her, but I love my house here and it is in the town and everything is in walking distance.

Happy Monday to you all, catch you later. xxx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

jinx said:


> Morning. Just think of the things you won't have to do including chopping wood. That might make the sorting easier to do.


Morning Jinx, love and hugs coming your way xxxx


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Morning Jinx, love and hugs coming your way xxxx


Morning. Returning the love and hugs across the pond to you. I awoke to wonderful news. My grandson that was deployed is back in the U.S. I was really missing him yesterday as it was his birthday. He will be home soon.


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

Wouldn't it be wonderful to move your house closer to your daughter? Then again sometimes being very close is not always the best thing. I enjoy decluttering as I also found some things I had forgotten about. Moving the dresser yesterday I found a pocket token my daughter had given me years ago. I lost it several months ago and was very pleased to have it back in my pocket.


PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a wet, windy and grey Surrey. Not a day for going out which is a good thing as it is Chaos here this morning. Going to teach Dorset Buttons to the group. Spent last evening sorting out Dorset buttons and found whole box full that I had made. Guess I had better make them into something. Will probably use a few on my next needle felt project.
> 
> I had a very excited DD on the phone yesterday say the house next door to her is up for sale and would we like to move there. The house is identical to hers and she is only about 15 minutes away from us. It sounds tempting and I wouldn't mind living next door to her, but I love my house here and it is in the town and everything is in walking distance.
> 
> Happy Monday to you all, catch you later. xxx


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

PurpleFi said:


> Good luck with the sorting. xx


Well the den is just about done, just got to find homes for some finished knitting. When I say done I haven't actually gone through all my boxes of yarn to see if any of it can go, not sure I can be that tough, maybe later. All the patterns are sorted and in boxes and the shelves sorted so could be ready to go up there. xx


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

jinx said:


> Morning. Just think of the things you won't have to do including chopping wood. That might make the sorting easier to do.


Yes we can go mad burning wood now and not worry about having enough, why should the new owner have an easy time. xx :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

jinx said:


> Morning. Returning the love and hugs across the pond to you. I awoke to wonderful news. My grandson that was deployed is back in the U.S. I was really missing him yesterday as it was his birthday. He will be home soon.


I see lots of hugs in your future.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

It's a dreary wet day here today. What a mood changer :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: :sm25:


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

Good morning all, I have missed you all but haven’t felt well enough to do anything. This flu virus is one of the worst things I have ever had. My Dr said I was going to feel horrible & boy was he right. I have had the most painful tongue,it’s feeling better today. MrB has had it too but he escaped the really horrible mouth. I never ate for about 5 days, a good way to loose weight! 
One good thing happened last week, MrB went to hospital for his heart procedure & they couldn’t see anything serious, he has to have some more tests soon, it’s such a relief.
My little GS is at hospital today for tests. He is having gromits fitted in March. Poor thing has so many infections & his hearing is poor, hasn’t stopped his speech, he chatters away.
Well I must get going, I want to get out today, I have not been outside this year! At least I haven’t been spending my money 
I hope you & yours are all well. Lots of hugs to you all. xx


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> Good morning all, I have missed you all but haven't felt well enough to do anything. This flu virus is one of the worst things I have ever had. My Dr said I was going to feel horrible & boy was he right. I have had the most painful tongue,it's feeling better today. MrB has had it too but he escaped the really horrible mouth. I never ate for about 5 days, a good way to loose weight!
> One good thing happened last week, MrB went to hospital for his heart procedure & they couldn't see anything serious, he has to have some more tests soon, it's such a relief.
> My little GS is at hospital today for tests. He is having gromits fitted in March. Poor thing has so many infections & his hearing is poor, hasn't stopped his speech, he chatters away.
> Well I must get going, I want to get out today, I have not been outside this year! At least I haven't been spending my money
> I hope you & yours are all well. Lots of hugs to you all. xx


I hope you made it out. The fresh air will do you good even if it is cold and wet. Warm hugs xxx


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> Good morning all, I have missed you all but haven't felt well enough to do anything. This flu virus is one of the worst things I have ever had. My Dr said I was going to feel horrible & boy was he right. I have had the most painful tongue,it's feeling better today. MrB has had it too but he escaped the really horrible mouth. I never ate for about 5 days, a good way to loose weight!
> One good thing happened last week, MrB went to hospital for his heart procedure & they couldn't see anything serious, he has to have some more tests soon, it's such a relief.
> My little GS is at hospital today for tests. He is having gromits fitted in March. Poor thing has so many infections & his hearing is poor, hasn't stopped his speech, he chatters away.
> Well I must get going, I want to get out today, I have not been outside this year! At least I haven't been spending my money
> I hope you & yours are all well. Lots of hugs to you all. xx


Sorry you have been so ill with the flu and glad you are starting to feel better. Good news about MrB. Enjoy your outing today it is time you went out and greeted 2018.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 7:19 am EST and -13'C (9'F). It has been snowing all weekend. Large fluffy flakes that blow away easily. It's all white around here again. 10 cm (~4") more is coming this afternoon.
It was a good weekend to knit. I now have a sweater on the needles.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> Good morning all, I have missed you all but haven't felt well enough to do anything. This flu virus is one of the worst things I have ever had. My Dr said I was going to feel horrible & boy was he right. I have had the most painful tongue,it's feeling better today. MrB has had it too but he escaped the really horrible mouth. I never ate for about 5 days, a good way to loose weight!
> One good thing happened last week, MrB went to hospital for his heart procedure & they couldn't see anything serious, he has to have some more tests soon, it's such a relief.
> My little GS is at hospital today for tests. He is having gromits fitted in March. Poor thing has so many infections & his hearing is poor, hasn't stopped his speech, he chatters away.
> Well I must get going, I want to get out today, I have not been outside this year! At least I haven't been spending my money
> I hope you & yours are all well. Lots of hugs to you all. xx


I'm glad you're feeling better.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Yes we can go mad burning wood now and not worry about having enough, why should the new owner have an easy time. xx :sm23: :sm23:


Especially when you chopped the wood. Let him chop his own.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Well the den is just about done, just got to find homes for some finished knitting. When I say done I haven't actually gone through all my boxes of yarn to see if any of it can go, not sure I can be that tough, maybe later. All the patterns are sorted and in boxes and the shelves sorted so could be ready to go up there. xx


If everything is boxed, including yarn, then I would consider that room done.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

jinx said:


> Morning. Returning the love and hugs across the pond to you. I awoke to wonderful news. My grandson that was deployed is back in the U.S. I was really missing him yesterday as it was his birthday. He will be home soon.


That is wonderful news.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a wet, windy and grey Surrey. Not a day for going out which is a good thing as it is Chaos here this morning. Going to teach Dorset Buttons to the group. Spent last evening sorting out Dorset buttons and found whole box full that I had made. Guess I had better make them into something. Will probably use a few on my next needle felt project.
> 
> I had a very excited DD on the phone yesterday say the house next door to her is up for sale and would we like to move there. The house is identical to hers and she is only about 15 minutes away from us. It sounds tempting and I wouldn't mind living next door to her, but I love my house here and it is in the town and everything is in walking distance.
> 
> Happy Monday to you all, catch you later. xxx


I love your house too. Your DD has a nice view to the horse farm behind, but your yard is nicer.
15 minutes isn't far at all. And it is nice to walk down the hill to the mall.

Have fun with the Dorset button lesson.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a miserable, wet and windy Wales. Back to sorting my den out today as we are definitely saying yes to the buyer. Nearly having second thoughts when I think of everything I have to do. Will probably go off next weekend and have a reccé at some bungalows in Norfolk, maybe Lincoln as well, will see how the time goes. See you later if I can find my way out of the den. xx


Bungalows, yes. I want a single level house next time.
Good luck with your "reccé". I hope you find a house that is just right for you.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> https://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/so-faded
> 
> Like this I bought the little faded pattern to see how she does it and I am going to make the little Great nieces one!


I started this pattern, and then she came out with a cardigan version that I would use more, so I frogged what I had done, but I haven't started the cardigan yet so the balls are still sitting there mocking me. I need to toss them around soon.
The little ones would go quickly and are a nice way to use up some leftover yarn balls.


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

Oh what a beautiful sight I have outside my door. It is completely dark out and is snowing softly and it is not windy and cold. I was just outside sweeping an inch of snow off the deck and steps. A beautiful, calm, serene, and peaceful start to my day.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> Thank you. It definitely is a drag! And, no, no news on the other house. Mr Ric is dragging his feet there and sidetracks himself with other projects. I have to think it will all come together when it's meant to. :sm02: xxxooo


Probably in the spring. That's a good time for spring cleaning and new beginnings.
Has Mr Ric started on the workshop out back yet?


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Sorry, being a bit dim, what's a 'fade'? xxxx


It's Andrea Mowry's way of transitioning from one colour to another in a sweater. You can't really see it with her samples because she uses speckled yarn. But you can see it with this one.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> Thank you. It definitely is a drag! And, no, no news on the other house. Mr Ric is dragging his feet there and sidetracks himself with other projects. I have to think it will all come together when it's meant to. :sm02: xxxooo


So glad you can be philosophical about it love, I would tearing my hair out!!! Happy birthday to Mr Ric, tell him to get a move on!!! xxxx


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Hello girls, Its a very windy nighjt. GS2 and DS and DIL seem to have this flu virus that is going round. We were up with Stephen at 4.30am. Then by lunch time he seemed not too bad. GS has asthma so we have to be careful.
> 
> I came home at 1ish and had a cup of tea with marg before she goes away in the morning. Hope she has a great time.


I hope you stay well, and hope the rest of the family gets better soon.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> https://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/so-faded
> 
> Like this I bought the little faded pattern to see how she does it and I am going to make the little Great nieces one!


Interesting, is it in the yarn or is it knitted with two different shades?


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

I;'m going to sign off now. I'm going to be late.
Everyone have a great day.
Happy Martin Luther King day to my American friends.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a miserable, wet and windy Wales. Back to sorting my den out today as we are definitely saying yes to the buyer. Nearly having second thoughts when I think of everything I have to do. Will probably go off next weekend and have a reccé at some bungalows in Norfolk, maybe Lincoln as well, will see how the time goes. See you later if I can find my way out of the den. xx


Don't wear yourself out dear, set a time for how long you are going to work and then stop for a rest before you start again. You will need all your energy to go house-hunting!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a wet, windy and grey Surrey. Not a day for going out which is a good thing as it is Chaos here this morning. Going to teach Dorset Buttons to the group. Spent last evening sorting out Dorset buttons and found whole box full that I had made. Guess I had better make them into something. Will probably use a few on my next needle felt project.
> 
> I had a very excited DD on the phone yesterday say the house next door to her is up for sale and would we like to move there. The house is identical to hers and she is only about 15 minutes away from us. It sounds tempting and I wouldn't mind living next door to her, but I love my house here and it is in the town and everything is in walking distance.
> 
> Happy Monday to you all, catch you later. xxx


Hi dear, lovely that your DD wants you next door, not sure that would go down so well with my DD!!! xxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

jinx said:


> Morning. Returning the love and hugs across the pond to you. I awoke to wonderful news. My grandson that was deployed is back in the U.S. I was really missing him yesterday as it was his birthday. He will be home soon.


That is great news, you must be overjoyed! I'm happy for you and your whole family! xxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> Good morning all, I have missed you all but haven't felt well enough to do anything. This flu virus is one of the worst things I have ever had. My Dr said I was going to feel horrible & boy was he right. I have had the most painful tongue,it's feeling better today. MrB has had it too but he escaped the really horrible mouth. I never ate for about 5 days, a good way to loose weight!
> One good thing happened last week, MrB went to hospital for his heart procedure & they couldn't see anything serious, he has to have some more tests soon, it's such a relief.
> My little GS is at hospital today for tests. He is having gromits fitted in March. Poor thing has so many infections & his hearing is poor, hasn't stopped his speech, he chatters away.
> Well I must get going, I want to get out today, I have not been outside this year! At least I haven't been spending my money
> I hope you & yours are all well. Lots of hugs to you all. xx


Good to see you Chris, so glad you are on the mend! Glad Mr B is ok and I hope GS's treatment cures all his problems!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 7:19 am EST and -13'C (9'F). It has been snowing all weekend. Large fluffy flakes that blow away easily. It's all white around here again. 10 cm (~4") more is coming this afternoon.
> It was a good weekend to knit. I now have a sweater on the needles.


It's always a good weekend to knit, that's what weekends are for, isn't it??!!:sm09: Keep warm! xxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

jinx said:


> Oh what a beautiful sight I have outside my door. It is completely dark out and is snowing softly and it is not windy and cold. I was just outside sweeping an inch of snow off the deck and steps. A beautiful, calm, serene, and peaceful start to my day.


You sound so happy with the world jinx, I'm happy for you!! xx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> It's Andrea Mowry's way of transitioning from one colour to another in a sweater. You can't really see it with her samples because she uses speckled yarn. But you can see it with this one.


I like that a lot and it would be a good way of using up some single skeins!!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good luck with the sorting. xx


Ditto from me, Jacky! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

jinx said:


> Morning. Returning the love and hugs across the pond to you. I awoke to wonderful news. My grandson that was deployed is back in the U.S. I was really missing him yesterday as it was his birthday. He will be home soon.


That is great news, Jinx! I'm sure it's a huge relief, too. xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> Good morning all, I have missed you all but haven't felt well enough to do anything. This flu virus is one of the worst things I have ever had. My Dr said I was going to feel horrible & boy was he right. I have had the most painful tongue,it's feeling better today. MrB has had it too but he escaped the really horrible mouth. I never ate for about 5 days, a good way to loose weight!
> One good thing happened last week, MrB went to hospital for his heart procedure & they couldn't see anything serious, he has to have some more tests soon, it's such a relief.
> My little GS is at hospital today for tests. He is having gromits fitted in March. Poor thing has so many infections & his hearing is poor, hasn't stopped his speech, he chatters away.
> Well I must get going, I want to get out today, I have not been outside this year! At least I haven't been spending my money
> I hope you & yours are all well. Lots of hugs to you all. xx


Great to hear from you, Chris! I truly hope you and your family are all well and truly on the mend. Great news about MrB and I hope all goes well with your little GS. xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> I love your house too. Your DD has a nice view to the horse farm behind, but your yard is nicer.
> 15 minutes isn't far at all. And it is nice to walk down the hill to the mall.
> 
> Have fun with the Dorset button lesson.


I love Josephine's house, too, and it's in a great location! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Probably in the spring. That's a good time for spring cleaning and new beginnings.
> Has Mr Ric started on the workshop out back yet?


He's working on it. It's going to be a long process. xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

London Girl said:


> So glad you can be philosophical about it love, I would tearing my hair out!!! Happy birthday to Mr Ric, tell him to get a move on!!! xxxx


I have to be that way or I'd go stark raving mad!!!! And, I do feel like tearing my hair out on a daily basis! And I regularly tell him to get a move on. I'll pass your birthday greetings along to him and thank you in advance for the e-card you sent to him! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> I;'m going to sign off now. I'm going to be late.
> Everyone have a great day.
> Happy Martin Luther King day to my American friends.


Be safe! xxxooo


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

nitz8catz said:


> Especially when you chopped the wood. Let him chop his own.


Exactly, all the more fun for him. xx :sm15: :sm15:


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

London Girl said:


> Don't wear yourself out dear, set a time for how long you are going to work and then stop for a rest before you start again. You will need all your energy to go house-hunting!! xxxx


DH has just told the estate agent yes so apart from any hitches we will eventually be on the move. xxxx


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> DH has just told the estate agent yes so apart from any hitches we will eventually be on the move. xxxx


Great!!!! Congratulations! xxxooo


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

jinx said:


> So right June, it is easy. Of course we need to have pictures saved to our computers for this to work.


????????????????????


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> DH has just told the estate agent yes so apart from any hitches we will eventually be on the move. xxxx


Woo-hoo!! xxxx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

jinx said:


> Morning. Returning the love and hugs across the pond to you. I awoke to wonderful news. My grandson that was deployed is back in the U.S. I was really missing him yesterday as it was his birthday. He will be home soon.


That's wonderful news, will you be having a party to welcome him home. xxxx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

jinx said:


> Wouldn't it be wonderful to move your house closer to your daughter? Then again sometimes being very close is not always the best thing. I enjoy decluttering as I also found some things I had forgotten about. Moving the dresser yesterday I found a pocket token my daughter had given me years ago. I lost it several months ago and was very pleased to have it back in my pocket.


That really makes the decluttering worthwhile. xx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

LondonChris said:



> Good morning all, I have missed you all but haven't felt well enough to do anything. This flu virus is one of the worst things I have ever had. My Dr said I was going to feel horrible & boy was he right. I have had the most painful tongue,it's feeling better today. MrB has had it too but he escaped the really horrible mouth. I never ate for about 5 days, a good way to loose weight!
> One good thing happened last week, MrB went to hospital for his heart procedure & they couldn't see anything serious, he has to have some more tests soon, it's such a relief.
> My little GS is at hospital today for tests. He is having gromits fitted in March. Poor thing has so many infections & his hearing is poor, hasn't stopped his speech, he chatters away.
> Well I must get going, I want to get out today, I have not been outside this year! At least I haven't been spending my money
> I hope you & yours are all well. Lots of hugs to you all. xx


Glad you are feeling better and that DH doesn't have anything serious. Love and hugs xxx


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

Hello everyone, first up: - 

Jackie - congrats on getting to the beginning of a new chapter in your life! 

Rebecca - when you get back to work, remember to look after yourself, and I hope your recuperation doesn't take too long! xoxoxo

I have spent most of my knitting time in the frog pond today. I had two seeves on one circular needle - what could go wrong, I here someone ask! Previously the answer would have been "nothing, everything will just cruise along, and be finished perfectly"

Well that isn't what happened???? I had reached the raglan shaping, and everything was going well until I decided to see if things were working properly; well they weren't! I had only been knitting on one sleeve, thinking that I was working on both of them. I removed the sleeves from the needle,tinked back to the beginning of the raglan shaping, thenput each sleeve on separate cables, and am now working one leeve at a time!

Oh, almost forgot, I made about 1.5 litres of banana icecream last night, and it is delicious!

Now on that note, I am heading off to bed! Night night, have a wonderful remainder of your day, where ever you might be, and whatever you are doing! xoxoxo


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> I love your house too. Your DD has a nice view to the horse farm behind, but your yard is nicer.
> 15 minutes isn't far at all. And it is nice to walk down the hill to the mall.
> 
> Have fun with the Dorset button lesson.


Thanks Mav, xxxx ps I miss you and my sisters across the Pond xxx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> I love Josephine's house, too, and it's in a great location! xxxooo


Thank you Pamthere's a room for you here anytime. Wish Ric a very happy birthday and sending you both lots of love and hugs from Mr P and I. xxxx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> DH has just told the estate agent yes so apart from any hitches we will eventually be on the move. xxxx


Yahoo, doing happy dance but still keeping everything crossed. xxxxx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Xiang said:


> Hello everyone, first up: -
> 
> Jackie - congrats on getting to the beginning of a new chapter in your life!
> 
> ...


Sorry you had to spend time visiting the frog pond. I can never cope with 2 at a time. Banana ice cream sounds wonderful. Night night. xxx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Had a busy morning with Creative Chaos, a right house full of 16 ladies. Got them making Dorset buttons (more or less) in the end they all got it, but when leaving one lady said "I thought crafting was supposed to be theraputic but after that I need therapy!" I think (hope) she was joking.

Now going to settle down this afternoon and work on another book cover, after I have written emails to all WI groups in the area.

It has stopped raining and the sky is blue. xx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Xiang said:


> Hello everyone, first up: -
> 
> Jackie - congrats on getting to the beginning of a new chapter in your life!
> 
> ...


Love the sound of the ice cream, do you have an ice cream maker? Hard luck on the sleeves, I have never attempted 2 at a time cos I'd just do the same thing!!


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

London Girl said:


> Woo-hoo!! xxxx


Off to Norfolk on Sat. to start looking at houses. xxxx :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Off to Norfolk on Sat. to start looking at houses. xxxx :sm24: :sm24:


Where are you staying? I shall be with you in spirit!! xxxx :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:

Edit: You get a lot for your money up there, have just seen three very nice bungalows in your price range!!


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

London Girl said:


> Where are you staying? I shall be with you in spirit!! xxxx :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


Premier Inn, Kings Lynn. xxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Premier Inn, Kings Lynn. xxxx


Ah, the Ritz of North Norfolk!! xxxx


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> I started this pattern, and then she came out with a cardigan version that I would use more, so I frogged what I had done, but I haven't started the cardigan yet so the balls are still sitting there mocking me. I need to toss them around soon.
> The little ones would go quickly and are a nice way to use up some leftover yarn balls.


I saw that one right after I bought this one, I haven't figured out what yarn I want to use yet!


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> It's Andrea Mowry's way of transitioning from one colour to another in a sweater. You can't really see it with her samples because she uses speckled yarn. But you can see it with this one.


It's so pretty! Those colors would be great!


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Interesting, is it in the yarn or is it knitted with two different shades?


I think she uses 4 or 5 different yarns.


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Off to Norfolk on Sat. to start looking at houses. xxxx :sm24: :sm24:


Congratulations!


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

Its snowing and I'm getting my car looked at!


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Off to Norfolk on Sat. to start looking at houses. xxxx :sm24: :sm24:


Are you excited? I would be xxxz


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

London Girl said:


> Ah, the Ritz of North Norfolk!! xxxx


Nothing but the best. xxxx :sm09: :sm16:


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

PurpleFi said:


> Are you excited? I would be xxxz


Excited but tempered by what I have to do before we go. At least I have made a small start, DH is making a list!!! xx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Nothing but the best. xxxx :sm09: :sm16:


I was last in Kings Lynn 45 years ago when I was pregnant with DD. Xxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> I was last in Kings Lynn 45 years ago when I was pregnant with DD. Xxx


I bought my car from the Ford Dealer in King's Lynn about 9 years ago!!xxx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

London Girl said:


> I bought my car from the Ford Dealer in King's Lynn about 9 years ago!!xxx


????????????????xxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

London Girl said:


> I bought my car from the Ford Dealer in King's Lynn about 9 years ago!!xxx


Sounds like the centre of the universe. xxxx :sm09: :sm09:


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Thanks Mav, xxxx ps I miss you and my sisters across the Pond xxx


I miss you all, too! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Thank you Pamthere's a room for you here anytime. Wish Ric a very happy birthday and sending you both lots of love and hugs from Mr P and I. xxxx


I would love to head over for a stay with you! Mr Ric says thank you to both you and Mr P! xxxooo


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

Oh, I hurt. I want tea and sympathy. I might have overdone it. I felt so happy and healthy this a.m. and now I feel my age plus 20. I suppose moving furniture, shoveling snow, doing laundry, vacuuming, scrubbing floors etc is a bit much. Especially when on a normal day I do not do any of those things. In a way I feel lucky because I did not have to iron, that would have been more than I could bear. Oh well, tomorrow will be better or maybe worse, but at least I have friends to complain to. Relaxing and knitting is on my agenda for the rest of the day.


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

jinx said:


> Oh, I hurt. I want tea and sympathy. I might have overdone it. I felt so happy and healthy this a.m. and now I feel my age plus 20. I suppose moving furniture, shoveling snow, doing laundry, vacuuming, scrubbing floors etc is a bit much. Especially when on a normal day I do not do any of those things. In a way I feel lucky because I did not have to iron, that would have been more than I could bear. Oh well, tomorrow will be better or maybe worse, but at least I have friends to complain to. Relaxing and knitting is on my agenda for the rest of the day.


Wow, no wonder you hurt, I prescribe a day of rest and knitting tomorrow as well. xx


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

Well car is put straight again since the problem seems to have been the fact that it needed the tires balanced...and they fixed the tire monitoring system supposedly all for $50! Now I regret rescheduling my procedure, now it's on the 1st of Feb. and I have to be there at 6am uuuuugh!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Wow, no wonder you hurt, I prescribe a day of rest and knitting tomorrow as well. xx


Ditto from me, Jinx. Definitely rest is in order for tomorrow. xxxooo


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

jinx said:


> Oh, I hurt. I want tea and sympathy. I might have overdone it. I felt so happy and healthy this a.m. and now I feel my age plus 20. I suppose moving furniture, shoveling snow, doing laundry, vacuuming, scrubbing floors etc is a bit much. Especially when on a normal day I do not do any of those things. In a way I feel lucky because I did not have to iron, that would have been more than I could bear. Oh well, tomorrow will be better or maybe worse, but at least I have friends to complain to. Relaxing and knitting is on my agenda for the rest of the day.


Sending lots of sympathy wrapped up in a hug. Now sit and knit and relax for the next few days. Xxxx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Worked on my latest book cover all evening and it is coming on nicely. Using folded patchwork and some applique for this one
Off to sleep now. Night night xx


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Worked on my latest book cover all evening and it is coming on nicely. Using folded patchwork and some applique for this one
> Off to sleep now. Night night xx


Good night!


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Sorry you had to spend time visiting the frog pond. I can never cope with 2 at a time. Banana ice cream sounds wonderful. Night night. xxx


I don't think I will be doing 2 at a time anymore, my brain gets easily misled now! :sm06: :sm16: :sm16:


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Love the sound of the ice cream, do you have an ice cream maker? Hard luck on the sleeves, I have never attempted 2 at a time cos I'd just do the same thing!!


No, it is just a can of condensed milk, 600 ml thickened cream and 2 well mashed bananas; whip the cream until it is quite thick, add condensed milk, and blend until well mixed then mix in the mashed bananas. When it is well mixed, put in an appropriate sized lidded container and place in freezer. It will take a few hours to be frozen enough to begin eating. I also made coconut icecream, using the same method, but using sweetened cocount milk instead. It is so easy, I just use a handheld electric mixer! My brother uses an icecream maker, but he makes his icecream differently. I don't know how to use an icecream maker, and it would be one more kitchen gadget too take up space, and not get used very often! :sm09: :sm08: :sm16: :sm16: :sm23: :sm06:


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> Well car is put straight again since the problem seems to have been the fact that it needed the tires balanced...and they fixed the tire monitoring system supposedly all for $50! Now I regret rescheduling my procedure, now it's on the 1st of Feb. and I have to be there at 6am uuuuugh!


Wow .... 6am is just too cruel; the only time I know it even exists is if I haven't got to sleep by then! :sm06: :sm06:


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Wow, no wonder you hurt, I prescribe a day of rest and knitting tomorrow as well. xx


I totally agree with that prescribed treatment! xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> It's Andrea Mowry's way of transitioning from one colour to another in a sweater. You can't really see it with her samples because she uses speckled yarn. But you can see it with this one.


Now that is a good idea, I might be able to use that method later! :sm01: :sm02:


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

Xiang said:


> No, it is just a can of condensed milk, 600 ml thickened cream and 2 well mashed bananas; whip the cream until it is quite thick, add condensed milk, and blend until well mixed then mix in the mashed bananas. When it is well mixed, put in an appropriate sized lidded container and place in freezer. It will take a few hours to be frozen enough to begin eating. I also made coconut icecream, using the same method, but using sweetened cocount milk instead. It is so easy, I just use a handheld electric mixer! My brother uses an icecream maker, but he makes his icecream differently. I don't know how to use an icecream maker, and it would be one more kitchen gadget too take up space, and not get used very often! :sm09: :sm08: :sm16: :sm16: :sm23: :sm06:


I have got to try this! Thank you!


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

Xiang said:


> Wow .... 6am is just too cruel; the only time I know it even exists is if I haven't got to sleep by then! :sm06: :sm06:


That was my thought because it means I have to be up at 4:30 a.m.!


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> That's a great looking sweater. Glad you got it put right. Sounds like a fun documentary to watch. :sm24: xxxooo


 I agree, I hope it is available here somehow, it would be good to watch in the middle of the night, when I am unable to sleep! :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Hello girls, Its a very windy nighjt. GS2 and DS and DIL seem to have this flu virus that is going round. We were up with Stephen at 4.30am. Then by lunch time he seemed not too bad. GS has asthma so we have to be careful.
> 
> I came home at 1ish and had a cup of tea with marg before she goes away in the morning. Hope she has a great time.





Miss Pam said:


> I hope they all get better soon and I hope you don't get it! xxxooo


I agree Pam, if it is anything like I had, it isn't very pleasant at all! So I really h hope you don't come down with it, Susan! xoxoxo


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

jinx said:


> Morning. Returning the love and hugs across the pond to you. I awoke to wonderful news. My grandson that was deployed is back in the U.S. I was really missing him yesterday as it was his birthday. He will be home soon.


Happy news. So happy for you.


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Well the den is just about done, just got to find homes for some finished knitting. When I say done I haven't actually gone through all my boxes of yarn to see if any of it can go, not sure I can be that tough, maybe later. All the patterns are sorted and in boxes and the shelves sorted so could be ready to go up there. xx


My very organized friend color coded her boxes when she moved. Like all kitchen was marked with green all living room with blue etc. if I'd done that I'd still be at the old house. So now I got here fast but have a major mess of boxes. My neighbor said there was a water main break near my house so I went expecting a problem but I don't see any. I hope my basement is ok. I have a heavy trap door and can't get it up easily and might have it fall closed once I'm in the basement. Once mom actually fell down the hole and was found by the meter reader girl. It was a miracle she didn't get a scratch. She fell 4 feet into a concrete cellar stairs with a concrete floor about a yard square.,I was at work and when I got home and heard what happened I went from being frightened to blank awe.


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> Good morning all, I have missed you all but haven't felt well enough to do anything. This flu virus is one of the worst things I have ever had. My Dr said I was going to feel horrible & boy was he right. I have had the most painful tongue,it's feeling better today. MrB has had it too but he escaped the really horrible mouth. I never ate for about 5 days, a good way to loose weight!
> One good thing happened last week, MrB went to hospital for his heart procedure & they couldn't see anything serious, he has to have some more tests soon, it's such a relief.
> My little GS is at hospital today for tests. He is having gromits fitted in March. Poor thing has so many infections & his hearing is poor, hasn't stopped his speech, he chatters away.
> Well I must get going, I want to get out today, I have not been outside this year! At least I haven't been spending my money
> I hope you & yours are all well. Lots of hugs to you all. xx


Happy to hear your good news..getting outside will perk you up.


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> It's Andrea Mowry's way of transitioning from one colour to another in a sweater. You can't really see it with her samples because she uses speckled yarn. But you can see it with this one.


WOW!! Nice style and color choice.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Excited but tempered by what I have to do before we go. At least I have made a small start, DH is making a list!!! xx


I would make a list. Have fun looking for your next splendiferous home.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Sounds like the centre of the universe. xxxx :sm09: :sm09:


It is. My father was born in Norfolk, near the north coast, in a little village called Burgh Apton.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> That was my thought because it means I have to be up at 4:30 a.m.!


There is no such time; it's just a myth.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

I cannot believe the blue of the sky here today. Looking out it looks like a hot summer day, but the pavements are still wet, and people are walking past heavily wrapped up. I have to go to DS2's shortly, and sometime collect DS3 from hospital. Busy, busy. My knitting is going well though. I'm gradually working my way through the huge bag of fawn wool DH bought for me. I'll try to get some photos from my pad to the computer sometime, when I can remember how.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> I cannot believe the blue of the sky here today. Looking out it looks like a hot summer day, but the pavements are still wet, and people are walking past heavily wrapped up. I have to go to DS2's shortly, and sometime collect DS3 from hospital. Busy, busy. My knitting is going well though. I'm gradually working my way through the huge bag of fawn wool DH bought for me. I'll try to get some photos from my pad to the computer sometime, when I can remember how.


Same here sunny but windy. Have a good day. xx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Good morning from aa bright and windy Surrey. Off to meet a friend at HObbycraft. Spent all of 50p there the other week and now have a discount of 15%.

Everyone have a good day. xxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Sounds like the centre of the universe. xxxx :sm09: :sm09:


Should suit you perfectly!!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

jinx said:


> Oh, I hurt. I want tea and sympathy. I might have overdone it. I felt so happy and healthy this a.m. and now I feel my age plus 20. I suppose moving furniture, shoveling snow, doing laundry, vacuuming, scrubbing floors etc is a bit much. Especially when on a normal day I do not do any of those things. In a way I feel lucky because I did not have to iron, that would have been more than I could bear. Oh well, tomorrow will be better or maybe worse, but at least I have friends to complain to. Relaxing and knitting is on my agenda for the rest of the day.


Gentle, healing massage heading your way through the ether!! That sounds like a lot of hard work, I just hope you can look around and enjoy the result of your exertions!! Take it easy girl!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> Well car is put straight again since the problem seems to have been the fact that it needed the tires balanced...and they fixed the tire monitoring system supposedly all for $50! Now I regret rescheduling my procedure, now it's on the 1st of Feb. and I have to be there at 6am uuuuugh!


Glad your car is ok and was cheaply fixed! I didn't know there _was_ a 6 am, I thought there was only a 6 o'clock in the evening!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: xxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Xiang said:


> No, it is just a can of condensed milk, 600 ml thickened cream and 2 well mashed bananas; whip the cream until it is quite thick, add condensed milk, and blend until well mixed then mix in the mashed bananas. When it is well mixed, put in an appropriate sized lidded container and place in freezer. It will take a few hours to be frozen enough to begin eating. I also made coconut icecream, using the same method, but using sweetened cocount milk instead. It is so easy, I just use a handheld electric mixer! My brother uses an icecream maker, but he makes his icecream differently. I don't know how to use an icecream maker, and it would be one more kitchen gadget too take up space, and not get used very often! :sm09: :sm08: :sm16: :sm16: :sm23: :sm06:


Ok, thanks for that! I had an ice cream maker once but didn't realise it involved putting a large bowl into the freezer overnight and It's only a small freezer so I didn't really have the room. Do you remember me posting my low calorie banana ice cream where you freeze a couple of bananas cut into chunks and then blitz them in a food processor until they become smooth and creamy? Delicious!!


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

Morning from my snowy little corner of the world. I am following everyone's advice. I am taking it easy today. I did sleep well though and that is a good thing. I use to be able to do that much work and not even notice. Sigh, I have to remember I am an old lady now. 
Mr. Wonderful will have to deal with the snow we get today all by himself.


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> I hope they feel better soon and that they didn't share their illness with you, my brother in law has been sick for over a week now with it!


If it is the same virus as we had here, last year, I was very sick for 3 weeks, and then it took more than another fortnight after that, to get over it properly! There were also a lot of people of all ages hospitalised with it also!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> I cannot believe the blue of the sky here today. Looking out it looks like a hot summer day, but the pavements are still wet, and people are walking past heavily wrapped up. I have to go to DS2's shortly, and sometime collect DS3 from hospital. Busy, busy. My knitting is going well though. I'm gradually working my way through the huge bag of fawn wool DH bought for me. I'll try to get some photos from my pad to the computer sometime, when I can remember how.


Hi Saxy, what is the fawn wool going to be when it grows up?


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

jinx said:


> Morning from my snowy little corner of the world. I am following everyone's advice. I am taking it easy today. I did sleep well though and that is a good thing. I use to be able to do that much work and not even notice. Sigh, I have to remember I am an old lady now.
> Mr. Wonderful will have to deal with the snow we get today all by himself.


Well, that's fine but don't let Mr W exhaust himself like you did or you'll then finish up doing everything!!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Bright and sunny but chilly here too today! The only excitement for today is a guy coming to repair my kitchen window which has been closed for about 6 or 7 years as the hinges are broken and it would fall out if opened!! Don't ask!!! :sm23: 

DH and I have managed to have three arguments already this morning so I am going to head for my sewing room and some tranquility!! Catch you later girls, lots of love to you all!! xxxxx


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Ok, thanks for that! I had an ice cream maker once but didn't realise it involved putting a large bowl into the freezer overnight and It's only a small freezer so I didn't really have the room. Do you remember me posting my low calorie banana ice cream where you freeze a couple of bananas cut into chunks and then blitz them in a food processor until they become smooth and creamy? Delicious!!


Vaguely, I should have just done that, but this is delicious also, I just have to remember to have a cup of hot water next to me, when I am getting the icecream out; the icecream freezes quite firmly, and heating the scoop in the hot water makes it easier to get out! :sm06: :sm09: :sm16:


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

Well I have caught up with everyone n ow, so I am now going to possibly do some knitting, and watch TV! Have a great day. xoxoxo


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Well, that's fine but don't let Mr W exhaust himself like you did or you'll then finish up doing everything!!!


No worry about him. He sits on the tractor and rides up and down the drive blowing snow. I have the deck and sidewalk clear except for a bit that can be swept off.
If it gets bad our grandson will come later tonight. Grandson has school and then works until 8p.m. and then drive 10 miles to blow the snow. This is one of the joys of living in Wisconsin in January. :sm25:


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Bright and sunny but chilly here too today! The only excitement for today is a guy coming to repair my kitchen window which has been closed for about 6 or 7 years as the hinges are broken and it would fall out if opened!! Don't ask!!! :sm23:
> 
> DH and I have managed to have three arguments already this morning so I am going to head for my sewing room and some tranquility!! Catch you later girls, lots of love to you all!! xxxxx


Does not sound like your day started very well. Maybe go back to bed and start all over again? Sending calming loving vibes.


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

London Girl said:


> Bright and sunny but chilly here too today! The only excitement for today is a guy coming to repair my kitchen window which has been closed for about 6 or 7 years as the hinges are broken and it would fall out if opened!! Don't ask!!! :sm23:
> 
> DH and I have managed to have three arguments already this morning so I am going to head for my sewing room and some tranquility!! Catch you later girls, lots of love to you all!! xxxxx


Oh boy sounds like an anti-DH day today. Went and had my medicine review (they want an armful of blood to do tests), dropped off some stuff at the charity shop in between getting a shepherd's pie made and fighting the start of a migraine. DH got his paper, came home, made a cup of coffee and read his paper. Just finished everything and it's nearly dinner time. Am determined to get him off his backside this afternoon while I sit and watch. I'm not a happy bunny. xx


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

Good morning all (just) from a very cold windy Wales. Printed off a load of houses to look at last night and now ready to go house hunting on Sat. Had a busy morning so might have an easy afternoon getting DH to done some work. See you later, trying to catch up before dinner. xx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Oh boy sounds like an anti-DH day today. Went and had my medicine review (they want an armful of blood to do tests), dropped off some stuff at the charity shop in between getting a shepherd's pie made and fighting the start of a migraine. DH got his paper, came home, made a cup of coffee and read his paper. Just finished everything and it's nearly dinner time. Am determined to get him off his backside this afternoon while I sit and watch. I'm not a happy bunny. xx


We're a right pair, aren't we?!! :sm23: I haven't got to my room yet, decided to wash the kitchen floor and npw I can't get across it to the back door until it dries!! :sm04: :sm04: :sm04: xx


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Oh boy sounds like an anti-DH day today. Went and had my medicine review (they want an armful of blood to do tests), dropped off some stuff at the charity shop in between getting a shepherd's pie made and fighting the start of a migraine. DH got his paper, came home, made a cup of coffee and read his paper. Just finished everything and it's nearly dinner time. Am determined to get him off his backside this afternoon while I sit and watch. I'm not a happy bunny. xx


It does indeed sound like an anti-DH day. Mr. Wonderful better watch out when he gets up. Hope the migraine does not get any worse. Sending calming soothing vibes.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 7:18 am EST and -11'C (9'F). The snow has stopped, for now. It'll be back this afternoon when the wind changes direction again. The roads are still slippery and there have been a lot of accidents on the highway.
A little excitement at work yesterday as the fellow in the cubicle beside me, quit. He has a retirement house in Nova Scotia, and will semi-retire, as he is planning to keep running his own company, and keep all his rental properties, but he won't need to be anywhere at a set time. He was talking to his accountant, and, from his rental properties alone, he gets $100K a year. Most of the people that I work with have rental properties. I must have done something wrong all these years. So for a while, until we get another person on our team, I'll be doing back-to-back mandatory overtime and late shift weeks. (I'll be getting sick soon. I can foresee that.)
I did get a little knitting done yesterday.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

London Girl said:


> We're a right pair, aren't we?!! :sm23: I haven't got to my room yet, decided to wash the kitchen floor and npw I can't get across it to the back door until it dries!! :sm04: :sm04: :sm04: xx


You don't wash it in a direction so you wash yourself out the door?
It's so dry in this house that the floor dries as you're washing it. I've had to water my indoor plants twice a week lately.
Hopefully your floor dries quickly and you can escape. :sm01:


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Oh boy sounds like an anti-DH day today. Went and had my medicine review (they want an armful of blood to do tests), dropped off some stuff at the charity shop in between getting a shepherd's pie made and fighting the start of a migraine. DH got his paper, came home, made a cup of coffee and read his paper. Just finished everything and it's nearly dinner time. Am determined to get him off his backside this afternoon while I sit and watch. I'm not a happy bunny. xx


Good luck.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

jinx said:


> No worry about him. He sits on the tractor and rides up and down the drive blowing snow. I have the deck and sidewalk clear except for a bit that can be swept off.
> If it gets bad our grandson will come later tonight. Grandson has school and then works until 8p.m. and then drive 10 miles to blow the snow. This is one of the joys of living in Wisconsin in January. :sm25:


I came home to the drive plugged with snow. DD usually shovels the drive every couple of hours so it doesn't get too deep, but mum wanted the snow to get deep so she could use her snowblower. Well the snow got deep and the snowblower wouldn't go. And now the snow was too deep for DD to shovel by herself. 
My cover over my gas fill was iced shut, so I came home on fumes. Mum held down the release while I opened it with a screwdriver and scraped out all the ice behind the door. Then I went to fill up my tank. I've never had to put in so much gas before. By the time I came back, we all decided that it was too late to dig out the drive, so the snow is still there. DD and the neighbour will have a go at it now that the snowing has stopped.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Xiang said:


> Vaguely, I should have just done that, but this is delicious also, I just have to remember to have a cup of hot water next to me, when I am getting the icecream out; the icecream freezes quite firmly, and heating the scoop in the hot water makes it easier to get out! :sm06: :sm09: :sm16:


I have one of those icecream makers somewhere. I now the bowl is in the freezer (so it's always ready). I'm just not sure where the container and paddle ended up. They might be under the stairs with the bottles of wine.
I once threw a can of fruit cocktail in the blender with a cup of cream, then put that in the icrecream maker. It was lovely.


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 7:18 am EST and -11'C (9'F). The snow has stopped, for now. It'll be back this afternoon when the wind changes direction again. The roads are still slippery and there have been a lot of accidents on the highway.
> A little excitement at work yesterday as the fellow in the cubicle beside me, quit. He has a retirement house in Nova Scotia, and will semi-retire, as he is planning to keep running his own company, and keep all his rental properties, but he won't need to be anywhere at a set time. He was talking to his accountant, and, from his rental properties alone, he gets $100K a year. Most of the people that I work with have rental properties. I must have done something wrong all these years. So for a while, until we get another person on our team, I'll be doing back-to-back mandatory overtime and late shift weeks. (I'll be getting sick soon. I can foresee that.)
> I did get a little knitting done yesterday.


I sure hope your prediction of ill health is wrong. Think of the positive, extra monies in your pay check. I can guarantee you rental property is not a bed of roses. The water problem we had recently put a big dent in our rental income. I guess with everything there is an up and a down side. It is still snowing here this a.m. About noon we will be sending it in your direction.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Xiang said:


> If it is the same virus as we had here, last year, I was very sick for 3 weeks, and then it took more than another fortnight after that, to get over it properly! There were also a lot of people of all ages hospitalised with it also!


The Australian strain flu virus has made it's way here. A lot of people are going to doctors and hospitals for it. And the flu shot doesn't cover it at all.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

jinx said:


> Morning from my snowy little corner of the world. I am following everyone's advice. I am taking it easy today. I did sleep well though and that is a good thing. I use to be able to do that much work and not even notice. Sigh, I have to remember I am an old lady now.
> Mr. Wonderful will have to deal with the snow we get today all by himself.


Hopefully you only get the light blowy stuff that we have been getting for the last two days.
A restful day sounds right.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Ok, thanks for that! I had an ice cream maker once but didn't realise it involved putting a large bowl into the freezer overnight and It's only a small freezer so I didn't really have the room. Do you remember me posting my low calorie banana ice cream where you freeze a couple of bananas cut into chunks and then blitz them in a food processor until they become smooth and creamy? Delicious!!


Add some ice to that mix and you have a smoothie. I bought a Ninja blender with 9 blades, just for making smoothies. It turns ice cubes into snow!!!


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

jinx said:


> I sure hope your prediction of ill health is wrong. Think of the positive, extra monies in your pay check. I can guarantee you rental property is not a bed of roses. The water problem we had recently put a big dent in our rental income. I guess with everything there is an up and a down side. It is still snowing here this a.m. About noon we will be sending it in your direction.


Thanks, I still see some patches on the bank behind my house so I need more snow :sm09:


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

I'm going to sign off now.
Everyone have a good (or better) day.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Bright and sunny but chilly here too today! The only excitement for today is a guy coming to repair my kitchen window which has been closed for about 6 or 7 years as the hinges are broken and it would fall out if opened!! Don't ask!!! :sm23:
> 
> DH and I have managed to have three arguments already this morning so I am going to head for my sewing room and some tranquility!! Catch you later girls, lots of love to you all!! xxxxx


That's great you'll get your window fixed. Sorry about the arguments -- good plan to spend some time in the sewing room! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Oh boy sounds like an anti-DH day today. Went and had my medicine review (they want an armful of blood to do tests), dropped off some stuff at the charity shop in between getting a shepherd's pie made and fighting the start of a migraine. DH got his paper, came home, made a cup of coffee and read his paper. Just finished everything and it's nearly dinner time. Am determined to get him off his backside this afternoon while I sit and watch. I'm not a happy bunny. xx


I wouldn't be happy either. Glad you got all that done and hopefully no migraine actually appeared. Sending you many warm and healing hugs! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 7:18 am EST and -11'C (9'F). The snow has stopped, for now. It'll be back this afternoon when the wind changes direction again. The roads are still slippery and there have been a lot of accidents on the highway.
> A little excitement at work yesterday as the fellow in the cubicle beside me, quit. He has a retirement house in Nova Scotia, and will semi-retire, as he is planning to keep running his own company, and keep all his rental properties, but he won't need to be anywhere at a set time. He was talking to his accountant, and, from his rental properties alone, he gets $100K a year. Most of the people that I work with have rental properties. I must have done something wrong all these years. So for a while, until we get another person on our team, I'll be doing back-to-back mandatory overtime and late shift weeks. (I'll be getting sick soon. I can foresee that.)
> I did get a little knitting done yesterday.


Exciting for that fellow but not so great for you. Take care of yourself! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Good morning from a wet Northwest. I'm going to a knitting group at the yarn shop this morning. That will be fun! Went out to dinner last night for to one of Mr Ric's favorite places. We've got rain back this morning but had a beautiful day yesterday so will have to live on those memories for a few days (at least). Have a great day/afternoon/evening! xxxooo


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 7:18 am EST and -11'C (9'F). The snow has stopped, for now. It'll be back this afternoon when the wind changes direction again. The roads are still slippery and there have been a lot of accidents on the highway.
> A little excitement at work yesterday as the fellow in the cubicle beside me, quit. He has a retirement house in Nova Scotia, and will semi-retire, as he is planning to keep running his own company, and keep all his rental properties, but he won't need to be anywhere at a set time. He was talking to his accountant, and, from his rental properties alone, he gets $100K a year. Most of the people that I work with have rental properties. I must have done something wrong all these years. So for a while, until we get another person on our team, I'll be doing back-to-back mandatory overtime and late shift weeks. (I'll be getting sick soon. I can foresee that.)
> I did get a little knitting done yesterday.


I wonder how all those guys manage to have those rental properties? That is very uncommon here, I can only think of one lady I worked with that had a seaside bungalow that they stayed in or rented out if they weren't using it. Everyone was very envious!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> You don't wash it in a direction so you wash yourself out the door?
> It's so dry in this house that the floor dries as you're washing it. I've had to water my indoor plants twice a week lately.
> Hopefully your floor dries quickly and you can escape. :sm01:


Yeah, thanks 5 minutes and it was dry. To 'wash yourself out the door', you have to be able to do forward thinking, I'm not good at that!! :sm16: :sm12: :sm23: xx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> I came home to the drive plugged with snow. DD usually shovels the drive every couple of hours so it doesn't get too deep, but mum wanted the snow to get deep so she could use her snowblower. Well the snow got deep and the snowblower wouldn't go. And now the snow was too deep for DD to shovel by herself.
> My cover over my gas fill was iced shut, so I came home on fumes. Mum held down the release while I opened it with a screwdriver and scraped out all the ice behind the door. Then I went to fill up my tank. I've never had to put in so much gas before. By the time I came back, we all decided that it was too late to dig out the drive, so the snow is still there. DD and the neighbour will have a go at it now that the snowing has stopped.


Oh, you have so much fun in your part of the world Nitzi! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Add some ice to that mix and you have a smoothie. I bought a Ninja blender with 9 blades, just for making smoothies. It turns ice cubes into snow!!!


That'll be useful then when your current snow has gone!! :sm16: :sm23: :sm23: xx


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> The Australian strain flu virus has made it's way here. A lot of people are going to doctors and hospitals for it. And the flu shot doesn't cover it at all.


This is a nasty flu this year. Experts warn the young and the elderly to be very careful. However, some of the deaths have been youngish middle aged people. The hospitals in some areas are filled to capacity. Another problem is a shortage of i.v. bags as the hurricane shut down the plant that makes them. I would not visit anyone with the flu. I would drop off needed supplies outside their door and do a hasty retreat.


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

Miss Pam said:


> I wouldn't be happy either. Glad you got all that done and hopefully no migraine actually appeared. Sending you many warm and healing hugs! xxxooo


Migraine was manageable but didn't get my 'sit down and relax' afternoon. Have cleared out the cupboard next to the office and have been really brutal. Have thrown out all the photo albums (got them on the computer), all the stuff relating to our wedding (the whole reception cost £176) and all our Christmas decorations that we never use any more. Have got 6 big rubbish bags full of stuff to go to the tip on Thurs. Then to top it all we've got a viewer tomorrow so it will be all go in the morning. I shall sleep well tonight. xx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Migraine was manageable but didn't get my 'sit down and relax' afternoon. Have cleared out the cupboard next to the office and have been really brutal. Have thrown out all the photo albums (got them on the computer), all the stuff relating to our wedding (the whole reception cost £176) and all our Christmas decorations that we never use any more. Have got 6 big rubbish bags full of stuff to go to the tip on Thurs. Then to top it all we've got a viewer tomorrow so it will be all go in the morning. I shall sleep well tonight. xx


Oh, another viewer? Can you still accept him if he offers a higher price than the one you've already gone for? Well done on the massive clear out, amazing what you accumulate, isn't it?!! xxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

London Girl said:


> Oh, another viewer? Can you still accept him if he offers a higher price than the one you've already gone for? Well done on the massive clear out, amazing what you accumulate, isn't it?!! xxxx


Oh yes, until contracts are signed the highest bidder wins. Really had a vicious clear out which went back to DH's and my school reports, definitely time they went. xxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Oh yes, until contracts are signed the highest bidder wins. Really had a vicious clear out which went back to DH's and my school reports, definitely time they went. xxxx


Oh wow, you really are a little hoarder!! Most of my reports were written into a posh book, which I still have. I don't know why I keep it, it doesn't really do a lot for my ego!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: xxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

London Girl said:


> Oh wow, you really are a little hoarder!! Most of my reports were written into a posh book, which I still have. I don't know why I keep it, it doesn't really do a lot for my ego!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: xxxx


Having re-read a few of mine the bin was the best place for them. xxxx :sm09: :sm09:


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Having re-read a few of mine the bin was the best place for them. xxxx :sm09: :sm09:


Sounds like you did as well as me at school!!! :sm15: :sm15: :sm15: xxx


----------



## Islander (Aug 25, 2014)

Good Morning I have a full day and wanted to quickly say hi. Stayed up too late last night having me time, so have a lack of sleep hangover... more coffee! Brunch at the neighbours today, something different and I know Mr. J. will enjoy. Sending you all hugs...xoxoo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Migraine was manageable but didn't get my 'sit down and relax' afternoon. Have cleared out the cupboard next to the office and have been really brutal. Have thrown out all the photo albums (got them on the computer), all the stuff relating to our wedding (the whole reception cost £176) and all our Christmas decorations that we never use any more. Have got 6 big rubbish bags full of stuff to go to the tip on Thurs. Then to top it all we've got a viewer tomorrow so it will be all go in the morning. I shall sleep well tonight. xx


Wow, you've been busy! Well done! Another view tomorrow, huh? Maybe some competition to the other guy? xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Islander said:


> Good Morning I have a full day and wanted to quickly say hi. Stayed up too late last night having me time, so have a lack of sleep hangover... more coffee! Brunch at the neighbours today, something different and I know Mr. J. will enjoy. Sending you all hugs...xoxoo


Enjoy your day! I've been thinking about you. Hugs back! xxxooo


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

Miss Pam said:


> Wow, you've been busy! Well done! Another view tomorrow, huh? Maybe some competition to the other guy? xxxooo


Here's hoping. xx


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Here's hoping. xx


That would be awesome if this viewer has a better offer and you get a bidding war going on! :sm02: :sm02: xxxooo


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

My niece notified me that my sister broke her hip during the night. The hospital thought she may have had a heart attack and fell breaking her hip. While getting her stabilized for a heart cath she had another heart attack. They are hoping to get her heart stabilized in order to do surgery to repair her hip. Not looking good right now. All prayers or good wishes for Carol Lee are appreciated.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

jinx said:


> My niece notified me that my sister broke her hip during the night. The hospital thought she may have had a heart attack and fell breaking her hip. While getting her stabilized for a heart cath she had another heart attack. They are hoping to get her heart stabilized in order to do surgery to repair her hip. Not looking good right now. All prayers or good wishes for Carol Lee are appreciated.


Sorry to hear this. Sending Carol Lee healing vibes and you lots of love and hugs. Xxxx


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

jinx said:


> My niece notified me that my sister broke her hip during the night. The hospital thought she may have had a heart attack and fell breaking her hip. While getting her stabilized for a heart cath she had another heart attack. They are hoping to get her heart stabilized in order to do surgery to repair her hip. Not looking good right now. All prayers or good wishes for Carol Lee are appreciated.


Praying for Carol Lee.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Praying for Carol Lee.


Me, too, jinx! Sending many warm and comforting hugs along with many prayers. xxxooo


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

Thanks for the thoughts and prayers. We have not heard anything for hours. I am hoping that means they are doing the procedures and that she is okay. Do not expect to hear more until the morning. I know I will be checking my emails all night long looking for good news.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

jinx said:


> Thanks for the thoughts and prayers. We have not heard anything for hours. I am hoping that means they are doing the procedures and that she is okay. Do not expect to hear more until the morning. I know I will be checking my emails all night long looking for good news.


Holding your hand xx


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Holding your hand xx


Me, too, jinx. xxxooo


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all (just) from a very cold windy Wales. Printed off a load of houses to look at last night and now ready to go house hunting on Sat. Had a busy morning so might have an easy afternoon getting DH to done some work. See you later, trying to catch up before dinner. xx


Hi Jackie, I hope you were successful in your attempts from yesterday, and I also hope that your migraine didn't continue to a full blown migraine! xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

London Girl said:


> We're a right pair, aren't we?!! :sm23: I haven't got to my room yet, decided to wash the kitchen floor and npw I can't get across it to the back door until it dries!! :sm04: :sm04: :sm04: xx


Well you didn't think that out, should have washed towards the back door; then you would be in your room! ????????????


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 7:18 am EST and -11'C (9'F). The snow has stopped, for now. It'll be back this afternoon when the wind changes direction again. The roads are still slippery and there have been a lot of accidents on the highway.
> A little excitement at work yesterday as the fellow in the cubicle beside me, quit. He has a retirement house in Nova Scotia, and will semi-retire, as he is planning to keep running his own company, and keep all his rental properties, but he won't need to be anywhere at a set time. He was talking to his accountant, and, from his rental properties alone, he gets $100K a year. Most of the people that I work with have rental properties. I must have done something wrong all these years. So for a while, until we get another person on our team, I'll be doing back-to-back mandatory overtime and late shift weeks. (I'll be getting sick soon. I can foresee that.)
> I did get a little knitting done yesterday.


WOW ...... I really don't envy you, for the foreseeable future! I definitely think that some sick leave is due; but don't get too sick! xoxoxo


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Xiang said:


> WOW ...... I really don't envy you, for the foreseeable future! I definitely think that some sick leave is due; but don't get to sick! xoxoxo


What she said. Mav take care xxx


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

London Girl said:


> I wonder how all those guys manage to have those rental properties? That is very uncommon here, I can only think of one lady I worked with that had a seaside bungalow that they stayed in or rented out if they weren't using it. Everyone was very envious!


They buy up when the market is low; but with all the horror stories that are about, I wouldn't go into property. Unless you are one of those people who could quite happily go into the renovation game - buy a run-down house and renovate it to a highly improved, and hopefully very marketable state, well that house and repeat the cycle! There is a chance that one could set up quite a good retirement fund, but there is also a chance for it to go horribly wrong! ????????


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

jinx said:


> My niece notified me that my sister broke her hip during the night. The hospital thought she may have had a heart attack and fell breaking her hip. While getting her stabilized for a heart cath she had another heart attack. They are hoping to get her heart stabilized in order to do surgery to repair her hip. Not looking good right now. All prayers or good wishes for Carol Lee are appreciated.


There with you in spirit! ???????? xoxoxo


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

Morning all from a 'can't make up its mind' Wales, one minute hail and sleet the next sunshine. Had a layer of snow yesterday evening which is still around. Been busy hoovering and dusting again ready for our next viewer and there I'd thought I'd finished with all that. Am looking forward to the change this weekend although that will be pretty hectic belting round Norfolk and Lincoln. Having a break from clearing out, just one thing we have to take apart to take to the recycling centre tomorrow and that's my lot. Now to catch up, see you later. xx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Islander said:


> Good Morning I have a full day and wanted to quickly say hi. Stayed up too late last night having me time, so have a lack of sleep hangover... more coffee! Brunch at the neighbours today, something different and I know Mr. J. will enjoy. Sending you all hugs...xoxoo


Oh _there_ you are!! I was about to pm you as I haven't seen you here recently but you sound like everything is ok, so I'm happy now! Enjoy your brunch and don't forget to report back, we need to know what you ate!! :sm23: xxxx and 00000


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

jinx said:


> My niece notified me that my sister broke her hip during the night. The hospital thought she may have had a heart attack and fell breaking her hip. While getting her stabilized for a heart cath she had another heart attack. They are hoping to get her heart stabilized in order to do surgery to repair her hip. Not looking good right now. All prayers or good wishes for Carol Lee are appreciated.


So very sorry to hear that, heart attacks can be bad enough but throw in a broken hip........ I will be sending healing comforting thoughts and wishes for Carol Lee's recovery and am holding your hand at the same time xxxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Morning all from a 'can't make up its mind' Wales, one minute hail and sleet the next sunshine. Had a layer of snow yesterday evening which is still around. Been busy hoovering and dusting again ready for our next viewer and there I'd thought I'd finished with all that. Am looking forward to the change this weekend although that will be pretty hectic belting round Norfolk and Lincoln. Having a break from clearing out, just one thing we have to take apart to take to the recycling centre tomorrow and that's my lot. Now to catch up, see you later. xx


Your house must be the cleanest and tidiest in Wales!!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Good morning all from a bright and sunny - but very chilly, London!! Off to the cinema later today to see Darkest Hour, Gary Oldman playing Churchill and 'fightin' 'em on the beaches'!!! Absolutely nothing else to report so I will go and pop my niece's birthday card through her front door, she only lives round the corner! 

Catch you later ladies, happy healing thoughts to those who need them and love and hugs to you all!! xxxxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

London Girl said:


> Your house must be the cleanest and tidiest in Wales!!! xxxx


It should but I know there's lots of dust lurking around, it was just a lick and a promise today. xxxx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Good morning from a frosty, sunny and windy Surrey. DD rang last night to say that she had snow where she worked (about 10 miles from where we are). It's definitely colder.

Had a lovely day yesterday. I met a friend at Hobbycraft and we spent ages just mooching around, bought a few bits and pieces and got 15% discount. I confess I did buy some wool! We then went to Dunelm a big home furnishings place and had a lovely lunch in their cafe and then spent ages mooching around their haberdashery department.

Got back in time to go to the optician. Had a full check up and everything is ok. Just need reading glasses for close work.

Sing this evening and I have to print off a load of songs today. 

Jacky, fingers crossed again.

Hope you are all ok. xx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a frosty, sunny and windy Surrey. DD rang last night to say that she had snow where she worked (about 10 miles from where we are). It's definitely colder.
> 
> Had a lovely day yesterday. I met a friend at Hobbycraft and we spent ages just mooching around, bought a few bits and pieces and got 15% discount. I confess I did buy some wool! We then went to Dunelm a big home furnishings place and had a lovely lunch in their cafe and then spent ages mooching around their haberdashery department.
> 
> ...


Busy, busy as usual!! Glad your eyes are ok, good news! xxxx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Busy, busy as usual!! Glad your eyes are ok, good news! xxxx


Yes it is. Xxxxx


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 7:21 am EST and -7'C (19'F). It snowed all night and is still snowing. It looks like 4-5" worth.
I was knitting a bulky top down sweater and both DD and mum came into the family room and said it didn't look anything like a sweater.
The TV has a thing about Ontario butter tarts. There's a new Butter Tart restaurant coming to Bowmanville. I go through there on my way to work and my 2nd LYS is there. Two shops in one trip, hmmm.
http://www.btvancouver.ca/videos/the-best-butter-tarts-ever/


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a frosty, sunny and windy Surrey. DD rang last night to say that she had snow where she worked (about 10 miles from where we are). It's definitely colder.
> 
> Had a lovely day yesterday. I met a friend at Hobbycraft and we spent ages just mooching around, bought a few bits and pieces and got 15% discount. I confess I did buy some wool! We then went to Dunelm a big home furnishings place and had a lovely lunch in their cafe and then spent ages mooching around their haberdashery department.
> 
> ...


Sounds like a good day squishing yarn.
I'm glad your eye exam went well.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Good morning all from a bright and sunny - but very chilly, London!! Off to the cinema later today to see Darkest Hour, Gary Oldman playing Churchill and 'fightin' 'em on the beaches'!!! Absolutely nothing else to report so I will go and pop my niece's birthday card through her front door, she only lives round the corner!
> 
> Catch you later ladies, happy healing thoughts to those who need them and love and hugs to you all!! xxxxxx


Another movie that I want to see.
Enjoy.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Morning all from a 'can't make up its mind' Wales, one minute hail and sleet the next sunshine. Had a layer of snow yesterday evening which is still around. Been busy hoovering and dusting again ready for our next viewer and there I'd thought I'd finished with all that. Am looking forward to the change this weekend although that will be pretty hectic belting round Norfolk and Lincoln. Having a break from clearing out, just one thing we have to take apart to take to the recycling centre tomorrow and that's my lot. Now to catch up, see you later. xx


Don't overdo with the cleaning. You need to be A-ok for all the house hunting on the weekend.
Make sure you take a breather in there somewhere.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Xiang said:


> WOW ...... I really don't envy you, for the foreseeable future! I definitely think that some sick leave is due; but don't get too sick! xoxoxo


I may take a "mental" sick day. :sm01:


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

jinx said:


> Thanks for the thoughts and prayers. We have not heard anything for hours. I am hoping that means they are doing the procedures and that she is okay. Do not expect to hear more until the morning. I know I will be checking my emails all night long looking for good news.


I hope you hear good news soon.
Sending healing thoughts for your sister.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Oh wow, you really are a little hoarder!! Most of my reports were written into a posh book, which I still have. I don't know why I keep it, it doesn't really do a lot for my ego!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: xxxx


I didn't keep my reports, but I have a stack of DDs. I don't know why.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Oh yes, until contracts are signed the highest bidder wins. Really had a vicious clear out which went back to DH's and my school reports, definitely time they went. xxxx


That's different than over here. When an offer is accepted, even if just verbally, all other offers get put on hold until the papers are settled. If financing or any other condition of sale is not met, then the offers on hold become active again.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

jinx said:


> This is a nasty flu this year. Experts warn the young and the elderly to be very careful. However, some of the deaths have been youngish middle aged people. The hospitals in some areas are filled to capacity. Another problem is a shortage of i.v. bags as the hurricane shut down the plant that makes them. I would not visit anyone with the flu. I would drop off needed supplies outside their door and do a hasty retreat.


I'm thinking of getting one of those medical masks that the orientals like using. With all the coughing and sneezing going on at work, I'm sure I'm next.
I do have antiseptic wipes and I wipe my cubical down all the time.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

London Girl said:


> I wonder how all those guys manage to have those rental properties? That is very uncommon here, I can only think of one lady I worked with that had a seaside bungalow that they stayed in or rented out if they weren't using it. Everyone was very envious!


A lot of them bought houses, then changed relationships and bought a new house but didn't sell the original house and kept that one for rental. 
There was a lot of renovating going on over the last few years because of government incentives.
When I bought this house, I could have purchased the one next door as well, but it required a lot of repairs that I wasn't in a position financially to do.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> Exciting for that fellow but not so great for you. Take care of yourself! xxxooo


Thanks I'll do the best I can.
(Only one more year until my pension is locked in. :sm24: )


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

I'm signing off now. I need to drag the garbage bins through the snow. Oh joy.
Everyone have a great day.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Xiang said:


> WOW ...... I really don't envy you, for the foreseeable future! I definitely think that some sick leave is due; but don't get too sick! xoxoxo


Ditto from me, Mav! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Good morning all from a bright and sunny - but very chilly, London!! Off to the cinema later today to see Darkest Hour, Gary Oldman playing Churchill and 'fightin' 'em on the beaches'!!! Absolutely nothing else to report so I will go and pop my niece's birthday card through her front door, she only lives round the corner!
> 
> Catch you later ladies, happy healing thoughts to those who need them and love and hugs to you all!! xxxxxx


Enjoy the movie and your day! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a frosty, sunny and windy Surrey. DD rang last night to say that she had snow where she worked (about 10 miles from where we are). It's definitely colder.
> 
> Had a lovely day yesterday. I met a friend at Hobbycraft and we spent ages just mooching around, bought a few bits and pieces and got 15% discount. I confess I did buy some wool! We then went to Dunelm a big home furnishings place and had a lovely lunch in their cafe and then spent ages mooching around their haberdashery department.
> 
> ...


Busy day yesterday but sounds like fun! Glad your eye exam went well. Enjoy your day today. xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 7:21 am EST and -7'C (19'F). It snowed all night and is still snowing. It looks like 4-5" worth.
> I was knitting a bulky top down sweater and both DD and mum came into the family room and said it didn't look anything like a sweater.
> The TV has a thing about Ontario butter tarts. There's a new Butter Tart restaurant coming to Bowmanville. I go through there on my way to work and my 2nd LYS is there. Two shops in one trip, hmmm.
> http://www.btvancouver.ca/videos/the-best-butter-tarts-ever/


Be safe today!!! A butter tart restaurant? Yum!!! I'm sure your sweater will look more like one as you progress. xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> I may take a "mental" sick day. :sm01:


Or two or three! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Thanks I'll do the best I can.
> (Only one more year until my pension is locked in. :sm24: )


Thank goodness for that!!! xxxooo


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 7:21 am EST and -7'C (19'F). It snowed all night and is still snowing. It looks like 4-5" worth.
> I was knitting a bulky top down sweater and both DD and mum came into the family room and said it didn't look anything like a sweater.
> The TV has a thing about Ontario butter tarts. There's a new Butter Tart restaurant coming to Bowmanville. I go through there on my way to work and my 2nd LYS is there. Two shops in one trip, hmmm.
> http://www.btvancouver.ca/videos/the-best-butter-tarts-ever/


Butter Tarts _and_ an LYS?! Sounds like paradise!! :sm24: :sm09: :sm09: xxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Another movie that I want to see.
> Enjoy.


You should, it was brilliant and if Gary Oldman doesn't get an Oscar then there ain't no justice!!! He must have studied Churchill so hard and to put up with all that wonderful make up, which I couldn't detect in the slightest, even in close-up!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> That's different than over here. When an offer is accepted, even if just verbally, all other offers get put on hold until the papers are settled. If financing or any other condition of sale is not met, then the offers on hold become active again.


I've moved quite a few times and the same applied then, if you shook hands on the deal, it was final. Horrible to think you are buying a house only to be told you've been gazumped!!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> I'm thinking of getting one of those medical masks that the orientals like using. With all the coughing and sneezing going on at work, I'm sure I'm next.
> I do have antiseptic wipes and I wipe my cubical down all the time.


Yesterday, I saw a lady at the bus stop opposite my house wearing one, very unusual, perhaps she has a weak immune system?


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> Enjoy the movie and your day! xxxooo


Thank you, I did! Have to say I was very grateful for the scarf that Jacky knitted for me, it was freezing in the cinema and it was long enough to wrap round my neck AND my knees!!!! :sm09: :sm09: :sm09: xxx


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

London Girl said:


> Thank you, I did! Have to say I was very grateful for the scarf that Jacky knitted for me, it was freezing in the cinema and it was long enough to wrap round my neck AND my knees!!!! :sm09: :sm09: :sm09: xxx


Glad you're getting some use out of the scarf. xxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Glad you're getting some use out of the scarf. xxxx


Absolutely and it exactly matches my coat and bag!!! xxxx


----------



## Islander (Aug 25, 2014)

jinx said:


> My niece notified me that my sister broke her hip during the night. The hospital thought she may have had a heart attack and fell breaking her hip. While getting her stabilized for a heart cath she had another heart attack. They are hoping to get her heart stabilized in order to do surgery to repair her hip. Not looking good right now. All prayers or good wishes for Carol Lee are appreciated.


Jinx hope all our combined thoughts and prayers for Carol Lee will give you both strength and comfort. ❤


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

Well viewers have been and gone, three blokes, not one of them look capable of lifting one log let alone saw up and split 3 or 4 wagon loads. One with a serious heart condition, could only walk for about 5 mins. without resting, another that doesn't look as though he could lift a paper bag and the other one wouldn't be living here at first. I think they might have liked it but we will see. xx


----------



## Islander (Aug 25, 2014)

London Girl said:


> Oh _there_ you are!! I was about to pm you as I haven't seen you here recently but you sound like everything is ok, so I'm happy now! Enjoy your brunch and don't forget to report back, we need to know what you ate!! :sm23: xxxx and 00000


A lovely brunch, eggs benedict with seasoned meat patties instead of ham. The hollandaise was accented with some spinach pesto. A salad of cubed gouda, avocado, and cherry tomatoes with tasty oil dressing. And for dessert, tall parfait glasses layered with buttered graham crumbs, lemon greek yogurt and blueberries. Orange juice and coffee.... it was delightful. xoxox


----------



## Islander (Aug 25, 2014)

Xiang said:


> Hi Jackie, I hope you were successful in your attempts from yesterday, and I also hope that your migraine didn't continue to a full blown migraine! xoxoxo


Sorry you are sporting a migraine on top of everything. xoxox


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Thank you, I did! Have to say I was very grateful for the scarf that Jacky knitted for me, it was freezing in the cinema and it was long enough to wrap round my neck AND my knees!!!! :sm09: :sm09: :sm09: xxx


Good thing you had that scarf!!! :sm24: Glad you enjoyed the movie. xxxooo


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Well viewers have been and gone, three blokes, not one of them look capable of lifting one log let alone saw up and split 3 or 4 wagon loads. One with a serious heart condition, could only walk for about 5 mins. without resting, another that doesn't look as though he could lift a paper bag and the other one wouldn't be living here at first. I think they might have liked it but we will see. xx


Interesting viewers, you wonder what they have in mind for you lovely barn?!! xx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Islander said:


> A lovely brunch, eggs benedict with seasoned meat patties instead of ham. The hollandaise was accented with some spinach pesto. A salad of cubed gouda, avocado, and cherry tomatoes with tasty oil dressing. And for dessert, tall parfait glasses layered with buttered graham crumbs, lemon greek yogurt and blueberries. Orange juice and coffee.... it was delightful. xoxox


It sounds wonderful, I think I would have really enjoyed that, glad you did!! xxxx


----------



## Islander (Aug 25, 2014)

[quote=PurpleFi

Got back in time to go to the optician. Had a full check up and everything is ok. Just need reading glasses for close work.


For some reason my newest glasses seem to have a continuous "fog" on the lenses even with using the special cleaner and eye glass cloth. Washed the cloth and still it's there. Almost made me consider going back to contacts. There is a coating on these ones for glare but I don't think that should affect them. June what do you think about it?


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

Good morning just, it is cold and snowing here we have about 4" on the ground, okay I got distracted and now it's afternoon.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Butter Tarts _and_ an LYS?! Sounds like paradise!! :sm24: :sm09: :sm09: xxxx


Meet you at the Airport? Xx


----------



## Islander (Aug 25, 2014)

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 7:21 am EST and -7'C (19'F). It snowed all night and is still snowing. It looks like 4-5" worth.
> I was knitting a bulky top down sweater and both DD and mum came into the family room and said it didn't look anything like a sweater.
> The TV has a thing about Ontario butter tarts. There's a new Butter Tart restaurant coming to Bowmanville. I go through there on my way to work and my 2nd LYS is there. Two shops in one trip, hmmm.
> http://www.btvancouver.ca/videos/the-best-butter-tarts-ever/


Pulled some butter tarts out of the freezer yesterday for Mr. J. My hips were screaming.....no, no, no!!!
Let me know how you liked your mountain caplet and the new Butter Tart restaurant? xoxoxo


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

London Girl said:


> You should, it was brilliant and if Gary Oldman doesn't get an Oscar then there ain't no justice!!! He must have studied Churchill so hard and to put up with all that wonderful make up, which I couldn't detect in the slightest, even in close-up!


Fantastic make up. X


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Islander said:


> A lovely brunch, eggs benedict with seasoned meat patties instead of ham. The hollandaise was accented with some spinach pesto. A salad of cubed gouda, avocado, and cherry tomatoes with tasty oil dressing. And for dessert, tall parfait glasses layered with buttered graham crumbs, lemon greek yogurt and blueberries. Orange juice and coffee.... it was delightful. xoxox


That sounds delicious. Glad you had a good time xxxxx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Islander said:


> PurpleFi
> Got back in time to go to the optician. Had a full check up and everything is ok. Just need reading glasses for close work.
> For some reason my newest glasses seem to have a continuous "fog" on the lenses even with using the special cleaner and eye glass cloth. Washed the cloth and still it's there. Almost made me consider going back to contacts. There is a coating on these ones for glare but I don't think that should affect them. June what do you think about it?[/quote said:
> 
> ...


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Hi Saxy, what is the fawn wool going to be when it grows up?


So far it's a gorgeous sleeveless jumper, a knit-sideways cardigan to match it and I'm on the sleeves of a long sleeved jumper if I've worked it out right.


----------



## Islander (Aug 25, 2014)

London Girl said:


> Yesterday, I saw a lady at the bus stop opposite my house wearing one, very unusual, perhaps she has a weak immune system?


They can become stifling after awhile. I wore them for years and also the hightest masks looking after isolation patients. Rules are now if you don't get your flu shot you have to wear them the whole shift. You are right... protection works both ways. oxox


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Islander said:


> Pulled some butter tarts out of the freezer yesterday for Mr. J. My hips were screaming.....no, no, no!!!
> Let me know how you liked your mountain caplet and the new Butter Tart restaurant? xoxoxo


I found a recipe for Nanaimo bars in one of my recipe books. Xx


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Oh boy sounds like an anti-DH day today. Went and had my medicine review (they want an armful of blood to do tests), dropped off some stuff at the charity shop in between getting a shepherd's pie made and fighting the start of a migraine. DH got his paper, came home, made a cup of coffee and read his paper. Just finished everything and it's nearly dinner time. Am determined to get him off his backside this afternoon while I sit and watch. I'm not a happy bunny. xx


Ssssh, don't tell anyone but mine's behaving himself today (so far)


----------



## Islander (Aug 25, 2014)

Barn-dweller said:


> Well viewers have been and gone, three blokes, not one of them look capable of lifting one log let alone saw up and split 3 or 4 wagon loads. One with a serious heart condition, could only walk for about 5 mins. without resting, another that doesn't look as though he could lift a paper bag and the other one wouldn't be living here at first. I think they might have liked it but we will see. xx


That's an interesting trio... xoxox


----------



## Islander (Aug 25, 2014)

PurpleFi said:


> That sounds delicious. Glad you had a good time xxxxx


I had a good time and seconds!.... :sm12: xoxoxo


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Islander said:


> PurpleFi
> Got back in time to go to the optician. Had a full check up and everything is ok. Just need reading glasses for close work.
> For some reason my newest glasses seem to have a continuous "fog" on the lenses even with using the special cleaner and eye glass cloth. Washed the cloth and still it's there. Almost made me consider going back to contacts. There is a coating on these ones for glare but I don't think that should affect them. June what do you think about it?[/quote said:
> 
> ...


----------



## Islander (Aug 25, 2014)

PurpleFi said:


> I found a recipe for Nanaimo bars in one of my recipe books. Xx


I think you should make them and look at your Renfrew photos! I know I do... xoxoxo


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Meet you at the Airport? Xx


 :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: xxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> So far it's a gorgeous sleeveless jumper, a knit-sideways cardigan to match it and I'm on the sleeves of a long sleeved jumper if I've worked it out right.


Sounds lovely, pictures when you're done!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> I found a recipe for Nanaimo bars in one of my recipe books. Xx


NOOOOOOOOO!!!!! xxxxx


----------



## Islander (Aug 25, 2014)

London Girl said:


> Try washing the glasses with washing up liquid and warm water, rinse them and dry with a soft cloth or tissue. I don't find that the special cloths work very well. If you still find them misty, I would take them back and get a professional opinion, the lenses may be faulty!


Good idea I'll try some Dawn, the glass spray included with them seems to be alcohol based. Bet your idea does the trick, thanks love. xoxox


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> Ssssh, don't tell anyone but mine's behaving himself today (so far)


Wow, is he not well?!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: xx


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

London Girl said:


> I wonder how all those guys manage to have those rental properties? That is very uncommon here, I can only think of one lady I worked with that had a seaside bungalow that they stayed in or rented out if they weren't using it. Everyone was very envious!


DH has a friend who owns several properties. I don't like private landlords. They're in it for the wrong reasons. And they tend to want to know everything you're doing in 'their' property.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Islander said:


> Good idea I'll try some Dawn, the glass spray included with them seems to be alcohol based. Bet your idea does the trick, thanks love. xoxox


You're welcome, let me know if it works!! xxxx


----------



## Islander (Aug 25, 2014)

SaxonLady said:


> So far it's a gorgeous sleeveless jumper, a knit-sideways cardigan to match it and I'm on the sleeves of a long sleeved jumper if I've worked it out right.


Sounds nice Janet, what colour did you choose? xoxo


----------



## Islander (Aug 25, 2014)

London Girl said:


> You should, it was brilliant and if Gary Oldman doesn't get an Oscar then there ain't no justice!!! He must have studied Churchill so hard and to put up with all that wonderful make up, which I couldn't detect in the slightest, even in close-up!


What a remarkable change. Churchill was an amazing man.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Sounds like you did as well as me at school!!! :sm15: :sm15: :sm15: xxx


It's all relative. My reports were never very good, but I was in the top stream at the High school, so in the top 8% to start with. I always got 'could do better. Doesn't try hard enough'


----------



## Islander (Aug 25, 2014)

London Girl said:


> Thank you, I did! Have to say I was very grateful for the scarf that Jacky knitted for me, it was freezing in the cinema and it was long enough to wrap round my neck AND my knees!!!! :sm09: :sm09: :sm09: xxx


I love mine too, it's so soft and cushy. :sm02:


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> DH has a friend who owns several properties. I don't like private landlords. They're in it for the wrong reasons. And they tend to want to know everything you're doing in 'their' property.


I agree about private landlords, the development of which my house is a part, was lovely in the 70s, every one was quite house proud and kept the outside of their houses and their front gardens immaculately. Now, a lot of the houses are rented out and have been allowed to become really shabby, with weedy, overgrown gardens and peeling, scruffy paintwork. Fortunately, a lot of us are old school and try to keep up appearances!!!


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

jinx said:


> My niece notified me that my sister broke her hip during the night. The hospital thought she may have had a heart attack and fell breaking her hip. While getting her stabilized for a heart cath she had another heart attack. They are hoping to get her heart stabilized in order to do surgery to repair her hip. Not looking good right now. All prayers or good wishes for Carol Lee are appreciated.


You must be worried sick. You have prayers and good wishes galore.


----------



## Islander (Aug 25, 2014)

Mom's on a new yarn kick, she likes Red Heart "Heart and Sole" now. Walmart sells it and surprisingly it's not reasonable. $7.97 a 50g ball in Canada. It's the only yarn I've ever seen in there that is wool or a high wool sock mix. It does pattern nicely and come in pretty colours. Here is an internet photo. My OCD mom would match everything perfect though.. :sm02:


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

London Girl said:


> You should, it was brilliant and if Gary Oldman doesn't get an Oscar then there ain't no justice!!! He must have studied Churchill so hard and to put up with all that wonderful make up, which I couldn't detect in the slightest, even in close-up!


Two men I admire considerably.


----------



## Islander (Aug 25, 2014)

London Girl said:


> I agree about private landlords, the development of which my house is a part, was lovely in the 70s, every one was quite house proud and kept the outside of their houses and their front gardens immaculately. Now, a lot of the houses are rented out and have been allowed to become really shabby, with weedy, overgrown gardens and peeling, scruffy paintwork. Fortunately, a lot of us are old school and try to keep up appearances!!!


When we rented we had a hobby farm for 10 yrs and did a lot for the landlady... fencing, gardening, looked after the animals. When we bought our property before this house, she tried to lower the rent to get us to stay! That doesn't happen anymore!


----------



## Islander (Aug 25, 2014)

It's soup weather, especially cream soups. Thinking about cauliflower and cheese. 
Checked for snowdrops, the first flower that comes up here... no sign yet. I'm sure Victoria has daffodils and primroses flowering right now though!
Off to the kitchen now. xoxo


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

Islander said:


> A lovely brunch, eggs benedict with seasoned meat patties instead of ham. The hollandaise was accented with some spinach pesto. A salad of cubed gouda, avocado, and cherry tomatoes with tasty oil dressing. And for dessert, tall parfait glasses layered with buttered graham crumbs, lemon greek yogurt and blueberries. Orange juice and coffee.... it was delightful. xoxox


That sounds a right feast. xx :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

Islander said:


> Sorry you are sporting a migraine on top of everything. xoxox


And me, :sm09: still a bit delicate headwise but soldering on as usual. xx :sm23:


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

SaxonLady said:


> Ssssh, don't tell anyone but mine's behaving himself today (so far)


Lucky you. xx


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

Islander said:


> It's soup weather, especially cream soups. Thinking about cauliflower and cheese.
> Checked for snowdrops, the first flower that comes up here... no sign yet. I'm sure Victoria has daffodils and primroses flowering right now though!
> Off to the kitchen now. xoxo


Haven't seen any snowdrops here yet either, the primroses have been out since last Oct. and my daffodils are about 2" above the ground. xx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Islander said:


> Mom's on a new yarn kick, she likes Red Heart "Heart and Sole" now. Walmart sells it and surprisingly it's not reasonable. $7.97 a 50g ball in Canada. It's the only yarn I've ever seen in there that is wool or a high wool sock mix. It does pattern nicely and come in pretty colours. Here is an internet photo. My OCD mom would match everything perfect though.. :sm02:


That's very nice indeed! Most of our yarn shops don't sell Red Heart but you can buy some of it online from Amazon. I have just bought some purple Scrubby yarn to make DD a back scrubber for the shower, after she saw the one I made for DGD. I have also ordered some other colours for the rest of the family!! xxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> Two men I admire considerably.


Go and see the film, you'll admire them even more!! x


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Islander said:


> It's soup weather, especially cream soups. Thinking about cauliflower and cheese.
> Checked for snowdrops, the first flower that comes up here... no sign yet. I'm sure Victoria has daffodils and primroses flowering right now though!
> Off to the kitchen now. xoxo


I have crocus, narcissus and hyacinth shoots appearing, Spring is on the way!!! :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: xxxx


----------



## Islander (Aug 25, 2014)

Has anyone tried freezing scalloped potatoes? Are they good when they go back into the oven for reheating?


----------



## Islander (Aug 25, 2014)

London Girl said:


> That's very nice indeed! Most of our yarn shops don't sell Red Heart but you can buy some of it online from Amazon. I have just bought some purple Scrubby yarn to make DD a back scrubber for the shower, after she saw the one I made for DGD. I have also ordered some other colours for the rest of the family!! xxx


The Heart and Sole is quite nice, it knits evenly and is soft yet durable. xoxo


----------



## Islander (Aug 25, 2014)

London Girl said:


> I have crocus, narcissus and hyacinth shoots appearing, Spring is on the way!!! :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: xxxx


My favourite season of them all! xoxo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Islander said:


> Mom's on a new yarn kick, she likes Red Heart "Heart and Sole" now. Walmart sells it and surprisingly it's not reasonable. $7.97 a 50g ball in Canada. It's the only yarn I've ever seen in there that is wool or a high wool sock mix. It does pattern nicely and come in pretty colours. Here is an internet photo. My OCD mom would match everything perfect though.. :sm02:


Wonderful socks! xxxooo


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Islander said:


> Has anyone tried freezing scalloped potatoes? Are they good when they go back into the oven for reheating?


They're still tasty, but the white sauce tends to separate so the appearance is a little offputting.


----------



## Islander (Aug 25, 2014)

RookieRetiree said:


> They're still tasty, but the white sauce tends to separate so the appearance is a little offputting.


Thanks Jeanette, I'll have to make them on a day when I can take them down fresh. Appearance makes all the difference in what my Mom will eat sometimes. I've put on a pot roast and made beef stew as today she said she thought she was starting to grow feathers from all the chicken she's eaten recently! :sm23:


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

Islander said:


> Thanks Jeanette, I'll have to make them on a day when I can take them down fresh. Appearance makes all the difference in what my Mom will eat sometimes. I've put on a pot roast and made beef stew as today she said she thought she was starting to grow feathers from all the chicken she's eaten recently! :sm23:


At least she would have fresh eggs. Sorry couldn't resist that. xx :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## Islander (Aug 25, 2014)

Barn-dweller said:


> At least she would have fresh eggs. Sorry couldn't resist that. xx :sm23: :sm23:


I enjoy your wit, there always has to be a funny side to life. ???? xoxo


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

Islander said:


> I enjoy your wit, there always has to be a funny side to life. ???? xoxo


Yes I've found that, you just have to laugh at some things or you would despair. xx :sm16:


----------



## Islander (Aug 25, 2014)

Mav, I just read that Nova Scotia is reinventing themselves with craft distilleries, using all Nova Scotia agricultural products, fruits and grains... very cool! 16 of them now contributing to the local economy. Great as long as the roads stay safe! xoxo


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Islander said:


> Thanks Jeanette, I'll have to make them on a day when I can take them down fresh. Appearance makes all the difference in what my Mom will eat sometimes. I've put on a pot roast and made beef stew as today she said she thought she was starting to grow feathers from all the chicken she's eaten recently! :sm23:


I love her sense if humor. Scalloped potatoes and ham is a delicious full meal for me.


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> I may take a "mental" sick day. :sm01:


I think they are the best kind, besides you can't be expected to cover 24hrs, for a long stretch, without some sort of a break! Enjoy your 'Mental Health' break when you decide to take it! xoxo


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> That's different than over here. When an offer is accepted, even if just verbally, all other offers get put on hold until the papers are settled. If financing or any other condition of sale is not met, then the offers on hold become active again.


Nitzi, it is the same here also. Once an offer is accepted, no other offer can be accepted, unless the deal falls through, and any other offers can then be brought into play! Having said that, I have had a sale taken out from under me, when I was younger, by a car dealer! I took my ire out on the owner of that business, by telling everyone that the business couldn't be trusted to honour any deals that had been made. I don't think it really affected the business; but they did go out of business not to much later than that incident, so I think several people had a similar thing happen to them. ????????


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> I'm thinking of getting one of those medical masks that the orientals like using. With all the coughing and sneezing going on at work, I'm sure I'm next.
> I do have antiseptic wipes and I wipe my cubical down all the time.


I think anyone in an enclosed workplace should be taking that, or similar, type of action; to assist in avoiding contracting any flu virus that is currently in your country! All of these viruses are passed on by droplet transport, and the mask would be a good barrier against that. Just remember to change your mask regularly, because the longer a single mask is used, the less effective it is! If you are seriously thinking of doing this, there are different types of masks available, that have different levels of protection, you should be able to find these in a Pharmacy shop, or on line; just do a little research before you buy! Also remember that handwashing is also part of the prevention, you don't know how many people actually transfer infections through their hands! Enough advice, sorry about going overboard on this, but I am very aware of the risks, and do this a lot with my DD's! ????????????????


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

London Girl said:


> You should, it was brilliant and if Gary Oldman doesn't get an Oscar then there ain't no justice!!! He must have studied Churchill so hard and to put up with all that wonderful make up, which I couldn't detect in the slightest, even in close-up!


The makeup artists are definitely worth the amounts they are paid, that is a wonderful result!


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Yesterday, I saw a lady at the bus stop opposite my house wearing one, very unusual, perhaps she has a weak immune system?


And perhaps just being sensible, as others don't seem to care where, or when, they cough or sneeze! ????????


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

Islander said:


> A lovely brunch, eggs benedict with seasoned meat patties instead of ham. The hollandaise was accented with some spinach pesto. A salad of cubed gouda, avocado, and cherry tomatoes with tasty oil dressing. And for dessert, tall parfait glasses layered with buttered graham crumbs, lemon greek yogurt and blueberries. Orange juice and coffee.... it was delightful. xoxox


That sounds absolutely delicious, I am now going to have lunch! Reading about your brunch, woke my stomach! ????????????


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

No good news to report today. Things are going from bad to worse. Sad time my family and I. But there is always hope. Maybe tomorrow will be better.


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

jinx said:


> No good news to report today. Things are going from bad to worse. Sad time my family and I. But there is always hope. Maybe tomorrow will be better.


So sorry to hear that, we are all with you. xx


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

Morning all from a very dull Wales, but at least the wind has died down after last night's blow. My excitement for the day is off to the recycling centre to get rid of a load of stuff. How do I cope with it? At least I might get dinner out. See you later. xx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

jinx said:


> No good news to report today. Things are going from bad to worse. Sad time my family and I. But there is always hope. Maybe tomorrow will be better.


Surrounding you and your family in love and hugs xxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Islander said:


> My favourite season of them all! xoxo


Me too, such a feel good factor after winter! There is a tiny yellow crocus trying to bloom out there this morning!! Xxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Islander said:


> Thanks Jeanette, I'll have to make them on a day when I can take them down fresh. Appearance makes all the difference in what my Mom will eat sometimes. I've put on a pot roast and made beef stew as today she said she thought she was starting to grow feathers from all the chicken she's eaten recently! :sm23:


 :sm09: Good she hasn't lost her SOH!! xxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

jinx said:


> No good news to report today. Things are going from bad to worse. Sad time my family and I. But there is always hope. Maybe tomorrow will be better.


More hugs for you dear, hope they help in some small way () () () () () xxxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Good sunny morning here in London so I am off out with Jill today! Catch you later, lots of love xxxx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Good morning from a calm and sunny Surrey. The wind really ripped round the house last night, but no tree damage this morning.

Had a really good singing session last night with lots of impromptu singing of all the songs in My Fair Lady with a touch of South Pacific thrown in for good measure.

May go out to look at kitchen units today and pick up some fish and chips as we didn't have them yesterday. Love and hugs to all. xxx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Good sunny morning here in London so I am off out with Jill today! Catch you later, lots of love xxxx


Have a fun day. xxx


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

Islander said:


> A lovely brunch, eggs benedict with seasoned meat patties instead of ham. The hollandaise was accented with some spinach pesto. A salad of cubed gouda, avocado, and cherry tomatoes with tasty oil dressing. And for dessert, tall parfait glasses layered with buttered graham crumbs, lemon greek yogurt and blueberries. Orange juice and coffee.... it was delightful. xoxox


It sounds wonderful.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Wow, is he not well?!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: xx


He's fine, apart from constant pain from his back.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

Islander said:


> Sounds nice Janet, what colour did you choose? xoxo


I didn't. DH bought a huge bag of 50 100gm balls of a nice neutral shade of fawn. DK, Turkish with bits of gold in it. I'm just playing with it. It's a very usable colour but there's so much of it!


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

Islander said:


> What a remarkable change. Churchill was an amazing man.


He was a genius, flawed and crazy, but a genius. Comes the moment, comes the man.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

Islander said:


> I love mine too, it's so soft and cushy. :sm02:


I love mine too. I think Jacky must enjoy knitting them!


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

Islander said:


> Mom's on a new yarn kick, she likes Red Heart "Heart and Sole" now. Walmart sells it and surprisingly it's not reasonable. $7.97 a 50g ball in Canada. It's the only yarn I've ever seen in there that is wool or a high wool sock mix. It does pattern nicely and come in pretty colours. Here is an internet photo. My OCD mom would match everything perfect though.. :sm02:


So would I.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

Islander said:


> It's soup weather, especially cream soups. Thinking about cauliflower and cheese.
> Checked for snowdrops, the first flower that comes up here... no sign yet. I'm sure Victoria has daffodils and primroses flowering right now though!
> Off to the kitchen now. xoxo


Your soup sounds wonderful.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> And me, :sm09: still a bit delicate headwise but soldering on as usual. xx :sm23:


What are you soldering? Sorry, couldn't resist it. I know you left out the i.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Haven't seen any snowdrops here yet either, the primroses have been out since last Oct. and my daffodils are about 2" above the ground. xx


They're about 4" on all the roundabouts here.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Go and see the film, you'll admire them even more!! x


Don't worry I shall try to get to it somehow. Things are a bit busy here ATM. Kids!


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

Islander said:


> My favourite season of them all! xoxo


Everyone's I think.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

jinx said:


> No good news to report today. Things are going from bad to worse. Sad time my family and I. But there is always hope. Maybe tomorrow will be better.


Keep hoping. Having others willing her on has to help. Thinking of her, and you.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Me too, such a feel good factor after winter! There is a tiny yellow crocus trying to bloom out there this morning!! Xxxx


I have one fresh rose on each of the bushes by my front door. A lovely yellow bud seems to be trying to come in. Very cheering.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a calm and sunny Surrey. The wind really ripped round the house last night, but no tree damage this morning.
> 
> Had a really good singing session last night with lots of impromptu singing of all the songs in My Fair Lady with a touch of South Pacific thrown in for good measure.
> 
> May go out to look at kitchen units today and pick up some fish and chips as we didn't have them yesterday. Love and hugs to all. xxx


The wind was wicked. It woke me up at one point, which didn't happen in the 1987 storm. This morning the sky is blue and white with a lovely glow.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 7:21 am EST and -7'C (19'F). It was windy last night and the fluffy snow blew into drifts. I have some almost bare spots in the back yard and a deep drift between the house and the shed in the side yard.
I found out yesterday that a lady named Pat is joining our team. The other team is happy to see her go. (That should tell you something. I have some luck.:sm16: ) Only one more year to go until they can't touch my pension. one year, twelve months, 365-18 days....OK, too early to do math.
I finished the yoke on my bulky sweater. I was trying to figure out the separation into the parts and how many stitches to put on holders when I realised that I was on the wrong row, I was on a WS row when I should have been on a RS row. So I tinked back and I'll try it tonight. :sm11:


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

Morning from my little corner of the world. This little corner where it is still winter. We got several inches of snow over the past few days. It amazes me that you are all talking about flowers and spring. I will have to wait several weeks before it looks anything like spring around here. 
Wishing everyone a good Thursday.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> I have one fresh rose on each of the bushes by my front door. A lovely yellow bud seems to be trying to come in. Very cheering.


Roses already!!!!!! I won't see greenery until March, or April, if spring is late. And flowers come in May.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> They're about 4" on all the roundabouts here.


I've smelled hyacinths in the grocery store. :sm17:


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> I didn't. DH bought a huge bag of 50 100gm balls of a nice neutral shade of fawn. DK, Turkish with bits of gold in it. I'm just playing with it. It's a very usable colour but there's so much of it!


You could probably knit something like this. :sm11:


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a calm and sunny Surrey. The wind really ripped round the house last night, but no tree damage this morning.
> 
> Had a really good singing session last night with lots of impromptu singing of all the songs in My Fair Lady with a touch of South Pacific thrown in for good measure.
> 
> May go out to look at kitchen units today and pick up some fish and chips as we didn't have them yesterday. Love and hugs to all. xxx


That sounds like you had fun.
Enjoy the fish and chips.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Morning all from a very dull Wales, but at least the wind has died down after last night's blow. My excitement for the day is off to the recycling centre to get rid of a load of stuff. How do I cope with it? At least I might get dinner out. See you later. xx


Enjoy your dinner, and don't overdo yourself with all the decluttering.


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

jinx said:


> No good news to report today. Things are going from bad to worse. Sad time my family and I. But there is always hope. Maybe tomorrow will be better.


Sorry to hear that jinx. Thinking of you and your family


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

jinx said:


> No good news to report today. Things are going from bad to worse. Sad time my family and I. But there is always hope. Maybe tomorrow will be better.


I hope things start to turn around soon. I'll be thinking of you and your sister.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Xiang said:


> And perhaps just being sensible, as others don't seem to care where, or when, they cough or sneeze! ????????


The price of tissues keeps going up.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Xiang said:


> I think anyone in an enclosed workplace should be taking that, or similar, type of action; to assist in avoiding contracting any flu virus that is currently in your country! All of these viruses are passed on by droplet transport, and the mask would be a good barrier against that. Just remember to change your mask regularly, because the longer a single mask is used, the less effective it is! If you are seriously thinking of doing this, there are different types of masks available, that have different levels of protection, you should be able to find these in a Pharmacy shop, or on line; just do a little research before you buy! Also remember that handwashing is also part of the prevention, you don't know how many people actually transfer infections through their hands! Enough advice, sorry about going overboard on this, but I am very aware of the risks, and do this a lot with my DD's! ????????????????


I've been doing a lot of handwashing, my hands are drying out. But they finally fixed the hot water in the lower bathroom. It's much more effective to wash with hot water. :sm16: :sm17: I know the soap is strong enough to remove ink from the skin, so it should remove any viruses too.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Xiang said:


> Nitzi, it is the same here also. Once an offer is accepted, no other offer can be accepted, unless the deal falls through, and any other offers can then be brought into play! Having said that, I have had a sale taken out from under me, when I was younger, by a car dealer! I took my ire out on the owner of that business, by telling everyone that the business couldn't be trusted to honour any deals that had been made. I don't think it really affected the business; but they did go out of business not to much later than that incident, so I think several people had a similar thing happen to them. ????????


We've had some "car salesmen" types in real estate here, but they don't last long.
Social media has been great for making salesmen behave.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

jinx said:


> Morning from my little corner of the world. This little corner where it is still winter. We got several inches of snow over the past few days. It amazes me that you are all talking about flowers and spring. I will have to wait several weeks before it looks anything like spring around here.
> Wishing everyone a good Thursday.


Once the snow melts it will all suddenly start. Spring. It's coming dear lady, I promise.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Xiang said:


> I think they are the best kind, besides you can't be expected to cover 24hrs, for a long stretch, without some sort of a break! Enjoy your 'Mental Health' break when you decide to take it! xoxo


Especially when the lady that I currently work with, makes changes, then emails me at night to tell me about the changes after things have started to fail, and she expects me to undo her change. I told her the last time, you did it, you fix it. But she wouldn't get any overtime so she didn't do it. :sm16:


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Roses already!!!!!! I won't see greenery until March, or April, if spring is late. And flowers come in May.


My roses never stop. There is always at least one or two in bloom. When it gets below freezing, which is rare, they die in bloom, which is sad to see, but along comes another.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> You could probably knit something like this. :sm11:


I could, with two balls together, but, trust me, I won't!


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Islander said:


> Mav, I just read that Nova Scotia is reinventing themselves with craft distilleries, using all Nova Scotia agricultural products, fruits and grains... very cool! 16 of them now contributing to the local economy. Great as long as the roads stay safe! xoxo


There were a few of them when I visited about 5 or 6 years ago. We have a few craft breweries here too in Cobourg and Peterborough. I've developed a liking for the brewery in Peterborough.

We used to make apple cider from all the apple trees growing on the side of the roads around our old house.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

I'm going to sign off now. I'll have to squeeze by the feral kitty who is eating cat food on the front porch.
Everyone have a good day.


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

SaxonLady said:


> What are you soldering? Sorry, couldn't resist it. I know you left out the i.


Funny when I wrote it I knew it was wrong but had a senior moment and couldn't work out what was wrong. Ah well if it made someone smile it wasn't wasted. xx


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

So true. First it has to stop snowing. Just knowing it is right around the corner is uplifting.


SaxonLady said:


> Once the snow melts it will all suddenly start. Spring. It's coming dear lady, I promise.


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

SaxonLady said:


> The wind was wicked. It woke me up at one point, which didn't happen in the 1987 storm. This morning the sky is blue and white with a lovely glow.


The wind had died down by the time I went to bed but we've had rain, sleet and snow here so far this morning. xx


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Funny when I wrote it I knew it was wrong but had a senior moment and couldn't work out what was wrong. Ah well if it made someone smile it wasn't wasted. xx


I assumed you skipped a pad; typos always make me laugh if they mean something different.


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

Been to the recycling centre and guess what, they've changed their opening hours again so came home with all our stuff so will drop it off when we go past on Saturday. Not doing anything else today, it's me time I have decided. xx


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> I assumed you skipped a pad; typos always make me laugh if they mean something different.


The sky is now blue all over and the sun is shining everywhere. I guess when I pick the twins up from school we're off to the park.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

jinx said:


> No good news to report today. Things are going from bad to worse. Sad time my family and I. But there is always hope. Maybe tomorrow will be better.


I'm so sorry, jinx. Sending you all many warm, comforting and healing hugs and keeping you all in my thoughts and prayers. xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Good morning. We've had a lot of rain here yesterday and overnight and still this morning along with a bit of windy weather. Not much going on but will meet up with a couple of friends this afternoon for a chat and some knitting. I hope you all have a great day/afternoon/evening. Love you all lots! xxxooo


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> I could, with two balls together, but, trust me, I won't!


Thank goodness for thatxxxxx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Change of plans today. Decided we were not in the mood to go out. So Mr P took down some shelves, I did a load of washing and printed of some music. Have got fish out of the freezer so we will still have fish and chips tonight. And best of all ------ my boots have arrived!! They fit beautifully and look great, well at least I think so, Mr P hasn't stopped laughing. Now going to do some goldwork. xx


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Change of plans today. Decided we were not in the mood to go out. So Mr P took down some shelves, I did a load of washing and printed of some music. Have got fish out of the freezer so we will still have fish and chips tonight. And best of all ------ my boots have arrived!! They fit beautifully and look great, well at least I think so, Mr P hasn't stopped laughing. Now going to do some goldwork. xx


I have seen your boots in every shape and color several times a day since your ordered them. Makes me smile every time the ad pops up on the screen. Big brother is watching us and knows exactly what sites we frequent and what we look at when on those sites.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

jinx said:


> I have seen you boots in every shape and color several times a day since your ordered them. Makes me smile every time the ad pops up on the screen. Big brother is watching us and knows exactly what sites we frequent and what we look at when on those sites.


No secrets here then. How you doing? xx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 7:21 am EST and -7'C (19'F). It was windy last night and the fluffy snow blew into drifts. I have some almost bare spots in the back yard and a deep drift between the house and the shed in the side yard.
> I found out yesterday that a lady named Pat is joining our team. The other team is happy to see her go. (That should tell you something. I have some luck.:sm16: ) Only one more year to go until they can't touch my pension. one year, twelve months, 365-18 days....OK, too early to do math.
> I finished the yoke on my bulky sweater. I was trying to figure out the separation into the parts and how many stitches to put on holders when I realised that I was on the wrong row, I was on a WS row when I should have been on a RS row. So I tinked back and I'll try it tonight. :sm11:


Hang in there kid, you can do this! Think how quickly Christmas comes round, by next christmas you will be almost there!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> You could probably knit something like this. :sm11:


 :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: She's got enough to knit a man to go inside it too!!! Oh, the work that went into that!! :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: xxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Been to the recycling centre and guess what, they've changed their opening hours again so came home with all our stuff so will drop it off when we go past on Saturday. Not doing anything else today, it's me time I have decided. xx


Oh no! I hate wasting time. Eating, drinking, knitting or chatting with friends is never wasted time!!! xxxx


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Evening girls. Ive been snowed on. a good 3 to 4 ins. Ive not been able to get to Stephens. Tomorrow Im supposed to go out for anbirthday lunch with Lynn but we shall have to see.

I won $25 at the over 60's this week.

I had my roof tiled yesterday. The day before the snow came. Im only on 224 but I promise I'll catch up soon. Im not in a good place at the moment. Sorry. Love you all.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Evening girls. Ive been snowed on. a good 3 to 4 ins. Ive not been able to get to Stephens. Tomorrow Im supposed to go out for anbirthday lunch with Lynn but we shall have to see.
> 
> I won $25 at the over 60's this week.
> 
> I had my roof tiled yesterday. The day before the snow came. Im only on 224 but I promise I'll catch up soon. Im not in a good place at the moment. Sorry. Love you all.


Hang in there my dear friend, this too shall pass xxxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

grandma susan said:


> Evening girls. Ive been snowed on. a good 3 to 4 ins. Ive not been able to get to Stephens. Tomorrow Im supposed to go out for anbirthday lunch with Lynn but we shall have to see.
> 
> I won $25 at the over 60's this week.
> 
> I had my roof tiled yesterday. The day before the snow came. Im only on 224 but I promise I'll catch up soon. Im not in a good place at the moment. Sorry. Love you all.


Sorry you're not in a good place, we're here when you want us. Well done on the £25 a nice boost to your holiday purse. Snow is not good when you want to get out, hope it goes soon. Love back. xx


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Evening girls. Ive been snowed on. a good 3 to 4 ins. Ive not been able to get to Stephens. Tomorrow Im supposed to go out for anbirthday lunch with Lynn but we shall have to see.
> 
> I won $25 at the over 60's this week.
> 
> I had my roof tiled yesterday. The day before the snow came. Im only on 224 but I promise I'll catch up soon. Im not in a good place at the moment. Sorry. Love you all.


We're all here for you, Susan! Sending you many warm and comforting hugs and lots of love! And well done on the $25! xxxooo :sm24:


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Well, we finally heard from Sound Transit on the "entitlement" amount and it's not good at all (much lower than everyone else has received -- can't figure that one out). Anyway, we'll leave it to our attorney to get back to them. Totally ticked off and insulted!!! :sm25: :sm25: :sm13: xxooo


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Evening girls. Ive been snowed on. a good 3 to 4 ins. Ive not been able to get to Stephens. Tomorrow Im supposed to go out for anbirthday lunch with Lynn but we shall have to see.
> 
> I won $25 at the over 60's this week.
> 
> I had my roof tiled yesterday. The day before the snow came. Im only on 224 but I promise I'll catch up soon. Im not in a good place at the moment. Sorry. Love you all.


Good things are happening for you. The roof is finally fixed. You won $25.00. Think of the positives. Easy to say, hard to do. You are not alone, where ever you are our thoughts and prayers go with you.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> Well, we finally heard from Sound Transit on the "entitlement" amount and it's not good at all (much lower than everyone else has received -- can't figure that one out). Anyway, we'll leave it to our attorney to get back to them. Totally ticked off and insulted!!! :sm25: :sm25: :sm13: xxooo


How awful; praying that you get an appropriate amount.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

https://m.facebook.com/?_rdr#!/AliceStarmore/photos/a.1296083267143797.1073741849.138938572858278/1527624320656356/?type=3&refid=28&_ft_=qid.6512466102092566773%3Amf_story_key.-378644801135442524%3Atop_level_post_id.556488978033298%3Apage_id.138938572858278%3Apage_insights.%7B%22138938572858278%22%3A%7B%22page_id%22%3A138938572858278%2C%22role%22%3A1%2C%22actor_id%22%3A546134569%2C%22psn%22%3A%22EntGroupMallPostCreationStory%22%2C%22attached_story%22%3A%7B%22role%22%3A1%2C%22page_id%22%3A138938572858278%2C%22post_context%22%3A%7B%22story_fbid%22%3A1527624320656356%2C%22publish_time%22%3A1515818114%2C%22story_name%22%3A%22EntComposerPhotoCreationStory%22%2C%22object_fbtype%22%3A22%7D%2C%22actor_id%22%3A138938572858278%2C%22psn%22%3A%22EntComposerPhotoCreationStory%22%2C%22sl%22%3A5%7D%2C%22sl%22%3A5%2C%22targets%22%3A%5B%7B%22page_id%22%3A138938572858278%2C%22actor_id%22%3A546134569%2C%22role%22%3A1%2C%22post_id%22%3A0%2C%22share_id%22%3A0%7D%5D%7D%2C%22383336681693998%22%3A%7B%22page_id%22%3A383336681693998%2C%22role%22%3A24%2C%22actor_id%22%3A546134569%2C%22psn%22%3A%22EntGroupMallPostCreationStory%22%2C%22attached_story%22%3A%7B%22page_id%22%3A383336681693998%2C%22role%22%3A24%2C%22actor_id%22%3A138938572858278%2C%22psn%22%3A%22EntComposerPhotoCreationStory%22%2C%22sl%22%3A5%7D%2C%22sl%22%3A5%2C%22targets%22%3A%5B%7B%22page_id%22%3A383336681693998%2C%22actor_id%22%3A546134569%2C%22role%22%3A8%7D%5D%7D%2C%22472549069424867%22%3A%7B%22page_id%22%3A472549069424867%2C%22role%22%3A8%2C%22actor_id%22%3A546134569%2C%22psn%22%3A%22EntGroupMallPostCreationStory%22%2C%22attached_story%22%3A%7B%22page_id%22%3A472549069424867%2C%22role%22%3A8%2C%22actor_id%22%3A138938572858278%2C%22psn%22%3A%22EntComposerPhotoCreationStory%22%2C%22sl%22%3A5%7D%2C%22sl%22%3A5%2C%22targets%22%3A%5B%7B%22page_id%22%3A472549069424867%2C%22actor_id%22%3A546134569%2C%22role%22%3A8%7D%5D%7D%7D&__tn__=%2As-R

This is for Trish. Hope it works xx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> Well, we finally heard from Sound Transit on the "entitlement" amount and it's not good at all (much lower than everyone else has received -- can't figure that one out). Anyway, we'll leave it to our attorney to get back to them. Totally ticked off and insulted!!! :sm25: :sm25: :sm13: xxooo


Hope your attorney can get it sorted. Hang on in there xxxxx


----------



## Islander (Aug 25, 2014)

SaxonLady said:


> I have one fresh rose on each of the bushes by my front door. A lovely yellow bud seems to be trying to come in. Very cheering.


Fresh roses by the front door, doesn't get much nicer than that! xoxo


----------



## Islander (Aug 25, 2014)

SaxonLady said:


> The wind was wicked. It woke me up at one point, which didn't happen in the 1987 storm. This morning the sky is blue and white with a lovely glow.


We had a whopper storm last night as well, rolling thunder and lightening ALL NIGHT long. The rain was torrent and driven sideways and as expected no power. I watched a bloke at the firehall hosing down the parking lot all through it. Made me very uncomfortable with all the lightening going on. I have to say the weather just keeps getting weirder.

Your sky sounds beautiful. We had a sailors warning the other day... red sky in the morning. xoxox


----------



## Islander (Aug 25, 2014)

jinx said:


> Morning from my little corner of the world. This little corner where it is still winter. We got several inches of snow over the past few days. It amazes me that you are all talking about flowers and spring. I will have to wait several weeks before it looks anything like spring around here.
> Wishing everyone a good Thursday.


It will come to you too Jinx, keep your chin up! xoxox


----------



## Islander (Aug 25, 2014)

Barn-dweller said:


> Been to the recycling centre and guess what, they've changed their opening hours again so came home with all our stuff so will drop it off when we go past on Saturday. Not doing anything else today, it's me time I have decided. xx


That happened to me the other day as well, great fun carrying it back to the car. I found a different charity and they were only too happy and gave me 10% off on anything I wanted in the store. I came home with a rice cooker and a little set of plastic drawers for my dpn's. 
If spell check changes dpn's once more I'm going to have a hissy fit. :sm22: xoxox


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> Well, we finally heard from Sound Transit on the "entitlement" amount and it's not good at all (much lower than everyone else has received -- can't figure that one out). Anyway, we'll leave it to our attorney to get back to them. Totally ticked off and insulted!!! :sm25: :sm25: :sm13: xxooo


So you should be! Hope your lwayer can get you a much better deal. Keep your chin up love!! xxxx


----------



## Islander (Aug 25, 2014)

PurpleFi said:


> https://m.facebook.com/?_rdr#!/AliceStarmore/photos/a.1296083267143797.1073741849.138938572858278/1527624320656356/?type=3&refid=28&_ft_=qid.6512466102092566773%3Amf_story_key.-378644801135442524%3Atop_level_post_id.556488978033298%3Apage_id.138938572858278%3Apage_insights.%7B%22138938572858278%22%3A%7B%22page_id%22%3A138938572858278%2C%22role%22%3A1%2C%22actor_id%22%3A546134569%2C%22psn%22%3A%22EntGroupMallPostCreationStory%22%2C%22attached_story%22%3A%7B%22role%22%3A1%2C%22page_id%22%3A138938572858278%2C%22post_context%22%3A%7B%22story_fbid%22%3A1527624320656356%2C%22publish_time%22%3A1515818114%2C%22story_name%22%3A%22EntComposerPhotoCreationStory%22%2C%22object_fbtype%22%3A22%7D%2C%22actor_id%22%3A138938572858278%2C%22psn%22%3A%22EntComposerPhotoCreationStory%22%2C%22sl%22%3A5%7D%2C%22sl%22%3A5%2C%22targets%22%3A%5B%7B%22page_id%22%3A138938572858278%2C%22actor_id%22%3A546134569%2C%22role%22%3A1%2C%22post_id%22%3A0%2C%22share_id%22%3A0%7D%5D%7D%2C%22383336681693998%22%3A%7B%22page_id%22%3A383336681693998%2C%22role%22%3A24%2C%22actor_id%22%3A546134569%2C%22psn%22%3A%22EntGroupMallPostCreationStory%22%2C%22attached_story%22%3A%7B%22page_id%22%3A383336681693998%2C%22role%22%3A24%2C%22actor_id%22%3A138938572858278%2C%22psn%22%3A%22EntComposerPhotoCreationStory%22%2C%22sl%22%3A5%7D%2C%22sl%22%3A5%2C%22targets%22%3A%5B%7B%22page_id%22%3A383336681693998%2C%22actor_id%22%3A546134569%2C%22role%22%3A8%7D%5D%7D%2C%22472549069424867%22%3A%7B%22page_id%22%3A472549069424867%2C%22role%22%3A8%2C%22actor_id%22%3A546134569%2C%22psn%22%3A%22EntGroupMallPostCreationStory%22%2C%22attached_story%22%3A%7B%22page_id%22%3A472549069424867%2C%22role%22%3A8%2C%22actor_id%22%3A138938572858278%2C%22psn%22%3A%22EntComposerPhotoCreationStory%22%2C%22sl%22%3A5%7D%2C%22sl%22%3A5%2C%22targets%22%3A%5B%7B%22page_id%22%3A472549069424867%2C%22actor_id%22%3A546134569%2C%22role%22%3A8%7D%5D%7D%7D&__tn__=%2As-R
> 
> This is for Trish. Hope it works xx


Gadzooks! What kind of link is that! Josephine, you know me well, that raven design appeals to me. I would wear it without the hood. The older I get the more I want to be different. :sm17: She does nice work. xoxoxo


----------



## Islander (Aug 25, 2014)

grandma susan said:


> Evening girls. Ive been snowed on. a good 3 to 4 ins. Ive not been able to get to Stephens. Tomorrow Im supposed to go out for anbirthday lunch with Lynn but we shall have to see.
> 
> I won $25 at the over 60's this week.
> 
> I had my roof tiled yesterday. The day before the snow came. Im only on 224 but I promise I'll catch up soon. Im not in a good place at the moment. Sorry. Love you all.


My pot is over $150 now, in a few years I'll be ready! xoxoxox


----------



## Islander (Aug 25, 2014)

Miss Pam said:


> Well, we finally heard from Sound Transit on the "entitlement" amount and it's not good at all (much lower than everyone else has received -- can't figure that one out). Anyway, we'll leave it to our attorney to get back to them. Totally ticked off and insulted!!! :sm25: :sm25: :sm13: xxooo


Maybe that's what they do... low ball you on the first attempt. It's all a game.... sending you hugs filled with power! xoxox


----------



## Islander (Aug 25, 2014)

Just getting over a 24 hour bug, feel like I've been pulled through a knot hole backwards. Nothing a nice bath won't fix. Going to take it easy today. xoxoxo


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

Miss Pam said:


> Well, we finally heard from Sound Transit on the "entitlement" amount and it's not good at all (much lower than everyone else has received -- can't figure that one out). Anyway, we'll leave it to our attorney to get back to them. Totally ticked off and insulted!!! :sm25: :sm25: :sm13: xxooo


Oh I know that feeling but at least you've got a base point and things are moving, hope your attorney can now get them to offer a sensible amount, fingers crossed. xx


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

Islander said:


> That happened to me the other day as well, great fun carrying it back to the car. I found a different charity and they were only too happy and gave me 10% off on anything I wanted in the store. I came home with a rice cooker and a little set of plastic drawers for my dpn's.
> If spell check changes dpn's once more I'm going to have a hissy fit. :sm22: xoxox


This was just rubbish to dump so brought it home and will leave it in the car 'til Sat. xx


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

Islander said:


> Just getting over a 24 hour bug, feel like I've been pulled through a knot hole backwards. Nothing a nice bath won't fix. Going to take it easy today. xoxoxo


Sorry you've not been well, but no let up to be ill is there? Have a nice hot bath and forget the world for a little while. xx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Islander said:


> Gadzooks! What kind of link is that! Josephine, you know me well, that raven design appeals to me. I would wear it without the hood. The older I get the more I want to be different. :sm17: She does nice work. xoxoxo


Thought you'd like her designs. Xxxz


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> How awful; praying that you get an appropriate amount.


Thank you, Jeanette! This process has been so unbelievably bad. We'll get through it, but the being in in part isn't any fun at all! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Hope your attorney can get it sorted. Hang on in there xxxxx


Me, too, and thank you! And, we're trying!!!! xxxooo


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Islander said:


> Just getting over a 24 hour bug, feel like I've been pulled through a knot hole backwards. Nothing a nice bath won't fix. Going to take it easy today. xoxoxo


Lots of love and healing hugs coming your way xxxxx


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Oh I know that feeling but at least you've got a base point and things are moving, hope your attorney can now get them to offer a sensible amount, fingers crossed. xx


One can hope! Thank you! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Islander said:


> Maybe that's what they do... low ball you on the first attempt. It's all a game.... sending you hugs filled with power! xoxox


Thank you, Trish! xxxooo


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> Me, too, and thank you! And, we're trying!!!! xxxooo


We'll all come over and lamp a few people xxxx


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

London Girl said:


> So you should be! Hope your lwayer can get you a much better deal. Keep your chin up love!! xxxx


Thank you, and I do, too! The love and support all of you provide is certainly a humongous help and very much appreciated! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Islander said:


> Just getting over a 24 hour bug, feel like I've been pulled through a knot hole backwards. Nothing a nice bath won't fix. Going to take it easy today. xoxoxo


Glad you're on the mend. Sending you many comforting and healing hugs! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> We'll all come over and lamp a few people xxxx


That might help -- would at least make me feel better! xxxooo


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> We'll all come over and lamp a few people xxxx


I'm in.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I'm in.


 :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: xxxooo


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Evening girls. Ive been snowed on. a good 3 to 4 ins. Ive not been able to get to Stephens. Tomorrow Im supposed to go out for anbirthday lunch with Lynn but we shall have to see.
> 
> I won $25 at the over 60's this week.
> 
> I had my roof tiled yesterday. The day before the snow came. Im only on 224 but I promise I'll catch up soon. Im not in a good place at the moment. Sorry. Love you all.


You need never say sorry to us. I hope your in a better place now but if not... Well I'll just join you wherever you are.


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> You could probably knit something like this. :sm11:


Okay while that is well done...I don't think so...


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> https://m.facebook.com/?_rdr#!/AliceStarmore/photos/a.1296083267143797.1073741849.138938572858278/1527624320656356/?type=3&refid=28&_ft_=qid.6512466102092566773%3Amf_story_key.-378644801135442524%3Atop_level_post_id.556488978033298%3Apage_id.138938572858278%3Apage_insights.%7B%22138938572858278%22%3A%7B%22page_id%22%3A138938572858278%2C%22role%22%3A1%2C%22actor_id%22%3A546134569%2C%22psn%22%3A%22EntGroupMallPostCreationStory%22%2C%22attached_story%22%3A%7B%22role%22%3A1%2C%22page_id%22%3A138938572858278%2C%22post_context%22%3A%7B%22story_fbid%22%3A1527624320656356%2C%22publish_time%22%3A1515818114%2C%22story_name%22%3A%22EntComposerPhotoCreationStory%22%2C%22object_fbtype%22%3A22%7D%2C%22actor_id%22%3A138938572858278%2C%22psn%22%3A%22EntComposerPhotoCreationStory%22%2C%22sl%22%3A5%7D%2C%22sl%22%3A5%2C%22targets%22%3A%5B%7B%22page_id%22%3A138938572858278%2C%22actor_id%22%3A546134569%2C%22role%22%3A1%2C%22post_id%22%3A0%2C%22share_id%22%3A0%7D%5D%7D%2C%22383336681693998%22%3A%7B%22page_id%22%3A383336681693998%2C%22role%22%3A24%2C%22actor_id%22%3A546134569%2C%22psn%22%3A%22EntGroupMallPostCreationStory%22%2C%22attached_story%22%3A%7B%22page_id%22%3A383336681693998%2C%22role%22%3A24%2C%22actor_id%22%3A138938572858278%2C%22psn%22%3A%22EntComposerPhotoCreationStory%22%2C%22sl%22%3A5%7D%2C%22sl%22%3A5%2C%22targets%22%3A%5B%7B%22page_id%22%3A383336681693998%2C%22actor_id%22%3A546134569%2C%22role%22%3A8%7D%5D%7D%2C%22472549069424867%22%3A%7B%22page_id%22%3A472549069424867%2C%22role%22%3A8%2C%22actor_id%22%3A546134569%2C%22psn%22%3A%22EntGroupMallPostCreationStory%22%2C%22attached_story%22%3A%7B%22page_id%22%3A472549069424867%2C%22role%22%3A8%2C%22actor_id%22%3A138938572858278%2C%22psn%22%3A%22EntComposerPhotoCreationStory%22%2C%22sl%22%3A5%7D%2C%22sl%22%3A5%2C%22targets%22%3A%5B%7B%22page_id%22%3A472549069424867%2C%22actor_id%22%3A546134569%2C%22role%22%3A8%7D%5D%7D%7D&__tn__=%2As-R
> 
> This is for Trish. Hope it works xx


Um wow! And only 5 mos to knit it!


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> It's all relative. My reports were never very good, but I was in the top stream at the High school, so in the top 8% to start with. I always got 'could do better. Doesn't try hard enough'


I always had those remarks on my reports also, especially in maths, that teacher was a exist, he didn't believe that a girl could get higher marks than her brother! DB was not very good at maths, and I was brilliant at it; but my report for maths didn't show it, and at the end of the report there was always those words "doesn't try hard enough" or "could do better"; but I always had a mark of "A" or "A+". DB's marks were usually "C" or "D"; and his report always had "well done", never a comment about the level of his work, or having to try harder! ???? This teacher taught the boys in the class, and any girls in the class had to basically teach themselves; fortunately my brother was able to give me anything I may have missed. He really didn't cope with the high level math, he should have been in a class that did one of the alternative math subjects; but I think the consensus of the teachers who decided each students class level, decided that if a (girl) sibling could master a particular subject, then the brother should also be able to master that same subject! That train of thought didn't work for my brother! ????????????


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

Islander said:


> Thanks Jeanette, I'll have to make them on a day when I can take them down fresh. Appearance makes all the difference in what my Mom will eat sometimes. I've put on a pot roast and made beef stew as today she said she thought she was starting to grow feathers from all the chicken she's eaten recently! :sm23:


So your mum is a very subtle lady! I have been known to say something like that, especially if I can't remember when we last had a good roast beef, or pork (especially with the crackle done to perfection)!????????????????


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

https://www.atlasobscura.com/articles/entire-northern-ireland-village-knitted-wool-crochet-cloughmills-county-antrim?utm_source=Atlas+Obscura+Daily+Newsletter&utm_campaign=9c6bc42389-EMAIL_CAMPAIGN_2018_01_18&utm_medium=email&utm_term=0_f36db9c480-9c6bc42389-65950129&ct=t()&mc_cid=9c6bc42389&mc_eid=

Dh showed me this it's pretty cool!


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> We've had some "car salesmen" types in real estate here, but they don't last long.
> Social media has been great for making salesmen behave.


Shame there was no social media when I was trying to buy that car; but he actually did me a favour, because I later found out that the car ended up being a major headache for the buyer, and actually had a lot of things wrong with it! ????????????????????


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> https://m.facebook.com/?_rdr#!/AliceStarmore/photos/a.1296083267143797.1073741849.138938572858278/1527624320656356/?type=3&refid=28&_ft_=qid.6512466102092566773%3Amf_story_key.-378644801135442524%3Atop_level_post_id.556488978033298%3Apage_id.138938572858278%3Apage_insights.%7B%22138938572858278%22%3A%7B%22page_id%22%3A138938572858278%2C%22role%22%3A1%2C%22actor_id%22%3A546134569%2C%22psn%22%3A%22EntGroupMallPostCreationStory%22%2C%22attached_story%22%3A%7B%22role%22%3A1%2C%22page_id%22%3A138938572858278%2C%22post_context%22%3A%7B%22story_fbid%22%3A1527624320656356%2C%22publish_time%22%3A1515818114%2C%22story_name%22%3A%22EntComposerPhotoCreationStory%22%2C%22object_fbtype%22%3A22%7D%2C%22actor_id%22%3A138938572858278%2C%22psn%22%3A%22EntComposerPhotoCreationStory%22%2C%22sl%22%3A5%7D%2C%22sl%22%3A5%2C%22targets%22%3A%5B%7B%22page_id%22%3A138938572858278%2C%22actor_id%22%3A546134569%2C%22role%22%3A1%2C%22post_id%22%3A0%2C%22share_id%22%3A0%7D%5D%7D%2C%22383336681693998%22%3A%7B%22page_id%22%3A383336681693998%2C%22role%22%3A24%2C%22actor_id%22%3A546134569%2C%22psn%22%3A%22EntGroupMallPostCreationStory%22%2C%22attached_story%22%3A%7B%22page_id%22%3A383336681693998%2C%22role%22%3A24%2C%22actor_id%22%3A138938572858278%2C%22psn%22%3A%22EntComposerPhotoCreationStory%22%2C%22sl%22%3A5%7D%2C%22sl%22%3A5%2C%22targets%22%3A%5B%7B%22page_id%22%3A383336681693998%2C%22actor_id%22%3A546134569%2C%22role%22%3A8%7D%5D%7D%2C%22472549069424867%22%3A%7B%22page_id%22%3A472549069424867%2C%22role%22%3A8%2C%22actor_id%22%3A546134569%2C%22psn%22%3A%22EntGroupMallPostCreationStory%22%2C%22attached_story%22%3A%7B%22page_id%22%3A472549069424867%2C%22role%22%3A8%2C%22actor_id%22%3A138938572858278%2C%22psn%22%3A%22EntComposerPhotoCreationStory%22%2C%22sl%22%3A5%7D%2C%22sl%22%3A5%2C%22targets%22%3A%5B%7B%22page_id%22%3A472549069424867%2C%22actor_id%22%3A546134569%2C%22role%22%3A8%7D%5D%7D%7D&__tn__=%2As-R
> 
> This is for Trish. Hope it works xx


That is beautiful, and the link works perfectly! xoxo


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> https://www.atlasobscura.com/articles/entire-northern-ireland-village-knitted-wool-crochet-cloughmills-county-antrim?utm_source=Atlas+Obscura+Daily+Newsletter&utm_campaign=9c6bc42389-EMAIL_CAMPAIGN_2018_01_18&utm_medium=email&utm_term=0_f36db9c480-9c6bc42389-65950129&ct=t()&mc_cid=9c6bc42389&mc_eid=
> 
> Dh showed me this it's pretty cool!


That is beautiful!


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

All caught up, now for a sleep, it is so hot today; currently at 1450, it is 44°C! I am now going to lay down, enjoy what activity is keeping you busy, or sane! xoxoxo


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Xiang said:


> So your mum is a very subtle lady! I have been known to say something like that, especially if I can't remember when we last had a good roast beef, or pork (especially with the crackle done to perfection)!????????????????


I later thought if a dish that probably would freeze and thaw for serving okay that tastes a lot like scalloped potatoes. I slice white potatoes and sweet potatoes very thinly and set in cold water while I make a white cheese sauce with leeks, onions, celery, myshrooms, zuchinni or whatever needs using up in the refridgerator. I use my cast iron skillet with both butter and oil heating in it snd layer a thin layer of potatoes, then layer if sweet potatoes. While still browning the bottom of the first layer, add vegetables and sauce and keep going until you have just potatoes left. Finsh the layers and then put into 400F degree oven until potatoes are done snd you can see sauce bubbling. Turn the broiler on to brown the top layer of poratoes. Let cool slightly and turnnout onto large platter. The bottom should be nicely browned. Add whatever seasonings you like. I like to use cajun seasonings with potatoes.


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> https://m.facebook.com/?_rdr#!/AliceStarmore/photos/a.1296083267143797.1073741849.138938572858278/1527624320656356/?type=3&refid=28&_ft_=qid.6512466102092566773%3Amf_story_key.-378644801135442524%3Atop_level_post_id.556488978033298%3Apage_id.138938572858278%3Apage_insights.%7B%22138938572858278%22%3A%7B%22page_id%22%3A138938572858278%2C%22role%22%3A1%2C%22actor_id%22%3A546134569%2C%22psn%22%3A%22EntGroupMallPostCreationStory%22%2C%22attached_story%22%3A%7B%22role%22%3A1%2C%22page_id%22%3A138938572858278%2C%22post_context%22%3A%7B%22story_fbid%22%3A1527624320656356%2C%22publish_time%22%3A1515818114%2C%22story_name%22%3A%22EntComposerPhotoCreationStory%22%2C%22object_fbtype%22%3A22%7D%2C%22actor_id%22%3A138938572858278%2C%22psn%22%3A%22EntComposerPhotoCreationStory%22%2C%22sl%22%3A5%7D%2C%22sl%22%3A5%2C%22targets%22%3A%5B%7B%22page_id%22%3A138938572858278%2C%22actor_id%22%3A546134569%2C%22role%22%3A1%2C%22post_id%22%3A0%2C%22share_id%22%3A0%7D%5D%7D%2C%22383336681693998%22%3A%7B%22page_id%22%3A383336681693998%2C%22role%22%3A24%2C%22actor_id%22%3A546134569%2C%22psn%22%3A%22EntGroupMallPostCreationStory%22%2C%22attached_story%22%3A%7B%22page_id%22%3A383336681693998%2C%22role%22%3A24%2C%22actor_id%22%3A138938572858278%2C%22psn%22%3A%22EntComposerPhotoCreationStory%22%2C%22sl%22%3A5%7D%2C%22sl%22%3A5%2C%22targets%22%3A%5B%7B%22page_id%22%3A383336681693998%2C%22actor_id%22%3A546134569%2C%22role%22%3A8%7D%5D%7D%2C%22472549069424867%22%3A%7B%22page_id%22%3A472549069424867%2C%22role%22%3A8%2C%22actor_id%22%3A546134569%2C%22psn%22%3A%22EntGroupMallPostCreationStory%22%2C%22attached_story%22%3A%7B%22page_id%22%3A472549069424867%2C%22role%22%3A8%2C%22actor_id%22%3A138938572858278%2C%22psn%22%3A%22EntComposerPhotoCreationStory%22%2C%22sl%22%3A5%7D%2C%22sl%22%3A5%2C%22targets%22%3A%5B%7B%22page_id%22%3A472549069424867%2C%22actor_id%22%3A546134569%2C%22role%22%3A8%7D%5D%7D%7D&__tn__=%2As-R
> 
> This is for Trish. Hope it works xx


Wow ... So pretty.


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Change of plans today. Decided we were not in the mood to go out. So Mr P took down some shelves, I did a load of washing and printed of some music. Have got fish out of the freezer so we will still have fish and chips tonight. And best of all ------ my boots have arrived!! They fit beautifully and look great, well at least I think so, Mr P hasn't stopped laughing. Now going to do some goldwork. xx


go

Goldwork embroidery ? 
Just asking because i love it. I've got about 50 pictures of examples of Goldwork embroidery i want to do , but haven't found any good gold embroidery thread that i like.


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

Do you all have whipped cream over the pond? I was reading somewhere that it is pretty much the same as cool whip here. I may have to test that theory for a kool aid pie.


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

linkan said:


> Do you all have whipped cream over the pond? I was reading somewhere that it is pretty much the same as cool whip here. I may have to test that theory for a kool aid pie.


Just looked up cool whip, and I think that would be similar to an artificial whipped cream that comes in a pressurised can. I will only use fresh cream, and whip the amount I need; I have had artificial cream, when I was a lot younger, but ended up with a migraine, so I no longer use any artificial ingredients, if I can help it! Sometimes I do miss out on some delicious looking foods, but if I do allow myself to break my own rule, I always end up with a major migraine, so I obey my rule now! ????????????


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

Good morning all, so far we have had snow, hail, sleet and sun all accompanied by a bitter wind and it's not 10 o'clock yet, so goodness knows what the day will throw at us. Might start decluttering the office today (I may be gone a little while) or might just sit in front of the fire knitting, haven't decided yet but certainly not going out. It's now snowing again. See you later. Keep warm or cool wherever you are. xx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Islander said:


> My pot is over $150 now, in a few years I'll be ready! xoxoxox


Yay!! Mine is on hold for a while, new windows, fencing and other stuff pending!! :sm16: :sm14: :sm22: xxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Islander said:


> Just getting over a 24 hour bug, feel like I've been pulled through a knot hole backwards. Nothing a nice bath won't fix. Going to take it easy today. xoxoxo


Oh that doesn't sound good and I guess you worry about passing it on to John? Spoil yourself a bit today, if you can, you deserve it!! xxxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

London Girl said:


> Yay!! Mine is on hold for a while, new windows, fencing and other stuff pending!! :sm16: :sm14: :sm22: xxxx


Never mind you might be able to scrounge some freebies during the year. xxxx :sm15: :sm17:


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> https://www.atlasobscura.com/articles/entire-northern-ireland-village-knitted-wool-crochet-cloughmills-county-antrim?utm_source=Atlas+Obscura+Daily+Newsletter&utm_campaign=9c6bc42389-EMAIL_CAMPAIGN_2018_01_18&utm_medium=email&utm_term=0_f36db9c480-9c6bc42389-65950129&ct=t()&mc_cid=9c6bc42389&mc_eid=
> 
> Dh showed me this it's pretty cool!


Isn't that amazing!! Thanks for sharing that, I love it!!xx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Xiang said:


> All caught up, now for a sleep, it is so hot today; currently at 1450, it is 44°C! I am now going to lay down, enjoy what activity is keeping you busy, or sane! xoxoxo


Wow Judi, too hot for me!! I guess like Mav, you have endured those temperatures all of your life. Either Mav's -25'C or your 44'C would finish me!! We have 6'C today, cold but the wind has dropped so not quite so bad! xxx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

God morning from a bright and frosty Surrey. For those of you that have snow, stay in and stay safe.

Finished another book cover last night. Craft cafe this afternoon, not sure what I am taking to do.

Off to get showered and dressed. Happy Friday everyone. xxx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

My latest book cover..


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

linkan said:


> Do you all have whipped cream over the pond? I was reading somewhere that it is pretty much the same as cool whip here. I may have to test that theory for a kool aid pie.


We have whipping cream which is runny until you whip it!! Let us know how the kool aid pie turns out!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Xiang said:


> Just looked up cool whip, and I think that would be similar to an artificial whipped cream that comes in a pressurised can. I will only use fresh cream, and whip the amount I need; I have had artificial cream, when I was a lot younger, but ended up with a migraine, so I no longer use any artificial ingredients, if I can help it! Sometimes I do miss out on some delicious looking foods, but if I do allow myself to break my own rule, I always end up with a major migraine, so I obey my rule now! ????????????


Sensible rule. I find that if I eat too many of the things that look and taste delicious, like Kool Aid pie, my clothes shrink!!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: xxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all, so far we have had snow, hail, sleet and sun all accompanied by a bitter wind and it's not 10 o'clock yet, so goodness knows what the day will throw at us. Might start decluttering the office today (I may be gone a little while) or might just sit in front of the fire knitting, haven't decided yet but certainly not going out. It's now snowing again. See you later. Keep warm or cool wherever you are. xx


Oh, poor you, bet you are glad of your log burner today!! Bright and sunny here today but still cold. I have sewing to do in my room, which is always lovely and warm then I must go and deliver a check on the other side of town. Think I will try and walk there, keep the circulation going!!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> My latest book cover..


That's lovely, especially the floral puss!!!xxx


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 7:24 am EST and -3'C (27'F). Clear this morning and rain or freezing rain this afternoon. I need to take the extra cold liner out of my coat.
I worked on the cowl to match the lollipop hat last night. Just miles of twisted ribbing at the moment. My mind kept drifting and I misknit a bunch of stitches. But all is good now.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Sensible rule. I find that if I eat too many of the things that look and taste delicious, like Kool Aid pie, my clothes shrink!!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: xxx


I don't really have a sweet tooth, but I will make an exception for butter tarts, beavertails and dark chocolate. Just not too often. :sm01:


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

London Girl said:


> We have whipping cream which is runny until you whip it!! Let us know how the kool aid pie turns out!! xxxx


We have table cream (it whips into latte topping), whipping cream (it whips closest to cool whip) and devon cream (clotted cream).
I'm not even attempting the kool aid pie because I know mum will be asking for it every day.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> My latest book cover..


Pretty kitty. It has my Bella's eyes.
Your book cover is lovely.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> God morning from a bright and frosty Surrey. For those of you that have snow, stay in and stay safe.
> 
> Finished another book cover last night. Craft cafe this afternoon, not sure what I am taking to do.
> 
> Off to get showered and dressed. Happy Friday everyone. xxx


You have so many things that you can do in Camberley.
Happy crafting.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Wow Judi, too hot for me!! I guess like Mav, you have endured those temperatures all of your life. Either Mav's -25'C or your 44'C would finish me!! We have 6'C today, cold but the wind has dropped so not quite so bad! xxx


I'd melt in 44'C, or be sitting beside the air conditioner not moving.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Yay!! Mine is on hold for a while, new windows, fencing and other stuff pending!! :sm16: :sm14: :sm22: xxxx


Windows, roof, new furnace and air conditioner, and front door done. I just need to replace the sliding door at the back of the house. It lets in snow. Oh, and repatch the basement, but that is pretty much an "every summer" thing now.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all, so far we have had snow, hail, sleet and sun all accompanied by a bitter wind and it's not 10 o'clock yet, so goodness knows what the day will throw at us. Might start decluttering the office today (I may be gone a little while) or might just sit in front of the fire knitting, haven't decided yet but certainly not going out. It's now snowing again. See you later. Keep warm or cool wherever you are. xx


That sounds like good weather for by-the-fire knitting. I wish we still had a log burner.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Xiang said:


> Just looked up cool whip, and I think that would be similar to an artificial whipped cream that comes in a pressurised can. I will only use fresh cream, and whip the amount I need; I have had artificial cream, when I was a lot younger, but ended up with a migraine, so I no longer use any artificial ingredients, if I can help it! Sometimes I do miss out on some delicious looking foods, but if I do allow myself to break my own rule, I always end up with a major migraine, so I obey my rule now! ????????????


Stay clear of Wendy's Frostys then. Edible oil products. I've seen Frosty's dropped on the sidewalk in the middle of the summer, and they don't melt!!!!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 7:24 am EST and -3'C (27'F). Clear this morning and rain or freezing rain this afternoon. I need to take the extra cold liner out of my coat.
> I worked on the cowl to match the lollipop hat last night. Just miles of twisted ribbing at the moment. My mind kept drifting and I misknit a bunch of stitches. But all is good now.


Good morning Mav!! xxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> I don't really have a sweet tooth, but I will make an exception for butter tarts, beavertails and dark chocolate. Just not too often. :sm01:


Well I definitely _do_ have a sweet tooth, especially for the above mentioned!! :sm09:


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I later thought if a dish that probably would freeze and thaw for serving okay that tastes a lot like scalloped potatoes. I slice white potatoes and sweet potatoes very thinly and set in cold water while I make a white cheese sauce with leeks, onions, celery, myshrooms, zuchinni or whatever needs using up in the refridgerator. I use my cast iron skillet with both butter and oil heating in it snd layer a thin layer of potatoes, then layer if sweet potatoes. While still browning the bottom of the first layer, add vegetables and sauce and keep going until you have just potatoes left. Finsh the layers and then put into 400F degree oven until potatoes are done snd you can see sauce bubbling. Turn the broiler on to brown the top layer of poratoes. Let cool slightly and turnnout onto large platter. The bottom should be nicely browned. Add whatever seasonings you like. I like to use cajun seasonings with potatoes.


That sounds yummy.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Stay clear of Wendy's Frostys then. Edible oil products. I've seen Frosty's dropped on the sidewalk in the middle of the summer, and they don't melt!!!!!


In Oz, we have often had ice cream cones where the ice cream is dipped in warm melted chocolate in front of you, the ice cream never melts, must be the same stuff. The ice cream guy told us it had been developed especially for Oz's very high temperatures, normal ice cream wouldn't survive 20 seconds!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Just found this on the main forum, thought it might interest you cat lovers!!

http://intheloopknitting.com/cat-and-kitten-knitting-patterns/


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Xiang said:


> I always had those remarks on my reports also, especially in maths, that teacher was a exist, he didn't believe that a girl could get higher marks than her brother! DB was not very good at maths, and I was brilliant at it; but my report for maths didn't show it, and at the end of the report there was always those words "doesn't try hard enough" or "could do better"; but I always had a mark of "A" or "A+". DB's marks were usually "C" or "D"; and his report always had "well done", never a comment about the level of his work, or having to try harder! ???? This teacher taught the boys in the class, and any girls in the class had to basically teach themselves; fortunately my brother was able to give me anything I may have missed. He really didn't cope with the high level math, he should have been in a class that did one of the alternative math subjects; but I think the consensus of the teachers who decided each students class level, decided that if a (girl) sibling could master a particular subject, then the brother should also be able to master that same subject! That train of thought didn't work for my brother! ????????????


My little sister has a photographic memory, she basically looked at something once and remembered it forever and could recall it when needed. She put minimal effort into school with this ability. My brother was ambidextrous and dyslexic (I actually think those two things may have influenced each other). My mother was also dyslexic and taught him some coping skills. He went all the way to university, but he worked for every grade he got.
I was a bookworm who studied forever and did well on tests. I lucked out that I was usually put in 2 grade classes. When I got bored with my grade, I'd do the other grade. Spelling tests were annoying for my teachers as I did the tests for both grades and they had more to mark. oops.
I saw some studies recently that said females brains are more suited to mathematics than male brains, just society has trained females that females who excel in numbers will not do well with the males, so a lot of young women pretend not to do well in mathematics classes.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> https://m.facebook.com/?_rdr#!/AliceStarmore/photos/a.1296083267143797.1073741849.138938572858278/1527624320656356/?type=3&refid=28&_ft_=qid.6512466102092566773%3Amf_story_key.-378644801135442524%3Atop_level_post_id.556488978033298%3Apage_id.138938572858278%3Apage_insights.%7B%22138938572858278%22%3A%7B%22page_id%22%3A138938572858278%2C%22role%22%3A1%2C%22actor_id%22%3A546134569%2C%22psn%22%3A%22EntGroupMallPostCreationStory%22%2C%22attached_story%22%3A%7B%22role%22%3A1%2C%22page_id%22%3A138938572858278%2C%22post_context%22%3A%7B%22story_fbid%22%3A1527624320656356%2C%22publish_time%22%3A1515818114%2C%22story_name%22%3A%22EntComposerPhotoCreationStory%22%2C%22object_fbtype%22%3A22%7D%2C%22actor_id%22%3A138938572858278%2C%22psn%22%3A%22EntComposerPhotoCreationStory%22%2C%22sl%22%3A5%7D%2C%22sl%22%3A5%2C%22targets%22%3A%5B%7B%22page_id%22%3A138938572858278%2C%22actor_id%22%3A546134569%2C%22role%22%3A1%2C%22post_id%22%3A0%2C%22share_id%22%3A0%7D%5D%7D%2C%22383336681693998%22%3A%7B%22page_id%22%3A383336681693998%2C%22role%22%3A24%2C%22actor_id%22%3A546134569%2C%22psn%22%3A%22EntGroupMallPostCreationStory%22%2C%22attached_story%22%3A%7B%22page_id%22%3A383336681693998%2C%22role%22%3A24%2C%22actor_id%22%3A138938572858278%2C%22psn%22%3A%22EntComposerPhotoCreationStory%22%2C%22sl%22%3A5%7D%2C%22sl%22%3A5%2C%22targets%22%3A%5B%7B%22page_id%22%3A383336681693998%2C%22actor_id%22%3A546134569%2C%22role%22%3A8%7D%5D%7D%2C%22472549069424867%22%3A%7B%22page_id%22%3A472549069424867%2C%22role%22%3A8%2C%22actor_id%22%3A546134569%2C%22psn%22%3A%22EntGroupMallPostCreationStory%22%2C%22attached_story%22%3A%7B%22page_id%22%3A472549069424867%2C%22role%22%3A8%2C%22actor_id%22%3A138938572858278%2C%22psn%22%3A%22EntComposerPhotoCreationStory%22%2C%22sl%22%3A5%7D%2C%22sl%22%3A5%2C%22targets%22%3A%5B%7B%22page_id%22%3A472549069424867%2C%22actor_id%22%3A546134569%2C%22role%22%3A8%7D%5D%7D%7D&__tn__=%2As-R
> 
> This is for Trish. Hope it works xx





binkbrice said:


> Um wow! And only 5 mos to knit it!


That would be 5 years for me. It's gorgeous and somewhat unusable at the same time.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> That might help -- would at least make me feel better! xxxooo


<Hugs> to you. I'm hoping they're not treating you like this because you are the last house left on the street. I'm also hoping your lawyer does a good job for you and they cough up a more reasonable amount.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Islander said:


> Just getting over a 24 hour bug, feel like I've been pulled through a knot hole backwards. Nothing a nice bath won't fix. Going to take it easy today. xoxoxo


I hope you're feeling better now.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Islander said:


> Gadzooks! What kind of link is that! Josephine, you know me well, that raven design appeals to me. I would wear it without the hood. The older I get the more I want to be different. :sm17: She does nice work. xoxoxo


I think I have the pattern for the bottom picture in a book somewhere.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Just found this on the main forum, thought it might interest you cat lovers!!
> 
> http://intheloopknitting.com/cat-and-kitten-knitting-patterns/


Some of those are interesting. Thanks for the bookmark.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

I'm late now. There won't be much traffic on the highway so I'll make up the time.
Everyone have a great day.
Happy Friday


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

nitz8catz said:


> My little sister has a photographic memory, she basically looked at something once and remembered it forever and could recall it when needed. She put minimal effort into school with this ability. My brother was ambidextrous and dyslexic (I actually think those two things may have influenced each other). My mother was also dyslexic and taught him some coping skills. He went all the way to university, but he worked for every grade he got.
> I was a bookworm who studied forever and did well on tests. I lucked out that I was usually put in 2 grade classes. When I got bored with my grade, I'd do the other grade. Spelling tests were annoying for my teachers as I did the tests for both grades and they had more to mark. oops.
> I saw some studies recently that said females brains are more suited to mathematics than male brains, just society has trained females that females who excel in numbers will not do well with the males, so a lot of young women pretend not to do well in mathematics classes.


I must have the wrong brain, I was hopeless at maths, mind you I wasn't much better at anything else in High School, I was fine in Junior School so I blame the High School teachers. xx :sm15: :sm15:


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Yay!! Mine is on hold for a while, new windows, fencing and other stuff pending!! :sm16: :sm14: :sm22: xxxx


That does take a huge bite out of the flexible spending fund! xxxooo :sm16:


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> My latest book cover..


Wonderful book cover! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Sensible rule. I find that if I eat too many of the things that look and taste delicious, like Kool Aid pie, my clothes shrink!!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: xxx


So do mine! :sm26: xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> <Hugs> to you. I'm hoping they're not treating you like this because you are the last house left on the street. I'm also hoping your lawyer does a good job for you and they cough up a more reasonable amount.


Thanks, Mav! I think they're being pressured because they are now way over budget and have decided to acquire more homes, so we're getting the fallout from those things. The house went pending yesterday so will be interesting to see what it sells for. It's truly an expensive fixer upper. Not at all what we are looking for. xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Good morning. Another wet day here today. I'm off for an early morning meetup with some friends for knitting and chatting. The rest of the day will be home. I may pack a box or two and begin that process. It will have to be done sometime and I can take care of getting more stuff packed that I know I won't need in the near future. We'll see how far I get with that plan. :sm09: Loads of love to all of you. Hope you're having a good day/afternoon/evening. xxxooo


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Good afternoon girls, it looks like another day stuck in. I live up a steepish hill and I dont think my car will take it. Lynn came for coffee today and she had to walk up it qand she said it was very icy. The refuge collectors didnt make it to me today. I doubt I'll be going to Stephens tomorrow as more is forcast. Its very icy underfoot. I haventy been for groceries this week but theres plenty stuff in the freezer. Marg is home today. Shell find a difference in the temps. she was at 8 degrees in Gloucester and its only 0 here. Hope you are all well.


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

linkan said:


> Do you all have whipped cream over the pond? I was reading somewhere that it is pretty much the same as cool whip here. I may have to test that theory for a kool aid pie.


It is but it is unsweetened!


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Isn't that amazing!! Thanks for sharing that, I love it!!xx


They did their research well, the details that were added was so amazing, I love it too and New I had to share with all of you!


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> My latest book cover..


That is lovely!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Good afternoon girls, it looks like another day stuck in. I live up a steepish hill and I dont think my car will take it. Lynn came for coffee today and she had to walk up it qand she said it was very icy. The refuge collectors didnt make it to me today. I doubt I'll be going to Stephens tomorrow as more is forcast. Its very icy underfoot. I haventy been for groceries this week but theres plenty stuff in the freezer. Marg is home today. Shell find a difference in the temps. she was at 8 degrees in Gloucester and its only 0 here. Hope you are all well.


Hi Susan, please don't try going out in this weather, stay in and knit or do your cross stitch, must cosier and safer!! xxx


----------



## Islander (Aug 25, 2014)

Barn-dweller said:


> Sorry you've not been well, but no let up to be ill is there? Have a nice hot bath and forget the world for a little while. xx


Bless his heart, Mr. J has been making me tea. Food is not something I'm interested in right now. I have a stew made to keep him going though. xoxo Thank you all for your thoughts. xoxoxo


----------



## Islander (Aug 25, 2014)

PurpleFi said:


> We'll all come over and lamp a few people xxxx


Seems to be a primitive woman urge! xoxox


----------



## Islander (Aug 25, 2014)

Xiang said:


> So your mum is a very subtle lady! I have been known to say something like that, especially if I can't remember when we last had a good roast beef, or pork (especially with the crackle done to perfection)!????????????????


So you grow horns and a curly tail? :sm23: xoxo


----------



## Islander (Aug 25, 2014)

RookieRetiree said:


> I later thought if a dish that probably would freeze and thaw for serving okay that tastes a lot like scalloped potatoes. I slice white potatoes and sweet potatoes very thinly and set in cold water while I make a white cheese sauce with leeks, onions, celery, myshrooms, zuchinni or whatever needs using up in the refridgerator. I use my cast iron skillet with both butter and oil heating in it snd layer a thin layer of potatoes, then layer if sweet potatoes. While still browning the bottom of the first layer, add vegetables and sauce and keep going until you have just potatoes left. Finsh the layers and then put into 400F degree oven until potatoes are done snd you can see sauce bubbling. Turn the broiler on to brown the top layer of poratoes. Let cool slightly and turnnout onto large platter. The bottom should be nicely browned. Add whatever seasonings you like. I like to use cajun seasonings with potatoes.


You really know how to do a plain dish up! xoxoxo


----------



## Islander (Aug 25, 2014)

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all, so far we have had snow, hail, sleet and sun all accompanied by a bitter wind and it's not 10 o'clock yet, so goodness knows what the day will throw at us. Might start decluttering the office today (I may be gone a little while) or might just sit in front of the fire knitting, haven't decided yet but certainly not going out. It's now snowing again. See you later. Keep warm or cool wherever you are. xx


Like you say life goes on even when your not up to par.. I took the garbage bins out to the end of the road this morning and by the time I made the steps I noticed a car drive up open his back hatch, then fill my bin with his garbage.... now there's a good reason for a lamping! :sm15:

It must be peacefully silent with all your snow. Knit. xoxox


----------



## Islander (Aug 25, 2014)

PurpleFi said:


> My latest book cover..


Beautiful book cover, was it hard to stitch the gold thread in? xoxox


----------



## Islander (Aug 25, 2014)

London Girl said:


> Just found this on the main forum, thought it might interest you cat lovers!!
> 
> http://intheloopknitting.com/cat-and-kitten-knitting-patterns/


That is a neat site....bookmarked it for future use. Try this one it covers many beautiful interests!
http://www.tafalist.com/blog/


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Good afternoon girls, it looks like another day stuck in. I live up a steepish hill and I dont think my car will take it. Lynn came for coffee today and she had to walk up it qand she said it was very icy. The refuge collectors didnt make it to me today. I doubt I'll be going to Stephens tomorrow as more is forcast. Its very icy underfoot. I haventy been for groceries this week but theres plenty stuff in the freezer. Marg is home today. Shell find a difference in the temps. she was at 8 degrees in Gloucester and its only 0 here. Hope you are all well.


Take care in the snow and ice Susan.


----------



## Islander (Aug 25, 2014)

grandma susan said:


> Good afternoon girls, it looks like another day stuck in. I live up a steepish hill and I dont think my car will take it. Lynn came for coffee today and she had to walk up it qand she said it was very icy. The refuge collectors didnt make it to me today. I doubt I'll be going to Stephens tomorrow as more is forcast. Its very icy underfoot. I haventy been for groceries this week but theres plenty stuff in the freezer. Marg is home today. Shell find a difference in the temps. she was at 8 degrees in Gloucester and its only 0 here. Hope you are all well.


Good reasons to stay safe and sound... you are priceless to all. xooxo


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Islander said:


> You really know how to do a plain dish up! xoxoxo


I learned to get creative when growing up with just what we could grow in the garden. We had quite a few fritattas and omelets before they were popular in restaurants.


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

lifeline said:


> Take care in the snow and ice Susan.


Hi Rebecca, how you doing now you're back in work, are you feeling a bit better, look after yourself. xx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Islander said:


> Like you say life goes on even when your not up to par.. I took the garbage bins out to the end of the road this morning and by the time I made the steps I noticed a car drive up open his back hatch, then fill my bin with his garbage.... now there's a good reason for a lamping! :sm15:
> 
> It must be peacefully silent with all your snow. Knit. xoxox


What a very very very bad man, his sins will find him out!!! :sm14: :sm22: :sm23: xxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Islander said:


> That is a neat site....bookmarked it for future use. Try this one it covers many beautiful interests!
> http://www.tafalist.com/blog/


Very nice, thanks for sharing, Trish! There are a few there that could have come straight from the talented fingers of Mrs P!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Hi Rebecca, how you doing now you're back in work, are you feeling a bit better, look after yourself. xx


Hi Jacky, how is the study looking now? xxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

London Girl said:


> Hi Jacky, how is the study looking now? xxxx


Well we've got rid of the old computer but have done absolutely nothing today, DH was not co-operating so thought sod it I'm not doing it on my own, so have been knitting. xxxx


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Good afternoon girls, it looks like another day stuck in. I live up a steepish hill and I dont think my car will take it. Lynn came for coffee today and she had to walk up it qand she said it was very icy. The refuge collectors didnt make it to me today. I doubt I'll be going to Stephens tomorrow as more is forcast. Its very icy underfoot. I haventy been for groceries this week but theres plenty stuff in the freezer. Marg is home today. Shell find a difference in the temps. she was at 8 degrees in Gloucester and its only 0 here. Hope you are all well.


So sorry you're having to deal with all that icy weather. Best to stay in, but I know it can be frustrating when you want to get out and among people. We're here for you! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Islander said:


> Like you say life goes on even when your not up to par.. I took the garbage bins out to the end of the road this morning and by the time I made the steps I noticed a car drive up open his back hatch, then fill my bin with his garbage.... now there's a good reason for a lamping! :sm15:
> 
> It must be peacefully silent with all your snow. Knit. xoxox


How cheeky was that?!!!! What a jerk! Definitely deserves a lamping. Hope you're feeling better. xxooo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Well we've got rid of the old computer but have done absolutely nothing today, DH was not co-operating so thought sod it I'm not doing it on my own, so have been knitting. xxxx


Good decision! xxxooo :sm24:


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

The sun is shining and it is a bit warmer. Maybe spring will indeed come soon. Things are not going well. I thought I would make a pair of slipper socks like I have made many times before. However I knit the heel turn before the heel flap. That doesn't work. I guess my mind is a couple hundred miles away.
Hoping everyone stays warm and off the ice. Trish kick that flu bug to the curb along with the person that filled your bins with his garbage.


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> My latest book cover..


Okay I'm in love... Will you share how you made it.. ? I'd love to see a dragon fly one... I bet it would be beautiful too.


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

Jen won't be too happy that i posted this... She wanted to wait till she'd done her hair and makeup lol. But i finished the headband and had to show you all.


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

Sewing circle tonight so i should get off my bum and get ready.
Xoxox


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

linkan said:


> Jen won't be too happy that i posted this... She wanted to wait till she'd done her hair and makeup lol. But i finished the headband and had to show you all.


Both Jen and the headband look great. :sm24: xxxooo


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Was thinking about getting up. But I can't.! Bentley 's lying right across my lap. X


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all, so far we have had snow, hail, sleet and sun all accompanied by a bitter wind and it's not 10 o'clock yet, so goodness knows what the day will throw at us. Might start decluttering the office today (I may be gone a little while) or might just sit in front of the fire knitting, haven't decided yet but certainly not going out. It's now snowing again. See you later. Keep warm or cool wherever you are. xx


Hi Jacky, our weather has been fairly unremarkable for the last few days, just a bit of a heatwave and had the aircon on constantly for the last couple of days; it will last a few more days before we get a break. So we don't venture out, unless we really need to, atm! I hope you are all staying warm! xoxoxo


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

linkan said:


> Jen won't be too happy that i posted this... She wanted to wait till she'd done her hair and makeup lol. But i finished the headband and had to show you all.


You do very nice work. Lovely yarn and the model is sweet.


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> My latest book cover..


WOW .... what a beautiful cover! xoxoxo


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Well we've got rid of the old computer but have done absolutely nothing today, DH was not co-operating so thought sod it I'm not doing it on my own, so have been knitting. xxxx


Sorry to hear that, moving is stressful enough as it is, without lack of co-operation from you know who. Keep your chin up mate!! xxxx


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Sensible rule. I find that if I eat too many of the things that look and taste delicious, like Kool Aid pie, my clothes shrink!!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: xxx


????????????????????????


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

jinx said:


> The sun is shining and it is a bit warmer. Maybe spring will indeed come soon. Things are not going well. I thought I would make a pair of slipper socks like I have made many times before. However I knit the heel turn before the heel flap. That doesn't work. I guess my mind is a couple hundred miles away.
> Hoping everyone stays warm and off the ice. Trish kick that flu bug to the curb along with the person that filled your bins with his garbage.


Quite understandable that you can't concentrate, pick up something mindless or better still, get absorbed in a book, that's what got me through post natal depression way back and what I always turn to when my mind won't keep still!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

linkan said:


> Jen won't be too happy that i posted this... She wanted to wait till she'd done her hair and makeup lol. But i finished the headband and had to show you all.


That looks perfect, especially with her hair colour!! She's beautiful just as she is!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Was thinking about getting up. But I can't.! Bentley 's lying right across my lap. X


Well, you'll just have to stay there until His Lordship is thinking about getting up!! :sm23: xxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Good morning from a cold and very wet London!! I was planning on going to the shops today or at least to my sewing room but it is raining so hard here, I think I'll just stay here in the warm!!!

Have a good day everyone, stay warm if you can. Judi, you stay cool!!! :sm09: xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> I'd melt in 44'C, or be sitting beside the air conditioner not moving.


That is what we do, we only go out if we absolutely have to, or if there is inefficient cooling in our homes; then some people go to the airconditioned places around the town. I have to wait until the sun goes down, when I want to sew, there is no adequate air conditioning in my sewing room, so it is very fortunate that my machine is quiet. I am watching a programme about sharks atm, it is quite interesting, the things they are finding out about them ????????!


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Good morning from a wet and cold Surrey. I have eventually been allowed to get up. Bentley is not going out and is now curled up on the kitchen windowsill.
I think I'll follow his lead and stay in, plenty to do here, so why go out in the wet and cold.

Had a nice time at the craft cafe, it was very busy yesterday, put some inside pockets on the latest book cover and we put the world to rights over coffee and walnut cake.

I seem to be pages behind again so will now try and catch up.

Hope you are all having a good week end. xxx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Islander said:


> Bless his heart, Mr. J has been making me tea. Food is not something I'm interested in right now. I have a stew made to keep him going though. xoxo Thank you all for your thoughts. xoxoxo


Hope you are feeling better soon. Wish I could bring you some of my auntie's chicken soup. It cured everything when I was growing up.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Pretty kitty. It has my Bella's eyes.
> Your book cover is lovely.


Thanks Mav and hugs to Bella xxx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

linkan said:


> go
> 
> Goldwork embroidery ?
> Just asking because i love it. I've got about 50 pictures of examples of Goldwork embroidery i want to do , but haven't found any good gold embroidery thread that i like.


Can't remember where I go mine, but it is they type that you couch onto the fabric. xx


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> That sounds like good weather for by-the-fire knitting. I wish we still had a log burner.


There was a gas heater here, when we first moved in, but because DD4 was such a severe asthmatic, at a very young age, we were advised to change to an electric heater. I would love to have a proper log fire, but then I wouldn't be able to breathe, so we have electric heating! This way we are only paying for one type of fuel! xoxoxo


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a wet and cold Surrey. I have eventually been allowed to get up. Bentley is not going out and is now curled up on the kitchen windowsill.
> I think I'll follow his lead and stay in, plenty to do here, so why go out in the wet and cold.
> 
> Had a nice time at the craft cafe, it was very busy yesterday, put some inside pockets on the latest book cover and we put the world to rights over coffee and walnut cake.
> ...


Our weather sounds the same and I think I will stay in and play today too!! xxxx


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Stay clear of Wendy's Frostys then. Edible oil products. I've seen Frosty's dropped on the sidewalk in the middle of the summer, and they don't melt!!!!!


I don't eat Wendy's icecream, the one I had many years ago, tasted very artificial. I just make my owicecream, when I want some, and the amount I end up with lasts me about a week! ????????


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Islander said:


> Beautiful book cover, was it hard to stitch the gold thread in? xoxox


The gold thread just lays on the surface and is couched down with a finer thread. xx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

I don't know if many of you get round to reading the main forum, I only do it when I am feeling lazy but I thought these funnies today were particularly good and will hopefully brighten up your day!! xxxxx

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-519685-1.html


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

linkan said:


> Okay I'm in love... Will you share how you made it.. ? I'd love to see a dragon fly one... I bet it would be beautiful too.


The purple is done in strips and stitched in place with right sides together. The cat is cut to shape and then folded over a piece of light wadding (did the head separately) and then stitched in place. The gold work applied on top. Need to do another book cover so might just put a dragonfly on it. xxxx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

linkan said:


> Jen won't be too happy that i posted this... She wanted to wait till she'd done her hair and makeup lol. But i finished the headband and had to show you all.


Lovely hair band and Jen looks gorgeous too. xxx


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

London Girl said:


> In Oz, we have often had ice cream cones where the ice cream is dipped in warm melted chocolate in front of you, the ice cream never melts, must be the same stuff. The ice cream guy told us it had been developed especially for Oz's very high temperatures, normal ice cream wouldn't survive 20 seconds!!


They lie, every time I had one of those chocolate tops, the icecream always begins to melt, but if the icecream is from something similar to Wendy's, that would probably not melt. :sm06: :sm04: :sm23:


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

London Girl said:


> I don't know if many of you get round to reading the main forum, I only do it when I am feeling lazy but I thought these funnies today were particularly good and will hopefully brighten up your day!! xxxxx
> 
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-519685-1.html


Thanks for the giggles. Happy lazy day. xx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Xiang said:


> They lie, every time I had one of those chocolate tops, the icecream always begins to melt, but if the icecream is from something similar to Wendy's, that would probably not melt. :sm06: :sm04: :sm23:


....but would make your head hurt!!! :sm15: :sm23: xxxx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Ok all caught up, stuff to go and play with. Catch you later. xxxx

ps Jinx thinking of you and your sister and Rebecca hope you are doing ok. xx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

London Girl said:


> ....but would make your head hurt!!! :sm15: :sm23: xxxx


Do you remember the brain freeze we had from those lovely slushy drinks that Lisa bought us? Bet Lisa does. xxx


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Just found this on the main forum, thought it might interest you cat lovers!!
> 
> http://intheloopknitting.com/cat-and-kitten-knitting-patterns/


That is a good site, with many free patterns! It might be worth my while visiting it later, when I don't have as many projects on my list! :sm06: :sm04: :sm23:


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Do you remember the brain freeze we had from those lovely slushy drinks that Lisa bought us? Bet Lisa does. xxx


Yes I do but I still couldn't stop drinking it, it was gorgeous!!! xxxx


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> <Hugs> to you. I'm hoping they're not treating you like this because you are the last house left on the street. I'm also hoping your lawyer does a good job for you and they cough up a more reasonable amount.


What she said, Pam! xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

Islander said:


> So you grow horns and a curly tail? :sm23: xoxo


Definitely ...... have I told you yet, that I am almost fully canivorous? I occasionally eat other things, but not often! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

linkan said:


> Jen won't be too happy that i posted this... She wanted to wait till she'd done her hair and makeup lol. But i finished the headband and had to show you all.


Tell her she looks beautiful, and beautiful girls don't need to wear makeup! ????????????


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Was thinking about getting up. But I can't.! Bentley 's lying right across my lap. X


And Bentley cannot be disturbed, he just looks so peaceful, and relaxed! xoxoxo


----------



## Joyce Martin (May 1, 2012)

That is funny...


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Was thinking about getting up. But I can't.! Bentley 's lying right across my lap. X


He looks quite relaxed! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Good morning from a cold and very wet London!! I was planning on going to the shops today or at least to my sewing room but it is raining so hard here, I think I'll just stay here in the warm!!!
> 
> Have a good day everyone, stay warm if you can. Judi, you stay cool!!! :sm09: xxxxxxxxxxxxx


Good plan for the day when the weather is so wet! We're dry here this morning, so I'm hoping to get out for my walk. Not sure what I'll do with the rest of my day, but knitting is definitely part of it. :sm01: xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Xiang said:


> What she said, Pam! xoxoxo


Thank you, Judi! xxxooo


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

Good afternoon from a wet Norfolk. I've caught up with you all and it seems to be a staying in day for most. We have just arrived after a not too good journey here. No hold ups on the way except for the sheep in our lane which took ages to get past but had sleet and snow all the way, I now have windscreen wipers imprinted on the back of my eyes. Now in our little room having a cup of tea and relaxing before going to find dinner later. Oh yes, had a second offer on our house, £5000 more but subject to a survey so have left it with the estate agent to sort out. Right off to sort things out, maybe see you later if I can stay awake. xx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Good afternoon from a wet Norfolk. I've caught up with you all and it seems to be a staying in day for most. We have just arrived after a not too good journey here. No hold ups on the way except for the sheep in our lane which took ages to get past but had sleet and snow all the way, I now have windscreen wipers imprinted on the back of my eyes. Now in our little room having a cup of tea and relaxing before going to find dinner later. Oh yes, had a second offer on our house, £5000 more but subject to a survey so have left it with the estate agent to sort out. Right off to sort things out, maybe see you later if I can stay awake. xx


Glad you've arrived safely. A well done on getting another offer. Good luck with the house hunting xxx


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

PurpleFi said:


> Glad you've arrived safely. A well done on getting another offer. Good luck with the house hunting xxx


Thanks, just want a good night's sleep first and then watch out tomorrow we'll hit the ground running. xx


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

Hi everyone. I went to work this week which wasn't too bad at the beginning of the week. By Wednesday though I was flagging, but lovely colleagues allowed me to take the easy tasks and not exert myself too much on Thursday and Friday. I was in bed and fast asleep each night by ten. Today we have started to sort through our dining room/office. DH and DD took a pile of stuff down to the dump/recycling center, but it doesn't look any different, still loads of stuff to go through. Putting my feet up now with a coffee and piece of Christmas cake, it's lasted a long time this year with me having not been well.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Glad you've arrived safely. A well done on getting another offer. Good luck with the house hunting xxx


Ditto!!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

lifeline said:


> Hi everyone. I went to work this week which wasn't too bad at the beginning of the week. By Wednesday though I was flagging, but lovely colleagues allowed me to take the easy tasks and not exert myself too much on Thursday and Friday. I was in bed and fast asleep each night by ten. Today we have started to sort through our dining room/office. DH and DD took a pile of stuff down to the dump/recycling center, but it doesn't look any different, still loads of stuff to go through. Putting my feet up now with a coffee and piece of Christmas cake, it's lasted a long time this year with me having not been well.


Nice that you still have the cake but not the reason for having it! So sorry you are having to work through all of this, wishing you a fairy godmother to come and do it all for you! Rest up when you can and get back to 100% really soon! xxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

lifeline said:


> Hi everyone. I went to work this week which wasn't too bad at the beginning of the week. By Wednesday though I was flagging, but lovely colleagues allowed me to take the easy tasks and not exert myself too much on Thursday and Friday. I was in bed and fast asleep each night by ten. Today we have started to sort through our dining room/office. DH and DD took a pile of stuff down to the dump/recycling center, but it doesn't look any different, still loads of stuff to go through. Putting my feet up now with a coffee and piece of Christmas cake, it's lasted a long time this year with me having not been well.


Glad you're getting back into things slowly and having help in work. Don't talk to me about clearing things and not looking any different. We'll get there slowly. xx


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Evening girls. Ive been snowed on. a good 3 to 4 ins. Ive not been able to get to Stephens. Tomorrow Im supposed to go out for anbirthday lunch with Lynn but we shall have to see.
> 
> I won $25 at the over 60's this week.
> 
> I had my roof tiled yesterday. The day before the snow came. Im only on 224 but I promise I'll catch up soon. Im not in a good place at the moment. Sorry. Love you all.


congrats on the holiday money! Love you too. Lots.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> https://m.facebook.com/?_rdr#!/AliceStarmore/photos/a.1296083267143797.1073741849.138938572858278/1527624320656356/?type=3&refid=28&_ft_=qid.6512466102092566773%3Amf_story_key.-378644801135442524%3Atop_level_post_id.556488978033298%3Apage_id.138938572858278%3Apage_insights.%7B%22138938572858278%22%3A%7B%22page_id%22%3A138938572858278%2C%22role%22%3A1%2C%22actor_id%22%3A546134569%2C%22psn%22%3A%22EntGroupMallPostCreationStory%22%2C%22attached_story%22%3A%7B%22role%22%3A1%2C%22page_id%22%3A138938572858278%2C%22post_context%22%3A%7B%22story_fbid%22%3A1527624320656356%2C%22publish_time%22%3A1515818114%2C%22story_name%22%3A%22EntComposerPhotoCreationStory%22%2C%22object_fbtype%22%3A22%7D%2C%22actor_id%22%3A138938572858278%2C%22psn%22%3A%22EntComposerPhotoCreationStory%22%2C%22sl%22%3A5%7D%2C%22sl%22%3A5%2C%22targets%22%3A%5B%7B%22page_id%22%3A138938572858278%2C%22actor_id%22%3A546134569%2C%22role%22%3A1%2C%22post_id%22%3A0%2C%22share_id%22%3A0%7D%5D%7D%2C%22383336681693998%22%3A%7B%22page_id%22%3A383336681693998%2C%22role%22%3A24%2C%22actor_id%22%3A546134569%2C%22psn%22%3A%22EntGroupMallPostCreationStory%22%2C%22attached_story%22%3A%7B%22page_id%22%3A383336681693998%2C%22role%22%3A24%2C%22actor_id%22%3A138938572858278%2C%22psn%22%3A%22EntComposerPhotoCreationStory%22%2C%22sl%22%3A5%7D%2C%22sl%22%3A5%2C%22targets%22%3A%5B%7B%22page_id%22%3A383336681693998%2C%22actor_id%22%3A546134569%2C%22role%22%3A8%7D%5D%7D%2C%22472549069424867%22%3A%7B%22page_id%22%3A472549069424867%2C%22role%22%3A8%2C%22actor_id%22%3A546134569%2C%22psn%22%3A%22EntGroupMallPostCreationStory%22%2C%22attached_story%22%3A%7B%22page_id%22%3A472549069424867%2C%22role%22%3A8%2C%22actor_id%22%3A138938572858278%2C%22psn%22%3A%22EntComposerPhotoCreationStory%22%2C%22sl%22%3A5%7D%2C%22sl%22%3A5%2C%22targets%22%3A%5B%7B%22page_id%22%3A472549069424867%2C%22actor_id%22%3A546134569%2C%22role%22%3A8%7D%5D%7D%7D&__tn__=%2As-R
> 
> This is for Trish. Hope it works xx


I love ravens. Who doesn't? That is amazing. I would so wear i, and knit it!


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Hope your attorney can get it sorted. Hang on in there xxxxx


So do I. How cheapskate! You should have as much as everyone else.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

Islander said:


> Fresh roses by the front door, doesn't get much nicer than that! xoxo


I tried downloading the picture, but failed.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> My latest book cover..


Love it. What an adorable pusscat.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Good afternoon girls, it looks like another day stuck in. I live up a steepish hill and I dont think my car will take it. Lynn came for coffee today and she had to walk up it qand she said it was very icy. The refuge collectors didnt make it to me today. I doubt I'll be going to Stephens tomorrow as more is forcast. Its very icy underfoot. I haventy been for groceries this week but theres plenty stuff in the freezer. Marg is home today. Shell find a difference in the temps. she was at 8 degrees in Gloucester and its only 0 here. Hope you are all well.


Stay in and warm. I'm sorry it is so cold there. At least you are not alone, with Lynn and Marg.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

London Girl said:


> What a very very very bad man, his sins will find him out!!! :sm14: :sm22: :sm23: xxxx


here the dustmen will not empty an overfull bin, so if a bin is full and a neighbour's is not we do just that. But only with permission!


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Well we've got rid of the old computer but have done absolutely nothing today, DH was not co-operating so thought sod it I'm not doing it on my own, so have been knitting. xxxx


quite right too!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Good afternoon from a wet Norfolk. I've caught up with you all and it seems to be a staying in day for most. We have just arrived after a not too good journey here. No hold ups on the way except for the sheep in our lane which took ages to get past but had sleet and snow all the way, I now have windscreen wipers imprinted on the back of my eyes. Now in our little room having a cup of tea and relaxing before going to find dinner later. Oh yes, had a second offer on our house, £5000 more but subject to a survey so have left it with the estate agent to sort out. Right off to sort things out, maybe see you later if I can stay awake. xx


Glad you arrived safely. Well done on another offer. Hopefully your visit there will be productive for you finding a new home! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

lifeline said:


> Hi everyone. I went to work this week which wasn't too bad at the beginning of the week. By Wednesday though I was flagging, but lovely colleagues allowed me to take the easy tasks and not exert myself too much on Thursday and Friday. I was in bed and fast asleep each night by ten. Today we have started to sort through our dining room/office. DH and DD took a pile of stuff down to the dump/recycling center, but it doesn't look any different, still loads of stuff to go through. Putting my feet up now with a coffee and piece of Christmas cake, it's lasted a long time this year with me having not been well.


Glad you made it through the week. Definitely take it easy and get lots of rest over the weekend. xxxooo


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

linkan said:


> Jen won't be too happy that i posted this... She wanted to wait till she'd done her hair and makeup lol. But i finished the headband and had to show you all.


it is as beautiful as she is. Tell not to worry, she's good as she is.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

London Girl said:


> I don't know if many of you get round to reading the main forum, I only do it when I am feeling lazy but I thought these funnies today were particularly good and will hopefully brighten up your day!! xxxxx
> 
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-519685-1.html


I confess I don't read everything, but always check out the jokes.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Good afternoon from a wet Norfolk. I've caught up with you all and it seems to be a staying in day for most. We have just arrived after a not too good journey here. No hold ups on the way except for the sheep in our lane which took ages to get past but had sleet and snow all the way, I now have windscreen wipers imprinted on the back of my eyes. Now in our little room having a cup of tea and relaxing before going to find dinner later. Oh yes, had a second offer on our house, £5000 more but subject to a survey so have left it with the estate agent to sort out. Right off to sort things out, maybe see you later if I can stay awake. xx


Better. Enjoy dinner when you find it and happy hunting.


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

SaxonLady said:


> Better. Enjoy dinner when you find it and happy hunting.


Dinner was mediocre, now in for the night, will watch snooker and have my Tia Maria then off hunting tomorrow if I can get DH to sort the route out with me. xx


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Dinner was mediocre, now in for the night, will watch snooker and have my Tia Maria then off hunting tomorrow if I can get DH to sort the route out with me. xx


Have a good night's sleep and I hope you find the perfect new home.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Dinner was mediocre, now in for the night, will watch snooker and have my Tia Maria then off hunting tomorrow if I can get DH to sort the route out with me. xx


Sort him out if he doesn't!! xxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

London Girl said:


> Sort him out if he doesn't!! xxxx


OK will do but I do want him to buy a house so have got to keep in his good books a bit. xxxx


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

Good luck to you and your hubby to find the perfect home.


Barn-dweller said:


> OK will do but I do want him to buy a house so have got to keep in his good books a bit. xxxx


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

Same here. The lid must be completely closes on the bin or they go right past us. The truck has arms that pick up the bin and tip it over to empty it in the back of the truck.
If the bin is not closed the garbage would fall out before it reached the truck. That truck put a lot of garbage collectors out of work.


SaxonLady said:


> here the dustmen will not empty an overfull bin, so if a bin is full and a neighbour's is not we do just that. But only with permission!


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

Hoping you get a good rest this weekend and regain your former health.


lifeline said:


> Hi everyone. I went to work this week which wasn't too bad at the beginning of the week. By Wednesday though I was flagging, but lovely colleagues allowed me to take the easy tasks and not exert myself too much on Thursday and Friday. I was in bed and fast asleep each night by ten. Today we have started to sort through our dining room/office. DH and DD took a pile of stuff down to the dump/recycling center, but it doesn't look any different, still loads of stuff to go through. Putting my feet up now with a coffee and piece of Christmas cake, it's lasted a long time this year with me having not been well.


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Quite understandable that you can't concentrate, pick up something mindless or better still, get absorbed in a book, that's what got me through post natal depression way back and what I always turn to when my mind won't keep still!! xxxx


Thanks for the idea. After reading the same paragraph a million times I decided to pick up the sticks again. Finished my slippers. Need another brainless project. Maybe something springlike.


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

No news today does not mean good news. If there was any improvement my niece would be shouting it from the rooftop. Have not heard from her since last evening when she reported things had gotten worse.


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

jinx said:


> No news today does not mean good news. If there was any improvement my niece would be shouting it from the rooftop. Have not heard from her since last evening when she reported things had gotten worse.


 Keeping fingers crossed you have some good news soon. xx


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Keeping fingers crossed you have some good news soon. xx


Me, too, jinx. Sending more comforting and healing hugs. xxxooo


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

jinx said:


> No news today does not mean good news. If there was any improvement my niece would be shouting it from the rooftop. Have not heard from her since last evening when she reported things had gotten worse.


I'll keep sending positive vibes to you and her xxx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Just finished another book cover


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

Xiang said:


> They lie, every time I had one of those chocolate tops, the icecream always begins to melt, but if the icecream is from something similar to Wendy's, that would probably not melt. :sm06: :sm04: :sm23:


I don't know what Wendy's does over there but ours always melts almost instantly.


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Do you remember the brain freeze we had from those lovely slushy drinks that Lisa bought us? Bet Lisa does. xxx


Yes I do remember I get one everytime I have one!


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Just finished another book cover


I would say you have this down pat now how adorable!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Just finished another book cover


Wonderful! Clever you. :sm02: xxxooo


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

I have done a little knitting today in between cleaning up and washing some of my knits....speaking of what do you all use to wash your knitted items with I used what was supposed to be a scentless wash by Soak and it definitely is not scentless.


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Just finished another book cover


Very nice.


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

It's been a difficult day. One of my friends is very sick and has hospice coming. She has not been feeling well but this is unexpected. I feel so helpless. There's nothing I can do but pray and send cards which she may not be able to read. I'll send flowers tomorrow and hope it helps to know I care.


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Just finished another book cover


Love it! Nice choice of color. Purple....who would have thunk. ????


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

Good morning all from a very icy, frosty, foggy Norfolk, our blue car seems to have turned white overnight and will take ages to clear. Then we're off on our house hunt, it could take longer today as the roads are icy. Will be back later this afternoon, have a more peaceful Sunday than we are going to have. xx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> OK will do but I do want him to buy a house so have got to keep in his good books a bit. xxxx


Shouldn't have to do that, I know but mine would probably be the same! :sm16: :sm22: :sm23: xxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

jinx said:


> Same here. The lid must be completely closes on the bin or they go right past us. The truck has arms that pick up the bin and tip it over to empty it in the back of the truck.
> If the bin is not closed the garbage would fall out before it reached the truck. That truck put a lot of garbage collectors out of work.


We have the same sort of trucks here, great idea to stop the guys getting quite so mucky but not good for their jobs. I notice the drivers are now getting out of the cab to push the bins to the truck too instead of being strictly just drivers!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

jinx said:


> Thanks for the idea. After reading the same paragraph a million times I decided to pick up the sticks again. Finished my slippers. Need another brainless project. Maybe something springlike.


 :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: Springlike would be good, positive and renewing - but make it something simple?!!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Keeping fingers crossed you have some good news soon. xx


...and from me jinx, still holding your hand! xxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Just finished another book cover


Again, very nice! What are you using to attach them to the book covers, double-sided tape? xxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> Yes I do remember I get one everytime I have one!


What were they called - _again_? :sm16: :sm09: xxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> I have done a little knitting today in between cleaning up and washing some of my knits....speaking of what do you all use to wash your knitted items with I used what was supposed to be a scentless wash by Soak and it definitely is not scentless.


Mine are mostly acrylic so I'm afraid they just get shoved in the washing machine with everything else. DH does the washing so things have to be pretty hardy to cope with his Gung Ho attitude to everything!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

jollypolly said:


> It's been a difficult day. One of my friends is very sick and has hospice coming. She has not been feeling well but this is unexpected. I feel so helpless. There's nothing I can do but pray and send cards which she may not be able to read. I'll send flowers tomorrow and hope it helps to know I care.


So sorry to hear that Polly, seems so many people go 'downhill' at this time of the year. You are doing all you can and we will all send healing, comforting vibes to you and your friend xxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a very icy, frosty, foggy Norfolk, our blue car seems to have turned white overnight and will take ages to clear. Then we're off on our house hunt, it could take longer today as the roads are icy. Will be back later this afternoon, have a more peaceful Sunday than we are going to have. xx


You take care out there!! You know here, down South, we don't get so much bad winter weather. Just sayin'!!! Good luck! xxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Good morning from a very gloomy and dark London. Going grocery shopping any minute now and then not much for the rest of the day, although I did sign up to Netflix yesterday........! Catch you all later, lots of love and hugs xxxxx


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Just finished another book cover


simple and purrfect.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Good morning from a very gloomy and dark London. Going grocery shopping any minute now and then not much for the rest of the day, although I did sign up to Netflix yesterday........! Catch you all later, lots of love and hugs xxxxx


if you've signed up to Netflix we won't see you again! All those box sets, and new films all the time.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

London Girl said:


> You take care out there!! You know here, down South, we don't get so much bad winter weather. Just sayin'!!! Good luck! xxxx


Londy is right. Norfolk weather is not as good as ours. It's wet here, but not cold.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Again, very nice! What are you using to attach them to the book covers, double-sided tape? xxxx


Just make pockets and slide the book in.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Good morning from a snowy Surrey. We have had a light dusting of the white stuff but it has stopped now and turned to rain. Bentley was out for 75 seconds (yes I timed him) and is now sat by the radiator.

Going to havev a lazy day today, Mr P has started knocking seven bells out of the kitchen, so I will be keeping out of his way.

Good luck with the house hunting Jacky. xx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> if you've signed up to Netflix we won't see you again! All those box sets, and new films all the time.


I promise to pace myself!! :sm24: :sm09: xxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Very neat and so can be easily removed to put on another book when you've filled that one up with marvellous ideas!!! xxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a snowy Surrey. We have had a light dusting of the white stuff but it has stopped now and turned to rain. Bentley was out for 75 seconds (yes I timed him) and is now sat by the radiator.
> 
> Going to havev a lazy day today, Mr P has started knocking seven bells out of the kitchen, so I will be keeping out of his way.
> 
> Good luck with the house hunting Jacky. xx


We've had sleet here for the past hour, quite heavy too! I suppose if it snows here now, it won't settle, we can but hope!! xxxx


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

Sorry Polly. It will help to know you care. Sending flowers is very thoughtful.


jollypolly said:


> It's been a difficult day. One of my friends is very sick and has hospice coming. She has not been feeling well but this is unexpected. I feel so helpless. There's nothing I can do but pray and send cards which she may not be able to read. I'll send flowers tomorrow and hope it helps to know I care.


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

Good luck with your hunt.


Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a very icy, frosty, foggy Norfolk, our blue car seems to have turned white overnight and will take ages to clear. Then we're off on our house hunt, it could take longer today as the roads are icy. Will be back later this afternoon, have a more peaceful Sunday than we are going to have. xx


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Good morning from a very gloomy and dark London. Going grocery shopping any minute now and then not much for the rest of the day, although I did sign up to Netflix yesterday........! Catch you all later, lots of love and hugs xxxxx


Morning. We are dark also as it is very foggy. Warm weather turning to snow causes fog. I have had enough snow, wish it would stop!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a very icy, frosty, foggy Norfolk, our blue car seems to have turned white overnight and will take ages to clear. Then we're off on our house hunt, it could take longer today as the roads are icy. Will be back later this afternoon, have a more peaceful Sunday than we are going to have. xx


I wish you much success in your venture today. Be safe! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Shouldn't have to do that, I know but mine would probably be the same! :sm16: :sm22: :sm23: xxxx


Mine, too! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

London Girl said:


> So sorry to hear that Polly, seems so many people go 'downhill' at this time of the year. You are doing all you can and we will all send healing, comforting vibes to you and your friend xxxx


And from me, too, Polly! Many healing hugs and prayers. xxxooo


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> And from me, too, Polly! Many healing hugs and prayers. xxxooo


And me too Polly, love and hugs xx


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

London Girl said:


> What were they called - _again_? :sm16: :sm09: xxxx


Orange Julius! Today would be a good day for one as we are having a heatwave again at 51F!


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Mine are mostly acrylic so I'm afraid they just get shoved in the washing machine with everything else. DH does the washing so things have to be pretty hardy to cope with his Gung Ho attitude to everything!!


So another question since you use acrylic, how do you weave in your ends? That scarf I did for DH already has the ends popping out, it's not like it's being stretched so I don't get it...but I find a lot of my knitted items do this and it's frustrating to me!


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

Back from our first day of house hunting, all very depressing, haven't seen anything we like and couldn't even find a few of them. The one I really fancied looked nice but seems to be on a very busy road so not sure about that one. It has snowed and sleeted all day which has made for some interesting driving, but didn't end up in any ditches which was good as there are a lot of them around here. Went and had a look at Kings Lynn and bought a pair of slippers each and a pair of shoes for DH, nearly bought a pair of boots for me as well but resisted as I don't really need them, just not used to having so many shops around. Not eaten yet today so when I've finished my cup of tea off to get something, hope it's better than last night. Then back to searching the internet for more houses, and yes I know the weather is better down south but the house prices are way too steep for us for what we want. Anyway food next so see you later. xx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> Orange Julius! Today would be a good day for one as we are having a heatwave again at 51F!


Wow, Orange Julius, it was lovely, must check if it's available over here!! OK, can't find it over online here but lots of recipes to make it, it seems to be classified as a cocktail! xx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> So another question since you use acrylic, how do you weave in your ends? That scarf I did for DH already has the ends popping out, it's not like it's being stretched so I don't get it...but I find a lot of my knitted items do this and it's frustrating to me!


I always knit the cast on tail in with the first row and the cast off tail I weave through the cast off stitches. Anything inn between, I try and keep to a seam, ie, I always join in a new ball at the beginning of the row. I weave the ends in but leave the tail, wash it and pull it about a bit, sort of blocking it and then I cut the tails off, Hope this helps or you can use a bit of Fray Check on the ends to kinda glue them in!! xxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Back from our first day of house hunting, all very depressing, haven't seen anything we like and couldn't even find a few of them. The one I really fancied looked nice but seems to be on a very busy road so not sure about that one. It has snowed and sleeted all day which has made for some interesting driving, but didn't end up in any ditches which was good as there are a lot of them around here. Went and had a look at Kings Lynn and bought a pair of slippers each and a pair of shoes for DH, nearly bought a pair of boots for me as well but resisted as I don't really need them, just not used to having so many shops around. Not eaten yet today so when I've finished my cup of tea off to get something, hope it's better than last night. Then back to searching the internet for more houses, and yes I know the weather is better down south but the house prices are way too steep for us for what we want. Anyway food next so see you later. xx


I've been caught like that before, it's so mean. We found the perfect bungalow on paper in Troon, Cornwall and had already moved in, in our heads. Went to see it for real and it was in the middle of the most awful, scruffy, run-down estate, didn't even make an appointment to see the interior. The photo had been edited to completely cut out the horrible surroundings. No wonder estate agents have such a bad name!!Hope you found some decent food, Wetherspoons is pretty good!! :sm23: Stay safe!! xxxx


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Wow, Orange Julius, it was lovely, must check if it's available over here!! OK, can't find it over online here but lots of recipes to make it, it seems to be classified as a cocktail! xx


It's good enough to be one!


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

London Girl said:


> I always knit the cast on tail in with the first row and the cast off tail I weave through the cast off stitches. Anything inn between, I try and keep to a seam, ie, I always join in a new ball at the beginning of the row. I weave the ends in but leave the tail, wash it and pull it about a bit, sort of blocking it and then I cut the tails off, Hope this helps or you can use a bit of Fray Check on the ends to kinda glue them in!! xxx


I was wondering if you could use that on them might get some and see how it goes..I will test it out on my fingerless mitts first!


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

I'm so frustrated there is an isotoner ad scrolling on here nad I had ordered a pair was wondering about them and according to the tracking number they were delivered on the 5th of this month....I never got them so now I have to contact isotoners and see if they will replace them...I had a set of knitting needles go missing too so frustrating!


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> I'm so frustrated there is an isotoner ad scrolling on here nad I had ordered a pair was wondering about them and according to the tracking number they were delivered on the 5th of this month....I never got them so now I have to contact isotoners and see if they will replace them...I had a set of knitting needles go missing too so frustrating!


I hate that because you cannot prove you haven't had the item.


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

London Girl said:


> I always knit the cast on tail in with the first row and the cast off tail I weave through the cast off stitches. Anything inn between, I try and keep to a seam, ie, I always join in a new ball at the beginning of the row. I weave the ends in but leave the tail, wash it and pull it about a bit, sort of blocking it and then I cut the tails off, Hope this helps or you can use a bit of Fray Check on the ends to kinda glue them in!! xxx


I do the same things. I used fray check many many years ago and it left a bit of a hard spot. Is it new and improved?


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a snowy Surrey. We have had a light dusting of the white stuff but it has stopped now and turned to rain. Bentley was out for 75 seconds (yes I timed him) and is now sat by the radiator.
> 
> Going to havev a lazy day today, Mr P has started knocking seven bells out of the kitchen, so I will be keeping out of his way.
> 
> Good luck with the house hunting Jacky. xx


Thanks to you and Mr. Google I have learned something new today. Seven bells is new to me.


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Back from our first day of house hunting, all very depressing, haven't seen anything we like and couldn't even find a few of them. The one I really fancied looked nice but seems to be on a very busy road so not sure about that one. It has snowed and sleeted all day which has made for some interesting driving, but didn't end up in any ditches which was good as there are a lot of them around here. Went and had a look at Kings Lynn and bought a pair of slippers each and a pair of shoes for DH, nearly bought a pair of boots for me as well but resisted as I don't really need them, just not used to having so many shops around. Not eaten yet today so when I've finished my cup of tea off to get something, hope it's better than last night. Then back to searching the internet for more houses, and yes I know the weather is better down south but the house prices are way too steep for us for what we want. Anyway food next so see you later. xx


\
Glad you managed to stay on the road. Just thinking if you think the road is busy on a Sunday, it might be a lot worse on a weekday.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> I was wondering if you could use that on them might get some and see how it goes..I will test it out on my fingerless mitts first!


Good idea, you only need a tiny dab and it dries very quickly! xxx


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> I'm so frustrated there is an isotoner ad scrolling on here nad I had ordered a pair was wondering about them and according to the tracking number they were delivered on the 5th of this month....I never got them so now I have to contact isotoners and see if they will replace them...I had a set of knitting needles go missing too so frustrating!


\

Sorry you have to deal with that. I have been fortunate that nothing of mine has gone missing. I like that many places now send an email stating your package has been delivered. Then I can go immediately and get it indoors. The only time that did not work is when the mail carrier delivered it into the mailbox and I was searched by the doors, but eventually I found it.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

jinx said:


> I do the same things. I used fray check many many years ago and it left a bit of a hard spot. Is it new and improved?


Meh, not really, I just used the tiniest amount and sort of rub it in !


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Meh, not really, I just used the tiniest amount and sort of rub it in !


Good to know. I will try that again. Most of the time I leave a bit of a length so it stays in the back side. Cannot do that with a scarf or some other items.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Hello girls Im still here. Still snowed in with the car and Stephen and sue have been down to replenish groceries for me. The roads are cleaer but Im not on a road and I'll probably skid all over so Im not attempting it. Im on page 230. 

I had toothache all day yesterday and the night before I couldnt sleep for it. So when I went to bed last night I too 4 panadols and girls did I have a good nightsd sleep. 

Going to catch up now, well somewhat! I dont know if I'll get to s and b tomorrow with margaret depends on weather we can walk or not. I hope it thatws soon. Its so icy under the snow. The bin men couldnt get to us on Friday so they said they'd come back and try monday or tuesday. 

Barny...so pleased about your house. Come to the East side of the country and then you'll be cold!! haha


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> I was last in Kings Lynn 45 years ago when I was pregnant with DD. Xxx


Well, we'll have to make pretty darn sure we dont go there for you Purple.....


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

London Girl said:


> I've been caught like that before, it's so mean. We found the perfect bungalow on paper in Troon, Cornwall and had already moved in, in our heads. Went to see it for real and it was in the middle of the most awful, scruffy, run-down estate, didn't even make an appointment to see the interior. The photo had been edited to completely cut out the horrible surroundings. No wonder estate agents have such a bad name!!Hope you found some decent food, Wetherspoons is pretty good!! :sm23: Stay safe!! xxxx


Yes, having to have a quick re-think tonight to where to go tomorrow. DH is no help of course, and is complaining his hip is hurting so that he can hardly walk, got no sympathy from me as I think I am getting his cold. Actually dinner was a lot better tonight, had fish pie and salad almost as good as mine :sm15: haven't come across Wetherspoons yet but I'm sure there must be one near, will look it up. xxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

grandma susan said:


> Hello girls Im still here. Still snowed in with the car and Stephen and sue have been down to replenish groceries for me. The roads are cleaer but Im not on a road and I'll probably skid all over so Im not attempting it. Im on page 230.
> 
> I had toothache all day yesterday and the night before I couldnt sleep for it. So when I went to bed last night I too 4 panadols and girls did I have a good nightsd sleep.
> 
> ...


It's cold enough down here in Norfolk at the moment, thank you. xx :sm09:


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Hello girls Im still here. Still snowed in with the car and Stephen and sue have been down to replenish groceries for me. The roads are cleaer but Im not on a road and I'll probably skid all over so Im not attempting it. Im on page 230.
> 
> I had toothache all day yesterday and the night before I couldnt sleep for it. So when I went to bed last night I too 4 panadols and girls did I have a good nightsd sleep.
> 
> ...


Hi Dear, please don't risk going out if it's slippery, broken hips can be tricky!!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Yes, having to have a quick re-think tonight to where to go tomorrow. DH is no help of course, and is complaining his hip is hurting so that he can hardly walk, got no sympathy from me as I think I am getting his cold. Actually dinner was a lot better tonight, had fish pie and salad almost as good as mine :sm15: haven't come across Wetherspoons yet but I'm sure there must be one near, will look it up. xxxx


Happy to help!! https://www.jdwetherspoon.com/


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

I haven't posted a picture for at least 5 minutes so here's is what I've been doing. The earrings, I made for me on Friday, just for fun, now I have the right fittings! The sweater is the Bamboozle one I posted a few days ago, I have now finished the front and back and now I have boring sleeves to do! Last week at Zumba, there were several new tracks to dance to and we were all over the place. Enza (she's Spanish) stands behind me and jokingly moaned that she was trying to copy me as she couldn't see the instructor but I kept doing it wrong. So I embroidered my tee-shirt, just for fun! :sm23: xxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

London Girl said:


> Happy to help!! https://www.jdwetherspoon.com/


Ta. DH has just had a soak in the bath to help his hip, overheated and now feels worse than he did before, is it worth it I ask? xxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

London Girl said:


> I haven't posted a picture for at least 5 minutes so here's is what I've been doing. The earrings, I made for me on Friday, just for fun, now I have the right fittings! The sweater is the Bamboozle one I posted a few days ago, I have now finished the front and back and now I have boring sleeves to do! Last week at Zumba, there were several new tracks to dance to and we were all over the place. Enza (she's Spanish) stands behind me and jokingly moaned that she was trying to copy me as she couldn't see the instructor but I kept doing it wrong. So I embroidered my tee-shirt, just for fun! :sm23: xxxx


Love it. xxxx :sm23:


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Ta. DH has just had a soak in the bath to help his hip, overheated and now feels worse than he did before, is it worth it I ask? xxxx


At least he didn't slip and hurt the other one! I hope tomorrow works out better for you and that something lovely comes out of it. Have a good sleep tonight! xxxx


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> I'm so frustrated there is an isotoner ad scrolling on here nad I had ordered a pair was wondering about them and according to the tracking number they were delivered on the 5th of this month....I never got them so now I have to contact isotoners and see if they will replace them...I had a set of knitting needles go missing too so frustrating!


I hate that and that you have now deal with them and hopefully they'll be helpful! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Hello girls Im still here. Still snowed in with the car and Stephen and sue have been down to replenish groceries for me. The roads are cleaer but Im not on a road and I'll probably skid all over so Im not attempting it. Im on page 230.
> 
> I had toothache all day yesterday and the night before I couldnt sleep for it. So when I went to bed last night I too 4 panadols and girls did I have a good nightsd sleep.
> 
> ...


Glad you're okay. So sorry about the tooth bothering you. I hope it and your weather clear up soon! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

London Girl said:


> I haven't posted a picture for at least 5 minutes so here's is what I've been doing. The earrings, I made for me on Friday, just for fun, now I have the right fittings! The sweater is the Bamboozle one I posted a few days ago, I have now finished the front and back and now I have boring sleeves to do! Last week at Zumba, there were several new tracks to dance to and we were all over the place. Enza (she's Spanish) stands behind me and jokingly moaned that she was trying to copy me as she couldn't see the instructor but I kept doing it wrong. So I embroidered my tee-shirt, just for fun! :sm23: xxxx


The earrings all look great. The sweater is going to be wonderful and that t-shirt is perfect! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

London Girl said:


> At least he didn't slip and hurt the other one! I hope tomorrow works out better for you and that something lovely comes out of it. Have a good sleep tonight! xxxx


Me, too, Jacky! House hunting can be so frustrating! xxxooo


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Glad you've arrived safely. A well done on getting another offer. Good luck with the house hunting xxx


Same from me also, Jacky! xoxoxo


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

London Girl said:


> So sorry to hear that Polly, seems so many people go 'downhill' at this time of the year. You are doing all you can and we will all send healing, comforting vibes to you and your friend xxxx


Thank you for your kindness. Today I'm more accepting of it but sad a long friendship may end and worry her last days may bring suffering. I still cling to hope for recovery tho it seems unlikely. I found a cheery yellow card with happy pictures of flowers to send. She doesn't like real flowers. I bought a cross stitch to make with the serenity prayer to boost me. She doesn't believe in God. My baby coat has me scratching my head. They are increasing the width of the sleeve and says increase 5th row and following 6th row which I think means row 11. I tried increasing in row 5 then row 6 but it looks odd. We bought an electric throw and on #1 it's warm. I hope you are doing well and not too affected by the weather.


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

jinx said:


> Sorry Polly. It will help to know you care. Sending flowers is very thoughtful.


I had forgotten she doesn't like flowers. Another friend reminded me. Thanks for kind wishes.


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> And from me, too, Polly! Many healing hugs and prayers. xxxooo


I'm so glad you and others are here. I use to lean on mom no hub in times like this. Now you are like family to me. I saw a sign in a c Moore today saying "worry is misuse of a good imagination" I thought the yarn that matches yarn in my kit was on sale and after I got it all to checkout found the brand was on sale but the type I needed wasn't. I'll wait and go back with my 50% off coupon. Not ready to use it now anyway. They had a white kitchen towel saying "be grateful" with a picture of a grater and the sign said $2 she said it cost 6 but gave it to me for 2 due to the sign.


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> And me too Polly, love and hugs xx


Thank for your kindness. Yesterday I was thrown by the sad news because I never thought it would happen now. Not expecting tragedy I guess. your book cover is very pretty. I saw a project using yo yos and thought your buttons would have looked nice there instead of the yo yos.


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Back from our first day of house hunting, all very depressing, haven't seen anything we like and couldn't even find a few of them. The one I really fancied looked nice but seems to be on a very busy road so not sure about that one. It has snowed and sleeted all day which has made for some interesting driving, but didn't end up in any ditches which was good as there are a lot of them around here. Went and had a look at Kings Lynn and bought a pair of slippers each and a pair of shoes for DH, nearly bought a pair of boots for me as well but resisted as I don't really need them, just not used to having so many shops around. Not eaten yet today so when I've finished my cup of tea off to get something, hope it's better than last night. Then back to searching the internet for more houses, and yes I know the weather is better down south but the house prices are way too steep for us for what we want. Anyway food next so see you later. xx


We check the tax rate for areas also. My neighbor said she was told tax in the area of her home to be was low but tax bill showed really high. You might keep aware of the tax rate.


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

London Girl said:


> I've been caught like that before, it's so mean. We found the perfect bungalow on paper in Troon, Cornwall and had already moved in, in our heads. Went to see it for real and it was in the middle of the most awful, scruffy, run-down estate, didn't even make an appointment to see the interior. The photo had been edited to completely cut out the horrible surroundings. No wonder estate agents have such a bad name!!Hope you found some decent food, Wetherspoons is pretty good!! :sm23: Stay safe!! xxxx


Reminded me of the one I looked at that was lovely but built on land that dropped away about 2 feet from the back of the house. Couldn't go out the back door but the realtor said sure I could. I said yes if I had hiking boots to come back up the steep drop when I fell down it. Then she stood on the sidewalk and talked to my son about buying it and put me down to him saying I didn't know what I wanted. I told her I knew what I wanted but she never came close to finding a house matching what I wanted and when she said she'd be away for 3 weeks I told her that was fine because I wasn't working with her anymore. She looked shocked every house she showed us was aweful no where near our requirements. The next realtor was very smart had experience in building homes and ideas on how to make adaptions and he found us a nice house but hub got out of the hospital that day and someone else got it. We found this one and he was great negotiating for us. I believe the ones that don't work out aren't meant for you and the right one is coming soon for you. If I'd gotten the one I lost I wouldn't have seen this one which is much better


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

London Girl said:


> I haven't posted a picture for at least 5 minutes so here's is what I've been doing. The earrings, I made for me on Friday, just for fun, now I have the right fittings! The sweater is the Bamboozle one I posted a few days ago, I have now finished the front and back and now I have boring sleeves to do! Last week at Zumba, there were several new tracks to dance to and we were all over the place. Enza (she's Spanish) stands behind me and jokingly moaned that she was trying to copy me as she couldn't see the instructor but I kept doing it wrong. So I embroidered my tee-shirt, just for fun! :sm23: xxxx


Good job in your projects. 
If she couldn't see how did she know you weren't doing it right. Cute embroidery.


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

Good morning from a clear, bright Norfolk. No snow, no ice and no fog, perfect house hunting weather except DH's hip is still hurting him so he wants an easy day so it looks as though today will be just about wasted, we might go and have a look at one place (our neighbour would be the queen) but that's it. My cold is developing beautifully (thanks DH) so all in all not starting off a good day, I suppose it can only improve. Will be back later if we get out. Have a good one. xx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning from a clear, bright Norfolk. No snow, no ice and no fog, perfect house hunting weather except DH's hip is still hurting him so he wants an easy day so it looks as though today will be just about wasted, we might go and have a look at one place (our neighbour would be the queen) but that's it. My cold is developing beautifully (thanks DH) so all in all not starting off a good day, I suppose it can only improve. Will be back later if we get out. Have a good one. xx


Hope yoou both start feeling better PDQ and that you can get house hunting. If you like the one you see today you cn join the Sandringham WI (HRH is a member there). Healing hugs and love. xxxx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Good morning from a brighter and much milder Surrey. We are due for a few days warmth and then back to chilly again. KnitWIts here this morning and then I don't know what we are doing this afternoon. Catch you all later and then I will catch up on your news too. 

Happy Monday xxx


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

London Girl said:


> I haven't posted a picture for at least 5 minutes so here's is what I've been doing. The earrings, I made for me on Friday, just for fun, now I have the right fittings! The sweater is the Bamboozle one I posted a few days ago, I have now finished the front and back and now I have boring sleeves to do! Last week at Zumba, there were several new tracks to dance to and we were all over the place. Enza (she's Spanish) stands behind me and jokingly moaned that she was trying to copy me as she couldn't see the instructor but I kept doing it wrong. So I embroidered my tee-shirt, just for fun! :sm23: xxxx


What clever work. Such talent.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

Blue and white sky here again, but we are supposed to be getting rain. I'm off to see Churchill shortly.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Morning girls. The sno is still down my bank and I think its starting to thaw. Marg says if I walk to there house john will give us both a lift to S and B. Im fed up of being in so its boots on and I'm going. I never made it last week and I think its easy to fsll into the trap of not bothering to do things. Everyone have a good day. Im up to 240 so I'll catch up another few pages.


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

lifeline said:


> Hi everyone. I went to work this week which wasn't too bad at the beginning of the week. By Wednesday though I was flagging, but lovely colleagues allowed me to take the easy tasks and not exert myself too much on Thursday and Friday. I was in bed and fast asleep each night by ten. Today we have started to sort through our dining room/office. DH and DD took a pile of stuff down to the dump/recycling center, but it doesn't look any different, still loads of stuff to go through. Putting my feet up now with a coffee and piece of Christmas cake, it's lasted a long time this year with me having not been well.


I hope you feel better soon! xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> I love ravens. Who doesn't? That is amazing. I would so wear i, and knit it!


It looks gorgeous, doesn't it?


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

jinx said:


> My niece notified me that my sister broke her hip during the night. The hospital thought she may have had a heart attack and fell breaking her hip. While getting her stabilized for a heart cath she had another heart attack. They are hoping to get her heart stabilized in order to do surgery to repair her hip. Not looking good right now. All prayers or good wishes for Carol Lee are appreciated.


In my thoughts jinx. Sending you hugs also as you must be very concerned. ((((( you and neice )))))


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Keeping fingers crossed you have some good news soon. xx


From me too Jinx xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Just finished another book cover


Another good one. xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> I don't know what Wendy's does over there but ours always melts almost instantly.


Having just read your reply to my comment, Wendy's here has regular icecream, with different flavours, but Hungry Jacks, and Mcdonalds, has the icecream that is white, and comes out of a machine; I don't like that type of icecream, because I know how it is made and it is basically disgusting! ????????????


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> I have done a little knitting today in between cleaning up and washing some of my knits....speaking of what do you all use to wash your knitted items with I used what was supposed to be a scentless wash by Soak and it definitely is not scentless.


I use Eucalyptus wool wash, but I am not sure if it would be available in other countries! It leaves the woollen items lovely and soft, and they smell wonderful.


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

jollypolly said:


> It's been a difficult day. One of my friends is very sick and has hospice coming. She has not been feeling well but this is unexpected. I feel so helpless. There's nothing I can do but pray and send cards which she may not be able to read. I'll send flowers tomorrow and hope it helps to know I care.


Thinking of you, and your friend. xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a very icy, frosty, foggy Norfolk, our blue car seems to have turned white overnight and will take ages to clear. Then we're off on our house hunt, it could take longer today as the roads are icy. Will be back later this afternoon, have a more peaceful Sunday than we are going to have. xx


I hope you find the house you want. xoxoxo


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

London Girl said:


> I haven't posted a picture for at least 5 minutes so here's is what I've been doing. The earrings, I made for me on Friday, just for fun, now I have the right fittings! The sweater is the Bamboozle one I posted a few days ago, I have now finished the front and back and now I have boring sleeves to do! Last week at Zumba, there were several new tracks to dance to and we were all over the place. Enza (she's Spanish) stands behind me and jokingly moaned that she was trying to copy me as she couldn't see the instructor but I kept doing it wrong. So I embroidered my tee-shirt, just for fun! :sm23: xxxx


I am loving your top. It is sure to be fantastic when you finish it. The t-shirt is perfect. Sure to get a lot of smiles at zumba.


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning from a clear, bright Norfolk. No snow, no ice and no fog, perfect house hunting weather except DH's hip is still hurting him so he wants an easy day so it looks as though today will be just about wasted, we might go and have a look at one place (our neighbour would be the queen) but that's it. My cold is developing beautifully (thanks DH) so all in all not starting off a good day, I suppose it can only improve. Will be back later if we get out. Have a good one. xx


It is too bad you are not able to take advantage of the nice weather to view houses. Hoping things improve quickly for you.


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> OK will do but I do want him to buy a house so have got to keep in his good books a bit. xxxx





London Girl said:


> Shouldn't have to do that, I know but mine would probably be the same! :sm16: :sm22: :sm23: xxxx


This shouldn't happen either, but the male of the Human Species seems to need to be placated, and also need their egos stroked, quite a bit; unlike us ...... we are definitely the calmer half of the equation! ????????????


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Morning girls. The sno is still down my bank and I think its starting to thaw. Marg says if I walk to there house john will give us both a lift to S and B. Im fed up of being in so its boots on and I'm going. I never made it last week and I think its easy to fsll into the trap of not bothering to do things. Everyone have a good day. Im up to 240 so I'll catch up another few pages.


I hope you made the walk to Marg safely. You are correct, the less you go out the less you want to go out.


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

I appreciate all the thoughts for my family and I. They were able to do surgery and things seemed stable. The next morning she was unresponsive as she had suffered a small stroke. Yesterday seemed better. Up and down and up again. We are prayful she continues to improve.


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

London Girl said:


> We have the same sort of trucks here, great idea to stop the guys getting quite so mucky but not good for their jobs. I notice the drivers are now getting out of the cab to push the bins to the truck too instead of being strictly just drivers!


Looks like those trucks are everywhere; if they break your bin, does the bin get replaced by their company, or do you have to replace them yourself? The truck-driver here broke the lid from one of our bins, but when I contacted the company about it, I was told that we were responsible for replacing broken bins; so we just kept putting the broken bin out, and it kept getting emptied. The Council eventually handed out new bins, so I no longer needed to replace my bin! ????????????


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a snowy Surrey. We have had a light dusting of the white stuff but it has stopped now and turned to rain. Bentley was out for 75 seconds (yes I timed him) and is now sat by the radiator.
> 
> Going to havev a lazy day today, Mr P has started knocking seven bells out of the kitchen, so I will be keeping out of his way.
> 
> Good luck with the house hunting Jacky. xx


Staying out of the way sounds like an extremely good idea, we wouldn't want you damaged accidentally! xoxoxo


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

jollypolly said:


> Thank you for your kindness. Today I'm more accepting of it but sad a long friendship may end and worry her last days may bring suffering. I still cling to hope for recovery tho it seems unlikely. I found a cheery yellow card with happy pictures of flowers to send. She doesn't like real flowers. I bought a cross stitch to make with the serenity prayer to boost me. She doesn't believe in God. My baby coat has me scratching my head. They are increasing the width of the sleeve and says increase 5th row and following 6th row which I think means row 11. I tried increasing in row 5 then row 6 but it looks odd. We bought an electric throw and on #1 it's warm. I hope you are doing well and not too affected by the weather.


Love the idea of the electric throw, like an electric blanket, I guess. Hope it gives you comfort as well as keeping you warm!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

jollypolly said:


> I'm so glad you and others are here. I use to lean on mom no hub in times like this. Now you are like family to me. I saw a sign in a c Moore today saying "worry is misuse of a good imagination" I thought the yarn that matches yarn in my kit was on sale and after I got it all to checkout found the brand was on sale but the type I needed wasn't. I'll wait and go back with my 50% off coupon. Not ready to use it now anyway. They had a white kitchen towel saying "be grateful" with a picture of a grater and the sign said $2 she said it cost 6 but gave it to me for 2 due to the sign.


Oh well, you won _something_ anyway!! xxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

jollypolly said:


> Reminded me of the one I looked at that was lovely but built on land that dropped away about 2 feet from the back of the house. Couldn't go out the back door but the realtor said sure I could. I said yes if I had hiking boots to come back up the steep drop when I fell down it. Then she stood on the sidewalk and talked to my son about buying it and put me down to him saying I didn't know what I wanted. I told her I knew what I wanted but she never came close to finding a house matching what I wanted and when she said she'd be away for 3 weeks I told her that was fine because I wasn't working with her anymore. She looked shocked every house she showed us was aweful no where near our requirements. The next realtor was very smart had experience in building homes and ideas on how to make adaptions and he found us a nice house but hub got out of the hospital that day and someone else got it. We found this one and he was great negotiating for us. I believe the ones that don't work out aren't meant for you and the right one is coming soon for you. If I'd gotten the one I lost I wouldn't have seen this one which is much better


I too believe in fate, que sera, sera!!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

jollypolly said:


> Good job in your projects.
> If she couldn't see how did she know you weren't doing it right. Cute embroidery.


Good point! The girls were much amused by the tee shirt, it's good to smile on a Monday morning!!xxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> What clever work. Such talent.


You are too kind, lovely Saxy!!! xxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> Blue and white sky here again, but we are supposed to be getting rain. I'm off to see Churchill shortly.


Enjoy! xxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Morning girls. The sno is still down my bank and I think its starting to thaw. Marg says if I walk to there house john will give us both a lift to S and B. Im fed up of being in so its boots on and I'm going. I never made it last week and I think its easy to fsll into the trap of not bothering to do things. Everyone have a good day. Im up to 240 so I'll catch up another few pages.


You are right about falling into that trap, glad you are going to be intrepid and go for it!! Enjoy you day but take great care!! xxxx


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> So another question since you use acrylic, how do you weave in your ends? That scarf I did for DH already has the ends popping out, it's not like it's being stretched so I don't get it...but I find a lot of my knitted items do this and it's frustrating to me!


I always knit in any ends as I am going, unless it is possible to spice the ends together! Another thing I do is to use specific knots, to join the yarn. There are many ways to join yarns together, so that you don't need to weave in any ends, and depending on how I feel, I have several methods that I will use. Here is a link with instructions for the "Russian Join". There are also many different knots that are quite easy to use also. I think quite a few of them have instructions on You Tube! Check out a few of them, you might just find a couple, or more, that you really like to use! Have fun with searching for, and trying out, some of these techniques, whichever ones you choose, they will be very useful for you. xoxoxo


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Xiang said:


> This shouldn't happen either, but the male of the Human Species seems to need to be placated, and also need their egos stroked, quite a bit; unlike us ...... we are definitely the calmer half of the equation! ????????????


Agreed, and when you have to live with them, better to keep the peace, most of the time, anyway!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

jinx said:


> I appreciate all the thoughts for my family and I. They were able to do surgery and things seemed stable. The next morning she was unresponsive as she had suffered a small stroke. Yesterday seemed better. Up and down and up again. We are prayful she continues to improve.


A very worrying time for you all, I'm so sorry. Sending you positive vibes and more comforting hugs xxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Xiang said:


> Looks like those trucks are everywhere; if they break your bin, does the bin get replaced by their company, or do you have to replace them yourself? The truck-driver here broke the lid from one of our bins, but when I contacted the company about it, I was told that we were responsible for replacing broken bins; so we just kept putting the broken bin out, and it kept getting emptied. The Council eventually handed out new bins, so I no longer needed to replace my bin! ????????????


That's a good question but I have no idea. They seem to be pretty careful with out bins so maybe if the bin mans breaks it, the bin man has to pay for it!!! :sm15: xx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Xiang said:


> I always knit in any ends as I am going, unless it is possible to spice the ends together! Another thing I do is to use specific knots, to join the yarn. There are many ways to join yarns together, so that you don't need to weave in any ends, and depending on how I feel, I have several methods that I will use. Here is a link with instructions for the "Russian Join". There are also many different knots that are quite easy to use also. I think quite a few of them have instructions on You Tube! Check out a few of them, you might just find a couple, or more, that you really like to use! Have fun with searching for, and trying out, some of these techniques, whichever ones you choose, they will be very useful for you. xoxoxo


Being the adventurous soul that I am, if I don't want to darn in ends, for multi-coloured yarns for instance where there would be dozens of ends, I use the Magic Knot. It only ever lets me down when it really matters!! :sm14: :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> I'm so frustrated there is an isotoner ad scrolling on here nad I had ordered a pair was wondering about them and according to the tracking number they were delivered on the 5th of this month....I never got them so now I have to contact isotoners and see if they will replace them...I had a set of knitting needles go missing too so frustrating!


Sometime last year, there was something about people losing parcels that had been delivered, and it was found that tyere were gangs of people watching other peoples houses, and when there any parcels were delivered, they would wait until there was no one around, and they would take any parcels that were left. There was so much of it happening, that people began getting their parcels sent to the closest Post Office, so that they would actually receive their parcels. This might be what is happening in your area, I really hope not, but it is possible. Have you reported the missing parcels to the Post Office? :sm13: :sm13:

Another option is to put a message with your order, so that any more items that you order have to be signed for, and they can't just be left at your door! I hope it gets sorted, and no more parcels go missing. xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

jinx said:


> Sorry you have to deal with that. I have been fortunate that nothing of mine has gone missing. I like that many places now send an email stating your package has been delivered. Then I can go immediately and get it indoors. The only time that did not work is when the mail carrier delivered it into the mailbox and I was searched by the doors, but eventually I found it.


We don't have mail boxes where I live, so the only time we get any deliveries to our house, is when the parcel is delivered by a non-Auspost courier, and we usually have to sign for them also!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning from a clear, bright Norfolk. No snow, no ice and no fog, perfect house hunting weather except DH's hip is still hurting him so he wants an easy day so it looks as though today will be just about wasted, we might go and have a look at one place (our neighbour would be the queen) but that's it. My cold is developing beautifully (thanks DH) so all in all not starting off a good day, I suppose it can only improve. Will be back later if we get out. Have a good one. xx


I hope you have a better day out today and not totally wasted. I also hope you can shake that cold soon. Sending you many warm and healing hugs! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Morning girls. The sno is still down my bank and I think its starting to thaw. Marg says if I walk to there house john will give us both a lift to S and B. Im fed up of being in so its boots on and I'm going. I never made it last week and I think its easy to fsll into the trap of not bothering to do things. Everyone have a good day. Im up to 240 so I'll catch up another few pages.


Glad it's warming up there and more glad that you are going to S and B today. It's good to get out doing your normal things. xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

jinx said:


> I appreciate all the thoughts for my family and I. They were able to do surgery and things seemed stable. The next morning she was unresponsive as she had suffered a small stroke. Yesterday seemed better. Up and down and up again. We are prayful she continues to improve.


I continue to keep her in my prayers. xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

London Girl said:


> I too believe in fate, que sera, sera!!!


I do, too. xxxooo


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 9:13 am EST and 2' C (36'F). It was freezing rain when I left early this morning. The only person from Security is the new guy, and yes, the security server is down. (woohoo) I brought a overnight bag with me in case I can't get home again.
The weekend was lovely, with temperature around 5'C. And it was sunny. I got some walking in. My heel hurt afterwards, so I'm not in shape.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 9:13 am EST and 2' C (36'F). It was freezing rain when I left early this morning. The only person from Security is the new guy, and yes, the security server is down. (woohoo) I brought a overnight bag with me in case I can't get home again.
> The weekend was lovely, with temperature around 5'C. And it was sunny. I got some walking in. My heel hurt afterwards, so I'm not in shape.


I was wondering where you were!!! Good to see you this late in the morning! :sm02: Glad you had some warmer weather over the weekend. And glad you made it to work safely this morning. Be safe if you decide to drive home. xxxooo


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Xiang said:


> Sometime last year, there was something about people losing parcels that had been delivered, and it was found that tyere were gangs of people watching other peoples houses, and when there any parcels were delivered, they would wait until there was no one around, and they would take any parcels that were left. There was so much of it happening, that people began getting their parcels sent to the closest Post Office, so that they would actually receive their parcels. This might be what is happening in your area, I really hope not, but it is possible. Have you reported the missing parcels to the Post Office? :sm13: :sm13:
> 
> Another option is to put a message with your order, so that any more items that you order have to be signed for, and they can't just be left at your door! I hope it gets sorted, and no more parcels go missing. xoxoxo


There is someone at my house at all times (DD working on her computer). Sometimes the parcel delivery guys don't even ring the doorbell. They just toss the box on the porch and leave. DD usually notices because the cats all run away when someone is on the porch.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Being the adventurous soul that I am, if I don't want to darn in ends, for multi-coloured yarns for instance where there would be dozens of ends, I use the Magic Knot. It only ever lets me down when it really matters!! :sm14: :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:


The only yarn I knot is acrylic, because no matter how I add in the ball, or weave in the ends, they always pop out of acrylic.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

London Girl said:


> That's a good question but I have no idea. They seem to be pretty careful with out bins so maybe if the bin mans breaks it, the bin man has to pay for it!!! :sm15: xx


The new garbageman puts the lids on the bins very nicely. The old one tossed the lid and they ended running over it. (I didn't like that bin anyways. I was happy to replace it with one of my own)


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> I was wondering where you were!!! Good to see you this late in the morning! :sm02: Glad you had some warmer weather over the weekend. And glad you made it to work safely this morning. Be safe if you decide to drive home. xxxooo


I'll be keeping an eye on the forecasts all day. I've got the overnight bag just in case.


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Hi Dear, please don't risk going out if it's slippery, broken hips can be tricky!!! xxxx


I am in total agreement, with this! If there is no safe way of getting out, it would be much better for you to stay home, but I hope you were able to go to S & B. xoxoxo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> I'll be keeping an eye on the forecasts all day. I've got the overnight bag just in case.


Good thing you thought ahead and went to work prepared! xxxooo


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

jinx said:


> I appreciate all the thoughts for my family and I. They were able to do surgery and things seemed stable. The next morning she was unresponsive as she had suffered a small stroke. Yesterday seemed better. Up and down and up again. We are prayful she continues to improve.


I hope there are more ups and less downs going forward.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> Good thing you thought ahead and went to work prepared! xxxooo


I was in a rush to get going and had a lovely cup of hot water instead of tea. It wasn't until I got to the bottom of the cup that I realised that I hadn't put a tea bag in. Talk about not being quite awake. But I have a cup now, and it's really tea.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> I was in a rush to get going and had a lovely cup of hot water instead of tea. It wasn't until I got to the bottom of the cup that I realised that I hadn't put a tea bag in. Talk about not being quite awake. But I have a cup now, and it's really tea.


That sounds like something I would do! :sm17: xxxooo


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Xiang said:


> This shouldn't happen either, but the male of the Human Species seems to need to be placated, and also need their egos stroked, quite a bit; unlike us ...... we are definitely the calmer half of the equation! ????????????


You haven't met my mother and daughter, have you? I still haven't told them about the time my work was on strike. Those two can turn anything into drama. I don't have to do the ego stroking, but do have to deal with the things that make them "go off".


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Morning girls. The sno is still down my bank and I think its starting to thaw. Marg says if I walk to there house john will give us both a lift to S and B. Im fed up of being in so its boots on and I'm going. I never made it last week and I think its easy to fsll into the trap of not bothering to do things. Everyone have a good day. Im up to 240 so I'll catch up another few pages.


That's nice that John would give you a lift.
Keep both feet on the ground.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

jollypolly said:


> We check the tax rate for areas also. My neighbor said she was told tax in the area of her home to be was low but tax bill showed really high. You might keep aware of the tax rate.


That was the reason that I moved into my current house. The tax rate was so low. But over 20 years it was raised and is now higher than the area where we came from, but I can't afford the houses back where we used to live, so moving back is not an option.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 9:13 am EST and 2' C (36'F). It was freezing rain when I left early this morning. The only person from Security is the new guy, and yes, the security server is down. (woohoo) I brought a overnight bag with me in case I can't get home again.
> The weekend was lovely, with temperature around 5'C. And it was sunny. I got some walking in. My heel hurt afterwards, so I'm not in shape.


Nice you got out walking at the weekend, your temperatures are up and down like the proverbial yo-yo!!


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

jollypolly said:


> Thank you for your kindness. Today I'm more accepting of it but sad a long friendship may end and worry her last days may bring suffering. I still cling to hope for recovery tho it seems unlikely. I found a cheery yellow card with happy pictures of flowers to send. She doesn't like real flowers. I bought a cross stitch to make with the serenity prayer to boost me. She doesn't believe in God. My baby coat has me scratching my head. They are increasing the width of the sleeve and says increase 5th row and following 6th row which I think means row 11. I tried increasing in row 5 then row 6 but it looks odd. We bought an electric throw and on #1 it's warm. I hope you are doing well and not too affected by the weather.


Increases at 5th and 11th row sounds right to me.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> I was in a rush to get going and had a lovely cup of hot water instead of tea. It wasn't until I got to the bottom of the cup that I realised that I hadn't put a tea bag in. Talk about not being quite awake. But I have a cup now, and it's really tea.


Haha, hot water is supposed to be good for your system, very cleansing!!


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

London Girl said:


> I haven't posted a picture for at least 5 minutes so here's is what I've been doing. The earrings, I made for me on Friday, just for fun, now I have the right fittings! The sweater is the Bamboozle one I posted a few days ago, I have now finished the front and back and now I have boring sleeves to do! Last week at Zumba, there were several new tracks to dance to and we were all over the place. Enza (she's Spanish) stands behind me and jokingly moaned that she was trying to copy me as she couldn't see the instructor but I kept doing it wrong. So I embroidered my tee-shirt, just for fun! :sm23: xxxx


I like the sweater without the sleeves. It looks like a top I used to wear all the time.
Your earrings are giving me ideas for stitch markers.
Great tee-shirt.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> I like the sweater without the sleeves. It looks like a top I used to wear all the time.
> Your earrings are giving me ideas for stitch markers.
> Great tee-shirt.


Thanks dear!!


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Haha, hot water is supposed to be good for your system, very cleansing!!


I don't drink enough water. I guess hot water counts. :sm17:


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Nice you got out walking at the weekend, your temperatures are up and down like the proverbial yo-yo!!


We're getting more yo-yo weather all the time. I should get used to it. When I move to Nova Scotia, they have a saying: "Don't like the weather, wait 5 minutes, it'll change" They can have every kind of precipitation and sun in the same day.


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

London Girl said:


> I haven't posted a picture for at least 5 minutes so here's is what I've been doing. The earrings, I made for me on Friday, just for fun, now I have the right fittings! The sweater is the Bamboozle one I posted a few days ago, I have now finished the front and back and now I have boring sleeves to do! Last week at Zumba, there were several new tracks to dance to and we were all over the place. Enza (she's Spanish) stands behind me and jokingly moaned that she was trying to copy me as she couldn't see the instructor but I kept doing it wrong. So I embroidered my tee-shirt, just for fun! :sm23: xxxx


Hi June, your earing are beautiful, as is your Bamboozle; but your shirt is very appropriate, is it to wear to Zumba? :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

I am going to bed now, so I hope everyone has a great rest of your day! xoxoxo


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

Been to the two houses we intended, one was sold the other we never did find, I think the photo was so exaggerated we couldn't recognise it. We were supposed to be then come back so DH's hip could have a change and rest. Oh no he wanted to go site-seeing so spent almost the same amount of time in the car. Anyway I think we are off up to Lincoln tomorrow so that is going to be another long day, his problem. Now catching up, see you later. xx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Xiang said:


> Hi June, your earing are beautiful, as is your Bamboozle; but your shirt is very appropriate, is it to wear to Zumba? :sm24: :sm24:


Yes Judi, it is! I stand in the front so I can see the instructor clearly but still get it all wrong. Most of us do get it wrong, she moves pretty fast so the tee shirt was just for fun!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Xiang said:


> I am going to bed now, so I hope everyone has a great rest of your day! xoxoxo


Night, night!! xxx


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Been to the two houses we intended, one was sold the other we never did find, I think the photo was so exaggerated we couldn't recognise it. We were supposed to be then come back so DH's hip could have a change and rest. Oh no he wanted to go site-seeing so spent almost the same amount of time in the car. Anyway I think we are off up to Lincoln tomorrow so that is going to be another long day, his problem. Now catching up, see you later. xx


So sorry, Jacky, that your house hunting is so disappointing. I hope the sightseeing was good. And I hope you'll find something in Lincoln. xxxooo


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

Miss Pam said:


> So sorry, Jacky, that your house hunting is so disappointing. I hope the sightseeing was good. And I hope you'll find something in Lincoln. xxxooo


I wish DH was half as enthusiastic as you all are on here. xx


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Morning girls. The sno is still down my bank and I think its starting to thaw. Marg says if I walk to there house john will give us both a lift to S and B. Im fed up of being in so its boots on and I'm going. I never made it last week and I think its easy to fsll into the trap of not bothering to do things. Everyone have a good day. Im up to 240 so I'll catch up another few pages.


I'm pleased that you want to go out and be with friends. Enjoy the chat.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Ive hit yet another problem with the house today. The overflo was pouring out. Not just a trickle but gallons and gallons. None of us knew where the stop tap waw, but eventually it came to me. Its actually outside near the garage. I dont know how I ever thought of that. John came up and put a washer on it and it seems to be ok but we may need a new unit. I'm fed up with things going wrong in here. I'll put my head up and smile. Thats the onky way to dao it, and in the schemes of life its just another small thing. Nothing to fret over. 

I went to S and b but didnt do much. 6 rows I think, but I had a cup of tea and a chocolate finger. 

Im on 245 now, Catching up.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Enjoy! xxx


I did. It was very well made.

The sky got bluer, and we got a mention on the national weather channel - that it was a spring day in Worthing. I took DS2 to the film and we had hot chocolate and carrot cake afterwards. How wicked was that!


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Been to the two houses we intended, one was sold the other we never did find, I think the photo was so exaggerated we couldn't recognise it. We were supposed to be then come back so DH's hip could have a change and rest. Oh no he wanted to go site-seeing so spent almost the same amount of time in the car. Anyway I think we are off up to Lincoln tomorrow so that is going to be another long day, his problem. Now catching up, see you later. xx


Yeah. I love Lincoln. Buy a big house there and we can all come and visit.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Ive hit yet another problem with the house today. The overflo was pouring out. Not just a trickle but gallons and gallons. None of us knew where the stop tap waw, but eventually it came to me. Its actually outside near the garage. I dont know how I ever thought of that. John came up and put a washer on it and it seems to be ok but we may need a new unit. I'm fed up with things going wrong in here. I'll put my head up and smile. Thats the onky way to dao it, and in the schemes of life its just another small thing. Nothing to fret over.
> 
> I went to S and b but didnt do much. 6 rows I think, but I had a cup of tea and a chocolate finger.
> 
> Im on 245 now, Catching up.


Well, we all know who put the answer to the stop tap question in your head, Albert is still watching over you!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> I did. It was very well made.
> 
> The sky got bluer, and we got a mention on the national weather channel - that it was a spring day in Worthing. I took DS2 to the film and we had hot chocolate and carrot cake afterwards. How wicked was that!


Wasn't Gary Oldman's make up amazing? Even in close up, you couldn't tell half his face was fake!!!


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

SaxonLady said:


> I did. It was very well made.
> 
> The sky got bluer, and we got a mention on the national weather channel - that it was a spring day in Worthing. I took DS2 to the film and we had hot chocolate and carrot cake afterwards. How wicked was that!


Oooh, evil. xx :sm09: :sm09:


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Ive hit yet another problem with the house today. The overflo was pouring out. Not just a trickle but gallons and gallons. None of us knew where the stop tap waw, but eventually it came to me. Its actually outside near the garage. I dont know how I ever thought of that. John came up and put a washer on it and it seems to be ok but we may need a new unit. I'm fed up with things going wrong in here. I'll put my head up and smile. Thats the onky way to dao it, and in the schemes of life its just another small thing. Nothing to fret over.
> 
> I went to S and b but didnt do much. 6 rows I think, but I had a cup of tea and a chocolate finger.
> 
> Im on 245 now, Catching up.


Those things can be so frustrating!! So glad you were able to remember where the stop tap was and that John was able to help you out. Hang in there. We're all here for you. Sending you many warm and healing hugs! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> I did. It was very well made.
> 
> The sky got bluer, and we got a mention on the national weather channel - that it was a spring day in Worthing. I took DS2 to the film and we had hot chocolate and carrot cake afterwards. How wicked was that!


Sounds like a fun day! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Well, we all know who put the answer to the stop tap question in your head, Albert is still watching over you!! xxxx


Yes, he is!!! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Wanted to share a couple of photos of two shawls I just got finished and blocked. Both were knitalongs on Ravelry. And both were a lot of fun. :sm02: xxxooo


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> I hate that because you cannot prove you haven't had the item.


I know but the are sending a different pair literally, I ordered navy but they don't have anymore for this winter so they are sending me a dark brown.


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

jinx said:


> \
> 
> Sorry you have to deal with that. I have been fortunate that nothing of mine has gone missing. I like that many places now send an email stating your package has been delivered. Then I can go immediately and get it indoors. The only time that did not work is when the mail carrier delivered it into the mailbox and I was searched by the doors, but eventually I found it.


I didn't get a notification for some reason it was fedex that delivered them and even if I had you have to check said emails and I am terrible at that! :sm06: :sm16:


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

London Girl said:


> I haven't posted a picture for at least 5 minutes so here's is what I've been doing. The earrings, I made for me on Friday, just for fun, now I have the right fittings! The sweater is the Bamboozle one I posted a few days ago, I have now finished the front and back and now I have boring sleeves to do! Last week at Zumba, there were several new tracks to dance to and we were all over the place. Enza (she's Spanish) stands behind me and jokingly moaned that she was trying to copy me as she couldn't see the instructor but I kept doing it wrong. So I embroidered my tee-shirt, just for fun! :sm23: xxxx


Very nice, I feel the need to make some more rings but I need new glasses so it will have to wait a couple of weeks!

Love the tshirt and your sense of humor!


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

Xiang said:


> Sometime last year, there was something about people losing parcels that had been delivered, and it was found that tyere were gangs of people watching other peoples houses, and when there any parcels were delivered, they would wait until there was no one around, and they would take any parcels that were left. There was so much of it happening, that people began getting their parcels sent to the closest Post Office, so that they would actually receive their parcels. This might be what is happening in your area, I really hope not, but it is possible. Have you reported the missing parcels to the Post Office? :sm13: :sm13:
> 
> Another option is to put a message with your order, so that any more items that you order have to be signed for, and they can't just be left at your door! I hope it gets sorted, and no more parcels go missing. xoxoxo


It was fedex not the pot office think I will contact them tomorrow about it!


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

Xiang said:


> Sometime last year, there was something about people losing parcels that had been delivered, and it was found that tyere were gangs of people watching other peoples houses, and when there any parcels were delivered, they would wait until there was no one around, and they would take any parcels that were left. There was so much of it happening, that people began getting their parcels sent to the closest Post Office, so that they would actually receive their parcels. This might be what is happening in your area, I really hope not, but it is possible. Have you reported the missing parcels to the Post Office? :sm13: :sm13:
> 
> Another option is to put a message with your order, so that any more items that you order have to be signed for, and they can't just be left at your door! I hope it gets sorted, and no more parcels go missing. xoxoxo


We do have a new carrier and my bil who lives next door to us had a package delivered to the wrong house, we live on Elm and a couple streets over there is a street named Beechwood well there house numbers are identical to the ones on our street, that is no excuse though since beechwood and Elm are so obviously different, she admitted she delivered it to the wrong house he had a really hard time getting the company to replace it, the post office wasn't cooperating either!


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> There is someone at my house at all times (DD working on her computer). Sometimes the parcel delivery guys don't even ring the doorbell. They just toss the box on the porch and leave. DD usually notices because the cats all run away when someone is on the porch.


They don't here either but our dog signals us so unless I wasn't home then somebody a. Came and got it off the porch (which I find hard to believe because you wouldn't know there was anything on our porch unless they saw it delivered because our house sits way back off the road, or b. It was never actually delivered just like the knitting needles that I never got and the set of dishes that got "lost" in shipment!


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> Wanted to share a couple of photos of two shawls I just got finished and blocked. Both were knitalongs on Ravelry. And both were a lot of fun. :sm02: xxxooo


Both are very lovely!


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

Well I had a rough day today it has warmed up here so all the snow is gone so I took Michael to school this morning and noticed that the deck was slick and I slipped in a couple of places so when it came time to pick him up I took my cane with me and as soon as I touched the deck with it it slipped... I should have came back in and got my son......so I ignored that and took a few steps carefully got to the ramp and was reaching for the rail and it happened....I went down hard my son heard it all the way in my kitchen and tried helping me up but I couldn't get my feet under me because they kept slipping....I hurt in my shoulder and left hip!!


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

Miss Pam said:


> Wanted to share a couple of photos of two shawls I just got finished and blocked. Both were knitalongs on Ravelry. And both were a lot of fun. :sm02: xxxooo


Love the top one especially, stop tempting me. xx :sm15:


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> Wanted to share a couple of photos of two shawls I just got finished and blocked. Both were knitalongs on Ravelry. And both were a lot of fun. :sm02: xxxooo


Two beautiful shawls Pam, well done, so good to see you are still working your magic on the yarn!! Are they knitted or crochet?xxxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> I know but the are sending a different pair literally, I ordered navy but they don't have anymore for this winter so they are sending me a dark brown.


Are you ok with that? It's quite a difference to navy!x


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> Very nice, I feel the need to make some more rings but I need new glasses so it will have to wait a couple of weeks!
> 
> Love the tshirt and your sense of humor!


Thanks hun, the tee shirt was part sense of humour and part the brutal truth!!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: x


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> They don't here either but our dog signals us so unless I wasn't home then somebody a. Came and got it off the porch (which I find hard to believe because you wouldn't know there was anything on our porch unless they saw it delivered because our house sits way back off the road, or b. It was never actually delivered just like the knitting needles that I never got and the set of dishes that got "lost" in shipment!


Yes, I agree with you. I am on a main road and it would be easy to spot that there was a parcel on my doorstep but you _are_ tucked way back from the road so I'm guessing it never came near your house. We have a side gate and quite often, if we aren't in, the courier will throw the parcel over but they don't leave a note so sometimes I don't find it for days - or it's broken!! :sm16: :sm16:


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> Well I had a rough day today it has warmed up here so all the snow is gone so I took Michael to school this morning and noticed that the deck was slick and I slipped in a couple of places so when it came time to pick him up I took my cane with me and as soon as I touched the deck with it it slipped... I should have came back in and got my son......so I ignored that and took a few steps carefully got to the ramp and was reaching for the rail and it happened....I went down hard my son heard it all the way in my kitchen and tried helping me up but I couldn't get my feet under me because they kept slipping....I hurt in my shoulder and left hip!!


Oh sweetie, so sorry about that, it's what I hate most about icy weather and snow. It's bit late now but can you get some salt down on the decking or even some fine gravel to give you some grip? Hope you stop hurting soon and haven't done any real damage to yourself xxxxxx


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> So sorry, Jacky, that your house hunting is so disappointing. I hope the sightseeing was good. And I hope you'll find something in Lincoln. xxxooo


Ditto from me also! xoxoxo


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Good morning ladies!! Grey here today but dry so far and milder, 13'C allegedly!! Having my hair trimmed later then not much else for the rest of the day, I mucked up my Bamboozle sleeve yesterday, trying to watch Miranda on Netflix at the same time so I think some tinking is on the cards! I know, I lifeline would have helped!!

Have a good one everybody, catch you later!! xxxxxx


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> Wanted to share a couple of photos of two shawls I just got finished and blocked. Both were knitalongs on Ravelry. And both were a lot of fun. :sm02: xxxooo


They are beautiful! xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> I didn't get a notification for some reason it was fedex that delivered them and even if I had you have to check said emails and I am terrible at that! :sm06: :sm16:


Can't they text you instead! ????????


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> We do have a new carrier and my bil who lives next door to us had a package delivered to the wrong house, we live on Elm and a couple streets over there is a street named Beechwood well there house numbers are identical to the ones on our street, that is no excuse though since beechwood and Elm are so obviously different, she admitted she delivered it to the wrong house he had a really hard time getting the company to replace it, the post office wasn't cooperating either!


We have had parcels delivered to a town in the Adelaide hills, 300km south of us, the town was Stirling, but I live in Stirling North, which is in the north of the state. We notified the company, and luckily they discovered that they had addressed the package incorrectly; so we received a replacement item, so we didn't lose any money! ????


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Good morning from a mild and damp Surrey. Not much planned today except having to pick up the gks after school. Thinking about starting another project but not sure what I want to do.

Still haven't caught up but will try to do so at some point although I did see June's lovely work and tee shirt (love it) and Pam those shawls are lovely I like the first one, is it a pattern on Ravelry, I've got some nice cotton/acrylic mix that might do for something like than. 

Happy Tuesday everyone xx


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> Well I had a rough day today it has warmed up here so all the snow is gone so I took Michael to school this morning and noticed that the deck was slick and I slipped in a couple of places so when it came time to pick him up I took my cane with me and as soon as I touched the deck with it it slipped... I should have came back in and got my son......so I ignored that and took a few steps carefully got to the ramp and was reaching for the rail and it happened....I went down hard my son heard it all the way in my kitchen and tried helping me up but I couldn't get my feet under me because they kept slipping....I hurt in my shoulder and left hip!!


Oh Lisa, I hope you haven't done to much damage to yourself, and you feel better soon! xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

Well I have caught up now, and Craft begins again tomorrow, so I hope everyone has a good day! 
I am now off to bed, hopefully for the night, so good night to all! xoxoxo


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a mild and damp Surrey. Not much planned today except having to pick up the gks after school. Thinking about starting another project but not sure what I want to do.
> 
> Still haven't caught up but will try to do so at some point although I did see June's lovely work and tee shirt (love it) and Pam those shawls are lovely I like the first one, is it a pattern on Ravelry, I've got some nice cotton/acrylic mix that might do for something like than.
> 
> Happy Tuesday everyone xx


Good morning! Hope you find something to do that lights your candle!! have a good day dear!! xxxx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Good morning! Hope you find something to do that lights your candle!! have a good day dear!! xxxx


Thanks Honey, I rather like th shawl Pam has made. Mind you do I need more than 9 shawls?? xx


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:16 am EST and 3'C (37'F). When I left work yesterday, the sidewalks were icy but the road was fine. We had a huge lightning and thunder storm last night with rain hitting multiple sides of the house. There is ice to the north of me, and some ramps to the highway are icy. The temperature is going to drop again and everything will freeze again then we're getting flurries. Oh fun.
I got home and knit a few inches on my bulky sweater, held it up to look at it and realized that I hadn't been making buttonholes for the last 6 inches. So now I'm thinking of sewing up the buttonholes that I did make and putting in a zipper.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Breaking news: there's been an earthquake (2 actually) off Kodiak Alaska. Buoys off the coast are indicating the possibility of a sunami heading towards the BC coast and the coast of Vancouver Island all the way down to Victoria. They have 3 hours to evacuate areas like the harbour in Victoria, and Port Renfrew. The forecasters are hoping that the wave stays out to sea. Trish's girls will be ok. Salt Spring Island is on the other side of Vancouver Island and her other daughter is in Vancouver which is protected by the islands between Vancouver Island and the US.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Thanks Honey, I rather like th shawl Pam has made. Mind you do I need more than 9 shawls?? xx


More than 9? What's your timeline?


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Xiang said:


> Well I have caught up now, and Craft begins again tomorrow, so I hope everyone has a good day!
> I am now off to bed, hopefully for the night, so good night to all! xoxoxo


I hope you sleep well and enjoy Craft tomorrow.
(I'm hoping Craft is a get-to-gether for making something nice)


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a mild and damp Surrey. Not much planned today except having to pick up the gks after school. Thinking about starting another project but not sure what I want to do.
> 
> Still haven't caught up but will try to do so at some point although I did see June's lovely work and tee shirt (love it) and Pam those shawls are lovely I like the first one, is it a pattern on Ravelry, I've got some nice cotton/acrylic mix that might do for something like than.
> 
> Happy Tuesday everyone xx


I have some cotton/acrylic mix in 3 pastel colours that didn't work for the project that I had intended.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Xiang said:


> We have had parcels delivered to a town in the Adelaide hills, 300km south of us, the town was Stirling, but I live in Stirling North, which is in the north of the state. We notified the company, and luckily they discovered that they had addressed the package incorrectly; so we received a replacement item, so we didn't lose any money! ????


American companies keep trying to deliver my parcels to Port Hope Michigan USA, even when the parcel clearly says Canada. I can see my parcels through tracking.
Here in Port Hope there is an address here that keeps getting my mail. They are at 14 Chalk Court instead of 14 Curtis Court, and we're in the same subdivision. We keep getting their mail too. So far we have been doing an exchange. (Hopefully, I haven't lost anything that I didnt' know was coming).
Chalk and Curtis are NOT the same. :sm16:


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Morning girls. Its 7 degrees and we are thawing. Id be able to get my car out now. Its over 60's today but I shall walk. It does me more good. Hope you all have a good day. xx


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Good morning ladies!! Grey here today but dry so far and milder, 13'C allegedly!! Having my hair trimmed later then not much else for the rest of the day, I mucked up my Bamboozle sleeve yesterday, trying to watch Miranda on Netflix at the same time so I think some tinking is on the cards! I know, I lifeline would have helped!!
> 
> Have a good one everybody, catch you later!! xxxxxx


Spring weather!!! 
Sorry you have to tink, but a sleeve isn't that big, right?


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> Well I had a rough day today it has warmed up here so all the snow is gone so I took Michael to school this morning and noticed that the deck was slick and I slipped in a couple of places so when it came time to pick him up I took my cane with me and as soon as I touched the deck with it it slipped... I should have came back in and got my son......so I ignored that and took a few steps carefully got to the ramp and was reaching for the rail and it happened....I went down hard my son heard it all the way in my kitchen and tried helping me up but I couldn't get my feet under me because they kept slipping....I hurt in my shoulder and left hip!!





London Girl said:


> Oh sweetie, so sorry about that, it's what I hate most about icy weather and snow. It's bit late now but can you get some salt down on the decking or even some fine gravel to give you some grip? Hope you stop hurting soon and haven't done any real damage to yourself xxxxxx


If the temperature is above freezing, you can also pour hot water on the ice, and use a broom to brush it away. 
I purchased some cleats for my boots, since my boots don't have much tread on the bottom of them, but are still completely waterproof, so I don't want to give them up yet. The cleats are on rubber bands that I can slip on and off my boots.

I hope you didnt' hurt yourself too badly Lisa.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Yes, I agree with you. I am on a main road and it would be easy to spot that there was a parcel on my doorstep but you _are_ tucked way back from the road so I'm guessing it never came near your house. We have a side gate and quite often, if we aren't in, the courier will throw the parcel over but they don't leave a note so sometimes I don't find it for days - or it's broken!! :sm16: :sm16:


Tossing a package is never a good idea. Wish our delivery guy knew that.


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

Hi everyone, sorry I’ve not been on. I am still really rough with this flu.mr B went to see the Dr yesterday & told the Dr how I have been & the Dr said he was not surprised. All I seem to do is eat at the moment, after loosing lots of weight in the past weeks. We are eating our Christmas treats! I have not been out hardly at all, wish it was warm & I could sit in the sun. O e of my friends is off the Australia tomorrow, I wish I could go with her.

I was awake at 5am today as Mr B has gone with my DD to hospital, they have taken little grandson for his ear operation. DD has just phoned to say that LG isback on the Ward, sitting up & watching kids TV.
I am going to attempt to read through all that I have missed.
Thank you all for your kind messages, they are appreciated, so lucky to have you all in my life.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> Well I had a rough day today it has warmed up here so all the snow is gone so I took Michael to school this morning and noticed that the deck was slick and I slipped in a couple of places so when it came time to pick him up I took my cane with me and as soon as I touched the deck with it it slipped... I should have came back in and got my son......so I ignored that and took a few steps carefully got to the ramp and was reaching for the rail and it happened....I went down hard my son heard it all the way in my kitchen and tried helping me up but I couldn't get my feet under me because they kept slipping....I hurt in my shoulder and left hip!!


I hope you're only bruised and that doesn't develop into anything worse. Take care of yourself.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> We do have a new carrier and my bil who lives next door to us had a package delivered to the wrong house, we live on Elm and a couple streets over there is a street named Beechwood well there house numbers are identical to the ones on our street, that is no excuse though since beechwood and Elm are so obviously different, she admitted she delivered it to the wrong house he had a really hard time getting the company to replace it, the post office wasn't cooperating either!


Beechwood and Elm are completely different.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> Wanted to share a couple of photos of two shawls I just got finished and blocked. Both were knitalongs on Ravelry. And both were a lot of fun. :sm02: xxxooo


Both beautiful.
Your next property is going to have to have a tree like that.
ps. Your project is the first picture for the Corte pattern on Ravelry. 
"Polydactyl set" has beautiful colours.


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

Miss Pam said:


> Wanted to share a couple of photos of two shawls I just got finished and blocked. Both were knitalongs on Ravelry. And both were a lot of fun. :sm02: xxxooo


More beautiful shawls, I wish I could like you. I'm knitting only a couple of rows a day at the moment. It's so annoying I have lots of knitting I need to do but can't concentrate at the moment.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> More beautiful shawls, I wish I could like you. I'm knitting only a couple of rows a day at the moment. It's so annoying I have lots of knitting I need to do but can't concentrate at the moment.


I'm knitting pretty slowly at the moment too. Finishing something is a real accomplishment. I just hope I still love the project by the time I finish it. So long as you still love the knitting, keep at it. Just adjust your expectations about how many projects you can get done in a set amount of time. (Says the person who always misjudges how long it will take me to do a project :sm16: :sm09: )


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> Hi everyone, sorry I've not been on. I am still really rough with this flu.mr B went to see the Dr yesterday & told the Dr how I have been & the Dr said he was not surprised. All I seem to do is eat at the moment, after loosing lots of weight in the past weeks. We are eating our Christmas treats! I have not been out hardly at all, wish it was warm & I could sit in the sun. O e of my friends is off the Australia tomorrow, I wish I could go with her.
> 
> I was awake at 5am today as Mr B has gone with my DD to hospital, they have taken little grandson for his ear operation. DD has just phoned to say that LG isback on the Ward, sitting up & watching kids TV.
> I am going to attempt to read through all that I have missed.
> Thank you all for your kind messages, they are appreciated, so lucky to have you all in my life.


Don't you love how kids bounce back. The doctors need to find a way to bottle some of that for people who are suffering from the flu. The weight loss from sickness is sometimes a bonus, but most of that loss was probably fluids. So make sure you drink lots of fluid with those Christmas treats.
I hope you continue to improve.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Morning girls. Its 7 degrees and we are thawing. Id be able to get my car out now. Its over 60's today but I shall walk. It does me more good. Hope you all have a good day. xx


Have a lovely springlike walk to over 60's. Just watch out for mucky patches.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

I'm signing off now.
Everyone have a great day. And stay safe.


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

London Girl said:


> I haven't posted a picture for at least 5 minutes so here's is what I've been doing. The earrings, I made for me on Friday, just for fun, now I have the right fittings! The sweater is the Bamboozle one I posted a few days ago, I have now finished the front and back and now I have boring sleeves to do! Last week at Zumba, there were several new tracks to dance to and we were all over the place. Enza (she's Spanish) stands behind me and jokingly moaned that she was trying to copy me as she couldn't see the instructor but I kept doing it wrong. So I embroidered my tee-shirt, just for fun! :sm23: xxxx


Love your t.shirt. Also your earrings you will have to give me a lesson..


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Thankyou sisters, for helping me through this latest depression. You, none of you, know how much you help me. Your love is unconditional. I hope I can be as good a sister to you all. I think Im on my way up again.


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

Barn-dweller said:


> Yes, having to have a quick re-think tonight to where to go tomorrow. DH is no help of course, and is complaining his hip is hurting so that he can hardly walk, got no sympathy from me as I think I am getting his cold. Actually dinner was a lot better tonight, had fish pie and salad almost as good as mine :sm15: haven't come across Wetherspoons yet but I'm sure there must be one near, will look it up. xxxx


Hope soon find your dream house. We have friends who live near Newark, Notts. It beautiful around there. We always want to move up there. I'm sure my DD & family will live there one day.


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

grandma susan said:


> Thankyou sisters, for helping me through this latest depression. You, none of you, know how much you help me. Your love is unconditional. I hope I can be as good a sister to you all. I think Im on my way up again.


I don't know how you must be feeling, but have found out a lot about depression during the past months. I agree that we are lucky to have such a wonderful group around us, we are truly blessed. Xxxx


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

nitz8catz said:


> Don't you love how kids bounce back. The doctors need to find a way to bottle some of that for people who are suffering from the flu. The weight loss from sickness is sometimes a bonus, but most of that loss was probably fluids. So make sure you drink lots of fluid with those Christmas treats.
> I hope you continue to improve.


I have just had a call, they are coming home now. I could hear F chatting in the background. Unfortunately I will have to keep clear of him, don't want him to catch anything from 'Poor Grandma' it's what he calls me.

I have been drinking lots of warm blackcurrant squash, I pretend it's a good red wine.


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

Lovely. Great workwomanship.


Miss Pam said:


> Wanted to share a couple of photos of two shawls I just got finished and blocked. Both were knitalongs on Ravelry. And both were a lot of fun. :sm02: xxxooo


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> Well I had a rough day today it has warmed up here so all the snow is gone so I took Michael to school this morning and noticed that the deck was slick and I slipped in a couple of places so when it came time to pick him up I took my cane with me and as soon as I touched the deck with it it slipped... I should have came back in and got my son......so I ignored that and took a few steps carefully got to the ramp and was reaching for the rail and it happened....I went down hard my son heard it all the way in my kitchen and tried helping me up but I couldn't get my feet under me because they kept slipping....I hurt in my shoulder and left hip!!


Sorry about that. Hope your shoulder and hip heal quickly.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Thanks Honey, I rather like th shawl Pam has made. Mind you do I need more than 9 shawls?? xx


Well, you never know. If it gets chillier.........!!! Which one do you think you might make? xxxx


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:16 am EST and 3'C (37'F). When I left work yesterday, the sidewalks were icy but the road was fine. We had a huge lightning and thunder storm last night with rain hitting multiple sides of the house. There is ice to the north of me, and some ramps to the highway are icy. The temperature is going to drop again and everything will freeze again then we're getting flurries. Oh fun.
> I got home and knit a few inches on my bulky sweater, held it up to look at it and realized that I hadn't been making buttonholes for the last 6 inches. So now I'm thinking of sewing up the buttonholes that I did make and putting in a zipper.


Sounds like a good designers choice to me.

:sm02:


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:16 am EST and 3'C (37'F). When I left work yesterday, the sidewalks were icy but the road was fine. We had a huge lightning and thunder storm last night with rain hitting multiple sides of the house. There is ice to the north of me, and some ramps to the highway are icy. The temperature is going to drop again and everything will freeze again then we're getting flurries. Oh fun.
> I got home and knit a few inches on my bulky sweater, held it up to look at it and realized that I hadn't been making buttonholes for the last 6 inches. So now I'm thinking of sewing up the buttonholes that I did make and putting in a zipper.


I can imagine your pain!!! I like your solution though!! xxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Breaking news: there's been an earthquake (2 actually) off Kodiak Alaska. Buoys off the coast are indicating the possibility of a sunami heading towards the BC coast and the coast of Vancouver Island all the way down to Victoria. They have 3 hours to evacuate areas like the harbour in Victoria, and Port Renfrew. The forecasters are hoping that the wave stays out to sea. Trish's girls will be ok. Salt Spring Island is on the other side of Vancouver Island and her other daughter is in Vancouver which is protected by the islands between Vancouver Island and the US.


Ooh, that sounds nasty, hope all out friends over there are ok, especially our Trish!!


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Breaking news: there's been an earthquake (2 actually) off Kodiak Alaska. Buoys off the coast are indicating the possibility of a sunami heading towards the BC coast and the coast of Vancouver Island all the way down to Victoria. They have 3 hours to evacuate areas like the harbour in Victoria, and Port Renfrew. The forecasters are hoping that the wave stays out to sea. Trish's girls will be ok. Salt Spring Island is on the other side of Vancouver Island and her other daughter is in Vancouver which is protected by the islands between Vancouver Island and the US.


We are watching that on the news. They say they are common and drills are held weekly in some areas. I am sure this is much more severe than is usually experienced. Hoping it calms down and everyone stays safe.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Morning girls. Its 7 degrees and we are thawing. Id be able to get my car out now. Its over 60's today but I shall walk. It does me more good. Hope you all have a good day. xx


Glad you are getting out but go carefully, maybe take your stick? You won't though, will you??!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: xxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Spring weather!!!
> Sorry you have to tink, but a sleeve isn't that big, right?


Only about 6 rows to tink but being lacy makes it tricky, still keep putting off starting it, maybe after lunch?! :sm09:


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> If the temperature is above freezing, you can also pour hot water on the ice, and use a broom to brush it away.
> I purchased some cleats for my boots, since my boots don't have much tread on the bottom of them, but are still completely waterproof, so I don't want to give them up yet. The cleats are on rubber bands that I can slip on and off my boots.
> 
> I hope you didnt' hurt yourself too badly Lisa.


I bought snow boots three years ago and cleats to go on them two years ago. Haven't had to wear them - yet!!


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

I quite agree with you about the sun. There is nothing that makes me feel so healthy as sitting under the healing rays of the sun.
Glad LG is doing well.


LondonChris said:


> Hi everyone, sorry I've not been on. I am still really rough with this flu.mr B went to see the Dr yesterday & told the Dr how I have been & the Dr said he was not surprised. All I seem to do is eat at the moment, after loosing lots of weight in the past weeks. We are eating our Christmas treats! I have not been out hardly at all, wish it was warm & I could sit in the sun. O e of my friends is off the Australia tomorrow, I wish I could go with her.
> 
> I was awake at 5am today as Mr B has gone with my DD to hospital, they have taken little grandson for his ear operation. DD has just phoned to say that LG isback on the Ward, sitting up & watching kids TV.
> I am going to attempt to read through all that I have missed.
> Thank you all for your kind messages, they are appreciated, so lucky to have you all in my life.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> Hi everyone, sorry I've not been on. I am still really rough with this flu.mr B went to see the Dr yesterday & told the Dr how I have been & the Dr said he was not surprised. All I seem to do is eat at the moment, after loosing lots of weight in the past weeks. We are eating our Christmas treats! I have not been out hardly at all, wish it was warm & I could sit in the sun. O e of my friends is off the Australia tomorrow, I wish I could go with her.
> 
> I was awake at 5am today as Mr B has gone with my DD to hospital, they have taken little grandson for his ear operation. DD has just phoned to say that LG isback on the Ward, sitting up & watching kids TV.
> I am going to attempt to read through all that I have missed.
> Thank you all for your kind messages, they are appreciated, so lucky to have you all in my life.


...and we are lucky to have you and I'm so sorry you haven't finally shaken this flu off!! So glad GS is ok and it;s all over now, hope his quality of life is much improved! Keep taking good care of your self and come back to us full time soon! xxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Both beautiful.
> Your next property is going to have to have a tree like that.
> ps. Your project is the first picture for the Corte pattern on Ravelry.
> "Polydactyl set" has beautiful colours.


Just checked that ot and seen all Pam's beautiful work on there!! Lovely to see her smiling, beautiful face there too!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> More beautiful shawls, I wish I could like you. I'm knitting only a couple of rows a day at the moment. It's so annoying I have lots of knitting I need to do but can't concentrate at the moment.


That'll be cos you're still recovering. She'll be right, as they say in Oz!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> Love your t.shirt. Also your earrings you will have to give me a lesson..


Will be very happy to show you when you're ready! Glad you like them, they are so easy peasy as long as you have the right tools and fittings, you can get them all on Ebay!!xxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Thankyou sisters, for helping me through this latest depression. You, none of you, know how much you help me. Your love is unconditional. I hope I can be as good a sister to you all. I think Im on my way up again.


Big hugs to you love, wish we could be even m ore help but we're always here for you, as you know xxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> I have just had a call, they are coming home now. I could hear F chatting in the background. Unfortunately I will have to keep clear of him, don't want him to catch anything from 'Poor Grandma' it's what he calls me.
> 
> I have been drinking lots of warm blackcurrant squash, I pretend it's a good red wine.


Happy he's been pronounced fit to go home, he'll be back to himself quicker like that. You'll have to save lots of cuddles up for when you are out of quarantine!! xxxx


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> Both are very lovely!


Thank you, Lisa! :sm01: xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> Well I had a rough day today it has warmed up here so all the snow is gone so I took Michael to school this morning and noticed that the deck was slick and I slipped in a couple of places so when it came time to pick him up I took my cane with me and as soon as I touched the deck with it it slipped... I should have came back in and got my son......so I ignored that and took a few steps carefully got to the ramp and was reaching for the rail and it happened....I went down hard my son heard it all the way in my kitchen and tried helping me up but I couldn't get my feet under me because they kept slipping....I hurt in my shoulder and left hip!!


Oh, I'm so sorry that happened, Lisa! Sending many warm, gentle and healing hugs and much love! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Love the top one especially, stop tempting me. xx :sm15:


 :sm02: :sm02: Thank you, Jacky! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Two beautiful shawls Pam, well done, so good to see you are still working your magic on the yarn!! Are they knitted or crochet?xxxxx


Thank you, June. They are both knitted. I'm working on a crochet one now -- participating in a couple of months' crochet along at the yarn shop. xxxooo


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> Thank you, June. They are both knitted. I'm working on a crochet one now -- participating in a couple of months' crochet along at the yarn shop. xxxooo


You clever girl!! xxxx


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Xiang said:


> They are beautiful! xoxoxo


Thank you, Judi! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a mild and damp Surrey. Not much planned today except having to pick up the gks after school. Thinking about starting another project but not sure what I want to do.
> 
> Still haven't caught up but will try to do so at some point although I did see June's lovely work and tee shirt (love it) and Pam those shawls are lovely I like the first one, is it a pattern on Ravelry, I've got some nice cotton/acrylic mix that might do for something like than.
> 
> Happy Tuesday everyone xx


Thank you, Josephine. Yes, it is a pattern on Ravelry. xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:16 am EST and 3'C (37'F). When I left work yesterday, the sidewalks were icy but the road was fine. We had a huge lightning and thunder storm last night with rain hitting multiple sides of the house. There is ice to the north of me, and some ramps to the highway are icy. The temperature is going to drop again and everything will freeze again then we're getting flurries. Oh fun.
> I got home and knit a few inches on my bulky sweater, held it up to look at it and realized that I hadn't been making buttonholes for the last 6 inches. So now I'm thinking of sewing up the buttonholes that I did make and putting in a zipper.


Glad you made it home safely last night. Be safe going in today. Sorry about the buttonholes. A zipper instead sounds like a good plan. xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Breaking news: there's been an earthquake (2 actually) off Kodiak Alaska. Buoys off the coast are indicating the possibility of a sunami heading towards the BC coast and the coast of Vancouver Island all the way down to Victoria. They have 3 hours to evacuate areas like the harbour in Victoria, and Port Renfrew. The forecasters are hoping that the wave stays out to sea. Trish's girls will be ok. Salt Spring Island is on the other side of Vancouver Island and her other daughter is in Vancouver which is protected by the islands between Vancouver Island and the US.


Hopefully all is okay. By the time I woke up this morning, the tsunami warning had been cancelled but very scary for those folks who had to evacuate just in case. Hope everyone is okay. xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Morning girls. Its 7 degrees and we are thawing. Id be able to get my car out now. Its over 60's today but I shall walk. It does me more good. Hope you all have a good day. xx


Glad it's warming up and thawing out. Enjoy your time at over 60's today. xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> Hi everyone, sorry I've not been on. I am still really rough with this flu.mr B went to see the Dr yesterday & told the Dr how I have been & the Dr said he was not surprised. All I seem to do is eat at the moment, after loosing lots of weight in the past weeks. We are eating our Christmas treats! I have not been out hardly at all, wish it was warm & I could sit in the sun. O e of my friends is off the Australia tomorrow, I wish I could go with her.
> 
> I was awake at 5am today as Mr B has gone with my DD to hospital, they have taken little grandson for his ear operation. DD has just phoned to say that LG isback on the Ward, sitting up & watching kids TV.
> I am going to attempt to read through all that I have missed.
> Thank you all for your kind messages, they are appreciated, so lucky to have you all in my life.


We've missed you, Chris! Glad you're feeling better. Sending you many warm and healing hugs and much love and hoping you are completely well soon! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Both beautiful.
> Your next property is going to have to have a tree like that.
> ps. Your project is the first picture for the Corte pattern on Ravelry.
> "Polydactyl set" has beautiful colours.


Thank you, Mav! I love that tree and will miss is terribly. :sm03: Yes, the designer sent a request for her to post it on her project page. I was surprised to see it as the first one. xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> More beautiful shawls, I wish I could like you. I'm knitting only a couple of rows a day at the moment. It's so annoying I have lots of knitting I need to do but can't concentrate at the moment.


Thank you, Chris. You'll get there once you are well enough. xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> I'm knitting pretty slowly at the moment too. Finishing something is a real accomplishment. I just hope I still love the project by the time I finish it. So long as you still love the knitting, keep at it. Just adjust your expectations about how many projects you can get done in a set amount of time. (Says the person who always misjudges how long it will take me to do a project :sm16: :sm09: )


I have to stop signing up to do so many knit alongs and focus on some of the other projects I'd like to get done (either ones I want to do or need to finish). I think that's going to be my goal this year. xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Thankyou sisters, for helping me through this latest depression. You, none of you, know how much you help me. Your love is unconditional. I hope I can be as good a sister to you all. I think Im on my way up again.


That's so good to hear! Always here for you. xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> I have just had a call, they are coming home now. I could hear F chatting in the background. Unfortunately I will have to keep clear of him, don't want him to catch anything from 'Poor Grandma' it's what he calls me.
> 
> I have been drinking lots of warm blackcurrant squash, I pretend it's a good red wine.


So glad the little guy came through okay and all is well with him. xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

jinx said:


> Lovely. Great workwomanship.


Thank you, jinx! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Just checked that ot and seen all Pam's beautiful work on there!! Lovely to see her smiling, beautiful face there too!!


You're so sweet!!!! Thank you! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

London Girl said:


> You clever girl!! xxxx


It gets me out of the house!!! xxxooo


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Good afternoon. Mr P and I have been kitchen 'shopping' this morning and have done a complete U turn on how we are going to do the kitchen. Anyway I think, we have chosen the units and worktops we want and have a better idea of how we are going to fit it out.

Chris so sorry you have been so poorly, hope you are now on the road to recovery. Susan so pleased that you are coming through a tough patch. Lisa hope you haven't done yourself any serious damage. Trish glad the surnarmi warning has has now decreased,, stay safe.

Decided to knit myself a pair of arm warmers with my new yarn, something nice and simple to be getting on with.

We are off to collect the gks from school so will pick up fish and chips on the way home. Everyone stay warm and stay except Judi - keep cool. Love you all loads. xxxx


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good afternoon. Mr P and I have been kitchen 'shopping' this morning and have done a complete U turn on how we are going to do the kitchen. Anyway I think, we have chosen the units and worktops we want and have a better idea of how we are going to fit it out.
> 
> Chris so sorry you have been so poorly, hope you are now on the road to recovery. Susan so pleased that you are coming through a tough patch. Lisa hope you haven't done yourself any serious damage. Trish glad the surnarmi warning has has now decreased,, stay safe.
> 
> ...


Busy day. Enjoy your time with the GKs. I'm off to a fiber social at the yarn shop this morning and then home for the afternoon. xxxooo


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Are you ok with that? It's quite a difference to navy!x


It's better than none at all I wanted black, mine got washed and dried by Dh which shrank them and I love them so much that I think I'm okay with it will see when I get them!


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Oh sweetie, so sorry about that, it's what I hate most about icy weather and snow. It's bit late now but can you get some salt down on the decking or even some fine gravel to give you some grip? Hope you stop hurting soon and haven't done any real damage to yourself xxxxxx


It wasn't ice it was green moss on the deck and mud that was tracked on top of that DS cleaned it off yesterday so hopefully it is better I think we are going to put some shingle strips down and see if that helps also! Every inch hurts but mostly my right shoulder and lower back!


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

Xiang said:


> Can't they text you instead! ????????


I don't know if they would but I'm hoping that I am home when the replacement comes!


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> American companies keep trying to deliver my parcels to Port Hope Michigan USA, even when the parcel clearly says Canada. I can see my parcels through tracking.
> Here in Port Hope there is an address here that keeps getting my mail. They are at 14 Chalk Court instead of 14 Curtis Court, and we're in the same subdivision. We keep getting their mail too. So far we have been doing an exchange. (Hopefully, I haven't lost anything that I didnt' know was coming).
> Chalk and Curtis are NOT the same. :sm16:


At least they start with the same letter Beechwood and Elm couldn't be more different! I have taken a package to them that we got!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> It wasn't ice it was green moss on the deck and mud that was tracked on top of that DS cleaned it off yesterday so hopefully it is better I think we are going to put some shingle strips down and see if that helps also! Every inch hurts but mostly my right shoulder and lower back!


The shingle strips sound like a great idea or maybe some kind of non slip matting that could be tacked down on the wood. If that pain gets worse, don't be over-brave, get yourself to ER!! xxxx


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Thanks Honey, I rather like th shawl Pam has made. Mind you do I need more than 9 shawls?? xx


Another way to look at this problem is that one could possibly never have enough shawls, when one lives in a cold climate region - you could have one for each day of the year. There are endless patterns available, so that you could have a different pattern for each non-celebration day; and for the special days (Saint days, Christmas Day, Good Friday; etc), with a pattern, and possibly a colour, specific for each special day! ????????????


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> I don't know if they would but I'm hoping that I am home when the replacement comes!


I will keep my fingers crossed for you! xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good afternoon. Mr P and I have been kitchen 'shopping' this morning and have done a complete U turn on how we are going to do the kitchen. Anyway I think, we have chosen the units and worktops we want and have a better idea of how we are going to fit it out.
> 
> Chris so sorry you have been so poorly, hope you are now on the road to recovery. Susan so pleased that you are coming through a tough patch. Lisa hope you haven't done yourself any serious damage. Trish glad the surnarmi warning has has now decreased,, stay safe.
> 
> ...


Thanks Josephine, I have been staying so cool, that DH almost thinks our home is a freezer, but I am enjoying the coolness; but it does get a little too cool sometimes, so the aircon does get switched off, now & then.
Love you all lots also xoxoxo


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Wasn't Gary Oldman's make up amazing? Even in close up, you couldn't tell half his face was fake!!!


I kept thinking 'that may well be Churchill, but it cannot possibly be Gary Oldman.' I'm so pleased to see him on the nominations list for best actor.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Oooh, evil. xx :sm09: :sm09:


Isn't it wonderful how much evil can make you happy.


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

Evening all, just wrote a long message, the connection broke and lost it, so will keep this one short, no luck again today so are going home tomorrow to regroup. Can't keep up with you all today so hope all who are unwell or hurt get better soon and everyone else have a good evening. Will try and catch up tomorrow. xx


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> Wanted to share a couple of photos of two shawls I just got finished and blocked. Both were knitalongs on Ravelry. And both were a lot of fun. :sm02: xxxooo


I love them both. How many shawls do you have now?


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

SaxonLady said:


> Isn't it wonderful how much evil can make you happy.


Well of course, by the way Lincoln is out, it may be a wonderful place to visit but is hell if you are trying to get in and out of it, way too big for us country yokels so will have to look elsewhere. xx


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> We've missed you, Chris! Glad you're feeling better. Sending you many warm and healing hugs and much love and hoping you are completely well soon! xxxooo


What she said! xoxoxo


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

SaxonLady said:


> I love them both. How many shawls do you have now?


Probably not as many as I have. xx :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> Well I had a rough day today it has warmed up here so all the snow is gone so I took Michael to school this morning and noticed that the deck was slick and I slipped in a couple of places so when it came time to pick him up I took my cane with me and as soon as I touched the deck with it it slipped... I should have came back in and got my son......so I ignored that and took a few steps carefully got to the ramp and was reaching for the rail and it happened....I went down hard my son heard it all the way in my kitchen and tried helping me up but I couldn't get my feet under me because they kept slipping....I hurt in my shoulder and left hip!!


Gosh. Take a warm bath and get the bruises out. I hope you don't suffer too much.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:16 am EST and 3'C (37'F). When I left work yesterday, the sidewalks were icy but the road was fine. We had a huge lightning and thunder storm last night with rain hitting multiple sides of the house. There is ice to the north of me, and some ramps to the highway are icy. The temperature is going to drop again and everything will freeze again then we're getting flurries. Oh fun.
> I got home and knit a few inches on my bulky sweater, held it up to look at it and realized that I hadn't been making buttonholes for the last 6 inches. So now I'm thinking of sewing up the buttonholes that I did make and putting in a zipper.


I wouldn't blame you. 6 inches is a lot to frog.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Morning girls. Its 7 degrees and we are thawing. Id be able to get my car out now. Its over 60's today but I shall walk. It does me more good. Hope you all have a good day. xx


Thank heavens you are thawing up there. Stay safe.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> Hi everyone, sorry I've not been on. I am still really rough with this flu.mr B went to see the Dr yesterday & told the Dr how I have been & the Dr said he was not surprised. All I seem to do is eat at the moment, after loosing lots of weight in the past weeks. We are eating our Christmas treats! I have not been out hardly at all, wish it was warm & I could sit in the sun. O e of my friends is off the Australia tomorrow, I wish I could go with her.
> 
> I was awake at 5am today as Mr B has gone with my DD to hospital, they have taken little grandson for his ear operation. DD has just phoned to say that LG isback on the Ward, sitting up & watching kids TV.
> I am going to attempt to read through all that I have missed.
> Thank you all for your kind messages, they are appreciated, so lucky to have you all in my life.


We are lucky to have you. I'm looking forward to a meet up sometime.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Thankyou sisters, for helping me through this latest depression. You, none of you, know how much you help me. Your love is unconditional. I hope I can be as good a sister to you all. I think Im on my way up again.


Susan, you have been as good to us when we are low, which is quite often in the winter. Our love IS unconditional, just as yours is for us. I am glad to hear you are on the way up. Did over 60's help?


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> I hope you sleep well and enjoy Craft tomorrow.
> (I'm hoping Craft is a get-to-gether for making something nice)


Yes it is, but sometimes we don't get anything done, and those days are our chat days. :sm06: :sm09: :sm15:


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> Hope soon find your dream house. We have friends who live near Newark, Notts. It beautiful around there. We always want to move up there. I'm sure my DD & family will live there one day.


Lovely open country. But you'd miss the convenience of London.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Ooh, that sounds nasty, hope all out friends over there are ok, especially our Trish!!


DH has relatives there, so I have everything crossed. Stay safe Trish.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> Hopefully all is okay. By the time I woke up this morning, the tsunami warning had been cancelled but very scary for those folks who had to evacuate just in case. Hope everyone is okay. xxxooo


Did you just hear my sigh of relief?


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Well of course, by the way Lincoln is out, it may be a wonderful place to visit but is hell if you are trying to get in and out of it, way too big for us country yokels so will have to look elsewhere. xx


Lincolnshire is a large county, though the seaside towns can be cold (to me anyway!). It is also quite flat on the whole, which makes Lincoln unusual.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Probably not as many as I have. xx :sm23: :sm23:


But they are such fun to make.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> Lincolnshire is a large county, though the seaside towns can be cold (to me anyway!). It is also quite flat on the whole, which makes Lincoln unusual.


I was very stupid today. I must be showing my age. I was reading my emails before meeting the Vetlettes. I got onto Pinterest, in a page full of cheesecakes. Saved a few, drooled at several, and finally glanced at the clock to see it was 12.15, and I was due to meet them at 11.45! I got told off for being late on parade. They forgave me of course 'cos they love me.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Xiang said:


> Another way to look at this problem is that one could possibly never have enough shawls, when one lives in a cold climate region - you could have one for each day of the year. There are endless patterns available, so that you could have a different pattern for each non-celebration day; and for the special days (Saint days, Christmas Day, Good Friday; etc), with a pattern, and possibly a colour, specific for each special day! ????????????


Don't encourage her!!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: xx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Evening all, just wrote a long message, the connection broke and lost it, so will keep this one short, no luck again today so are going home tomorrow to regroup. Can't keep up with you all today so hope all who are unwell or hurt get better soon and everyone else have a good evening. Will try and catch up tomorrow. xx


Sorry it didn't go in your favour this time dear but don't be down, everything is going to be all right!! xxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

SaxonLady said:


> Lincolnshire is a large county, though the seaside towns can be cold (to me anyway!). It is also quite flat on the whole, which makes Lincoln unusual.


Lincolnshire might not be out but near the city of Lincoln is, it's chaotic. xx


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

SaxonLady said:


> But they are such fun to make.


That is too true. xx :sm16: :sm16:


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

London Girl said:


> Sorry it didn't go in your favour this time dear but don't be down, everything is going to be all right!! xxxx


I wish I had your optimism at the moment. xxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> I wish I had your optimism at the moment. xxxx


I'm sending you a big fat bunch of it!! I have just found a few bungies down in Kent. Just sayin'!! xxx


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

http://obituaries.mankatofreepress.com/obituary/larry-nurre-1950-2017-1023264942

My brother's obituary.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

http://obituaries.mankatofreepress.com/obituary/larry-nurre-1950-2017-1023264942

My brother's obituary.


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

London Girl said:


> I'm sending you a big fat bunch of it!! I have just found a few bungies down in Kent. Just sayin'!! xxx


Whereabouts, I'll look anywhere. xxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> http://obituaries.mankatofreepress.com/obituary/larry-nurre-1950-2017-1023264942
> 
> My brother's obituary.


A lovely record for you to keep, Larry had an interesting life. I noted that you are one of 12 children, Jeanette? How lovely to have had such a big family xxx


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

RookieRetiree said:


> http://obituaries.mankatofreepress.com/obituary/larry-nurre-1950-2017-1023264942
> 
> My brother's obituary.


That's lovely and what a wonderful life he had. xx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Whereabouts, I'll look anywhere. xxxx


Have a look on here:https://www.zoopla.co.uk/for-sale/bungalows/kent/?price_max=300000&q=Kent&radius=3&results_sort=newest_listings&search_source=refine
xxxx


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Whereabouts, I'll look anywhere. xxxx


Kent would be closer to both the London ladies and me.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

London Girl said:


> A lovely record for you to keep, Larry had an interesting life. I noted that you are one of 12 children, Jeanette? How lovely to have had such a big family xxx


I am #10 of 13 - 9 boys and 4 girls. One brother and sister died in childhood and now 2 other brothers are gone leaving just 9 of us.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> That's lovely and what a wonderful life he had. xx


He was definitely one of a kind and had a very free spirit.


----------



## Islander (Aug 25, 2014)

Good morning. I'm very behind. Gee, to think I slept through a tsunami warning! That would account for the strangest weather I've seen in years recently. There's something to be thankful for... I'm still here. :sm02:


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

SaxonLady said:


> Kent would be closer to both the London ladies and me.


Just too far from the rest of our family. Mind you I do like Kent and if we didn't have to go far from there it would be fine, but someone stuck London in the way. xx


----------



## Islander (Aug 25, 2014)

LondonChris said:


> Hi everyone, sorry I've not been on. I am still really rough with this flu.mr B went to see the Dr yesterday & told the Dr how I have been & the Dr said he was not surprised. All I seem to do is eat at the moment, after loosing lots of weight in the past weeks. We are eating our Christmas treats! I have not been out hardly at all, wish it was warm & I could sit in the sun. O e of my friends is off the Australia tomorrow, I wish I could go with her.
> 
> I was awake at 5am today as Mr B has gone with my DD to hospital, they have taken little grandson for his ear operation. DD has just phoned to say that LG isback on the Ward, sitting up & watching kids TV.
> I am going to attempt to read through all that I have missed.
> Thank you all for your kind messages, they are appreciated, so lucky to have you all in my life.


Chris, glad to see you back. Sending LG healing wishes and that he is back home real soon. xoxo


----------



## Islander (Aug 25, 2014)

Miss Pam said:


> Oh, I'm so sorry that happened, Lisa! Sending many warm, gentle and healing hugs and much love! xxxooo


Ditto from me Lisa, hope you are not badly bruised. I'm glad DS was there to help and that he cleaned away the offending moss. When it's wet it sure can be slippery. :sm14: xoxox


----------



## Islander (Aug 25, 2014)

nitz8catz said:


> Breaking news: there's been an earthquake (2 actually) off Kodiak Alaska. Buoys off the coast are indicating the possibility of a sunami heading towards the BC coast and the coast of Vancouver Island all the way down to Victoria. They have 3 hours to evacuate areas like the harbour in Victoria, and Port Renfrew. The forecasters are hoping that the wave stays out to sea. Trish's girls will be ok. Salt Spring Island is on the other side of Vancouver Island and her other daughter is in Vancouver which is protected by the islands between Vancouver Island and the US.


Sarah moved her boat to a marina, and Angela is already on one.... both safe. I haven't read how big the quake was for Alaska yet. You're getting your share too aren't you Mav! :sm06:


----------



## Islander (Aug 25, 2014)

grandma susan said:


> Thankyou sisters, for helping me through this latest depression. You, none of you, know how much you help me. Your love is unconditional. I hope I can be as good a sister to you all. I think Im on my way up again.


You are the best Susan. Sending love from across the pond. ❤


----------



## Islander (Aug 25, 2014)

Barn-dweller said:


> Probably not as many as I have. xx :sm23: :sm23:


 :sm23: :sm02:


----------



## Islander (Aug 25, 2014)

SaxonLady said:


> Lincolnshire is a large county, though the seaside towns can be cold (to me anyway!). It is also quite flat on the whole, which makes Lincoln unusual.


It sounds like a lovely place Janet. Makes me want to smell the sea again. xoxox


----------



## Islander (Aug 25, 2014)

SaxonLady said:


> I was very stupid today. I must be showing my age. I was reading my emails before meeting the Vetlettes. I got onto Pinterest, in a page full of cheesecakes. Saved a few, drooled at several, and finally glanced at the clock to see it was 12.15, and I was due to meet them at 11.45! I got told off for being late on parade. They forgave me of course 'cos they love me.


Did you tell them why.... :sm08: xoxox


----------



## Islander (Aug 25, 2014)

RookieRetiree said:


> I am #10 of 13 - 9 boys and 4 girls. One brother and sister died in childhood and now 2 other brothers are gone leaving just 9 of us.


You would have always had someone to play with wouldn't you. Sending you love and hugs at this time Jeanette. xoxox


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

SaxonLady said:


> We are lucky to have you. I'm looking forward to a meet up sometime.


I'm determined to meet up with you this year!


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

PurpleFi said:


> Good afternoon. Mr P and I have been kitchen 'shopping' this morning and have done a complete U turn on how we are going to do the kitchen. Anyway I think, we have chosen the units and worktops we want and have a better idea of how we are going to fit it out.
> 
> Chris so sorry you have been so poorly, hope you are now on the road to recovery. Susan so pleased that you are coming through a tough patch. Lisa hope you haven't done yourself any serious damage. Trish glad the surnarmi warning has has now decreased,, stay safe.
> 
> ...


Good luck with the kitchen planning, I remember having to plan ours, great fun.


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

You had a great brother. Too bad he is gone so soon.


RookieRetiree said:


> He was definitely one of a kind and had a very free spirit.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Evening all, just wrote a long message, the connection broke and lost it, so will keep this one short, no luck again today so are going home tomorrow to regroup. Can't keep up with you all today so hope all who are unwell or hurt get better soon and everyone else have a good evening. Will try and catch up tomorrow. xx


Oh, that's so disappointing! I'm sorry! Sending you many comforting and warm hugs!!! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> I love them both. How many shawls do you have now?


Thank you, Janet! Oh, gosh, I don't know!!!! Probably too many but I do give many of the ones I knit away, if that makes a difference. :sm02: xxxooo


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

Just to say my GS is Home & is amazing his parents. He has been smiling, eating & making very loud noises. Previously he hated loud noises & never made any, hope he soon quietens down. It will be wonderful that he will not be in so much pain all the time. I am off to eat some dinner, MrB used our slow cooker for the first time today, I’m dreading what it’s going to taste like. Bless him he is being a wonderful nurse.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> DH has relatives there, so I have everything crossed. Stay safe Trish.


Luckily the tsunami never materialized, so everyone should be okay. Thank goodness! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> Did you just hear my sigh of relief?


 :sm01: :sm01: :sm01:


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

London Girl said:


> A lovely record for you to keep, Larry had an interesting life. I noted that you are one of 12 children, Jeanette? How lovely to have had such a big family xxx


The same from me, Jeanette. Very interesting to learn about him. Many comforting hugs to you! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Islander said:


> Sarah moved her boat to a marina, and Angela is already on one.... both safe. I haven't read how big the quake was for Alaska yet. You're getting your share too aren't you Mav! :sm06:


It was about 6.8 or 6.9. Pretty good size quake! Glad all of you are ok. xxxooo


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

LondonChris said:


> Just to say my GS is Home & is amazing his parents. He has been smiling, eating & making very loud noises. Previously he hated loud noises & never made any, hope he soon quietens down. It will be wonderful that he will not be in so much pain all the time. I am off to eat some dinner, MrB used our slow cooker for the first time today, I'm dreading what it's going to taste like. Bless him he is being a wonderful nurse.


You must let us know how it was, at least he tries which is more than someone I could mention does. xx


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

I have been trying to teach myself brioche and I have cast on ripped it out more times than I can count, I mean come on it's knit, purl yarn over why is it so hard to wrap my head around I keep watching the video over and over.....it will not beat me, still hurting been drinking lots of water to help the muscles feel better gotta say it's not helping much!


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> I have been trying to teach myself brioche and I have cast on ripped it out more times than I can count, I mean come on it's knit, purl yarn over why is it so hard to wrap my head around I keep watching the video over and over.....it will not beat me, still hurting been drinking lots of water to help the muscles feel better gotta say it's not helping much!


I've got too many wip's too start something new...I've got to finish some of these ones that are hitting the treo year marks!! Lol .. Who am i kidding I'vegot all year


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

So glad everyone is okay after the quake yesterday.


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

Had sweet pea last few days and bless her heart she woke up today with a headache and an hour later was burning up with a fever.. Out went down a bit but the verdict is out on why.


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

Good morning all, DH has gone to have breakfast then we off on our long trek across the country so will catch up this evening, have a good day. xx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> Kent would be closer to both the London ladies and me.


Oh yes, so it would, that hadn't occurred to me at all!!! :sm16: :sm24: :sm23: xxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I am #10 of 13 - 9 boys and 4 girls. One brother and sister died in childhood and now 2 other brothers are gone leaving just 9 of us.


Wow, and every one a precious child and so sorely missed. My mum always said she was one of 23 but my sister and I can only find birth records for 16. My mum was the penultimate baby so most of the older brothers and sisters had moved out and disappeared by then. I suspect the missing 7 were still born or late miscarriages, wish I could ask my maternal grandma who died just before I was born!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Islander said:


> Good morning. I'm very behind. Gee, to think I slept through a tsunami warning! That would account for the strangest weather I've seen in years recently. There's something to be thankful for... I'm still here. :sm02:


Phew, good morning, glad to see you Trish, hope all is well in your neck of the woods? Wet and windy here today but a stonking 13'C!!! We had an out break of moss in our front fake lawn and having sprayed it, it turned to a rust colour so I was out there yesterday trying to scrape it away, needless to say, sore back today!! Only have a trip to the cinema planned today though so I think I can cope with that!!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Just too far from the rest of our family. Mind you I do like Kent and if we didn't have to go far from there it would be fine, but someone stuck London in the way. xx


But they stuck a bloomin' great motorway around it, just for you, it's called the M25!!! xxxx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all, DH has gone to have breakfast then we off on our long trek across the country so will catch up this evening, have a good day. xx


Safe travels Jacky. Have you thought of looking around Herefordshire as there are some lovely bungalows there also Bedfordshire has some nice ones too? xx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> Just to say my GS is Home & is amazing his parents. He has been smiling, eating & making very loud noises. Previously he hated loud noises & never made any, hope he soon quietens down. It will be wonderful that he will not be in so much pain all the time. I am off to eat some dinner, MrB used our slow cooker for the first time today, I'm dreading what it's going to taste like. Bless him he is being a wonderful nurse.


Very happy for GS!! It's hard to go wrong with a slow cooker, mine is almost prehistoric, just one setting but I throw everything in frozen, give it a stir after and hour then leave it alone for the rest of the day, delicious!! Loads of SC recipes online too!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> I have been trying to teach myself brioche and I have cast on ripped it out more times than I can count, I mean come on it's knit, purl yarn over why is it so hard to wrap my head around I keep watching the video over and over.....it will not beat me, still hurting been drinking lots of water to help the muscles feel better gotta say it's not helping much!


I expect your discomfort is affecting your concentration but you'll get it!! I had a wonderful gift of a brioche book while we were in Canada but haven't got to it yet, will put it on my to do list and hopefully, we'll beat it together!! xxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

linkan said:


> I've got too many wip's too start something new...I've got to finish some of these ones that are hitting the treo year marks!! Lol .. Who am i kidding I'vegot all year


Hi Angie!! I try not to have WIPS, have to be very strict with myself but I actually have three at the moment so have vowed not to start on anything else until they are complete. Yeah, right!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: xxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

linkan said:


> Had sweet pea last few days and bless her heart she woke up today with a headache and an hour later was burning up with a fever.. Out went down a bit but the verdict is out on why.


Some little bug got her I expect, so glad it was short lived. Nonna knows when to shout for help!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all, DH has gone to have breakfast then we off on our long trek across the country so will catch up this evening, have a good day. xx


...and you have a safe journey and rest up when you get home. Hope you are feeling a bit more positive today!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Safe travels Jacky. Have you thought of looking around Herefordshire as there are some lovely bungalows there also Bedfordshire has some nice ones too? xx


Good morning honey, how are you today? xxxx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> Just to say my GS is Home & is amazing his parents. He has been smiling, eating & making very loud noises. Previously he hated loud noises & never made any, hope he soon quietens down. It will be wonderful that he will not be in so much pain all the time. I am off to eat some dinner, MrB used our slow cooker for the first time today, I'm dreading what it's going to taste like. Bless him he is being a wonderful nurse.


Hi Chris, so glad your gs has bounced back. Let's hope he will be much better now. Healing hugs to him and you. xxx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Good morning from a wild and windy Surrey and as June says it's up to 13C today. Absolutely nothing planned for today, except a bit of laundry. So I might just sit and knit. Oh and do a few emails and get my case out of the loft for my week end away next week. But apart from that I'm doing nothing.

Hope everyone is keeping well and safe. xxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Good morning to you all, wherever you are!!

Us UK girls have been trying to plan a get together for some time now and I think we've finally got there!! We are staying in a cottage near Coventry, which is in the Midlands and we are going towards the end of March. I'm happy to say that we are all in, seven of us (do I hear a chorus of hi ho, hi ho?!) We should have wi-fi while we're there so maybe we can do some Skyping with some of you more distant ladies?

Off to see The Post today, it's being hyped as "The Best Film Ever Made". We shall see, watch this space!! Catch you later!! xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a wild and windy Surrey and as June says it's up to 13C today. Absolutely nothing planned for today, except a bit of laundry. So I might just sit and knit. Oh and do a few emails and get my case out of the loft for my week end away next week. But apart from that I'm doing nothing.
> 
> Hope everyone is keeping well and safe. xxx


Gosh, that weekend has come round quickly!! How's your hips now? xxxx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Good morning honey, how are you today? xxxx


Good morning gorgeous Lady, personally I'm fine, it's just the joints misbehaving at the moment which gives me the perfect excuse to just sit and knit. How are you? xxxx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Gosh, that weekend has come round quickly!! How's your hips now? xxxx


It has, all the girls are now panicking that they don't know what they are going to do and I've been nagging them for ages. I think they are scared of me, but it will be fine.

Se my last message regarding hips etc. Think I will have to get a skate board. xxxxx


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:13 am EST and -10'C (14'F). Partly sunny today with possibility of lake effect flurries.
The government has put out a book and video about how to behave on the government train since there were so many complaints last year.
http://www.gotransit.com/public/en/travelling/etiquette/default.aspx
My biggest complaint was they made the top floors quiet zones. Well that doesn't work during rush hours when the trains are packed standing room only.
Mum has gone to my sister's house for the next week to cat-sit their cat while they go on vacation. She's an hour away but I predict she'll be back multiple times during the week because there is no one there to talk to. Mum needs to talk.
I've finished another cake on my bulky sweater. I should get it finished in time for the warm weather.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning gorgeous Lady, personally I'm fine, it's just the joints misbehaving at the moment which gives me the perfect excuse to just sit and knit. How are you? xxxx


Good enough excuse for me. I need to walk more. My heel is complaining when I walk down the stairs. I'm good on the flats.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Good morning to you all, wherever you are!!
> 
> Us UK girls have been trying to plan a get together for some time now and I think we've finally got there!! We are staying in a cottage near Coventry, which is in the Midlands and we are going towards the end of March. I'm happy to say that we are all in, seven of us (do I hear a chorus of hi ho, hi ho?!) We should have wi-fi while we're there so maybe we can do some Skyping with some of you more distant ladies?
> 
> Off to see The Post today, it's being hyped as "The Best Film Ever Made". We shall see, watch this space!! Catch you later!! xxxxxxxxxxxx


Yay, for the get-together.
I haven't even heard of "The Post". The Shape of Water is nominated for a lot of awards. I want to go see that one, if I ever get an evening when I'm not running around doing chores.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Good morning to you all, wherever you are!!
> 
> Us UK girls have been trying to plan a get together for some time now and I think we've finally got there!! We are staying in a cottage near Coventry, which is in the Midlands and we are going towards the end of March. I'm happy to say that we are all in, seven of us (do I hear a chorus of hi ho, hi ho?!) We should have wi-fi while we're there so maybe we can do some Skyping with some of you more distant ladies?
> 
> Off to see The Post today, it's being hyped as "The Best Film Ever Made". We shall see, watch this space!! Catch you later!! xxxxxxxxxxxx


Thank you June for organizing it all. Really looking forward to it. It means that I am away in February (WI), March (KP) and April (WI and hopefully meeting up with Jacky at some point over the week end) xxxxx


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Thank you June for organizing it all. Really looking forward to it. It means that I am away in February (WI), March (KP) and April (WI and hopefully meeting up with Jacky at some point over the week end) xxxxx


But you're always busy, so .... this is different, How? :sm01: :sm01:


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Good enough excuse for me. I need to walk more. My heel is complaining when I walk down the stairs. I'm good on the flats.


Isn't that odd I am worse coming down stairs too. Think I will start sliding down the bannisters!


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Hi Angie!! I try not to have WIPS, have to be very strict with myself but I actually have three at the moment so have vowed not to start on anything else until they are complete. Yeah, right!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: xxxx


I haven't done my yearly frogging yet. I need needles so a mass frogging is imminent. And organizing my stash. This week sounds like a good week.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> But you're always busy, so .... this is different, How? :sm01: :sm01:


No different really, but the nice thing is that I will not be doing any of the driving for these trips. xxxx


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Very happy for GS!! It's hard to go wrong with a slow cooker, mine is almost prehistoric, just one setting but I throw everything in frozen, give it a stir after and hour then leave it alone for the rest of the day, delicious!! Loads of SC recipes online too!! xxxx


I had a little slow cooker that was anything but slow. I could put frozen items in it after lunch and they would be ready by dinner. The only problem was the shell had been dropped so often that it didnt' have any handles left. I finally got rid of it when I got my InstantPot. Which I love. Only problem with the InstantPot is I have to think ahead and stick something from the freezer in the refrigerator the night before.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all, DH has gone to have breakfast then we off on our long trek across the country so will catch up this evening, have a good day. xx


Safe travels and I hope you find a lovely property with a perfect house.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Going to get those pesky emails done and then decide which 'nothing' I am going to do. xxxxx

Drive safely Mav, miss you loads xxxx


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> I have been trying to teach myself brioche and I have cast on ripped it out more times than I can count, I mean come on it's knit, purl yarn over why is it so hard to wrap my head around I keep watching the video over and over.....it will not beat me, still hurting been drinking lots of water to help the muscles feel better gotta say it's not helping much!


Just remember that the stitch with the yarn over has a "shawl" (the yarn over). Whenever you come to one of those stitches, remember not to forget the "shawl". It moves together with it's stitch. Most of the time you'll BRK (brioche knit) that stitch together with its shawl, which is just a knit stitch of that stitch and its "shawl" together. Make a bunch of brioche dish clothes. You'll get into the rhythm of brioche and wonder why you didn't do it earlier. :sm24: 
I hope you are only bruised and not anything longer lasting. I also hope someone has scraped that moss off the deck by now. (Seems to be a run on nasty moss this week)


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> It has, all the girls are now panicking that they don't know what they are going to do and I've been nagging them for ages. I think they are scared of me, but it will be fine.
> 
> Se my last message regarding hips etc. Think I will have to get a skate board. xxxxx


Oh dear, sorry to hear that, I don't suppose this damp weather is helping? I have a sore back from bending over the moss in my fake grass yesterday, I thought gardening was supposed to be a healthy pursuit!! Enjoy your lazy day!! xxxx


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> It was about 6.8 or 6.9. Pretty good size quake! Glad all of you are ok. xxxooo


We were told the initial quake was 7.9 and the subsequent shakers were 6.9. All decent size. The first one was long lasting too since it was shallow.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> Just to say my GS is Home & is amazing his parents. He has been smiling, eating & making very loud noises. Previously he hated loud noises & never made any, hope he soon quietens down. It will be wonderful that he will not be in so much pain all the time. I am off to eat some dinner, MrB used our slow cooker for the first time today, I'm dreading what it's going to taste like. Bless him he is being a wonderful nurse.


Yay for your GS. You might have to use ear plugs for a while he discovers this voice. :sm01: 
I'm sure MrB used a recipe, so your slow cooker dinner probably turned out very nice. I'm glad that he is taking care of you.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> Thank you, Janet! Oh, gosh, I don't know!!!! Probably too many but I do give many of the ones I knit away, if that makes a difference. :sm02: xxxooo


Shawls are enjoyable to knit and a nice way to learn a new technique. I just wish I had a better way to store them. I need to clear out a drawer so they can lay nicely so they can be ready for me to wear. Currently my shawls are in the same tub as some of my yarn, which is not good as they get moved too much while I'm pulling out yarn.
I also figure I can frog a shawl if I need the yarn and make it again later with new yarn. Maybe?


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Islander said:


> It sounds like a lovely place Janet. Makes me want to smell the sea again. xoxox


I would love to go to sleep to the sounds of gulls and waves, but I probably won't be able to afford a house by a wavy body of water again. :sm13:


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Islander said:


> Sarah moved her boat to a marina, and Angela is already on one.... both safe. I haven't read how big the quake was for Alaska yet. You're getting your share too aren't you Mav! :sm06:


I'm glad to hear that. 
I just heard that Japan just had a earthquake this morning. I wonder if they had anything to do with that big asteroid that flew by yesterday?


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Islander said:


> Good morning. I'm very behind. Gee, to think I slept through a tsunami warning! That would account for the strangest weather I've seen in years recently. There's something to be thankful for... I'm still here. :sm02:


VERY glad to hear that you are still here. :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Isn't that odd I am worse coming down stairs too. Think I will start sliding down the bannisters!


I've slid down our stairs. I wouldn't recommend that.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Going to get those pesky emails done and then decide which 'nothing' I am going to do. xxxxx
> 
> Drive safely Mav, miss you loads xxxx


Enjoy your 'nothing'. Miss you loads too.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

I'm going to sign off now. It's Wednesday. Time to drag the bins to the curb.
Everyone have a great day.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:13 am EST and -10'C (14'F). Partly sunny today with possibility of lake effect flurries.
> The government has put out a book and video about how to behave on the government train since there were so many complaints last year.
> http://www.gotransit.com/public/en/travelling/etiquette/default.aspx
> My biggest complaint was they made the top floors quiet zones. Well that doesn't work during rush hours when the trains are packed standing room only.
> ...


I can pretty well guarantee you will need it by the end of the year!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Yay, for the get-together.
> I haven't even heard of "The Post". The Shape of Water is nominated for a lot of awards. I want to go see that one, if I ever get an evening when I'm not running around doing chores.


I saw that nomination but I haven't seen the film and I'm pretty sure it hasn't been shown around here yet. I will have to go and see it if it does get here, now it's been so highly praised!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Thank you June for organizing it all. Really looking forward to it. It means that I am away in February (WI), March (KP) and April (WI and hopefully meeting up with Jacky at some point over the week end) xxxxx


I'm away March, KP and then May to Aldeburgh with the Zumba lot but that's as far as I've got at the moment! Glad you are looking forward to it, I am too!! xxxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Isn't that odd I am worse coming down stairs too. Think I will start sliding down the bannisters!


I'm the same. Going up? No problem! I am seriously considering taking one of my crutches out with me to the cinema today, can't stand up straight at the moment, back too sore!! :sm14: :sm22: :sm25: xxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> I haven't done my yearly frogging yet. I need needles so a mass frogging is imminent. And organizing my stash. This week sounds like a good week.


Can't you put your stitches on a piece of yarn, just in case you decide to pick up your work again? Seems a waste of all that knitting!!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> I had a little slow cooker that was anything but slow. I could put frozen items in it after lunch and they would be ready by dinner. The only problem was the shell had been dropped so often that it didnt' have any handles left. I finally got rid of it when I got my InstantPot. Which I love. Only problem with the InstantPot is I have to think ahead and stick something from the freezer in the refrigerator the night before.


I find that a constant these days, having to think ahead about what's for dinner. My mind does't really work that way so we tend to finish up with a lot of 'quickie' meals these days!!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Wow, and every one a precious child and so sorely missed. My mum always said she was one of 23 but my sister and I can only find birth records for 16. My mum was the penultimate baby so most of the older brothers and sisters had moved out and disappeared by then. I suspect the missing 7 were still born or late miscarriages, wish I could ask my maternal grandma who died just before I was born!


Wow, another perpetually pregnant woman. There are 20 years between oldest and youngest and Mom believes there were at least 2 early miscarriages. Big families were the norm in my town; the Fox family had 17 with 2 sets of twins. Local comment wasn't reproduce like rabbits; but reproduce like the foxes.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Good morning to you all, wherever you are!!
> 
> Us UK girls have been trying to plan a get together for some time now and I think we've finally got there!! We are staying in a cottage near Coventry, which is in the Midlands and we are going towards the end of March. I'm happy to say that we are all in, seven of us (do I hear a chorus of hi ho, hi ho?!) We should have wi-fi while we're there so maybe we can do some Skyping with some of you more distant ladies?
> 
> Off to see The Post today, it's being hyped as "The Best Film Ever Made". We shall see, watch this space!! Catch you later!! xxxxxxxxxxxx


The Post is a fantastic movie!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all, DH has gone to have breakfast then we off on our long trek across the country so will catch up this evening, have a good day. xx


Safe travels today! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Good morning to you all, wherever you are!!
> 
> Us UK girls have been trying to plan a get together for some time now and I think we've finally got there!! We are staying in a cottage near Coventry, which is in the Midlands and we are going towards the end of March. I'm happy to say that we are all in, seven of us (do I hear a chorus of hi ho, hi ho?!) We should have wi-fi while we're there so maybe we can do some Skyping with some of you more distant ladies?
> 
> Off to see The Post today, it's being hyped as "The Best Film Ever Made". We shall see, watch this space!! Catch you later!! xxxxxxxxxxxx


Sounds great and I know you'll have a wonderful time! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> No different really, but the nice thing is that I will not be doing any of the driving for these trips. xxxx


That's definitely a plus! :sm24:


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> We were told the initial quake was 7.9 and the subsequent shakers were 6.9. All decent size. The first one was long lasting too since it was shallow.


That's exactly right. I had it wrong (or didn't actually hear about it being 7.9 until much later in the day). Scary no matter what! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Shawls are enjoyable to knit and a nice way to learn a new technique. I just wish I had a better way to store them. I need to clear out a drawer so they can lay nicely so they can be ready for me to wear. Currently my shawls are in the same tub as some of my yarn, which is not good as they get moved too much while I'm pulling out yarn.
> I also figure I can frog a shawl if I need the yarn and make it again later with new yarn. Maybe?


Well, that's a thought! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

London Girl said:


> I'm the same. Going up? No problem! I am seriously considering taking one of my crutches out with me to the cinema today, can't stand up straight at the moment, back too sore!! :sm14: :sm22: :sm25: xxxx


Sorry you are so sore from removing that rusty moss and sorry Josephine's joints are acting up! I'm sending you both many warm and gentle and healing hugs! xxxooo


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> Sorry you are so sore from removing that rusty moss and sorry Josephine's joints are acting up! I'm sending you both many warm and gentle and healing hugs! xxxooo


Thanks Pam. No probs got plenty to do while sitting in my chair. Xxx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> The Post is a fantastic movie!


Jeanette. What a great obituary for your brother. Xxx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> That's exactly right. I had it wrong (or didn't actually hear about it being 7.9 until much later in the day). Scary no matter what! xxxooo


I was scared for you and Trish and her girls.glad all is ok now. Miss you all xxx


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Thanks Pam. No probs got plenty to do while sitting in my chair. Xxx


Good to hear! :sm24: xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> I was scared for you and Trish and her girls.glad all is ok now. Miss you all xxx


Miss you, too! xxxooo


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

London Girl said:


> But they stuck a bloomin' great motorway around it, just for you, it's called the M25!!! xxxx


Been there, done that and had the s*** frightened out of me. xxxx :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

PurpleFi said:


> Safe travels Jacky. Have you thought of looking around Herefordshire as there are some lovely bungalows there also Bedfordshire has some nice ones too? xx


Nearly moved to Herefordshire when we moved here, Bedfordshire is a thought or Northamptonshire will have to widen my search.xx


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

London Girl said:


> ...and you have a safe journey and rest up when you get home. Hope you are feeling a bit more positive today!! xxxx


Home safely and in quite good time. Going the wrong direction to feel positive but will get my map out and start looking again. Nothing will happen for the next couple of weeks as we are in Hereford next Thursday for DH's eye op so he will probably need some time to recover. xxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a wild and windy Surrey and as June says it's up to 13C today. Absolutely nothing planned for today, except a bit of laundry. So I might just sit and knit. Oh and do a few emails and get my case out of the loft for my week end away next week. But apart from that I'm doing nothing.
> 
> Hope everyone is keeping well and safe. xxx


It was 14c when we left Norfolk, now 8c in Wales, and people wonder why I want to move. xx :sm09:


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

London Girl said:


> Oh dear, sorry to hear that, I don't suppose this damp weather is helping? I have a sore back from bending over the moss in my fake grass yesterday, I thought gardening was supposed to be a healthy pursuit!! Enjoy your lazy day!! xxxx


Whoever said that hasn't gardened in our place. xxxx :sm09: :sm09:


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

London Girl said:


> I'm away March, KP and then May to Aldeburgh with the Zumba lot but that's as far as I've got at the moment! Glad you are looking forward to it, I am too!! xxxxx


Not half as much as I am, can't wait to get away from all the hassle for a while. xxxx :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

Islander said:


> Did you tell them why.... :sm08: xoxox


Yes, I did. I'm a very honest person. They just shook their heads.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a wild and windy Surrey and as June says it's up to 13C today. Absolutely nothing planned for today, except a bit of laundry. So I might just sit and knit. Oh and do a few emails and get my case out of the loft for my week end away next week. But apart from that I'm doing nothing.
> 
> Hope everyone is keeping well and safe. xxx


Good afternoon from a wet, wild and windy Worthing! Soggy but not cold.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> I've slid down our stairs. I wouldn't recommend that.


Nor would I. Several years ago I went downstairs in the dark. I did not put the light on in case it woke anyone up. As I put my foot on the second step down I felt soft fur and quickly retracted my foot, then fell bump, bump, bump downstairs on my rear. I had a 10" bruise afterwards. NO-ONE WOKE UP!


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

BTW the cat was fine. She could move!


----------



## Islander (Aug 25, 2014)

London Girl said:


> Phew, good morning, glad to see you Trish, hope all is well in your neck of the woods? Wet and windy here today but a stonking 13'C!!! We had an out break of moss in our front fake lawn and having sprayed it, it turned to a rust colour so I was out there yesterday trying to scrape it away, needless to say, sore back today!! Only have a trip to the cinema planned today though so I think I can cope with that!!! xxxx


Good morning June, having a little bit of weak sunshine this morning. Planning on going down to see how things are at Mom's with Mr. J. Not much new outside of the regular ho hum. How dare that moss grow on your grass. I've found with the real grass if you let it get a good hold, you can lift the whole mess like a carpet.. unfortunately by that time it's killed the grass! :sm14:


----------



## Islander (Aug 25, 2014)

London Girl said:


> I expect your discomfort is affecting your concentration but you'll get it!! I had a wonderful gift of a brioche book while we were in Canada but haven't got to it yet, will put it on my to do list and hopefully, we'll beat it together!! xxx


Let me know how you do.... I found it terribly frustrating, even trying to understand the basic instructions. There's something we should have tried together while you were here! Perhaps we would have mastered it with 2 brains and Mav! xoxoxo


----------



## Islander (Aug 25, 2014)

London Girl said:


> Good morning to you all, wherever you are!!
> 
> Us UK girls have been trying to plan a get together for some time now and I think we've finally got there!! We are staying in a cottage near Coventry, which is in the Midlands and we are going towards the end of March. I'm happy to say that we are all in, seven of us (do I hear a chorus of hi ho, hi ho?!) We should have wi-fi while we're there so maybe we can do some Skyping with some of you more distant ladies?
> 
> Off to see The Post today, it's being hyped as "The Best Film Ever Made". We shall see, watch this space!! Catch you later!! xxxxxxxxxxxx


Only weeks away! Have a super adventure! xoxoxo


----------



## Islander (Aug 25, 2014)

nitz8catz said:


> I had a little slow cooker that was anything but slow. I could put frozen items in it after lunch and they would be ready by dinner. The only problem was the shell had been dropped so often that it didnt' have any handles left. I finally got rid of it when I got my InstantPot. Which I love. Only problem with the InstantPot is I have to think ahead and stick something from the freezer in the refrigerator the night before.


Coincidence.. I was just looking at the Instant Pot and all it's good reviews. I already have a small Presto pressure cooker so wondered if it would be a benefit to me. I'm using my crock pot more often now but sometime find everything tasted the same. xoxox


----------



## Islander (Aug 25, 2014)

Islander said:


> Coincidence.. I was just looking at the Instant Pot and all it's good reviews. I already have a small Presto pressure cooker so wondered if it would be a benefit to me. I'm using my crock pot more often now but sometime's find everything tasted the same. xoxox


----------



## Islander (Aug 25, 2014)

nitz8catz said:


> We were told the initial quake was 7.9 and the subsequent shakers were 6.9. All decent size. The first one was long lasting too since it was shallow.


I've read it was 8.2 and downsized to 7.9... even at 6.9 I don't want to think about it! :sm06:


----------



## Islander (Aug 25, 2014)

SaxonLady said:


> Nor would I. Several years ago I went downstairs in the dark. I did not put the light on in case it woke anyone up. As I put my foot on the second step down I felt soft fur and quickly retracted my foot, then fell bump, bump, bump downstairs on my rear. I had a 10" bruise afterwards. NO-ONE WOKE UP!


I'm another one, bump, bump, bump x12... break. Casted for 4 months. Croc's and water do not mix.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> The Post is a fantastic movie!


I found it a little bit too fast for me, had a job keeping up, sub-titles would have helped!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> Sorry you are so sore from removing that rusty moss and sorry Josephine's joints are acting up! I'm sending you both many warm and gentle and healing hugs! xxxooo


Thank you dear, it's a little better now, very good seats in the cinema with good lumbar support! Found my crutch useful walking about and it got me a seat on the bus!! xxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Been there, done that and had the s*** frightened out of me. xxxx :sm23: :sm23:


Nah, piece of cake and I'm not the most confident of drivers! I shall be doing a large chunk of it to get to Coventry in March!! xxxx


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

London Girl said:


> I found it a little bit too fast for me, had a job keeping up, sub-titles would have helped!!


I can see where that would be true.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> It was 14c when we left Norfolk, now 8c in Wales, and people wonder why I want to move. xx :sm09:


Not me!!! :sm23: xxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Islander said:


> Good morning June, having a little bit of weak sunshine this morning. Planning on going down to see how things are at Mom's with Mr. J. Not much new outside of the regular ho hum. How dare that moss grow on your grass. I've found with the real grass if you let it get a good hold, you can lift the whole mess like a carpet.. unfortunately by that time it's killed the grass! :sm14:


It looks a lot better now but I can see more fresh moss appearing as a result of all the rain we've had recently I suppose. Bought a big spray of moss killer today so as soon as things dry out, that miss better watch out, I'm gunning for it!!! :sm15: xxx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Islander said:


> Let me know how you do.... I found it terribly frustrating, even trying to understand the basic instructions. There's something we should have tried together while you were here! Perhaps we would have mastered it with 2 brains and Mav! xoxoxo


I took a workshop on Brioche a couple of years ago. Cant2 remember a thing now xxxz


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Islander said:


> Let me know how you do.... I found it terribly frustrating, even trying to understand the basic instructions. There's something we should have tried together while you were here! Perhaps we would have mastered it with 2 brains and Mav! xoxoxo


Yes, that was a missed opportunity, for sure!! I think we were too busy chattering to have concentrated!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: xxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Islander said:


> I'm another one, bump, bump, bump x12... break. Casted for 4 months. Croc's and water do not mix.


Oops, I bet neither of you will do that again!!! I did it once on our chalet bungalow, where the bathroom was downstairs. I was a bit bruised but nothing serious and I then had an en suite installed in the side loft!!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> I took a workshop on Brioche a couple of years ago. Cant2 remember a thing now xxxz


I expect it would have come back to you if we had got going on it in Cowichan!!!xxxx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

London Girl said:


> I expect it would have come back to you if we had got going on it in Cowichan!!!xxxx


Yes it probably eould. I do have a book on it. Xx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Home safely and in quite good time. Going the wrong direction to feel positive but will get my map out and start looking again. Nothing will happen for the next couple of weeks as we are in Hereford next Thursday for DH's eye op so he will probably need some time to recover. xxxx


That should give you some time to do a good search on the computer xxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Yes it probably eould. I do have a book on it. Xx


Me too, it was a gift from Trish in Cowichan!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: xxx


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

London Girl said:


> Not me!!! :sm23: xxx


Even worse now, got in, switched the heat up - no heat, no log fire to start with so got that going, got the electric heater out and rang the boiler man. Have now got the boiler going manually, something to do with the thermostat so it is beginning to warm up a little bit in here at last, but not looking forward to going to bed it's freezing up there. I'll probably end up with pneumonia. Welcome home. xxxx :sm16: :sm16:


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Severing girls. I'm tucked up in bed at Stephens and going to do some catch up time. I'm on 255. 
When I went to the over 60's yesterday there were only six of us. We played. Bingo,,,,,,,I won $2.70. Wow no raffle though. 
I only get on e mails when I'm here and I haven't been on for nearly two weeks. I'm really behind with lots of things but I'm on top again now so I'll catch up asap. .Hope you are all ok. Xx


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

grandma susan said:


> Severing girls. I'm tucked up in bed at Stephens and going to do some catch up time. I'm on 255.
> When I went to the over 60's yesterday there were only six of us. We played. Bingo,,,,,,,I won $2.70. Wow no raffle though.
> I only get on e mails when I'm here and I haven't been on for nearly two weeks. I'm really behind with lots of things but I'm on top again now so I'll catch up asap. .Hope you are all ok. Xx


Happy catch up time, you've got lots to cover. xx :sm09:


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Gs2 went for his university interview today. They have given him a place on the understanding he makes his grades. Gs1 will go into his third year. It's an expensive time for mam and dad.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> My latest book cover..


Ab Fab xxxxx


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

linkan said:


> Jen won't be too happy that i posted this... She wanted to wait till she'd done her hair and makeup lol. But i finished the headband and had to show you all.


Gorgeous and the head band is toooooooo


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

London Girl said:


> You take care out there!! You know here, down South, we don't get so much bad winter weather. Just sayin'!!! Good luck! xxxx


We bloody do up here in the NE :sm22:


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

grandma susan said:


> We bloody do up here in the NE :sm22:


And in the wilds of mid-Wales. xx :sm14:


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Well, we all know who put the answer to the stop tap question in your head, Albert is still watching over you!! xxxx


I truly believe this June. He's visited me twice in my bedroom at Stephens. If anyone had told me it had happened to the, I'd have said they were nuts. But it did happen. It's a nice warm feeling.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Gs2 went for his university interview today. They have given him a place on the understanding he makes his grades. Gs1 will go into his third year. It's an expensive time for mam and dad.


Well done gs2 on getting a his place at uni. Is it the same one as his brother attends?


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> Wanted to share a couple of photos of two shawls I just got finished and blocked. Both were knitalongs on Ravelry. And both were a lot of fun. :sm02: xxxooo


They are wonderful Pam. You are so clever.


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

grandma susan said:


> I truly believe this June. He's visited me twice in my bedroom at Stephens. If anyone had told me it had happened to the, I'd have said they were nuts. But it did happen. It's a nice warm feeling.


Of course he comes to you, he's always in your heart anyway. xx


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Glad you are getting out but go carefully, maybe take your stick? You won't though, will you??!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: xxxx


Nope :sm17:


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> I'm determined to meet up with you this year!


I'm determined you SHOULD....looking forward to seeing you.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a wild and windy Surrey and as June says it's up to 13C today. Absolutely nothing planned for today, except a bit of laundry. So I might just sit and knit. Oh and do a few emails and get my case out of the loft for my week end away next week. But apart from that I'm doing nothing.
> 
> Hope everyone is keeping well and safe. xxx


I'll be packing mine soon....come to think of it I don't think it's unpacked off the last time I used it. :sm12:


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Good morning to you all, wherever you are!!
> 
> Us UK girls have been trying to plan a get together for some time now and I think we've finally got there!! We are staying in a cottage near Coventry, which is in the Midlands and we are going towards the end of March. I'm happy to say that we are all in, seven of us (do I hear a chorus of hi ho, hi ho?!) We should have wi-fi while we're there so maybe we can do some Skyping with some of you more distant ladies?
> 
> Off to see The Post today, it's being hyped as "The Best Film Ever Made". We shall see, watch this space!! Catch you later!! xxxxxxxxxxxx


I'm coming with flo. And will probably get Lost on the train. Xxx


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

grandma susan said:


> I'll be packing mine soon....come to think of it I don't think it's unpacked off the last time I used it. :sm12:


You might need warmer clothes this time, I don't think we will be getting a heatwave like we did in Blackpool. xx


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Nah, piece of cake and I'm not the most confident of drivers! I shall be doing a large chunk of it to get to Coventry in March!! xxxx


I thought We were going to Warwick? Hope I've got the right train tickets. Haha....life's good if you don't weaken.


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

grandma susan said:


> I thought We were going to Warwick? Hope I've got the right train tickets. Haha....life's good if you don't weaken.


We are, well I am anyway, so that's two of us at the right place. xx :sm09: :sm09:


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Well done gs2 on getting a his place at uni. Is it the same one as his brother attends?


Yes....I don't think either one of them will ever leave home,,,,,,ds tries his hardest sometimes. Hahaha


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

I've caught up now. So I'll settle down and read my mags. I'm sorry I've been a pain, you've all got such patience with me.....about black pool......well we have to book in advance don't we....just saying. Xx


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Islander said:


> Let me know how you do.... I found it terribly frustrating, even trying to understand the basic instructions. There's something we should have tried together while you were here! Perhaps we would have mastered it with 2 brains and Mav! xoxoxo


I would have been happy to show the two of you how to do it. Once you wrap your brain around it, it's quite easy (but it did take me a bit to get my brain wrapped around it). xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Islander said:


> I've read it was 8.2 and downsized to 7.9... even at 6.9 I don't want to think about it! :sm06:


No kidding! That's what we had here in the Puget Sound back in 2001. Not fun! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Thank you dear, it's a little better now, very good seats in the cinema with good lumbar support! Found my crutch useful walking about and it got me a seat on the bus!! xxx


All good, then, having it along with you and glad the seats were comfortable. :sm24: :sm02: xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Me too, it was a gift from Trish in Cowichan!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: xxx


I have that book, too, and it's pretty good about explaining it all. xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Even worse now, got in, switched the heat up - no heat, no log fire to start with so got that going, got the electric heater out and rang the boiler man. Have now got the boiler going manually, something to do with the thermostat so it is beginning to warm up a little bit in here at last, but not looking forward to going to bed it's freezing up there. I'll probably end up with pneumonia. Welcome home. xxxx :sm16: :sm16:


Oh, no! Not a good start to your return home. :sm03: Sending you warm hugs!!! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Severing girls. I'm tucked up in bed at Stephens and going to do some catch up time. I'm on 255.
> When I went to the over 60's yesterday there were only six of us. We played. Bingo,,,,,,,I won $2.70. Wow no raffle though.
> I only get on e mails when I'm here and I haven't been on for nearly two weeks. I'm really behind with lots of things but I'm on top again now so I'll catch up asap. .Hope you are all ok. Xx


Glad you made it up there safely. Good on the winnings - not large, but winnings none the less! :sm24: xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Gs2 went for his university interview today. They have given him a place on the understanding he makes his grades. Gs1 will go into his third year. It's an expensive time for mam and dad.


That's great about GS2 and also GS2. Yes, definitely an expensive time for their parents! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> I truly believe this June. He's visited me twice in my bedroom at Stephens. If anyone had told me it had happened to the, I'd have said they were nuts. But it did happen. It's a nice warm feeling.


That's wonderful and I don't doubt it a bit! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> They are wonderful Pam. You are so clever.


Thank you, Susan! I so enjoy knitting them. xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> I've caught up now. So I'll settle down and read my mags. I'm sorry I've been a pain, you've all got such patience with me.....about black pool......well we have to book in advance don't we....just saying. Xx


YOU ARE NOT A PAIN!!!!! We love you however you come to the table (and we love each and every one of us). xxxooo


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

Miss Pam said:


> Oh, no! Not a good start to your return home. :sm03: Sending you warm hugs!!! xxxooo


I'll need plenty of those tonight, the bedroom is freezing, I'm very tempted to sleep on the settee in front of the fire but I expect I'll brave the elements eventually. xx :sm09: :sm09:


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> I'll need plenty of those tonight, the bedroom is freezing, I'm very tempted to sleep on the settee in front of the fire but I expect I'll brave the elements eventually. xx :sm09: :sm09:


Snuggle time?!!! xxxooo


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

Miss Pam said:


> Snuggle time?!!! xxxooo


Forgotten what they are. xx :sm25:


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Forgotten what they are. xx :sm25:


 :sm03: :sm03: :sm03: xxxooo


----------



## Islander (Aug 25, 2014)

Barn-dweller said:


> Even worse now, got in, switched the heat up - no heat, no log fire to start with so got that going, got the electric heater out and rang the boiler man. Have now got the boiler going manually, something to do with the thermostat so it is beginning to warm up a little bit in here at last, but not looking forward to going to bed it's freezing up there. I'll probably end up with pneumonia. Welcome home. xxxx :sm16: :sm16:


I'd sleep by the fire... with a whole bottle of Tia Maria. Please don't get pneumonia. xoxox


----------



## Islander (Aug 25, 2014)

London Girl said:


> Me too, it was a gift from Trish in Cowichan!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: xxx


And you lugged it all the way back to England! It wasn't light... :sm08: xoxoxo


----------



## Islander (Aug 25, 2014)

PurpleFi said:


> I took a workshop on Brioche a couple of years ago. Cant2 remember a thing now xxxz


It's OK Mrs.P there's lots of things I can't remember anymore either, you're in good company! :sm17: xoxoxox


----------



## Islander (Aug 25, 2014)

Miss Pam said:


> I would have been happy to show the two of you how to do it. Once you wrap your brain around it, it's quite easy (but it did take me a bit to get my brain wrapped around it). xxxooo


Maybe they will all come back and you can give us a Brioche workshop Pam, is that hoping too much? :sm02: :sm02:


----------



## Islander (Aug 25, 2014)

A nice day, was able to do a pit stop at the Loom while Mr. J amused himself with the wifi and his iPad in the car. Picked my Mom up a stash of Opal sock yarn as the 30% sale was on. Leola was working, you girls didn't get to meet her while you were here. I wish you had as you would love her as much as I do. A very special woman with a heart of gold. Next time I go by her studio Mrs. P. I'm going to grab you some more dyed Cotswold and Angora locks! xoxox


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Islander said:


> Maybe they will all come back and you can give us a Brioche workshop Pam, is that hoping too much? :sm02: :sm02:


Wouldn't that be great?!! :sm02: xxxooo


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

London Girl said:


> I expect your discomfort is affecting your concentration but you'll get it!! I had a wonderful gift of a brioche book while we were in Canada but haven't got to it yet, will put it on my to do list and hopefully, we'll beat it together!! xxx


I am going to give it a serious go this weekend!

I got scared there for a second because it said access denied when I tried to respond....but it was because of them splitting us again!


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Hi Angie!! I try not to have WIPS, have to be very strict with myself but I actually have three at the moment so have vowed not to start on anything else until they are complete. Yeah, right!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: xxxx


I have five technically but three are big projects that are taking a while and then my pair of socks!


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Just remember that the stitch with the yarn over has a "shawl" (the yarn over). Whenever you come to one of those stitches, remember not to forget the "shawl". It moves together with it's stitch. Most of the time you'll BRK (brioche knit) that stitch together with its shawl, which is just a knit stitch of that stitch and its "shawl" together. Make a bunch of brioche dish clothes. You'll get into the rhythm of brioche and wonder why you didn't do it earlier. :sm24:
> I hope you are only bruised and not anything longer lasting. I also hope someone has scraped that moss off the deck by now. (Seems to be a run on nasty moss this week)


Yes DS cleaned it off right when we got home...I was leaving to get Michael so I had to drive covered in mud and muk yuk...I am feeling some better except oddly my left index finger really hurts!


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> I have that book, too, and it's pretty good about explaining it all. xxxooo


Which book is it? I might get it and see if it helps me understand for some reason the videos are not helping....!


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> YOU ARE NOT A PAIN!!!!! We love you however you come to the table (and we love each and every one of us). xxxooo


I totally agree Pam!! Love and hugs to you all!


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Islander said:


> It's OK Mrs.P there's lots of things I can't remember anymore either, you're in good company! :sm17: xoxoxox


With you always. Miss you xx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Islander said:


> A nice day, was able to do a pit stop at the Loom while Mr. J amused himself with the wifi and his iPad in the car. Picked my Mom up a stash of Opal sock yarn as the 30% sale was on. Leola was working, you girls didn't get to meet her while you were here. I wish you had as you would love her as much as I do. A very special woman with a heart of gold. Next time I go by her studio Mrs. P. I'm going to grab you some more dyed Cotswold and Angora locks! xoxox


Ooooooh xxxxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Even worse now, got in, switched the heat up - no heat, no log fire to start with so got that going, got the electric heater out and rang the boiler man. Have now got the boiler going manually, something to do with the thermostat so it is beginning to warm up a little bit in here at last, but not looking forward to going to bed it's freezing up there. I'll probably end up with pneumonia. Welcome home. xxxx :sm16: :sm16:


Big hugs darling!! Xxxx


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

This looks like a fantastic place to make a pit stop.


Islander said:


> A nice day, was able to do a pit stop at the Loom while Mr. J amused himself with the wifi and his iPad in the car. Picked my Mom up a stash of Opal sock yarn as the 30% sale was on. Leola was working, you girls didn't get to meet her while you were here. I wish you had as you would love her as much as I do. A very special woman with a heart of gold. Next time I go by her studio Mrs. P. I'm going to grab you some more dyed Cotswold and Angora locks! xoxox


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> Which book is it? I might get it and see if it helps me understand for some reason the videos are not helping....!


Have you tried looking at picture tutorial online. I find this one very useful. https://www.purlsoho.com/create/brioche-stitch/


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Gs2 went for his university interview today. They have given him a place on the understanding he makes his grades. Gs1 will go into his third year. It's an expensive time for mam and dad.


Good news for Gs2.


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> I truly believe this June. He's visited me twice in my bedroom at Stephens. If anyone had told me it had happened to the, I'd have said they were nuts. But it did happen. It's a nice warm feeling.


Rejoice and be happy you are one of the lucky ones that can visit with their family that has passed.


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

So hoping you are warm by now. Sorry you had such an unpleasant welcome home.


Barn-dweller said:


> I'll need plenty of those tonight, the bedroom is freezing, I'm very tempted to sleep on the settee in front of the fire but I expect I'll brave the elements eventually. xx :sm09: :sm09:


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Good morning from a calm and sunny Surrey. Much more like a spring day here. I think I can see crocii and snowdrops up the garden, I will go and investigate later and take a picture.

Might try and walk down to the shops later and see if my new glasses are ready. I started making another glasses case last night.

Hope everyone is ok. Love and hugs all round. xxx


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

Morning from my little corner of the world. I had to drink two cups of coffee late yesterday afternoon. It is the only thing that will work when I get a headache. I was sure I would be up all night. I was wrong as I slept 7 hours. Thankfully the headache is gone now. My sister is somewhat better. Thanks for all the good thoughts for her. I have been making red preemie hats to donate for heart disease. Saturday great grand is coming to make the pom poms for them. Her family is going through a rough time and of course it is not just the adults that suffer. Maybe Ggma can bring some joy into her life. She sure brings joy into mine.


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

Ever had one of those mornings when you wish you hadn't got up? The house isn't up to heat yet which didn't help and up earlier than usual so DH could have his breakfast before going out. Went to give my blood sample and they actually got it first time. DH then mentioned my cough so ended up having the full works and a spell on the nebuliser before they would let me out, so my quick visit turned into an hour visit and back in a fortnight with an inhaler to use in the meantime. Went to get it from the chemist, not a simple pick up, he had a questionaire he needed filling in so more time wasted. So am now all behind. Will get dinner and then I'm getting my knitting out for the rest of the day. Not sure if the boiler man has been, we just left the house open so he could come in, but the heat seems to be working OK now, fingers crossed. Now to play catch, see you later. xx


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:12 am EST and -11'C (12'F). Clear, cold and dry. My skin is itching it is so dry in this house. (< 15% humidity) I feel like I need to fill the tub with cream and just lay in there.
I managed a couple rows on both my Lorah cowl and my Inland bulky cardigan. DD looked at the cardigan and said "it's getting so big". Yes, it's seamless so its basically the whole cardigan. I put a couple of cables together so I could spread out the stitches and try it on. It's to the top of my jeans now. I want it to go over my bottom, so I'm almost there. I have lots of yarn still. If only I had some light so I could get a picture.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Ever had one of those mornings when you wish you hadn't got up? The house isn't up to heat yet which didn't help and up earlier than usual so DH could have his breakfast before going out. Went to give my blood sample and they actually got it first time. DH then mentioned my cough so ended up having the full works and a spell on the nebuliser before they would let me out, so my quick visit turned into an hour visit and back in a fortnight with an inhaler to use in the meantime. Went to get it from the chemist, not a simple pick up, he had a questionaire he needed filling in so more time wasted. So am now all behind. Will get dinner and then I'm getting my knitting out for the rest of the day. Not sure if the boiler man has been, we just left the house open so he could come in, but the heat seems to be working OK now, fingers crossed. Now to play catch, see you later. xx


Yes, today.
Lack of heat certainly helps with the feeling of wanting to stay snuggled under the blankets.
Lucky you with the blood-letting. And thank DH for the extra tests. :sm01: So long as you feel better.
I hope your heating continues to work while you search for another house.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

jinx said:


> Morning from my little corner of the world. I had to drink two cups of coffee late yesterday afternoon. It is the only thing that will work when I get a headache. I was sure I would be up all night. I was wrong as I slept 7 hours. Thankfully the headache is gone now. My sister is somewhat better. Thanks for all the good thoughts for her. I have been making red preemie hats to donate for heart disease. Saturday great grand is coming to make the pom poms for them. Her family is going through a rough time and of course it is not just the adults that suffer. Maybe Ggma can bring some joy into her life. She sure brings joy into mine.


I hope your sister continues to improve. Have fun making the pom poms together. And lots of cuddles together.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a calm and sunny Surrey. Much more like a spring day here. I think I can see crocii and snowdrops up the garden, I will go and investigate later and take a picture.
> 
> Might try and walk down to the shops later and see if my new glasses are ready. I started making another glasses case last night.
> 
> Hope everyone is ok. Love and hugs all round. xxx


Flowers already!!! Our snow is gone, except for where we made piles from clearing the drive and sidewalk. The rain this weekend should make most of that disappear as well.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> Which book is it? I might get it and see if it helps me understand for some reason the videos are not helping....!


This one.
http://www.amazon.com/Knitting-Brioche-Essential-Guide-Stitch/dp/1600613012/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1516879649&sr=8-1&keywords=brioche+knitting
I have this book too. Lots of information.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> Yes DS cleaned it off right when we got home...I was leaving to get Michael so I had to drive covered in mud and muk yuk...I am feeling some better except oddly my left index finger really hurts!


Can you try taping it together to the next finger? So long as that doesn't interfere with your knitting or crocheting. Maybe keeping it immobile will let it rest and heal.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Islander said:


> Maybe they will all come back and you can give us a Brioche workshop Pam, is that hoping too much?





Miss Pam said:


> Wouldn't that be great?!! :sm02: xxxooo


Yes, it would. xxx


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Islander said:


> A nice day, was able to do a pit stop at the Loom while Mr. J amused himself with the wifi and his iPad in the car. Picked my Mom up a stash of Opal sock yarn as the 30% sale was on. Leola was working, you girls didn't get to meet her while you were here. I wish you had as you would love her as much as I do. A very special woman with a heart of gold. Next time I go by her studio Mrs. P. I'm going to grab you some more dyed Cotswold and Angora locks! xoxox


That looks like such a bustling place with people in it.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> I'll need plenty of those tonight, the bedroom is freezing, I'm very tempted to sleep on the settee in front of the fire but I expect I'll brave the elements eventually. xx :sm09: :sm09:


I think I would have slept on the settee too.


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Ever had one of those mornings when you wish you hadn't got up? The house isn't up to heat yet which didn't help and up earlier than usual so DH could have his breakfast before going out. Went to give my blood sample and they actually got it first time. DH then mentioned my cough so ended up having the full works and a spell on the nebuliser before they would let me out, so my quick visit turned into an hour visit and back in a fortnight with an inhaler to use in the meantime. Went to get it from the chemist, not a simple pick up, he had a questionaire he needed filling in so more time wasted. So am now all behind. Will get dinner and then I'm getting my knitting out for the rest of the day. Not sure if the boiler man has been, we just left the house open so he could come in, but the heat seems to be working OK now, fingers crossed. Now to play catch, see you later. xx


Hoping the treatment gets rid of your cough quickly. Sounds like you do not have time to be bothered with being ill. Taking some time to rest and knit is a good idea. Sit down, relax, and give yourself a rest. Here is hoping the heating issue is cured.


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

nitz8catz said:


> I think I would have slept on the settee too.


I was very brave (or stupid) and eventually went up to bed, very painful at first but I soon warmed up or fell asleep, not sure which. xx


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

jinx said:


> Hoping the treatment gets rid of your cough quickly. Sounds like you do not have time to be bothered with being ill. Take some time to rest and knitting is a good idea. Sit down, relax, and give yourself a rest. Here is hoping the heating issue is cured.


It's not that I'm bothered with being ill, although not pleasant, just not allowed to be ill and do nothing. xx


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:12 am EST and -11'C (12'F). Clear, cold and dry. My skin is itching it is so dry in this house. (< 15% humidity) I feel like I need to fill the tub with cream and just lay in there.
> I managed a couple rows on both my Lorah cowl and my Inland bulky cardigan. DD looked at the cardigan and said "it's getting so big". Yes, it's seamless so its basically the whole cardigan. I put a couple of cables together so I could spread out the stitches and try it on. It's to the top of my jeans now. I want it to go over my bottom, so I'm almost there. I have lots of yarn still. If only I had some light so I could get a picture.


I wish you had light also. I enjoy seeing your cowl progress. Your cardigan is progressing very quickly.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> I've caught up now. So I'll settle down and read my mags. I'm sorry I've been a pain, you've all got such patience with me.....about black pool......well we have to book in advance don't we....just saying. Xx


<Hugs> to you. Wish I could give them in person.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Yes....I don't think either one of them will ever leave home,,,,,,ds tries his hardest sometimes. Hahaha


Or they will leave and come back, like DD.
But it's helpful that she is here now with mum, so there's that.


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> I hope your sister continues to improve. Have fun making the pom poms together. And lots of cuddles together.


Thank you. Lilly always runs in the house and says, "Ggma I miss you so much." It is wonderful, but I know as she gets a bit older I will not get as many cuddles. :sm25:


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> I'm coming with flo. And will probably get Lost on the train. Xxx


I'd get lost on your trains too. Even with a train map. I love the English transit system. I just need a guide. :sm17:


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> It's not that I'm bothered with being ill, although not pleasant, just not allowed to be ill and do nothing. xx


I know that one. Whenever I stay home sick, mum gives me a list of things to do. I actually get more rest by going to work, and sitting still in my chair with a shawl around my shoulders.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

jinx said:


> I wish you had light also. I enjoy seeing your cowl progress. Your cardigan is progressing very quickly.


I'll try to update my pictures tonight when I get home.
Bulky yarn helps with progress, a lot. :sm17:


----------

